# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? (Será en) Octubre 2010 +



## aksarben (1 Oct 2010)

Mes nuevo, hilo nuevo. Denle caña a la pole.

Y en honor a tonuel, perdido tristemente en combate:

*[size=+20]Viernes negro[/size]*

xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2010)

Nadie te quiere hacer la pole...? :|

igmarkets marca +54pipos... hoy se presenta un día muy interesante... 

Saludos...


----------



## aksarben (1 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nadie te quiere hacer la pole...?



Se están perdiendo las buenas costumbres...


----------



## debianita (1 Oct 2010)

Cojo sitio , estamos en octubre, esto va a petar 8:


----------



## gabacho (1 Oct 2010)

Cargadores de cortos listos y preparados... :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2010)

Los días 1 del mes son casi siempre alcistas, ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

Este hilo sin imágenes no vale nada ::


----------



## aksarben (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Este hilo sin imágenes no vale nada ::



Bueeeeeno:


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2010)

mira mamá salgo en primera página de posible hilo "místico"


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Bueno!, si no es POLE al menos es PRIMERA PAGINA !!

Mami !, mírame !!, *estoy en el hilo del IBEX en OCTUBRE !!!* (el mes de la gorda).


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> mira mamá salgo en primera página de posible hilo "místico"




Nooo... Monlovi me *robó el argumento POR SEGUNDOS !!!
*
Maldito Monlovi !!


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

(no te preoucupes Mami, al menos nosotros aparecemos MAS VECES en la primera página !!)



Asco a Moldovi !!


----------



## mc_toni (1 Oct 2010)

Como observador de este hilo voy Preparando palomitas...


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Nooo... Monlovi me *robó el argumento POR SEGUNDOS !!!
> *
> Maldito Monlovi !!



oigaaaa ... si no se enrollara tantoooo.
en la first page, a lo sumo una línea de texto (y rapidito), que luego pasa lo que pasa ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Señores desalojen la pole, ahi va la zulooda 

y el coro que vaya afinando las voces que estamos en Octubre


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Señores desalojen la pole, ahi va la zulooda
> 
> y el coro que vaya afinando las voces que estamos en Octubre




Dios mío, tan sólo tengo un mes para componer algo digno... ¡precisamente ahora, que mi musa me abandonó justo la semana pasada! (se me acabó la botella de Absolut Vodka :::: )


----------



## Desencantado (1 Oct 2010)

Disculpen, pero... Y el Sr. Tonuel? Se ha dado de baja?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Disculpen, pero... Y el Sr. Tonuel? Se ha dado de baja?



Dicen las malas lenguas que un socio llamado especulador financiero esta en las caiman con su dinero ::


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2010)

alguien sabe porque el sector energético sube un 3% en preapertura?

edit: Repsol y Sinopec se unen en Brasil para crear una de las mayores energéticas de Latinoamérica


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Redios, veo que en r4 han bajado las garantias del meff again y volvemos a los 1000 pipos de antes, alegria de la huerta podre pillar los 3000 con mucha mas carga 

pollastrin lee mi mp antes de que haga una locura


----------



## EL_LIMITE (1 Oct 2010)

Ya es Octubre, I was here, nada para la posteridad


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2010)

Octubre, el principio del fin.

Que disfruten de la volatilidad


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2010)

Recompro mi corto abierto ayer en 10570f en 10450f... se acabó por hoy... me voy a entrenar...

Nos leemos por la tarde...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2010)

¿qué pasa con rep? la han suspendido de cotización


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2010)

no recomiendo cortos en el ibex , va retrasado con respecto de los demas indices y ya el peligro parece que a pasado


----------



## Interesado (1 Oct 2010)

Presente!

Bueno, entramos en el famoso mes con ratio de put/call anormalmente alto... y ya no queda tanto para el vencimiento.


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2010)

En mi opinión, el valor más adelantado es REP, que está terminando la onda 5 que le llevaría a los 21. san y bbv rompen resistencias pronto y nos llevan a los 11500 al menos. después corrección hasta final de año, quizás hasta 10.000.

tendencia principal alcista

edit: rep ha abierto a 20.05, desde los 18:89 de ayer. hoy toca chuletón


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

todos los beneficios acumulados metidos en cortos a 10570


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> En mi opinión, el valor más adelantado es REP, que está terminando la onda 5 que le llevaría a los 21. san y bbv rompen resistencias pronto y nos llevan a los 11500 al menos. después corrección hasta final de año, quizás hasta 10.000.
> 
> tendencia principal alcista
> 
> edit: rep ha abierto a 20.05, desde los 18:89 de ayer. hoy toca chuletón



no me fiaria tanto de ondas cuando tenemos al Bernanke dispuesto a hacer lo que sea para que esto no baje , parece que se va a los 11500 y ahi me pondre corto ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> todos los beneficios acumulados metidos en cortos a 10570



espero que no estes corto en el ibex , tiene toda la pinta de rally alcista


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero que no estes corto en el ibex , tiene toda la pinta de rally alcista



mi bolita de cristal me ha dicho que el contado no pasa de 10630 y como lA NIÑA de pollastre no me dice nada, pues si, corto en el ibex


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero que no estes corto en el ibex , tiene toda la pinta de rally alcista



lo dice para despistar a cocos y leoncios ... pero me da que va LARGOOOO


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2010)

esto ya a empezado señores


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero que no estes corto en el ibex , tiene toda la pinta de rally alcista



Te veo muy confiado en las corazonadas... yo que tú me andaba con cuidado en la sesión de hoy. Los números (que son fríos y carentes de coloración emocional) cuentan, de momento, una historia muy diferente a eso de "rally alcista".

Claro que, no lo olvidemos, aún no ha pasado ni media hora de sesión...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Te veo muy confiado en las corazonadas... yo que tú me andaba con cuidado en la sesión de hoy. Los números (que son fríos y carentes de coloración emocional) cuentan, de momento, una historia muy diferente a eso de "rally alcista".
> 
> Claro que, no lo olvidemos, aún no ha pasado ni media hora de sesión...



para mi tiene toda la pinta , por lo menos el ibex el resto me parece mas bien que pueden subir mas moderadamente ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Te veo muy confiado en las corazonadas... yo que tú me andaba con cuidado en la sesión de hoy. Los números (que son fríos y carentes de coloración emocional) cuentan, de momento, una historia muy diferente a eso de "rally alcista".
> 
> Claro que, no lo olvidemos, aún no ha pasado ni media hora de sesión...



si te has tomado la molestia de leer mi mp, de momento sorprendase señor pollastre, ni un pipo mas ni un pipo menos eh 

Parece que la bolita esta aprendiendo de la niña a pasos agigantados


----------



## Interesado (1 Oct 2010)

Entonces el plan es todos largos contra resistencia?

Vale, me apunto. ::


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2010)

rep ya ha saltado, tarde para largos, tarde para cortos

yo voy por bbva ahora. el spread bbv/san le da como favorable.

pero esperemos que se cierre el gap de esta mañana...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

ya tengo 50 pipitos de plusvis convenientemente protegidos con un stop con estos ultimos cortos 

ese coro que vaya afinando las voces 

EDITO: JAJOJAJOTA , como no tengo palomitas me voy a ir duchando mientras crecen mis plusivis 

REEDITO: 80 pipos a la saca y abiertos cortos 20 pipos mas arriba, esto promete.

Para los largos engañados por los leoncios os dejo un artilugio para ir ensanchando ojetes


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya tengo 50 pipitos de plusvis convenientemente protegidos con un stop con estos ultimos cortos
> 
> ese coro que vaya afinando las voces
> 
> EDITO: JAJOJAJOTA , como no tengo palomitas me voy a ir duchando mientras crecen mis plusivis



se lo pongo porque sé que le gusta 

Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.
:Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

o mucho me equivoco o nos giramos de nuevo en breve


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

Bien, yo me retiro por hoy con el objetivo diario superado y por goleada. Aquí dejo "los trastos" por si a alguien le son de utilidad:

- Tenemos convergencia de suelos en 10K3, concretamente entre 10,307 y 10,361. El mínimo diario no debería ir mucho más allá.

- Techo absoluto en 10,681.3. El "rally alcista" témome que tendrá que esperar por hoy, si nada cambia 

- Al módulo nivelungo le gustan los niveles 10,577.9 y 10,516.5

- Expected_close ahora mismo está cantando proyección de cierre previsto para hoy en 10,458. Pongo este valor casi como curiosidad, pues conforme la sesión vaya avanzando irá cambiando, invalidando una proyección de cierre tan tempranera como ésta.

adiê camaradas, cuán dura es la vida del trader intradiario


----------



## rosonero (1 Oct 2010)

Un poco tarde, pero también aquí, presente !! 

A ver cuando acaban las malditas MF de posicionarse como cada día 1 y me devuelven mi cortito al verde. :ouch:


----------



## rosonero (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bien, yo me retiro por hoy con el objetivo diario superado y por goleada. Aquí dejo "los trastos" por si a alguien le son de utilidad:
> 
> - Tenemos convergencia de suelos en 10K3, concretamente entre 10,307 y 10,361. El mínimo diario no debería ir mucho más allá.
> 
> ...




Joer!!!! Si cierra ahí va a ser el enésimo día de la marmota.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bien, yo me retiro por hoy con el objetivo diario superado y por goleada. Aquí dejo "los trastos" por si a alguien le son de utilidad:
> 
> - Tenemos convergencia de suelos en 10K3, concretamente entre 10,307 y 10,361. El mínimo diario no debería ir mucho más allá.
> 
> ...



Golfo apandador, de modo que a su niña le daba un nivel por arriba de 40 pipos sobre los 10600 de mi bolita y me dejo usted abrir cortos en 10575, menos mal que esta vez fur mas exacta mi bolita y eso me reporto 80 pipos 
de vellon 

Por eso de llevarle la contraria a su niña apostare ( con cortos cerrados un poco antes por si acaso a que vemos los 10400 pelados


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!

Estreno el hilo.

Cuidado con los cortos, euro totalmente pepón y por encima de 1.37


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> [...] y me dejo usted abrir cortos en 10575, [...]




Ya sabe Ud. que yo soy un ferviente defensor del libre albedrío en las personas :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya sabe Ud. que yo soy un ferviente defensor del libre albedrío en las personas :XX:



eso es que no lo tenia usted muy claro maese pollastre, las dos veces que "me obligo" a cambiar mis decisiones supusieron un ahorro considerable 

Mi bolita no me da ninguna seguridad si no la avala su niña y usted lo sabe 

Doctor Mulder me tranquiliza usted bastante como referente de sentimiento contrario que utilizo ultimamente hasta que acabe de componer sus herramientas en las que me consta que esta trabajando, no se lo tome a mal eh.

EDITO: No obstante doctor Mulder tendre presente su consejo y si rompemos los 10600 del futuro saldre por patas con unos exiguos 20 pipos de plusvalias. La antiguedad y su curriculum le avalan lo suficiente como para tenerle presente.


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> eso es que no lo tenia usted muy claro maese pollastre, *las dos veces que "me obligo" a cambiar mis decisiones supusieron un ahorro considerable *



Por lo que a Ud. y a sus _Locas Aventuras del Barón de Munchaüsen_ respecta, ya sabe Ud. que yo actúo muy al estilo de los cuidadores del Ibex, esto es, tipo "Cuidador de Zuloman": la mayor parte del día no interfieren y permiten el libre albedrío, y sólo cuando el Ibex se acerca peligrosamente al precipio o está a punto de hacer alguna barbaridad, entonces intervienen 





zuloman dijo:


> Doctor Mulder me tranquiliza usted bastante como referente de sentimiento contrario que utilizo ultimamente hasta que acabe de componer sus herramientas en las que me consta que esta trabajando, no se lo tome a mal eh.



Va a conseguir Ud. enfadar a Mulder, y nos vamos a quedar sin informe leoncio diario merced a sus ínfulas de monologuista de El Club de la Comedia... ¡Un poco de contención con los arcanos del hilo, por favor! :XX:


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Ya que venimos con un lateral aburrido tengo una pregunta para Maese Pollastre (si es que todavía anda por aquí).

He visto en la explicación que dan algunos traders profesionales sobre su operatoria que siguen una disciplina más o menos estricta -eso los protege de cometer errores psicológicos-.

Básicamente tienen un límite de pérdidas, un límite de ganancias y, algunos, hasta un límite de operaciones al día. Cubierto cualquiera de esos límites "cierran la tienda" hasta el día siguiente.

He observado que Ud. hace uso de eso (cierro la tienda de ultramarinos).

*Mi pregunta:* Realmente es una práctica conveniente establecer esos límites ?, no vale la pena superar las operaciones un día en que las cosas están muy claras y es posible duplicar o triplicar la tasa de ganancia ?

Hemos visto que los operadores de leoncios (cordobesa, fran, seguramente marketmaker) operan todo el día. Supongo que tendrán ciertos límites en sus cuentas a nivel de PERDIDAS y, si las superan, tengan que cortar pero, no los he visto limitándose por operaciones o por ganancias.

Por qué a ellos les puede funcionar extender el trabajo -con límite de pérdidas quizás- y Ud. da toda la sensación de operar siempre en límites muy estrechos (de ganancias, pérdidas u operaciones) ?


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

Sí, tengo unos límites muy estrictos, y los respeto a rajatabla. De hecho hay días en los que podría ganar el doble (algunos el triple), y aún así me obligo a cerrar la operativa.

Es lo que comúnmente llamo "cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos", como bien dice.

Todo forma parte de mi Sistema. Cuando hablo de Sistema con "S" mayúscula, más que de una operativa estoy hablando de todo un estilo de trading: no sólo incluye cosas como puntos de entrada, salida, y demás asuntos técnicos, sino todo un compendio de accesorios y reglas que rodean a la operación en sí, como apalancamiento a usar en función de N variables para cada operación... máximas pérdidas tolerables por sesión, por operación, por mes... objetivos diarios (mínimos, deseables, excepcionales), disciplina monetaria y money management (gestión del riesgo y del capital).

Ajustar todos esos parámetros puede llevarle meses hasta que se sienta cómodo con su Sistema. A mí me ha llevado todo un año, por ejemplo.

Ahora bien, una vez que he llegado, es para cumplirlo a rajatabla. Por ejemplo, digamos que para obtener un +35% mensual sobre capital inicial, según mis reglas de apalancamiento y riesgo, basta obtener X pips diarios.

Pues entonces, más cierto que falso, no me verá seguir operando tras haber rebasado esos X pips. ¿Por qué arriesgar el día, si con lo obtenido ya cumplimos nuestro objetivo marcado?

No crea que esto es sencillo... máxime cuando estás viendo posiciones clarísimas marcadas por tu software, y tienes que refrenarte para no entrar. A mí me ha costado MESES de entrenamiento y autocontrol para alcanzar el nivel de disciplina mental que tengo hoy en día, lo digo en serio, este trabajo no es para cualquier psicología. Hay momentos puntuales en los que he llegado a tirar de Tai-chi y Yoga, con eso se lo digo todo  (y no, no estoy pirado - todavía - )

A día de hoy, todo esto finalmente me ha pagado un beneficio: actualmente he llegado a un nivel de indiferencia psicológica brutal hacia la operativa. Podría sentarse una mañana enfrente mía mientras opero, y creo que mirándome a la cara no podría afirmar si en ese momento voy con €100, €500, €1000, €2000 ó €3000 en verde o en rojo.

Es la única manera de manejar este mundo, en mi opinión.



Nico dijo:


> Ya que venimos con un lateral aburrido tengo una pregunta para Maese Pollastre (si es que todavía anda por aquí).
> 
> He visto en la explicación que dan algunos traders profesionales sobre su operatoria que siguen una disciplina más o menos estricta -eso los protege de cometer errores psicológicos-.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Va a conseguir Ud. enfadar a Mulder, y nos vamos a quedar sin informe leoncio diario merced a sus ínfulas de monologuista de El Club de la Comedia... ¡Un poco de contención con los arcanos del hilo, por favor! :XX:



No se preocupe usted, en cierta ocasion le pregunte al doctor Mulder por mp si le parecian mal mis chanzas y bromas y me contesto literalmente " yo ya no me enfado ni con los bombillos", asi que no tema usted por el informe leoncio.

Si el doctor Mulder me hace saber de la inconveniencia de mi incontinencia verbal tenga a buen seguro que pararan ipso facto las chanzas 

Ademas se que el docyor Mulder me tiene guardadas unas cuantas picadas para cuando una de mis aventuras acaben en desastre, mi alacenade vaselina esta repleta para ese momento


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Noto que la estricta disciplina de Maese Pollastre es muy similar a los consejos que a diario nos entrega Zuloman sobre el tema.


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Noto que la estricta disciplina de Maese Pollastre es muy similar a los consejos que a diario nos entrega Zuloman sobre el tema.



yo pagaría por ver la operativa de Zuloman, si éste tuviera acceso a la Niña y a todas las herramientas de trading de Pollastre ¿se lo imaginan? :XX:

ríanse ustedes de Goldman Sachs! :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Noto que la estricta disciplina de Maese Pollastre es muy similar a los consejos que a diario nos entrega Zuloman sobre el tema.





Monlovi dijo:


> yo pagaría por ver la operativa de Zuloman, si éste tuviera acceso a la Niña y a todas las herramientas de trading de Pollastre ¿se lo imaginan? :XX:
> 
> ríanse ustedes de Goldman Sachs! :cook:



Si os gustan las emociones fuertes podeis seguir mi operativa minuto a minuto, no os aburrireis 

mirar el video y os hareis una idea del riesgo ( no os lo perdais es im-presionante )

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UyH6lX_iL3A?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UyH6lX_iL3A?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Noto que la estricta disciplina de Maese Pollastre es muy similar a los consejos que a diario nos entrega Zuloman sobre el tema.





Monlovi dijo:


> yo pagaría por ver la operativa de Zuloman, si éste tuviera acceso a la Niña y a todas las herramientas de trading de Pollastre ¿se lo imaginan? :XX:
> 
> ríanse ustedes de Goldman Sachs! :cook:




A mis ojos, y según como yo entiendo el mundo del trading, Zuloman es a los mercados como una singularidad espacio-tiempo es a la relatividad general: las ecuaciones nos dicen que su existencia es teóricamente imposible, pero lo cierto y verdad es que está ahí dando por el culo :XX:

La niña - y ahora ya hablando en serio - arruinaría a Zuloman. En sus manos, sería un arma de destrucción masiva. Viene a ser como el Anillo Único: en las manos equivocadas, puede acarrear la ruina y destrucción más absolutas.


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> A mis ojos, y según como yo entiendo el mundo del trading, Zuloman es a los mercados como una singularidad espacio-tiempo es a la relatividad general: las ecuaciones nos dicen que su existencia es teóricamente imposible, pero lo cierto y verdad es que está ahí dando por el culo :XX:
> 
> La niña - y ahora ya hablando en serio - arruinaría a Zuloman. En sus manos, sería un arma de destrucción masiva. Viene a ser como el Anillo Único: en las manos equivocadas, puede acarrear la ruina y destrucción más absolutas.



Pollastre, yo sé lo que digo:

Pásele todo el software y herramientas, que el Sr. Zulo ya se encargará de reunir a un grupo de buenos inversores para apoyar sus operativas.

L@s demás, tan sólo tenemos que ponernos largos en el VIX con máximo apalancamiento y "tó lo gordo"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

bueno señores, otros 50 pipos de vellon que me van al coleto con mis segundos cortos del dia 

los cortos antiguos siguen ahi por si las moscas 

esperando a ver si abrimos cortos again mas arriba o cerrados los que quedan


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

Bien, según el guión previsto, ahí vamos a por los mínimos diarios en 10K3x.

Hoyga, co-forero muertoviviente... sigue Ud. "vivo" o le ha dado un infarto mientras iba largo a por el rally alcista? 

(le pido disculpas anticipadas por el comentario ácido, pero no he podido reprimirme :: )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

cerrados los cortos antiguos en 10405  con una perdida brutal de comisiones y cero pipos .

Vayamos preparando esos cortos para pillar el rebote este y meterle en toda la cresta


----------



## Dawkins (1 Oct 2010)

Otro que se apunta al nuevo hilo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

amos coño, ese rebotin antes de buscar los minimos pollastricos , que no quiero perderla ocasion de otro metesaca 

Y luego una vez tocados minimos, largos como no


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

abiertos cortos de nuevo en 10455 

cerrados en 10425, otros 30 pipos a la saca


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes...

Muchos de por aquí... 

BBC News - BMW to recall 350,000 luxury cars


----------



## donpepito (1 Oct 2010)

Lo pongo por aquí... por cuestiones de "share" ... dedicado a HL y familia del hilo.

Kujire… en sus comienzos… muchos te imaginamos como la chica del fake… -de atractiva — ejem… Podemos reemplazar al tipo.. por el FAT FUNNY de GS… que tanto has comentado por aquí….


girl quits job on dry erase board exposes farmville boss called her hopa theCHIVE




1.- (sonrisa inicial)
2.- ¡Feliz Lunes a todos!
3.- Me despido
4.- En estos últimos dos años aprendí un montón
5.- y voy a echaros de menos a todos
6.- excepto a uno
7.- Hablo de tí, Spencer -Fat Funny GS-
8.- Ser tu ayudante ha sido un verdadero infierno
9.- Tu mal carácter me enervaba…
10.- …y tu mal aliento
11.- Y todo porque yo quería ser una “broker” de bolsa
12.- El Viernes te pasé una llamada
13.- y justo cuando iba a colgar
14.- oí que me llamabas HOPA
15.- ¿HOPA?
16.- (agita la pizarra y se mueven las letras)
17.- HPOA:Hot Piece Of Ass (no sé cómo traducirlo, quizá algo de ‘chica mona con culito ardiente’)
18.- ¿De verdad es eso lo que piensas de mí?
19.- ¿Te preguntaste alguna vez…
20.- …por qué llaman a la papelera de la oficina…
21.- el di-Spenz-ador de basura? (the garbage Di-Spencer)
22.- La moral en la oficina bajó mucho desde que instalaste el “chivato de la oficina”
23.- para poder vigilar en qué gastamos nuestro tiempo ante el PC
24.- Así que empecé a preguntarme…
25.- “¿En qué gasta Spencer su tiempo ante su PC?”
26.- Y por cierto, me diste todas tus claves secretas 
27.- 4 horas a la semana en la web de Scottrade -RT4-
28.- 5’3 horas a la semana en la web de TechCrunch -BURBUJA.INFO-
29.- y (redoble de tambores)…
30.- 19’7 horas a la semana jugando al FarmVille -BLOG de Kujire – FLASHFOWARD-
31.- ¡VAYA!
32.- Y así, esta HOPA se despide
33.- aunque no tengo otro trabajo
34.- alguien me dice que estaré bien con DP en su “guarida” vennnnnn guapa… vennnn !!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

corto otra vez en 10455 

a ver si de esta ya vemos los minimos pollastricos, ahi cerrare aunque mi bolita me habla de 40 pipos menos .


edito: jejjeejej, que pillines dandole un empujon, pues lejos de amilanarme preparo todo el cargador de cortos mas arriba 

bueno, me voy a dar una vueltecita, dejo puesta orden de abrir cortos mas arriba y de cerrar los existentes mas abajo, a ver que me encuento al volver.

Vuelvo y todo como lo deje, salvo que veo que en este moemnto han desaparecido las posis de los leoncios, hay poquisimas posiciones, van a mover el arbol me temo


----------



## Mendrugo (1 Oct 2010)

Huelo a repunte.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2010)

Preparando vaselina para los cortos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Huelo a repunte.



ya vuelven los leonciones !extremen las precauciones!!! van a pillar a muerte, veremos como, pero veo stops saltando y gacelas pilladas :no:

edito: lo digo ahora que el indice me quita la razon, huelo a minimos pollastricos

pepitoria, no se aleje usted demasiado del bote de vaselinan ni se le ocuurra guardarlo, aqui va a haber enculamientos pero aun es pronto para saber quienes seran las victimas, yo por si acaso una de cal y otra de arena, si baja cierro cortos y si sube abro mas, es lo que tiene tener plusvis para jugarsela.


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

Es mal negocio estar abiertos ahora. A las 15:55 y 16:00 vienen datos terremoto, de los que mueven las bolsas en serio, y nos han posicionado - de nuevo - justo en la mitad del canal previsto para hoy, esto es, en 10K5. Equidistante a suelo y techo, casi nada.

Recomiendo cerrar posiciones, a menos que realmente decidan Uds. que hoy quieren jugar a la ruleta (doble o nada).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es mal negocio estar abiertos ahora. A las 15:55 y 16:00 vienen datos terremoto, de los que mueven las bolsas en serio, y nos han posicionado - de nuevo - justo en la mitad del canal previsto para hoy, esto es, en 10K5. Equidistante a suelo y techo, casi nada.
> 
> Recomiendo cerrar posiciones, a menos que realmente decidan Uds. que hoy quieren jugar a la ruleta (doble o nada).



tengo el ojete preparado para asumir los datos al reves de lo que me he posicionado, como de costumbre, siempre y cuando no se rompa el canal.

¿ no vera usted amenazas de rotura de canales verdad maese pollastre?


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tengo el ojete preparado para asumir los datos al reves de lo que me he posicionado, como de costumbre, siempre y cuando no se rompa el canal.
> 
> ¿ no vera usted amenazas de rotura de canales verdad maese pollastre?



Con un trading band de casi 400 pips, la verdad es que me sorprendería mucho que rompieran nada. [10,311 - 10,681], es lo que hay.

El problema de partir desde 10K5 es que está Ud. lanzando una moneda al aire (para no variar... *suspiro*).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Con un trading band de casi 400 pips, la verdad es que me sorprendería mucho que rompieran nada. [10,311 - 10,681], es lo que hay.
> 
> El problema de partir desde 10K5 es que está Ud. lanzando una moneda al aire (para no variar... *suspiro*).



apostemos pues a cara o cruz las plusvis de hoy  , con medio cargador guardado para corregir eventuales enculamientos


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> apostemos pues a cara o cruz las plusvis de hoy  , con medio cargador guardado para corregir eventuales enculamientos










Me mata... este tío acaba conmigo y con mis nervios. ¿Por Dios, dónde está mi manual de Yoga? Lo necesito urgentemente ::


----------



## Visilleras (1 Oct 2010)

¿Es probable que se produzca una bajada del 7’54% como el 21 de enero de 2008?.
¿Como creen que cerrará hoy Madrid?.
Porque, bien es cierto que, aunque estamos en octubre, los primeros día de més, como alguien muy bien dijo por ahí, suelen ser alcistas.
Lo pregunto por ir haciendo acopio de palomitas, y latunes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2010)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... 

He hecho la misma jugada de ayer y me ha vuelto a salir... dejé una venta en 10570f y la acabo de cerrar en 10470f...

Si hubiésemos hecho el juego que les propuse, se lo hubiese puesto muy difícil... 

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Es probable que se produzca una bajada del 7’54% como el 21 de enero de 2008?.
> ¿Como creen que cerrará hoy Madrid?.
> Porque, bien es cierto que, aunque estamos en octubre, los primeros día de més, como alguien muy bien dijo por ahí, suelen ser alcistas.
> Lo pregunto por ir haciendo acopio de palomitas, y latunes



^[mode tonuel on ] nos toma el pelo señotita? , aqui todos esperamos bajadas de miles de puntos hasta los 3000 , ¿ acaso piensa que perderiamos nuestro precioso tiempo por una pocas centenas de pipos ? informse bien antes de atreverse a postear en este hilo :no: [mode tonuel of]

felicidades las cosas a su cauce, esta usted hecho un genio, lo apunto en mi lista de cracks

edito: para su tranquilidad y por el bien de mis plusvalias, maese pollastre le informo de que ws me da la oportunidad de cerrar mis cortos abiertos en 10455 conn plusvis, por pequeñas que estas sean lo hare.......aunque luego seguro que lo lamentare pues los datos lo tiraran abajo con fuerza inusitada en virtud de una ley no escrita de que la moneda siempre cae por el lado mas inconveniente a mis intereses


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, tengo unos límites muy estrictos, y los respeto a rajatabla. De hecho hay días en los que podría ganar el doble (algunos el triple), y aún así me obligo a cerrar la operativa.
> 
> Es lo que comúnmente llamo "cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos", como bien dice.
> 
> ...



Este es uno de esos posts con los que realmente se aprende mucho. Muy bueno y muy bien explicado, dan ganas de conocer más pero estoy seguro de que eso ya es top secret, al menos en una buena parte.

Ahora la pregunta es ¿no te cansas de ganar siempre lo mismo ni de desear hacerle alguna 'modificación' a la niña medida con estadísticas de varios años que te haga incrementar esas ganancias diarias de forma bastante segura?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2010)

Creo que este mes de octubre va a ser un poco revuelto y aburrido, hasta que llegue la última semana


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Coincido con usted doctor mulder en su opinion sobre pollastrin, tiene el don de la mesura que a mi tanta falta me hace en esta nuestra bolsa 

Gracias a Dios, tambien he sido agraciado con tan dichosa virtud en todos los aspectos de la vida, personales y profesionales ajenos a este tan interesante mundo bursatil.

Pobre de mi de haber gozado de tan excelsa virtud, tras dos crisis inmobiliarias hubiera alternado periodos de extensas riquezas con otros de miserias impropias de un buen padre de familia. Gracias a la mesura ninguno de los dos extremos he tenido la fortuna o la desgracia de vivir.

maese pollastre espero que le agrade saber que una vez mas le he hecho caso y he cerrado mis cortos en 10430 con 25 pipos de plusvis, justito antes del dato.


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> apostemos pues a cara o cruz las plusvis de hoy  , con medio cargador guardado para corregir eventuales enculamientos



Grande Maestro !!, Usted no se prive de nada !!



(encima gana el jueputa !! )


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Este es *uno de esos posts con los que realmente se aprende mucho*. Muy bueno y muy bien explicado, dan ganas de conocer más pero estoy seguro de que eso ya es top secret, al menos en una buena parte.




No Mr. Mulder... :no: con la PREGUNTA que da origen a ese post... sin la pregunta no habría habido "respuesta" :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Grande Maestro !!, Usted no se prive de nada !!
> 
> 
> 
> (*encima gana el jueputa !! *)



supongo que esa no es una expresion malintencionada y que solo se debe al calentamiento propio del orto tras la enculada de largos 

¡donde se puede ver el dato en tiempo real xd ? estoy seguro de que sera malo y me quedare muy jodido por cerrar cortos.


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Noo... es una expresión de reconocimiento y admiración !! (me faltó el MODE IRONIC INSULT ON)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Noo... es una expresión de reconocimiento y admiración !! (me faltó el MODE IRONIC INSULT ON)



digame donde ver el dato en tiempo real y le perdonare sus excesos verbales 

que pasa con el dato pollastril xd tengo el dedo encima y no se si poner vendo o compro


----------



## eruique (1 Oct 2010)

sube 0,4 cuando se esperaba bajada de 0,4 % mucho mejor de lo esperado, buen dato para bolsas y dólar y malo para bonos
15:59:26 h.
PMI de manufacturas Serenity markets
Se esperaba bajada de 56,3 a 54,5, y queda en 54,4
15:57:21 h.
Intradía Serenity markets
Buen dato de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan que refuerza la subida de las bolsas, o al menos le da mayor "legitimidad"
15:55:16 h.
Michigan Serenity markets
Dato de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan/Reuters pasa de 6,6 a 68,2 mejor de lo esperado que era 67 Condiciones actuales pasa de 78,4 a 79,6 mucho mejor que el 78,9 esperado.
15:54:21 h.
Michigan Serenity markets
Se esperaba 67 desde el 66,6 anterior y queda en 68,2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

largo en 10415 

cerrados largos en 10550 con + 35 pipos 

ups 450 queria decir

veamos hasta donde lo suben para meter cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> largo en 10415



A mi me ha entrado en 10420f... (que poco me gustan los largos... :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi me ha entrado en 10420f... (*que poco me gustan los largos*... :



y a mi por eso los cierro en cuanto tego plusvis , los cortos son mas de mi agrado y les dejo mas 

de todas formas no me extrañaria que fueran a buscar una zona alta antes de volver a caer, paciencia y buena letra

y tu no seas muy ambicioso eh, no sea que te quedes pillado, pon stop garantista de plusvis 

edito: pues parece que me van a obligar a ponerme largo de nuevo en los minimos pollastriles, muy a mi pesar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y a mi por eso los cierro en cuanto tego plusvis , los cortos son mas de mi agrado y les dejo mas
> 
> de todas formas no me extrañaria que fueran a buscar una zona alta antes de volver a caer, paciencia y buena letra
> 
> y tu no seas muy ambicioso eh, no sea que te quedes pillado, pon stop garantista de plusvis



Me saltó el profit en 10445f... tenía que haberlo cerrado en 10465-10470f... que se le va a hacer... 

Ups... ahora veo que ha bajado casi hasta la entrada... estos largos son MUY traicioneros!


----------



## credulo (1 Oct 2010)

Me han barrido el stop protegecomisiones, largo en 10420f fuera en 10450f

Llego tarde, pero poleeee


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me saltó el profit en 10445f... tenía que haberlo cerrado en 10465-10470f... que se le va a hacer...
> 
> Ups... ahora veo que ha bajado casi hasta la entrada... estos largos son MUY traicioneros!



no saliste mal parado, 10 pipillos menos que yo, pero fuiste prudente 

preparo largos para meter en breve


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta es ¿no te cansas de ganar siempre lo mismo ni de desear hacerle alguna 'modificación' a la niña medida con estadísticas de varios años que te haga incrementar esas ganancias diarias de forma bastante segura?



Hum... bueno, esa es una pregunta curiosa. 

Tú pones un objetivo, quiero ganar "tanto-cuanto" al mes, y ajustas las reglas del sistema para eso. A partir de ahí, existen varias aproximaciones para aumentar (o disminuir) esa cantidad, si un día te "cansas" de ganar lo mismo.

Por ejemplo, puedes atacar por el número de contratos. Si lo aumentas, aumentas beneficios manteniendo el mismo número y tipo de operaciones diarias. Claro que eso obliga a reajustar los parámetros de riesgo y garantías... pero a cambio tu calidad de vida no cambia (haces las mismas operaciones, pasas el mismo tiempo delante del ordenador) mientras que consigues aumentar tus beneficios.

Por otra parte, existen ciertos "techos de cristal" contra los cuales conviene no estamparse, manteniendose prudentemente alejado: por ejemplo, asumiendo un sistema sólido y "garante" (léase eso con comillas) de plusvies mensuales, entonces:

- un tío puede ser el rey del mambo simplemente operando con dos contratos y sin moverse de ahí.

- operando con 10 contratos puede comprarse un ferrari (y mantenerlo, que es lo más meritorio) en unos dos años, quizás menos.

- con 50 contratos posiblemente empiece a tener problemas serios en su operativa.

Dos contratos pasan inadvertidos; diez, pueden ser de cualquier medio-mindundi en este país. Cincuenta contratos vuelve miradas indeseadas y atrae atenciones "peligrosas" hacia tí. Te conviertes en presa apetecible en el mar de los mercados. 
Como ves, existen ciertos límites para todo (al menos en mi opinión). Llega un momento en que más no es siempre "mejor".

Esto es una cosa ya muy personal de cada uno, cuestión de opiniones: habrá quien quiera llevar su sistema hasta las últimas consecuencias, terminar montando su propio Hedge Fund y comprarse una isla en el caribe para él sólo, en la cual criar su propia especie autóctona de mandriles, subespecie "rabolargo", para su mayor deleite contemplativo entre trade y trade 

Si me preguntas por mi opinión personal, yo me siento cómodo moviéndome en ciertos niveles en los cuales de vez en cuando pueda permitirme algún pequeño capricho, pero desde luego no podría comprarme islas caribeñas :: De ahí que no sea partidario del "movimiento perpetuo", del "venga, un poco mas".... hay algunas mejoras que quiero seguir haciendole al sistema, por supuesto, qué duda cabe.... pero me lo tomo con calma, no me quitan el sueño.

Ahora mismo me siento... cómo se dice eso... ah, sí: "equilibrado".

Joder, tanta mierda tántrica, tanto yogui y tai-chi han acabado por volverme gilipollas, creo :XX:


----------



## Misterio (1 Oct 2010)

Ni que después del 10400 del Ibex estuviera el fin del mundo, que manera de sujetarlo ahí. Tan importante es ese nivel??


----------



## rosonero (1 Oct 2010)

Venga, vamos!!!! Llevo ya dos días con mi corto en 10450, a ver si se hunde esto ya !!!!!!!

Lástima de no tener más a menudo tiempo para intradiar porque vaya meneos, pero como dice el refrán: ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

maldita sea me quede sin mis largos por 5 miserables pipos, habia puesto la orden en 10450 pensando en que veriamos el 10430 y luego rebote 

me temo que tendre que esperar al final para quedarme corto por encima de mis cortos antiguos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> maldita sea me quede sin mis largos por 5 miserables pipos, habia puesto la orden en 10450 pensando en que veriamos el 10430 y luego rebote
> 
> me temo que tendre que esperar al final para quedarme corto por encima de mis cortos antiguos



Creo que hablas de futuros y de 10350...? :

Al final del número, pon c(contado) o f(futuro) y así nos enteramos tod@s... 

PD: Lo digo para tod@s y con cariño... :cook:
PD2: Parece un doble suelo 10380-10390c...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que hablas de futuros y de 10350...? :
> 
> Al final del número, pon c(contado) o f(futuro) y así nos enteramos tod@s...
> 
> ...



siempre hablo de futuros y siempre me equivoco en la centena  , efectivamente queria decir 10350, no es la primera vez que me pasa cuando estoy muy excitado a 5 pipos de mi orden 

al final me veo que ni corto ni largo sino todo lo contrario, cago en la mar salada, bueno calma, a ver si veo ocasion de reabrir mis cortos mas arriba de donde los cerre y me dare por satisfecho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> siempre hablo de futuros y siempre me equivoco en la centena  , efectivamente queria decir 10350, no es la primera vez que me pasa cuando estoy muy excitado a 5 pipos de mi orden



Ententido pues...

Largo 10415f...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ententido pues...
> 
> Largo 10415f...



ole tus cojones torero


----------



## Claca (1 Oct 2010)

Vaya sesiones, madre mía, esto es locura total. 

¿Alguien dispone de un gráfico horario del DAX (a partir del día 10)? Y, de ser así ¿tendría la bondad de colgarlo? 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Misterio (1 Oct 2010)

Curioso día de reembolso al BCE, subidita curiosa del Euribor y los bancos españoles cayendo moderadamente, haciendo caja?.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ententido pues...
> 
> Largo 10415f...



no te quiero acojonar eh, pero los expertos del foro dicen que el megaguano vendra precedido de un fuerte gap bajista........... y quien te dice a ti que no es el lunes ::


----------



## rosonero (1 Oct 2010)

Recordatorio:

Cierre del ibex según la niña de pollastre: 10458 :8:

A que la clava junto con mi marmotil corto que ni crece ni abollece!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Recordatorio:
> 
> Cierre del ibex según la niña de pollastre: 10458 :8:
> 
> A que la clava junto con mi marmotil corto que ni crece ni adolece !!!



recuerda que maese pollastre habla del contado amigo 

osea que en estos niveles de futuros no deberia moverse , yo si los tuviera los guardaria para el lunes manque pierda


----------



## rosonero (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> recuerda que maese pollastre habla del contado amigo
> 
> osea que en estos niveles de futuros no deberia moverse , yo si los tuviera los guardaria para el lunes manque pierda



Sí, sí, ahí se quedan, viendo el percal de cada día... Además es cierto que cerrarían en verde, pálido, pero verde.

Edito. Bueno, no tan pálido, cierra el miniibex en 10380 :Baile:
Y el ibex en 10450, que bien amaestrado lo tiene Pollastrin


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Dios mio, lo que me acaba de pasar, quise abrir cortos y resulta que tenia la orden de largos preparada de antes, no me fije y he abierto largos en 10390 

que Dios me pille confesado y que el gap bajista no sea el lunes :no:

rosonero creo que cuando hagan ajustes el cierre no sera en 80, en los futuros gordos esta en 10405 creo


----------



## rosonero (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dios mio, lo que me acaba de pasar, quise abrir cortos y resulta que tenia la orden de largos preparada de antes, no me fije y he abierto largos en 10390
> 
> que Dios me pille confesado y que el gap bajista no sea el lunes :no:



Pues tenemos un conflicto de intereses  
Aunque con la de bandazos que da esto igual salimos todos bien parados.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dios mio, lo que me acaba de pasar, quise abrir cortos y resulta que tenia la orden de largos preparada de antes, no me fije y he abierto largos en 10390
> 
> que Dios me pille confesado y que el gap bajista no sea el lunes :no:
> 
> rosonero creo que cuando hagan ajustes el cierre no sera en 80, en los futuros gordos esta en 10405 creo



Creo que acertastes...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que acertastes...



yo creo que no, pero en cualquier caso sera un accidente para bien o para mal  , yo queria estar corto :´(

Pollastrin ¿ aun funciona la gap machine ? pues dime algo xd, que vivo sin vivir en mi 

san ws y san japo me protejan


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

A pesar de los bandazos que venimos viendo estos días en el volumen las cosas salen mucho más claras, hoy hemos tenido algo más de actividad que estos últimos días, la única hora de piloto automático ha sido a las 14.

El día ha sido claramente vendedor aunque hayamos tenido escaramuzas peponas a primera hora y hacia las 15:30-16.

En subasta también han vendido.

Parece que tenemos a los leoncios vendedores y temerosos, para ser día 1 hemos estado bastante negativos y la cosa promete ponerse a peor el lunes, lo que nos han dejado más claro hoy es que un aumento de volumen significa bajadas y en ello están los leoncios en este momento, metiendo algo más de volumen (no mucho más) y poniéndose cortos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> A pesar de los bandazos que venimos viendo estos días en el volumen las cosas salen mucho más claras, hoy hemos tenido algo más de actividad que estos últimos días, la única hora de piloto automático ha sido a las 14.
> 
> ...



pues si que me has alegrado el fin de semana 

quien me iba a decir a mi hoy que tendrias la ocasion de devolverme mis bromitas en tan corto plazo 

solo me queda la esperanza de que funcione el sentimiento contrario mulderiano al menos hasta que cierre mis largos sin mayores daños


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues si que me has alegrado el fin de semana
> 
> quien me iba a decir a mi hoy que tendrias la ocasion de devolverme mis bromitas en tan corto plazo
> 
> solo me queda la esperanza de que funcione el sentimiento contrario mulderiano al menos hasta que cierre mis largos sin mayores daños



Iba a reseñar algo al respecto, pero como ahora publico el análisis en un sitio más serio me lo dejo para los siguientes posts 

Total si has dicho que era un error ponerte largo y querías ponerte corto, se trataría de sentimiento contrario hacia ti mismo ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Iba a reseñar algo al respecto, pero como ahora publico el análisis en un sitio más serio me lo dejo para los siguientes posts
> 
> *Total si has dicho que era un error ponerte largo y querías ponerte corto, se trataría de sentimiento contrario hacia ti mismo *::



me jode perder siempre pero por un error muchisimo mas, sobre todo por la cara de tonto que se te queda 

Claro que si por obra divina el error se tornara acierto aun sin mi voluntad, tambien la alegria seria doble


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Zuloman ha llegado a un nivel tan elevado de sofisticación que *genera SU PROPIO SENTIMIENTO CONTRARIO !!*

Es un maestro !!


----------



## Nico (1 Oct 2010)

Merde con la exactitud de la niña de Pollastre, quedó a 4 pipos del cierre real !! :8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Zuloman ha llegado a un nivel tan elevado de sofisticación que *genera SU PROPIO SENTIMIENTO CONTRARIO !!*
> 
> Es un maestro !!



jajajajjajajaj<jjaa :XX: :XX: :XX: que cabron se me ha escapado una carcajada y estoy en la oficina, vaya mirada me ha echado una comercial


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Recordatorio:
> 
> Cierre del ibex según la niña de pollastre: 10458 :8:



Marditoh roedoreh usanos... han hecho fallar a mi módulo EXPECTED_CLOSE por 8 pips. ::::

Claro que para haber hecho la previsión de cierre a eso de las 9:45am, me parece que por esta vez le perdonaré el desliz  y como dice LCASC, le daré unos gigabytes de premio a la niña, estilo chucherías perrunas.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2010)

Pues los usanos se están espabilando....¿recibirá otro guantazo?


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (2 Oct 2010)

Os dejo por aquí un análisis de Repsol, que ayer fue la estrella del Ibex por su alianza con la china Sinopec.

Análisis técnico de Repsol. | Opciones y Futuros

Que paséis un buen fin de semana.

Salu2.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (2 Oct 2010)

Ah, como hay gente por aquí programando sistemas y cosas así, esta semana publiqué en el blog un indicador del % de tendencia. Creo que la idea es interesante, aunque sigue en desarrollo.

Dejo por aquí el enlace por si le quiere echar alguien un ojo. Se aceptan sugerencias.

Por cierto, gracias a un lector del blog conseguí que se me actualice en tiempo real, así que ya estaría en la versión 3.0. Lo siguiente será intentar estudiar cuando se puede usar para generar señales en el Mini Ibex...

El enlace.

Indicador de tendencia. | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2010)

La semana entrante tendremos algunos datos y referencias macro importantes. En EEUU destacamos los datos de empleo de septiembre (encuesta ADP el miércoles y nóminas no agrícolas el viernes), el ISM de servicios también de septiembre (martes) y las ventas pendientes de viviendas de agosto (lunes).

En cuanto a Europa, destacamos la publicación del PIB final 2T10 (miércoles), los PMIs finales de septiembre (martes) y la reunión del BCE (jueves) en la que esperamos que mantengan tipos, que no varíen su discurso en cuanto al menor crecimiento previsto 2S10 y que mantengan su política de “barra libre” de liquidez hasta 1T11. También destacamos la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra (jueves) en la que no esperamos que modifiquen los tipos si bien podrían aumentar su programa de recompra de deuda para dar más liquidez al sistema.

El lunes en EEUU destacamos la publicación de las ventas pendientes de viviendas de agosto, el indicador de ventas más adelantado, del que se espera que repunte por segundo mes consecutivo desde los mínimos de junio (+3,5%e desde +5,2 en julio). Además, se espera que los pedidos de fábrica entren nuevamente en terreno negativo en agosto (-0,3%e desde +0,1%). En la Eurozona destacamos el índice de los inversores Sentix de octubre, del que se espera una leve mejora (8e vs 7,6 en septiembre). Por último, conoceremos la confianza de los consumidores y el desempleo de septiembre en España, del que se espera un aumento, aunque más moderado frente al dato de agosto (53,8mil est).

El martes en EEUU se dará a conocer el ISM de servicios de septiembre, que debería recuperar frente a agosto aunque quedaría todavía por debajo de los
niveles de 1S10 (52,1e desde 51,5 en agosto). Además, se publican los PMIs finales de septiembre en la Eurozona. No se espera que haya variaciones frente a los datos preliminares en servicios (53,6 preliminar) y compuesto (53,8 en agosto) y los ISM de servicios de Alemania, Reino Unido y Francia.

El miércoles conoceremos la encuesta de empleo privado ADP de septiembre en EEUU. Se espera una creación de empleo moderada: +23 mil
(desde –10 mil en agosto). En la Eurozona veremos el dato final del PIB 2T10, sin que se esperen cambios frente a la cifra preliminar(+1%e intertrimestral).
Por último, conoceremos los índices de producción industrial de septiembre en España.

El jueves en EEUU tan sólo contaremos con las peticiones semanales de empleo, después de que se hayan estabilizado entre 450 y 470 mil en el último mes, niveles que reflejan una debilidad controlada del mercado laboral. En la Eurozona se reúne el BCE y en Reino Unido el Banco de Inglaterra. Insistimos en que lo más importante será la valoración de la situación y expectativas que realicen sus presidentes tras el anuncio de tipos. En Alemania también estaremos atentos a la publicación de la producción industrial de septiembre agosto).

Por último, el viernes conoceremos los datos más importantes de empleo de septiembre en EEUU. Veremos si, como espera el mercado, su economía genera empleos (nóminas no agrícolas 5 mil est.) tras la fuerte caída registrada en los tres meses anteriores (junio/agosto –283 mil acumulado). En tal caso, la tasa de desempleo se elevaría +0,1 pp hasta 9,7%. Además, en Alemania veremos la balanza comercial de agosto, que debiera verse afectada levemente por la apreciación del Euro/USD vs julio.

Saludos...

PD: Pollastre el alzheimer hace estragos, yo nunca he comentado nada de gigabytes para la niña... )


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Oct 2010)

Hello boys,
Sigo de vacaciones pero he entrado un momento a leer el hilo (y a subirlo de paso).
Estoy por el sur. Que de urbanizaciones a medio construir, cuantos despropósitos urbanísticos (adobaos encajados en los montes por ejemplo). Si hasta mi marido me dice a veces "saca una foto a eso, para el foro", y eso que no lo lee...
Veo que zuloman sigue como rey del intradía, hay cosas que no cambian...

Bueno, buen trading a todos, voy a tomarme un rebujito y a cenar algo por Sevilla.


----------



## lagoausente (2 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> .....



Honestamente tu avatar se merece un monumento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Oct 2010)

lagoausente dijo:


> Honestamente tu avatar se merece un monumento.



Creo que se ha confundido de quote, tenía que coger el de debajo mio... 

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Oct 2010)

Pecata que bien vives xd :Baile:

¿que hay de lo mio ? pollastre no me hace participe de su gap machine.

Mi bolita y el hecho de que ws cerrara por encima del nivel que tenia cuando cerro el ibex me dicen que puedo salir bien parado de mi garrafal error de ponerme largo en vez de corto gracias a un gap alcista.

Pollastre veo que el medio chuleton es claramente insuficiente para comprar a tu niña ¿ que tal con unas centoolas first cuality traidos especialmente de Galicia? ienso: apurese que se le escapa el tren 

Mulder, no he visto algo que me llegaba todas las semanas a mi correo .......me paso por la casa de campo, por errores puntuales......


----------



## tarrito (3 Oct 2010)

Estamos TOD@S equivocados, hay que COMPRAR en OCTUBRE, lo dice bien clarito aquí, además pueden ganar unos espectaculares/brutales 7% anuales hoyjannnn!!! 

Gane más de un 7% al año con el almanaque en la mano - 2 - 2492692 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pyn (3 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes a todis, el cierre del sp el viernes hace sospechar apertura alcista mañana. El proximo martes estreno sistema(mejor dicho modulo nuevo) ya veremos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Oct 2010)

up, up

Bueno, mi bolita de cristal me dice que cierre los largos con el gap por si acaso................. a ver si ya soy capaz de abrir cortos y dejarlos quietecitos hasta los tresmiles 

Veremos si esta semana aguantan el entorno de los 10200 que tan tristemente famosos fueron en su dia , si no aguantan el camino hacia los ochomiles sera cuestion de tiempo, con las tipicas paradas en los soportes que actuaron como resistencias en la subida.

Pero no os olvideis, la bolsa sube por las escaleras y baja por el ascensor, asi que si viene el megaguano mas de un soporte ni se notara, peligroso intradiar si no se quiere perder el tren


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Pollastre el alzheimer hace estragos, yo nunca he comentado nada de gigabytes para la niña... )




ups... sería BL entonces? recuerdo el comentario porque me hizo gracia, pero no recuerdo bien al autor...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (4 Oct 2010)

Me tiene mosca el Eurostoxx y su OBV.

Os pongo un enlace al blog donde lo he analizado más a fondo.

Eurostoxx y OBV: el mosqueo va en aumento. | Opciones y Futuros

En el pasado este indicador ha mostrado muy bien cuando las subidas eran fiables y cuando no, y ahora está mostrando una divergencia im-presionante, que diría Jesulín...

Buena semana a todos...


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

Buenos días,

a petición de Zulo dejo esto aquí:

[SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/10/04 => GHOST IN THE GAP from last CLOSE = 10450.1, target price ==> [10439.42]

saludos,


----------



## chameleon (4 Oct 2010)

¿creeis posible perder los 10400 antes de que se publiquen datos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> a petición de Zulo dejo esto aquí:
> 
> ...



alabado sea el maestro que deja que las niñas se acerquen a el 

Cuanto te hayas jartau a pillar plusvis pon tu canalillo para que los demas podamos roer el hueso eh 

Ya tengo el dedo encima del sell para pillar miniplusvis de mis largos segun abra el mercado :no: , al final va a ser cuestion de pura suerte y voy a ganar hasta cuando me equivoco :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2010)

hoy toca dia de subidas, y con gap al alza en apertura......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy toca dia de subidas, y con gap al alza en apertura......



Podrias dar mas detalles de por que afirmas eso ? ni a mi bolita ni a la niña ni a igmarket le sale tal gap al alza..........bueno, *a mi me sale que quizas levisimo gap al alza*, a la niña levisimo gap a la baja y en igmarket de momento sube 7 pipos .

Y una vez hecho el gap ¿ por que piensas que toca subir ? :

EDITO: Joder con la niña, parece que una vez mas lo va a clavar

REEDITO: Ligerisimo gap al alza


----------



## chameleon (4 Oct 2010)

alguien se atreve a unos largos cuando toque 10400 ?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Podrias dar mas detalles de por que afirmas eso ? ni a mi bolita ni a la niña ni a igmarket le sale tal gap al alza..........bueno, *a mi me sale que quizas levisimo gap al alza*, a la niña levisimo gap a la baja y en igmarket de momento sube 7 pipos .
> 
> Y una vez hecho el gap ¿ por que piensas que toca subir ? :
> 
> ...



muy facil.... porque el viernes me puse corto con un INVERSO......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> alguien se atreve a unos largos cuando toque 10400 ?



ni largos ni cortos sino todo lo contrario  , bastante tuve con salir bien librado de mis largos del viernes :no:

esperar y ver


----------



## debianita (4 Oct 2010)

Zulo, no va ustec en el tren hacia los tresmiles? OMG! Se le va a escapar :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulo, no va ustec en el tren hacia los tresmiles? OMG! Se le va a escapar :XX:



me acabo de poner corto con mucho miedo 

35 piupos pa la saca


----------



## credulo (4 Oct 2010)

San pierde los 9, a ver si telefónica baja de 18


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Oct 2010)

como estamos en Octubre paso a saludar por aqui a toda la gente que está...

este mes si, parece


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

uy uy uy pollastrin sin cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos ¿no irias largo no ? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> uy uy uy pollastrin sin cerrar la tienda de ultramarinos ¿no irias largo no ? ienso:



No todos los días trabajo sólo 40 minutos, Zulete.
Algunos trabajo un par de horas, incluso ::


----------



## TradingMetales (4 Oct 2010)

Los cortos son lo mejor... así opino...

Y si de paso quereis fliparlo un poco en el mercado... justibolsa.tk eso si que es ganar dinero todos los dias en grupo... Claro que para cortos no sirven, sólamente para largos...

Y tema aparte, creo que la economia y la bolsa se van a tomar por culo, lo mejor es plata u oro (creo que mucho mejor plata) así que compren y compren, y recuerden... yo vendo o consigo la plata más barata de España, así que si compras plata a otro sin consultarme precio, eres Español redomado... quiero decir, Idiota redomado 

Últimamente me da por odiar a mi propio país, ¿No es acaso el peor síntoma de crisis? 

En serio, me molesta tanta droga por las calles, tanto vagabundo, tanto analfabeto, tanto ordinario... ¿tanto español? No por favor, no me hagan pensar mal de todos... bastante con que en otros países nos consideran como... "brutos..." "bárbaros..." "bestias..." o "CONQUISTADORES..." lo cual desde luego no nos deja en un buen lugar, se llegan a pensar que YO, soy el culpable DEL ROBO del Oro, mujeres, y alimentos de hace 200-400 años!!

En resumen... bajista total, pero bajista hasta que se caiga el gráfico del susto... no en una vela... imagínate todas las velas temblando y cayendo a la vez


----------



## credulo (4 Oct 2010)

Mi broker perroflauta no rula, no puedo meter largos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No todos los días trabajo sólo 40 minutos, Zulete.
> Algunos trabajo un par de horas, incluso ::



No, si lo decia por que si fueras corto ya habrias alcanzado tu objetivo ¿no? ¿o te estas volviendo ambicioso? 

yo cerre cortos en 10345 con + 35 pipos y los volvi a abrir en 10330 por eso del miedo a perderme el megaguano ¿como lo ves ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Mi broker perroflauta no rula, no puedo meter largos



considerate afortunado


----------



## pyn (4 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Mi broker perroflauta no rula, no puedo meter largos



Tu broker perroflauta te está haciendo un favor.


----------



## credulo (4 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Tu broker perroflauta te está haciendo un favor.





+10 chars


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo cerre cortos en 10345 con + 35 pipos y los volvi a abrir en 10330 por eso del miedo a perderme el megaguano *¿como lo ves ?*



Cagativo Roger. [bzzzzzzz] (_estática de radio_)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cagativo Roger. [bzzzzzzz] (_estática de radio_)



cierro??? :8: :8: :8:

cerrados con +20 pollastrin


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cierro??? :8: :8: :8:



[bzzzzzzz] (estática de radio) 



edit: ¿necesitas una pizarra de 3 metros de alto, como la del Jorge Lorenzo, para "captar" la indirecta?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> [bzzzzzzz] (estática de radio)
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ¿necesitas una pizarra de 3 metros de alto, como la del Jorge Lorenzo, para "captar" la indirecta?



largo en 10310 

veamos si el 10400 que tan bien funciono como soporte funciona igual como resistencia


----------



## pyn (4 Oct 2010)

Quiero sangre...


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2010)

Buenos días,

Dice Cárpatos que el ITRAXX baja... qué cosas.

En Europa se han roto los soportes más inmediatos, pero, de algún modo, aguantamos. En el SP500 el partido se juega entre los 1.122 y los 1.131. Esta es zona de soporte importantísima y, para mí, perderla marcaría el inicio del guano en USA.


----------



## pyn (4 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Dice Cárpatos que el ITRAXX baja... qué cosas.
> 
> En Europa se han roto los soportes más inmediatos, pero, de algún modo, aguantamos. En el SP500 el partido se juega entre los 1.122 y los 1.131. Esta es zona de soporte importantísima y, para mí, perderla marcaría el inicio del guano en USA.



Mientras que en "uropa" llevamos unas jornadas acercándonos a soportes importantes y perdiéndolos poco a poco, parece que en el SP las cosas van a otro ritmo. Por ahora estamos lejos de los 1120, que para mi, marcarán el cambio de tendencia a medio plazo.

A ver cómo se desarrolla la jornada de hoy, que ha empezado muy interesante.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastrin rece usted lo que sepa para que el contado aguante los 10300 :no:

Me voy dejando stop y orden de cierre de largos mas arriba.........ojala sea lo segundo


----------



## pyn (4 Oct 2010)

Ha sido abrir la boca y rebotar para arriba zuloman xDDD, jrande!


----------



## rosonero (4 Oct 2010)

Buenos días y tal !!!

Bueno, bueno, mi viejo corto que empezó en 10450 cada vez más verde. Esta semana tengo un horario de lo más absorbente así que no podré pasar mucho por aquí ni hacer intradías zulomaníacos, casi que mejor, ahora solo es cuestión de esperar y recoger la fruta madura 

Pd. Claca for president :Aplauso:


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

Que familiar se me hacen estas mañanas, guano del bueno al despertar y a media mañana vuelve el país feliz, en la casa de gominola de la calle de la piruleta.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

Cierro y dejo los "aparejos de pesca", por si os pueden ser de utilidad:

- Suelo absoluto en 10,272 , convergencia de niveles en 10,390.8 - 10,402.5 , lo que nos da el 10K4 como nivel de referencia importante (bueno, para que nos digan eso no hacía falta una AI, la verdad :: )

- Techo absoluto en 10,605 , niveles relevantes en 10,488 y 10,442.

- expected_close ahora mismo en 10,369.9 . Vuelvo a reiterar que ésta proyección es muy sensible a las horas tempraneras, y puede variar bastante a lo largo de la sesión. Pero ahora mismo da ese valor.

suerte a los valientes,


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastrin rece usted lo que sepa para que el contado aguante los 10300 :no:
> 
> Me voy dejando stop y orden de cierre de largos mas arriba.........ojala sea lo segundo



Ni stop ni cierre de largos, aunque veo que estuve muy cerca de cerrar en mi ausencia.

Pollastre sigue sin cerrar el tio y no me atrevo a hacer nada , mi bolita me dice guano, pero me habla de rebotes volatiles y no me gustaria quedarme con cara de tonto .

De momento + 35 pipos en mis largos que no se yo si cerrar a la voz de ya o aguantar hasta que el ibex contado toque los 10400 

EDITO: UPSSSS no habia leido a polastrin, cerrados largos en 10335 con + 25 pipos 

REEDITO: Preparando una de cortos, 

entro en 10365  ( que cruz conb las centenas, ya ponia otra vez 400 en vez de 300 )


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

Me ratifico en lo dicho. 400 a la vista que potitoooo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Me ratifico en lo dicho. 400 a la vista que potitoooo.



hablas de contado ¿verdad? es que casualmente los 400 de contado coinciden con los 365/370 de los futuros 

supongo que podemos ir hasta los 385 ( deol futuro ) y volver a buscar esos minimos tan wpos


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hablas de contado ¿verdad? es que casualmente los 400 de contado coinciden con los 365/370 de los futuros



Efestivamente zeñoria.

Por cierto echame las cartas, ultimamente segun comentas algo las fuerzas del cosmos se conjuran para que ocurra algo (no siempre a favor) .

Tenga ud. buen dia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Efestivamente zeñoria.
> 
> Por cierto *echame las cartas*, ultimamente segun comentas algo las fuerzas del cosmos se conjuran para que ocurra algo (no siempre a favor) .
> 
> Tenga ud. buen dia.



te pongo la pizarra esa de 3 metros que me pone a mi pollastrin ?? 

"supongo que podemos ir hasta los 385 ( deol futuro ) y volver a buscar esos minimos tan wpos "


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te pongo la pizarra esa de 3 metros que me pone a mi pollastrin ??
> 
> "supongo que podemos ir hasta los 385 ( deol futuro ) y volver a buscar esos minimos tan wpos "



Hombre no iba por el tema bolsistico sino personal-laboral-estudiantil . De todas formas te doy un thanks por la pizarra y el dato, y por animar el hilo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

la madre que me pario, pues toma mas cortos, todo el cargador a 10400 

cerrada segunda mitad del cargador en 10365 con + 35 pipos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Oct 2010)

.
UNA pregunta para los que usáis interdin como broker: 

¿Es interesante contratar a la vez el Visual Chart Direct Access?
No necesito real time, ya que no es para day trading.

He leido algunas opiniones no muy buenas, pero me fio más de vosotros.


Muchas gracias


----------



## pyn (4 Oct 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UNA pregunta para los que usáis interdin como broker:
> 
> ¿Es interesante contratar a la vez el Visual Chart Direct Access?
> ...




¿Interesante para qué? Si no haces intradía no necesitas conectrte con el VCDA, tienes herramientas gratuitas como prorealtime con datos después del cierre. Pero tampoco has especificado mucho el uso que le darías.


----------



## pyn (4 Oct 2010)

De nuevo tocando los 10400, aguanta zuloman.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Interesante para qué? Si no haces intradía no necesitas conectrte con el VCDA, tienes herramientas gratuitas como prorealtime con datos después del cierre. Pero tampoco has especificado mucho el uso que le darías.



Esa es la cuestión. Tengo una cuenta de ProRealTime, y para una operativa estilo "swing trading" te apañas. Pero quería saber la opinión que tenían los usuarios de interdin del VCDA y si lo usaban.

Muchas gracias


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> De nuevo tocando los 10400, aguanta zuloman.



otra vez la segunda anadanada de cortos en 10430 

cerrado en 10410 que no me fio hoygan  , al menos asi voy equilibrando mis cortos originales a 365


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

::::::

Venga chavales que podemos...


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2010)

Hace un rato Cárpatos ha mencionado la divergencia con el ITRAXX, ahora todavía más pronunciada. Desde luego, en esta mesa hay dos competiciones paralelas y hay que tener muy en cuenta en cual de ellas se juega para no terminar desplumado.

Por un lado tenemos a los especuladores más activos, fans del intradía y del corto plazo, a los que hoy están abofeteando a base de bien (a decir verdad, hoy y toda la semana pasada). Por el otro, las gacelas inversoras que confían en el tiempo para rentabilizar sus operaciones. Son precisamente estas últimas las que marcan la tendencia a largo plazo haciendo el juego a los leoncios. Como decía, comparten mesa, pero no juegan en la misma liga.

Digo esto porque visto en perspectiva estamos en un momento muy delicado que probablemente decida el largo plazo y asegure un movimiento sostenido durante un buen recorrido. En este sentido sigo pensando que hay un proceso de distribución en marcha y, por lo tanto, cuando este finalice nos iremos para abajo irremediablemente. A corto plazo, por eso, yo no doy nada por sentado. Estos bandazos previos al desenlance son difícilmente predecibles y veo tan factibles 500 puntos para arriba, como 500 hacia abajo en unas pocas sesiones.

Lo comento porque tal y como está el patio resulta saludable saber en qué juego competimos, para adaptar objetivos, operativa y, especialmente, templar los nervios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman, al final parece que voy a acertar.............::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

todo cerrado, asumo - 35 pipos en los cortos a 365 :: y espero para abrir de nuevo

Langaro, a buenas horas, ya he cerrado 6 0 7 operaciones xd

Y yo de ti aun no abriria el champan


----------



## pyn (4 Oct 2010)

Con ese ritmo de operaciones dentro de nada tu broker te hace socio VIP!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Con ese ritmo de operaciones dentro de nada tu broker te hace socio VIP!



es que vamos a medias 

Mientras sea acertando, bienvenidas, de momento solo cerre una con saldo negativo 

Y ya estoy nervioso , esperando a abrir cortos again :no:

es el tito botas que esta muy pepon el que esta haciendo estragos con mi bolita de cristal

me estan dando ganas de meterle cortos al san directamente en vez de al ibex xd


vamos pepon dale un impulso xd que se me va a escapar el tren


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

muchoojo en estos niveles puede venir el guanazo

aguanta pepon que quiero cortos mas arriba

pues ajo y agua, he abierto cortos con mas miedo que verguenza

este es uno de esos dias en que el miedo me esta jodiendo vivo y en vez de estar contento por las miniplusvis de hoy estoy jodido por si la cago


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

Me voy a cagar en el de arriba. Que aburrimiento de mediodia. El crudo empieza a despegar y el euro bajando en picado :S:S


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

Estos capullos leen el hilo al minuto o que?? es abrir la boca y lo suben...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Estos capullos leen el hilo al minuto o que?? es abrir la boca y lo suben...


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

Up!!!!!! ya con los usanos abiertos a ver como queda la tarde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

jajajaja. vaya saltada de stops le han metido, menos mal que no llebava


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

Pending home sales 4,3% vs. 3% esperado.

Pedidos a fabrica -0,5% vs. -0,4% esperado.

Y carpatos intentando buscar algo bueno en los pedidos para justificar su histeria de estos ultimos dias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

parece que tienen mis posiciones como referencia hoygan 

que si gano 10 pipos que si pierdo 10 pipos y no hay forma humana de que pueda cerrar sin trabajar para r4 en vez de para mi 

pollastrin contestame al mp antes de que pille el ordenador y la bola de cristal y los estampe contra la pared xd


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> parece que tienen mis posiciones como referencia hoygan
> 
> que si gano 10 pipos que si pierdo 10 pipos y no hay forma humana de que pueda cerrar sin trabajar para r4 en vez de para mi
> 
> pollastrin contestame al mp antes de que pille el ordenador y la bola de cristal y los estampe contra la pared xd




No entiendo tu desesperación.... a fin de cuentas, todo va según el guión: niveles de referencia en 10,48x y en 10,44x, clavados (ahora volvemos al 10,44x, habiendo hecho un HCH entre los dos niveles). Los mínimos, según guión también. 

Todo sigue igual que esta mañana a las 10:00am... 

¿Qué le pasa, Doctor?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No entiendo tu desesperación.... a fin de cuentas, todo va según el guión: niveles de referencia en 10,48x y en 10,44x, clavados (ahora volvemos al 10,44x, habiendo hecho un HCH entre los dos niveles). Los mínimos, según guión también.
> 
> Todo sigue igual que esta mañana a las 10:00am...
> 
> ¿Qué le pasa, Doctor?



pues que por mas que baja ws el chulibex lo mantienen contra viento y marea hoyga 

Me voy a fiar de su cierre que es lo unico que puede evitar haber currado todo el santo dia para r4


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues que por mas que baja ws el chulibex lo mantienen contra viento y marea hoyga
> 
> Me voy a fiar de su cierre que es lo unico que puede evitar haber currado todo el santo dia para r4



Ud. mismo... en ese sentido, las cosas no se han movido mucho desde esta mañana temprano:

[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10443.2] ===> PROJECTION [10369.39]

a las 17:30 veremos....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. mismo... en ese sentido, las cosas no se han movido mucho desde esta mañana temprano:
> 
> [EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10443.2] ===> PROJECTION [10369.39]
> 
> a las 17:30 veremos....



con ese cierre el dia seria redondo y me daria por bien pagado el aburrimiento 

por fin recoño puede cerrar la mitad de los cortos con + 40 pipos xd , los otros se quedan ahi hasta el cierre pollastrico 

pollastrin me quiero quedar corto para mañana.........salvo que tu gap machine diga lo contrario


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

madre del amor hermoso, la niña lo va a dejar clavadito :8::8::8:

no me lo puedo de creeer hoyga :
bueno, pues al final cerre los cortos con unas plusvis decentes, me he dejado 2 minis cortos abiertos por que no se diga que no tengo fe en el guano.

Langaro espero que hayas aprovechado cuando nos pusimos en verde para salir pitando y te salieras con plusvis.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> madre del amor hermoso, la niña lo va a dejar clavadito :8::8::8:
> 
> no me lo puedo de creeer hoyga :
> bueno, pues al final cerre los cortos con unas plusvis decentes, me he dejado 2 minis cortos abiertos por que no se diga que no tengo fe en el guano.




Cierre del contado en 10,377.... +7.1 pips de error frente a la proyección de 10,369.9.

Non e male...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> madre del amor hermoso, la niña lo va a dejar clavadito :8::8::8:
> 
> no me lo puedo de creeer hoyga :
> bueno, pues al final cerre los cortos con unas plusvis decentes, me he dejado 2 minis cortos abiertos por que no se diga que no tengo fe en el guano.
> ...



¿Tienes (pollastre) el mismo índice de acierto cuando lo anuncias en el foro que cuando te lo guardas para ti?

Porque a lo mejor te están encumbrando como pre******or de opinión. ::


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Tienes (pollastre) el mismo índice de acierto cuando lo anuncias en el foro que cuando te lo guardas para ti?
> 
> Porque a lo mejor te están encumbrando como pre******or de opinión. ::




los asteriscos te atacan ! 
arrrggggh!!!! ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierre del contado en 10,377.... +7.1 pips de error frente a la proyección de 10,369.9.
> 
> Non e male...



es usted un autocomplaciente, regule esa niña xd , un fallo tan garrafal de 7 pips diciendolo a las 10 am es imperdonable en un trader de su solvencia :no:

espero que no vuelva usted a fallar tan abultadamente 

mañana creo que probaremos esos 10200 misticos


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2010)

Langaro espero que hayas aprovechado cuando nos pusimos en verde para salir pitando y te salieras con plusvis.[/QUOTE]

LO CERRÉ A PRIMERA HORA CON BENEFICIOS Y LUEGO..... A LO QUE A MI ME GUSTA... LARGO EN URBAS A .073


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Perdonen el retraso, hoy andaba algo ocupado.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy se han puesto vendedores en la primera hora pero a las 10 han empezado a comprar con fuerza, a las 16 han empezado a vender de nuevo, aunque el final lo han hecho algo mareante hasta el final con compras y ventas.

En subasta han comprado, pero poco.

Hoy no hemos tenido actividad ninguna desde las 11 a las 15, el volumen es un poco más alto que de costumbre pero se concentra a horas muy concretas. 

Parece que siguen medio de vacaciones y que no tienen las cosas muy claras, al final han hecho una serie de compras y ventas como si no supieran que hacer, aunque predominaban las ventas y el saldo iba del rojo al verde en cada operación. Parece que esperan ligero gap alcista para mañana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Entro más que nada, para decir que en el konkorde del Ibex, llevamos 6 días consecutivos con venta de manos fuertes, y que el valor del konkorde de hoy, no lo veíamos desde el 27/10/2008. Ese día bajamos más de un 4%, estábamos sobre los 8000 puntos...

Hoy no he podido abrir internet hasta las 16:00h (y lo bien que me ha ido o ), así que no he tenido que ver la bajada matutina del Ibex, iba largo en 10415f, lo he podido cerrar en 10425f y me he puesto corto en 10410f y sigo abierto para mañana...

Saludos... y felicitaciones a la niña de pollastre! :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues como no cambie, el enfermo tiene mal color de orina.



Dígaselo a estos, que se ve que han metido la pata


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2010)

El SP lo están sujetando de mala manera.

Es mejor ver los toros desde la barrera


----------



## rafaxl (4 Oct 2010)

Pues de momento igmarketsmarca +30para el ibex y mirad la hora que es...

Euro en barrena.


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2010)

A un pasito del desastre, pero todavía no.


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A un pasito del desastre, pero todavía no.



Ya sabes que no soy gran fan del AT... pero no puedo negar que esa cuña tiene una pinta preciosa (o terrorífica, más bien).


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2010)

Moody's estudia rebajar la nota de Irlanda por incertidumbres financieras - 2498939 - elEconomista.es


----------



## credulo (5 Oct 2010)

corto en 10360, stop protegecomisiones y stop profit un poco más abajo y me voy a currar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2010)

Buenos días...

He salido del corto 10410f en 10320f... he entrado largo en el mismo punto. Ahora pongo el porqué con un gráfico...

Saludos...

Edito:


----------



## credulo (5 Oct 2010)

Espero que te equivoques, he bajado mi stop por si acaso.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2010)

El sitio donde nos hemos parado es MUY importante. Fibo50% de la última onda, y en un recuento en 5, sería el límite de la línea 2-4.

En el medio plazo, el gráfico sería éste:







Saludos...


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s, parece que amagamos rebote en europa. El SP ha recuperado bastante desde los mínimos de ayer de 1127. Sigo viendo los movimientos moderadísimos, seguimos dentro del lateral 1120-1145 y hasta que no rompamos por algún sitio no hay tendencia a medio plazo clara.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> He salido del corto 10410f en 10320f... he entrado largo en el mismo punto. Ahora pongo el porqué con un gráfico...
> 
> ...



Tocada la parte alta del canal. Vendido largo 10320f 10410f. Corto en 10420f...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

a los guenos dias caballeros, me acabo de poner corto en maximos intradia

10435 

veo que pollastrin aun sigue currando a pesar de que ya ha transcurrido una hora y media desde que abrio el mercado, el pobre debe estar agotado 


Bueno suerte a todos en la lidia 

pollastrin no olvides dejarte los aparejos por aqui, mi bolita me habla de que es dificil que superemos el entorno de los 10500 ......sin embargo me dice que si perdieramos los 10200 llegaria Octubre en el mas amplio sentido de la palabra :no:


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2010)

Los 10460f del ibex, máximos de ayer...


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> mi bolita me habla de que es dificil que superemos el entorno de los 10500




¿Eso te ha dicho tu bolita de cristal?

¿Estás seguro de que esta mañana no has cogido por error una bola de petanca y te has puesto a hacerle preguntas sobre los índices? :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Eso te ha dicho tu bolita de cristal?
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que esta mañana no has cogido por error una bola de petanca y te has puesto a hacerle preguntas sobre los índices? :XX:



ve usted superados los 10500 del futuro??? :8: , diga, diga, que aborto la operacion xd , ayer mi bolita estaba que no daba ni una y veo que hoy tambien xd ::

Nunca me fie mucho de ella a pesar de que acerto varios dias seguidos, nada como su niña 

EDITO: Maese pollastre, la ocasion la pintan calva, y justo en este momento puedo abortar la operacion sin traumas


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ve usted superados los 10500 del futuro??? :8: , diga, diga, que aborto la operacion xd , ayer mi bolita estaba que no daba ni una y veo que hoy tambien xd ::
> 
> Nunca me fie mucho de ella a pesar de que acerto varios dias seguidos, nada como su niña



Acuérdese por favor de seguir los sabios consejos de otros foreros e incluir "c" o "f" detrás de sus números... que si no, no hay manera de seguirle, hoyga.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Acuérdese por favor de seguir los sabios consejos de otros foreros e incluir "c" o "f" detrás de sus números... que si no, no hay manera de seguirle, hoyga.



siempre hablo de futuros y usted de contado

por cierto, la bola de petanca de momento sirvio para frenar en el entorno de los 10500 del contado, me sobraron 40 pips  ........claro que si usted me habla de techos mas altos no tendria problema en recapacitar sobre la efectividad de mi bolita


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Menuda movida. O sea hoy subimos lo que bajamos ayer y viceversa, el euro lo mismo, el oro sigue a su bola buscando limites...

Mejor no pensar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre lease el mp antes de que sea tarde xd :no:


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Por cierto no sabia que Japon ha "bajado" los tipos aun mas. Ya los regalan hoyga.

PMI servicios de europa en minimos de 6 meses. Hay que celebrarlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

mierda tengo un gif que define perfectamente esta situacion pero no lo encuentro, he probado los que tenia y no aparece , en fin, este si se tiene imaginacion tambien da pistas ....


----------



## tarrito (5 Oct 2010)

Buenos días,

Sr. Zulo, los que seguimos el hilo y le seguimos a usted en particular (amor de fan jojojo), SABEMOS que usted opera con futuros. 

Peroooo, espere que esto se anime un muchito y se llene esto de pomperos y nuevos inverjsoreh. 

Le agradecerán que ponga la "f" ... es más, algún pompero le preguntará "qué narices significa la f detras de los numeros" ... entonces usted gustosamente les responderá, además de explicarles el significado de "c"


----------



## rosonero (5 Oct 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Ese corto que coloqué en 10450 hace unos días a la espera del gran guano, veo que pierde el verde :´( y además lo hace después de haber tocado los 300  y yo sin poder seguir esto al minuto e intradiar.

¿Se sabe algo hoy de la _niña_ y el cierre para hoy?

Saludos


----------



## psikoWOLF (5 Oct 2010)

la bolsa lleva anclada artificialmente (por quién/es?) bastante tiempo entre los 10.700 y lo 10.300 siendo su media "natural los 10.500"

¿Hasta cuando la podrán mantener asín??


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

Puede haber sorpresas... 

Si el euro supera los 1.383 se va sobre los 1.404 del tirón. El euro sigue alcista, USA también, con evidentes síntomas de cansancio, sólo Europa está lateral. Dentro de poco vamos a tener un velón de esos guapos, pero yo no me atrevo a adivinar el color, mejor no dar nada por sentado a corto plazo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pues a mi me encanta la direccion que marcan esas dos lineas azules paralelas 

Rosonero, la niña no dice nada hasta que su amo cierre posiciones ¿ nunca has visto un video de leones devorando un ñu ? primero como el macho de la manada hasta que se harta y luego deja los restos para las leonas y por ultimo los cachorros 

le podria hablar de lo que dice mi bolita pero como hay ciertas"divergencias" con la niña , incluso mi querida bolita ha sido vilipendiada e insultada cruelmente "bola de petanca" le ha llamado pollastre, pues casi mejor que espere a que el macho dominante sacie su hambre de plusvalias y opere luego.


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues a mi me encanta la direccion que marcan esas dos lineas azules paralelas
> 
> Rosonero, la niña no dice nada hasta que su amo cierre posiciones ¿ nunca has visto un video de leones devorando un ñu ? primero como el macho de la manada hasta que se harta y luego deja los restos para las leonas y por ultimo los cachorros
> 
> le podria hablar de lo que dice mi bolita pero como hay ciertas"divergencias" con la niña , incluso mi querida bolita ha sido vilipendiada e insultada cruelmente "bola de petanca" le ha llamado pollastre, pues casi mejor que espere a que el macho dominante sacie su hambre de plusvalias y opere luego.



Muy gráfica tu explicación, Zulo.... aunque yo prefiero explicarlo como la consecuencia del respeto que profeso a la versión débil de la EMH, nada más... vamos, que no es porque te considere leona de amplias caderas y voluptuosos muslos, para que nos entendamos ::


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

Me parto con vosotros dos, en serio :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

para 1que vea el espeto que le tengo a su niña acabo de cerrar cortos con unas exiguas plusvis de 10 pipos en 10420 

pero le ruego que pida usted perdon a mi bolita :no: esta muy "rebotada" con sus descalificaciones , no me negara que el dato de mi bolita sirvio hasta en 4 ocasiones como freno a las pretensiones de su niña.

No obstante y dada mi poca fe en mi bolita y la esperanza de que su niña acierte una vez mas, esperare pacientemente para reabrir los cortos mas arriba 

por cierto ¿ ha pensado usted en la cuantia de la dote ?

pollastrin, intuyo que sus stops deben estar ligeramente por debajo de los 10400........tengo por aqui unas plegarias ¿ se las envio ?


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2010)

Se masca la tragedia, por alguna extraña razón el ibex está muy retenido, con ganas de hacer algo, pero como que no le dejan. Tiene pinta de explotar en breve, la dirección... ni idea.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Se masca la tragedia, por alguna extraña razón el ibex está muy retenido, con ganas de hacer algo, pero como que no le dejan. Tiene pinta de explotar en breve, la dirección... ni idea.



yo diria que bidecridional, primero en un sentido y luego gira hacia el otro :no: ....... por no menospreciar a la niña diria que primero hacia arriba y luego hacia abajo......a pesar de que el indice del ibex diga lo contrario 

ha dado un paso atras para pillar impulso, de esta igual rompe esos 10500 y cierra maese pollastre, que si no va a llegar tarde al aperitivo.


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo diria que bidecridional, primero en un sentido y luego gira hacia el otro :no: ....... por no menospreciar a la niña diria que primero hacia arriba y luego hacia abajo......a pesar de que el indice del ibex diga lo contrario
> 
> ha dado un paso atras para pillar impulso, de esta igual rompe esos 10500 y cierra maese pollastre, que si no va a llegar tarde al aperitivo.



Yo también creo que aún queda por tocar niveles por arriba, me puse corto en 10460 y he cerrado media posición en 10420 porque no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo también creo que aún queda por tocar niveles por arriba, *me puse corto en 10460 *y he cerrado media posición en 10420 porque no las tengo todas conmigo.



te pudiste forrar haciendo metesacas de 25/35 pipos xd :8::8:

sin embargo de esta vez me huele que nos iremos a los maximos pollastricos calculo y espero que no mas alla de los 10535 f :no:


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te pudiste forrar haciendo metesacas de 25/35 pipos xd :8::8:
> 
> sin embargo de esta vez me huele que nos iremos a los maximos pollastricos calculo y espero que no mas alla de los 10535 f :no:



Mete-sacas de 25 puntos es lo más alejado de mi operativa... He deshecho media posición porque me saltó el stop-profit y lo otro lo tengo cubierto con stop-loss. No me gusta operar con tan poco margen, prefiero movimientos más largos pero elegir bien las entradas, la entrada en 10460 me pareció "óptima" por ser el máximo de ayer y haber recuperado 175 puntos desde mínimos en a penas 2 horas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Mete-sacas de 25 puntos es lo más alejado de mi operativa... He deshecho media posición porque me saltó el stop-profit y lo otro lo tengo cubierto con stop-loss. No me gusta operar con tan poco margen, prefiero movimientos más largos pero elegir bien las entradas, la entrada en 10460 me pareció "óptima" por ser el máximo de ayer y haber recuperado 175 puntos desde mínimos en a penas 2 horas.



pues chico a mi estos 50 pipos que te acaban de poner en bandeja me sabrian a gloria  y mas si piensas que falta un nuevo maximo.

punto clave, pueden saltar stops o rebotar desde aqui , madre mia, que interesante


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Chavales, vaya ritmo que lleva esto no?? a ver el dato del ISM y demas. En fin, a ver si ocurre algo interesante de una vez.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pollastrin hoy a debido de ser un dia emocionante para ti, no se por que pero me imagino que han estado a punto de saltarte los stops y ahora debes estar a punto de cumplir objetivos ¿me equivoco ? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastrin hoy a debido de ser un dia emocionante para ti, no se por que pero me imagino que han estado a punto de saltarte los stops y ahora debes estar a punto de cumplir objetivos ¿me equivoco ? ienso:



Y dale, chico, qué manía.

¿De dónde te has inventado que voy largo?
¿De dónde sacas que uso stops?
¿De dónde sacas que ni siquiera esté abierto en este mismo momento?
¿De dónde has sacado la bola de petanca esa color mate parduzco de hoy?

Inquietantes preguntas que sin duda quedarán sin respuesta...


edit: estoy particularmente interesado en la cuarta pregunta inquietante, la de la bola mate parduzca xDDD


----------



## tarrito (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> edit: estoy particularmente interesado en la cuarta pregunta inquietante, la de la bola mate parduzca xDDD



me parece que esta mañana, en el consultorio de Interecoñomía, "alguien" ha preguntado por soportes y resistencias para hoy en el Ibex ienso: :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y dale, chico, qué manía.
> 
> ¿De dónde te has inventado que voy largo?
> ¿De dónde sacas que uso stops?
> ...



jajaja, vaya bronca que me ha caido :S

pues me acabo de poner corto en 10520 fiandome de la bola de petanca 

el resto de preguntas eran meras suposiciones al calor del comentario que hiciste de que el 10500 se romperia ienso:

en cualquier caso, te agradezco el comentario, sino una vez mas me hubiera quedado corto 100 pipos mas abajo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> me parece que esta mañana, en el consultorio de Interecoñomía, "alguien" ha preguntado por soportes y resistencias para hoy en el Ibex ienso: :fiufiu:




Por desgracia, y en mi humilde opinión, hace ya meses que los soportes y resistencias son como mantequilla ante un cuchillo.... dar soportes y resistencias en los mercados actuales es tanto como no dar nada.

_Just my $0.02, though..._


----------



## tarrito (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por desgracia, y en mi humilde opinión, hace ya meses que los soportes y resistencias son como mantequilla ante un cuchillo.... dar soportes y resistencias en los mercados actuales es tanto como no dar nada.
> 
> _Just my $0.02, though..._



Pollastre, sugería que "alguien" podría ser el Capitán ... dada la certeza de su sistema en el día de hoy o


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

::::::

Vaya mandrilada jejejej. He vuelto a las anfetas porque la realidad es demasiado dura.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2010)

Disfrutenlo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pollastre, sugería que "alguien" podría ser el Capitán ... dada la certeza de su sistema en el día de hoy o



aun me puedo equivocar mucho, pero de momento solo me he equivocado por 10 pipos , puse en el general que no pensaba que se rompiera el 10500 del futuro y por mp le envie a pollastre que mi bola de petanca me daba un maximo total de 10535 futuro .

Ciertamente pense que no llegariamos a ver el maximo total, pero si la cosa no va a peor , 10 pipos tampoco es que sea un error garrafal 

pd: rectificar es de sabios y ante la advertencia de pollastrin cerre los cortos abiertos en 10430 con + 5 pipos, ya es la tercera vez que la correccion de la niña me ahorra 100 pipos a la contra xd.

Gracias pollastrin y no te enfades eh


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pollastre, sugería que "alguien" podría ser el Capitán ... dada la certeza de su sistema en el día de hoy o



Ah... esto.. qué... sí sí, cómo no: Capitán Zulomán, qué duda cabe :XX:

discúlpame, es que como:

1) estoy largo
2) han estado a punto de saltarme los stops
3) estoy a punto de cumplir objetivos
4) tengo a dos mandriles a punto de encularme

y

5) me mide menos de 9 centímetros

(fuente de toda esta información: Zuloman y sus servicios secretos)

pues estaba un poco despistado, por eso no he leído bien tu comentario :XX::XX::XX:


edit: permítanme manifestarles, que me lo paso como los monos con Uds. en este foro xDDD


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Mirad lo que dice el FMI, sacado de Carpatos:



> El FMI comenta que la estabilidad financiera global ha sufrido un claro contratiempo en los últimos 6 meses. Cree que el sistema financiero sigue con mucha incertidumbre, y que los bancos de la zona euro siguen particularmente vulnerables a los riesgos de la deuda soberana y a los problemas de financiación


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah... esto.. qué... sí sí, cómo no: Capitán Zulomán, qué duda cabe :XX:
> 
> discúlpame, es que como:
> 
> ...



esa no la he dicho yo....... y ademas no puede ser cierto, todo el mundo sabe que para participar en el foro hay que gozar de al menos 30 cm


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

Estamos justo en la frontera alcista VS bajista a corto plazo y el euro se acerca hacia los 1.3830. Muy interesante.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Estamos justo en la frontera alcista VS bajista a corto plazo y el euro se acerca hacia los 1.3830. Muy interesante.



Habias comentado tu el tema del euro que podiamos ir a por el 1.40?? me suena de haberlo leido en el foro pero no encuentro el post.


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Habias comentado tu el tema del euro que podiamos ir a por el 1.40?? me suena de haberlo leido en el foro pero no encuentro el post.



Sí, justamente, si supera los 1.383. También he colgado un gráfico que muestra claramente dónde debe estar el stop de los cortos en el IBEX. Ya toca estar fuera.

Edito: Para ser generoso se podría dejar un poco más de filtro, pero poco más, 10.590-600. Depende de si metes el stop en la maquinita o esperas al cierre de alguna vela en una determinada temporalidad, pero como en nada tendremos dato...


----------



## Ka Ching (5 Oct 2010)

Perdonad la intromisión. Mi ignorancia en bolsa es total, pero me gustaría saber si se puede "apostar" de alguna manera a que la bolsa se va al garete. Por ejemplo, supongamos que creo que "será en Octubre", y que la bolsa se dará el morrón y bajará a menos de 1000 el Ibex y el Dow. ¿Qué se podría hacer para ganar dinero? Gracias.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, justamente, si supera los 1.383. También he colgado un gráfico que muestra claramente dónde debe estar el stop de los cortos en el IBEX. Ya toca estar fuera.
> 
> Edito: Para ser generoso se podría dejar un poco más de filtro, pero poco más, 10.590-600. Depende de si metes el stop en la maquinita o esperas al cierre de alguna vela en una determinada temporalidad, pero como en nada tendremos dato...



Mil gracias!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

¿veis una locura meterle todo el cargador de cortos en 10545 f ?

me estan dando ganas


----------



## chameleon (5 Oct 2010)

los que quieran cerrar cortos que esperen a mañana. están sujetando a san y bbv. quieren una larga vela blanca


----------



## tarrito (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿veis una locura meterle todo el cargador de cortos en 10545 f ?
> 
> me estan dando ganas



yo no lo haría ... peroooo por ganas ... y más después de ver que el personal espera ver al Dow y al Ibex por debajo de 1000 :8: para este Octubre :cook:


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Psssss para variar dato bueno... panda de hdlgp.

Miedo me dan estos tios con estos subidones asi, a ver el pinchazo que le meten.

P.D.: me imagino a carpatos tocandose jajajaja.


----------



## Misterio (5 Oct 2010)

Sinceramente no se por donde pueden venir las bajadas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo no lo haría ... peroooo por ganas ... y más después de ver que el personal espera ver al Dow y al Ibex por debajo de 1000 :8: para este Octubre :cook:



gracias a Dios el ibex se adelanto a mis suicidas intenciones :ouch:

he dejado puesta la orden en 10625 f para meter todo el cargador 

ahora os tego que dejar un ratito mientras unto abundantemente mi bolita de cristal con vaselina para metermela por el culo


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

Lo que decía... por otro lado, el HCHi, ahí está, pero nada más; es muy ambicioso y yo tengo muy poca idea de bolsa y en materia de divisias estoy más verde que la cuenta de los leoncios ::

La resi 1.404 coincide como objetivo del segundo impulso alcista.


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Sinceramente no se por donde pueden venir las bajadas.



Pues de la fe hermano, esto no puede acabar bien por pelotas.::::


----------



## tarrito (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> gracias a Dios el ibex se adelanto a mis suicidas intenciones :ouch:
> 
> he dejado puesta la orden en 10625 f para meter todo el cargador
> 
> ahora os tego que dejar un ratito mientras unto abundantemente mi bolita de cristal con vaselina para metermela por el culo




oigaaaaa!!! a mí no me haga mucho caso, eh!?

le he dicho que no se pusiera corto por la info que acababa de leer en el blog de Kujire (GUAPA!) 

El mercado prepara un rally Loc@s por el nasdaq


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Bueno parece que ya se han instalado por hoy, ahora a dormir...


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2010)

Ka Ching dijo:


> Perdonad la intromisión. Mi ignorancia en bolsa es total, pero me gustaría saber *si se puede "apostar" de alguna manera a que la bolsa se va al garete*. Por ejemplo, supongamos que creo que "será en Octubre", y que la bolsa se dará el morrón y bajará a menos de 1000 el Ibex y el Dow. ¿Qué se podría hacer para ganar dinero? Gracias.



Su deseo le ha sido concedido:

Como ponerse corto, dejar el trabajo de funcionari@, ganar dinero a raudales y ligar como G.Cloney .... si el Ibex se desploma en Octubre

WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE​ ) )


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Buscando nuevos maximos????? impossible is nothing. Ver para creer, crudo y oro volando y nuestros culos petando.


----------



## Ka Ching (5 Oct 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Su deseo le ha sido concedido:
> 
> Como ponerse corto, dejar el trabajo de funcionari@, ganar dinero a raudales y ligar como G.Cloney .... si el Ibex se desploma en Octubre
> 
> WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE​ ) )



Gracias, no lo conocía. Iré a mi banco a informarme, a ver qué me ofrece. Creo que todo el chiringuito lo van a tirar más pronto que tarde. 
Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

señores acabo de abrir el ultimo cargador de cortos en 10605  que Dios me pille confesado :cook:

y ahora si que me quedo quietecito hasta hacerme rico o arruinarme xd :no:


----------



## rafaxl (5 Oct 2010)

Din don!!!! 1,383 tocados y hundidos...Claca creo que das en el clavo.


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

Pfffff... estoy frito mentalmente... me salgo en verde pálido y lo abandono por hoy. Non plus ultra!


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2010)

Ka Ching dijo:


> Gracias, no lo conocía._ Iré a mi banco a informarme_, a ver qué me ofrece. Creo que todo el chiringuito lo van a tirar más pronto que tarde.
> Un saludo y suerte a todos.









Me alegro haber servido para introducirle en el lado oscuro de la bolsa jeje, sin embargo estimada gacelilla, me he quedado con una duda... desde cuando un banco informa??? ienso:


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Buscando nuevos maximos????? impossible is nothing. Ver para creer, crudo y oro volando y nuestros culos petando.



En Europa estábamos laterales, en USA siguen alcistas, lo de los culos, francamente, no lo entiendo. ¿Y los stops?

A falta de confirmar al cierre, en el IBEX tenemos un banderín bajista que ha roto al alza. En el resto:







Y hoy ya verás que velón dejarán 

En cuanto a buscar nuevos máximos, personalmente no lo veo. El proceso de distribución sigue adelante, sólo es cuestión de tiempo, pero me sorprendería que siguieramos *tanto* tiempo como para permitir esa osadía.

PD: El euro ya en 1.384


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Me alegro haber servido para introducirle en el lado oscuro de la bolsa jeje, sin embargo estimada gacelilla, me he quedado con una duda... desde cuando un banco informa??? ienso:




Ir a un banco a informarse... :XX::XX::XX::XX:


eres carne de cañón muyayo... 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ir a un banco a informarse... :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> eres carne de cañón muyayo...
> ...



Creo que llevabas tiempo sin aparecer.

No sé si viste en su momento los botones, para que lo incorpores a tu arsenal:

<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/haha.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## debianita (5 Oct 2010)

Tonuel Dixit: "Para que coño quieres tu dinero si no es para meterle cortos a los bancos"


----------



## Ka Ching (5 Oct 2010)

En vuestra burbuwiki poneis que cada banco tiene una sección broker, así que pensaba que, sin fiarme del todo podía ir a ver qué me ofrecen. Pero sí, voy de gacelilla. ¿Me aconsejais otro sitio?


----------



## debianita (5 Oct 2010)

Ka Ching dijo:


> En vuestra burbuwiki poneis que cada banco tiene una sección broker, así que pensaba que, sin fiarme del todo podía ir a ver qué me ofrecen. Pero sí, voy de gacelilla. ¿Me aconsejais otro sitio?




Vaya al Santander, pregunte por Don Emilio, y digale que quiere vender 300 contratos gordos del Ibex 


Si quiere ponerse corto en el Ibex puede pillar unos ETFs inversos sobre nuestro querido indice, ahora están baratitos :baba:


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

Ka Ching dijo:


> En vuestra burbuwiki poneis que cada banco tiene una sección broker, así que pensaba que, sin fiarme del todo podía ir a ver qué me ofrecen. Pero sí, voy de gacelilla. ¿Me aconsejais otro sitio?



Sí, que antes de pensar en brokers y demás, pasaras meses leyendo este hilo y otros foros de bolsa especializados en la materia. Te ahorrarás una pasta en cursillos acelerados (yo mismo aprendí a las malas lo que era un gap de apertura). Se me ocurre el excelente Das de Bolsa.

Y pregunta, pregunta mucho sin ningún tipo de vergüenza, que preguntar es gratis y aprender por uno mismo resulta muy caro en este mundillo y aún así... ya lo verás


----------



## Ka Ching (5 Oct 2010)

Tomo nota. 
Pero si fueseis vosotros y sospechaseis que, por lo que sea, la bolsa se va a ir abajo, pero guano total, ¿abriríais cortos o existen otras fórmulas, como decís de ETFs inversos?
No quiero estropearos el foro que yo soy ignorante total, ya me callo, leeré en páginas anteriores, sólo deseo alguna pista.


----------



## Kujire (5 Oct 2010)

Ka Ching dijo:


> Tomo nota.
> Pero si fueseis vosotros y sospechaseis que, por lo que sea, la bolsa se va a ir abajo, pero guano total, ¿abriríais cortos o existen otras fórmulas, como decís de ETFs inversos?
> No quiero estropearos el foro que yo soy ignorante total, ya me callo, leeré en páginas anteriores, sólo deseo alguna pista.



Te voy a leer tus derechos:

Tienes derecho a estar equivocado. (es un derecho que poca gente lo aprecia)

Tienes derecho a tener suerte. (es un derecho que pocos saben disfrutarlo)

Tienes derecho a tener miedo. (sudores, escalofríos, pesadillas, suegras...)

Tienes derecho a perder dinero. (... y de tantas formas que jamás imaginarías)

Tienes derecho a crear fortunas. (incluye chica/o que deses en el derecho)

Tienes derecho a ser aplaudido. (aunque solo seas tú el que escucha ese aplauso)

En definitiva: Tienes derecho a la libertad total, de hecho y de derecho. 

Toma tus propias decisiones y quizás te des cuenta de que es lo más valioso que tiene el ser humano, aunque sean equivocadas.


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2010)

Ka Ching dijo:


> Tomo nota.
> Pero si fueseis vosotros y sospechaseis que, por lo que sea, la bolsa se va a ir abajo, pero guano total, ¿abriríais cortos o existen otras fórmulas, como decís de ETFs inversos?
> No quiero estropearos el foro que yo soy ignorante total, ya me callo, leeré en páginas anteriores, sólo deseo alguna pista.




Yo voy a abrir cortos en CFDs en cuanto dejen la pantomima que hay ahora montada... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel Dixit: "Para que coño quieres tu dinero si no es para meterle cortos a los bancos"




Años ha... vaticiné que la fecha sería este 15 de Octubre... y lo que voy a hacer es obrar en consecuencia... :



Saludos :


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

Cualquier broker del tres al cuarto te permitirá vender [ponerte corto con] un par de contratos sin más que aportar unos €20K en garantías, quizás incluso algo menos.

Si tan seguro estás del guano total, tírale. 5000 puntos tonuelísticos abajo, habrás ganado 100.000€ limpios (a descontar el 21% en tributación por rendimientos dinerarios con la actual legislación).

Recuerda pasarte a saludar por el foro ese día, o qué se yo, despliega una pancarta en tu sucursal bancaria diciendo "Fue en Octubre, y los que Habían Visto el Ibex35 estuvieron a mi lado" 





Ka Ching dijo:


> Tomo nota.
> Pero si fueseis vosotros y sospechaseis que, por lo que sea, la bolsa se va a ir abajo, pero guano total, ¿abriríais cortos o existen otras fórmulas, como decís de ETFs inversos?
> No quiero estropearos el foro que yo soy ignorante total, ya me callo, leeré en páginas anteriores, sólo deseo alguna pista.


----------



## debianita (5 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Años ha... vaticiné que la fecha sería este 15 de Octubre... y lo que voy a hacer es obrar en consecuencia... :
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :




Cual será su target? CRI? Botas? Las criterias lo están pidiendo a gritos :XX:

... ienso: el 15 de Octubre son vencimientos ....


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Han empezado el dia con una fuerte orden de compra de más de 700 contratos, al poco rato han empezado a vender hasta casi las 10 y desde entonces se han puesto compradores durante todo el día, con ventas aisladas pero con cierta frecuencia. Durante el día destaca también una compra de casi 400 contratos hacia las 16:30 que casi han liquidado a las 17, se han quedado con algunos.

En subasta han vendido.

Parece que están muy pepones, está claro que la bajada de tipos de Japón ha influido en la apertura, lo que han hecho luego ha sido la consecuencia, aun así parece que están haciendo intradías fuertes también. Lo que no acabo de entender es la venta en subasta pero lo cierto es que un día alcista con volumen suele ser indicativo de un giro en el mercado.


----------



## Misterio (5 Oct 2010)

Todo sube, no se si los grandes inversores estan anticipando una inflación del copón pero entre lo de la FED, lo del banco de Japón y el BCE comprando bonos esto no huele a bajadas, pero bueno yo de esto como ya he dicho otras veces ni papa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2010)

El viernes pasado se produjo un acontecimiento curioso, iba a comentarlo, escribí un bonito comentario el lunes de madrugada, lo envié y me dio server error, me enfadé y no lo volví a escribir.

La confianza de las manos fuertes al cierre del SP el viernes, se movió por primera vez en... ¡45 sesiones! :8:

Tengo datos desde 1995 y eso no había sucedido nunca, nunca las manos fuertes habían estado quietas durante tanto tiempo.

Durante esas 45 sesiones el SP osciló entre los 1050 y los 1150 puntos sin que las manos fuertes movieran ni un dedo.

Pues bien, al cierre del viernes la confianza de las manos fuertes BAJÓ tras estar sin moverse desde principios de agosto, que se dice pronto.

Estas bajadas de la confianza de las manos fuertes suelen ir acompañadas de subidas de la confianza de las gacelas, ambos procesos son típicos de las subidas.

¿Qué llevaban esperando las manos fuertes durante 45 sesiones (dos meses largos)?

¿Distribución cuidadosa?, ¿espera de decisiones por parte de autoridades?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

Mas me vale que lo de hoy solo sea una subida atrapagacelas similar a aquella mitica del 10 % cuando todo se derrumbaba y que en pocos dias se perdio ese 10 % dejando banderas de Japon a lo largo y ancho de los mercados.

Y digo que mas me vale por que tengo todo el cargador de cortos inside, unos en 10530 y otros en 10620 ::::::

Ap¡ pesar de lo cual estoy contento por que de no haber sido por pollastrin y su niña bonita estaria protagonizando una tragedia griega con cortos en 10430 , me dan ganas de :´´´( solo de pensarlo .

En fin , la vida bursatil del capitan zuloman es asi, bipolar bursatil en extremo......menos mal que tengo mi Sancho Panza particular que en ocasiones evita que is delirios acaben en tragedia


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2010)

Dios, que buena sería una vuelta atrás ahora ....


----------



## rosonero (5 Oct 2010)

La madre que los parió !!!!!!! Mis cortos en 10450 violeteados y ensangrentados por Pepon y su puta mdre ::
Mi colchón hecho con las plusvis de la semana pasada está tiritando, si esta noche los japos se animan y mañana sigue Pepon de paseo habrá que poner fin a la aventura en busca del guano, lamerse las heridas y esperar nuevas señales, esta vez desde fuera.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> La madre que los parió !!!!!!! Mis cortos en 10450 violeteados y ensangrentados por Pepon y su puta mdre ::
> Mi colchón hecho con las plusvis de la semana pasada está tiritando, si esta noche los japos se animan y mañana sigue Pepon de paseo habrá que poner fin a la aventura en busca del guano, lamerse las heridas y esperar nuevas señales, esta vez desde fuera.
> 
> Saludos



Mañana es víspera de luna nueva 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2010)

y no paran los putos usanos , que bueno que me quede largo desde el 10400 con turbowarrants -_-


----------



## rosonero (5 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana es víspera de luna nueva 8:



Je je, hace tanto que no hacías referencia a las fases lunares que ya no recuerdo si la luna nueva era una señal peponiana o guanística, aunque me estoy temiendo lo peor para mis intereses. :


----------



## lagoausente (5 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que se ha confundido de quote, tenía que coger el de debajo mio...
> 
> Saludos...



Nooo, ese se merece otra cosa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> La madre que los parió !!!!!!! Mis cortos en 10450 violeteados y ensangrentados por Pepon y su puta mdre ::
> Mi colchón hecho con las plusvis de la semana pasada está tiritando, si esta noche los japos se animan y mañana sigue Pepon de paseo habrá que poner fin a la aventura en busca del guano, lamerse las heridas y esperar nuevas señales, esta vez desde fuera.
> 
> Saludos



aguanta hombre que es Octubre, y ademas en el peor de los casos no creo que superemos los diecisietemiles ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2010)

todo octubre sera alcista , no habra qe2 y a partir de ahi a primeros de noviembre empezamos la caida desde el doble techo ::


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Han empezado el dia con una fuerte orden de compra de más de 700 contratos, al poco rato han empezado a vender hasta casi las 10 y desde entonces se han puesto compradores durante todo el día, con ventas aisladas pero con cierta frecuencia. Durante el día destaca también una compra de casi 400 contratos hacia las 16:30 que casi han liquidado a las 17, se han quedado con algunos.
> 
> ...




Al final del día hay que dar cuentas a alguien. Y te lo puedes permitir si llevas un respaldo de + de 200 puntos de IBEX en el resto del capital disponible.

Interesante el cierre...

Esto no es trabajo de un día, la pérdida de 10.400 de forma intencionada, es el inicio de esta subida. No hubiera sido lo mismo mantener un 10410, que soltar cuerda (o caramelitos) para atraer ratoncitos.


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El viernes pasado se produjo un acontecimiento curioso, iba a comentarlo, escribí un bonito comentario el lunes de madrugada, lo envié y me dio server error, me enfadé y no lo volví a escribir.
> 
> La confianza de las manos fuertes al cierre del SP el viernes, se movió por primera vez en... ¡45 sesiones! :8:
> 
> ...



Es lo primero, están distribuyendo a base de bien. Básicamente, porque se avanza lentamente con un grado de optimismo que no se dejaba sentir desde hacia muchos meses, y la lógica de los mercados impide que en esta situación se consoliden las subidas. Hará un par de semanas colgué esto:







Es el principio del fin, pero hay que ser pacientes. Si no me equivoco, en los 1121-1.133 del SP500 está la presa que impide que se desborde el índice. Ya verás que gracia cuando se pierda. El objetivo que tengo en mente en primer lugar son los 900-950, así que debería ser una caidita guapa, pero esto ya se verá.


Zulo y Rosonero :-(

En fin, está claro que aqui cada uno se aliña el plato a su gusto, pero...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Al final del día hay que dar cuentas a alguien. Y te lo puedes permitir si llevas un respaldo de + de 200 puntos de IBEX en el resto del capital disponible.
> 
> Interesante el cierre...
> 
> Esto no es trabajo de un día, la pérdida de 10.400 de forma intencionada, es el inicio de esta subida. No hubiera sido lo mismo mantener un 10410, que soltar cuerda (o caramelitos) para atraer ratoncitos.



Tú, hasta que no nos digas cuántos contratos mueves, estás en el limbo de los leoncios malos.







Eso sí, si lo cuentas te hacemos leoncio bueno de forma fulminante.


----------



## pyn (5 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Al final del día hay que dar cuentas a alguien. Y te lo puedes permitir si llevas un respaldo de + de 200 puntos de IBEX en el resto del capital disponible.
> 
> Interesante el cierre...
> 
> Esto no es trabajo de un día, la pérdida de 10.400 de forma intencionada, es el inicio de esta subida. No hubiera sido lo mismo mantener un 10410, que soltar cuerda (o caramelitos) para atraer ratoncitos.



Que vuelva La cordobesa que no era tan oscura hablando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Oct 2010)

¿como veis el cierre de ws de hoy? me da la sensacion de que los leoncios han salido pitando a ultima hora despues de empapelar .

¡son cosas mias......¿ o alguien mas piensa lo mismo?

apostaria por bajadas para mañana a pesar de lo de hoy ......y mas me vale acertar.

Una pregunta Claca, hasta cuando y hasta cuanto puede durar esto sin desplomarse como aseguras que pasara ¿ sera en Octubre? ienso:


----------



## sintripulacion (5 Oct 2010)

Me estoy planteando ponerme corto con cfds en una empresa española que quiere absorber una extranjera pagando con papelitos y los guiris no están muy por la labor. ¿Qué me decís al respecto???ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Oct 2010)

¿Soltarías la presa cuando aún se le puede sacar una tajada?
En el cierre USA se ha aguantado el nivel de 1160 al cierre, y los futuros IBEX se negocian por encima de 10.700.

Si hay que estirar más, te puedo asegurar que hay respaldo. ¿Hasta cuando? Hasta que las señales nos digan que se agotan los movimientos de entrada por parte del mercado.


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

Al cierre:

Europa:







El IBEX rompe al alza el banderín bajista. Es un signo muy alcista. El DAX y el STOXX siguen en su lateral. En rango diario es difícil acotar más, pero la idea creo que se ve clara. 

Mojándome un poco, aunque en estos berenjenales a corto preferiría no meterme, creo muy probable acercarnos nuevamente al 10.900. Luego, ya se verá, pero a mí me encantaría ver un indicio de fuerza que despejara a los cortos. ¡Si no hay compras no se cae!

USA:

Ayer comentaba que el VIX cerraba en resistencia, al borde del abismo, pero todavía no. Pues bien, hoy lo ha dejado más que claro:







La repercusión en los índices:







Dentro del canal alcista (hay que dejar filtro). Lo lógico sería marear la perdiz un poco más dejando margen, tal vez, para que Europa recupere terreno, castigando nuevamente a los cortos. Ya veréis qué rápido puede cambiar el sentimiento con un par de tortas.

Nada cambia... seguimos haciendo un techo, sin prisas. Contra más dure el proceso de distribución, más fuerte será éste. A corto plazo, la situación es altamente volatil y el uso de stops debería ser obligatorio. 

PD: El euro parece que por hoy cierra en los 1.383, un hueso duro de roer, pero si cae, directos al 1.404.


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

Mañana va a ser un día para seguir de cerca. 

Básicamente tengo delante mía lo que parece un cambio de pattern de la operativa leoncia, comenzando en los últimos dos días (quizás incluiría el Viernes, pero no lo veo claro aún). Son señales muy peculiares que manda mi software, y son muy infrecuentes.

Es en estos momentos cuando echo de menos no haber terminado aún el puente GPGPU... una sóla noche de cálculo a base de i7 puro y duro no basta para todas las simulaciones que necesito correr antes de que sean las 9:00am.

Porca miseria, corpo di bacco...


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mañana va a ser un día para seguir de cerca.
> 
> Básicamente tengo delante mía lo que parece un cambio de pattern de la operativa leoncia, comenzando en los últimos dos días (quizás incluiría el Viernes, pero no lo veo claro aún). Son señales muy peculiares que manda mi software, y son muy infrecuentes.
> 
> ...



Han llegado cambios como un soplo de aire fresco. Nuevas caras nuevas ideas (mejor dicho distintas maneras de hacer lo mismo)..ha empezado el último trimeste


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿como veis el cierre de ws de hoy? me da la sensacion de que los leoncios han salido pitando a ultima hora despues de empapelar .
> 
> ¡son cosas mias......¿ o alguien mas piensa lo mismo?
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea... no creo que volvamos a máximos (SP500), de hecho no creo que se suba mucho más, pero no me atrevo a fijar un límite ni en tiempo ni en precio. Las soltadas impiden que el precio se dispare demasiado, pero hay que hacerlo poco a poco para que el sentimiento generalizado incite a las compras. Eso nos deja en un lateral alcista. El DOW tiene prácticamente encima a la MM200 en semanal, creo que será un escollo importante que contendrá las subidas.

Aún así, cuidado, USA está alcista. No hay nada más que decir. Hay que interpretar lo que pasa para saber lo que pasará, pero no puedes operar en el presente pensando en el futuro.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Al cierre:
> 
> Europa:
> 
> ...



ahi en el vix esta la respuesta van a apurar al maximo esa cuña o lo que es lo mismo doble techo y caida 

edito doble techo y luego caida hacia final de octubre o principios de noviembre del sp500


----------



## tonuel (5 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cual será su target? CRI? Botas? Las criterias lo están pidiendo a gritos :XX:
> 
> ... ienso: el 15 de Octubre son vencimientos ....




es cuestión de fe...







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rra-fecha-del-default-del-estado-espanol.html


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Han llegado cambios como un soplo de aire fresco. Nuevas caras nuevas ideas (mejor dicho distintas maneras de hacer lo mismo)..ha empezado el último trimeste




Hace ya un par de horas que he echado toda la potencia de CPU a la que tengo acceso, a atacar al pattern nuevo. Veamos qué sale en unas 48 horas...


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hace ya un par de horas que he echado toda la potencia de CPU a la que tengo acceso, a atacar al pattern nuevo. Veamos qué sale en unas 48 horas...



Eres un jefazo :Aplauso:

Yo de maquinitas sólo entiendo la gameboy y el tetris. Y eso que tardé años en descubrir que las piezas pueden girar en las dos direcciones.


----------



## carvil (5 Oct 2010)

Buenas noches 


La siguiente resistencia está en la zona 1175 SPX y mi opinión es que fallará en el corto plazo.


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Oct 2010)

Buenas noches... 

Cuando el recuento no cuadra con el mercado, cambias el recuento y listos... 







Lo que parecía el final de la Onda5 de C de 2, parece que fue el final de la Onda3, así que toda esta bajada ha sido la 4, y la subida de hoy el comienzo de la 5... 

Ya veremos si hay que volver a cambiar el recuento... 8:

Saludos...

PD: Hasta el lunes no podré entrar, súbanlo todo lo posible para atizarle desde lo más alto... )


----------



## credulo (5 Oct 2010)

Esta claro que si esto va a petar (o se va a subir a los 17000 lo mismo me da) con cierta fuerza hay que engañar al gacelerío. Esto es como el arrebatamiento, llegará cuando nadie se lo espere.

A mi me sacaron fuera ganando 30, pero era un corto a 10360f así que estoy contento.

No se olviden de la protección.


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Eres un jefazo :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo de maquinitas sólo entiendo la gameboy y el tetris. Y eso que tardé años en descubrir que las piezas pueden girar en las dos direcciones.



Bue... dí tú que el tetris al menos no nos hacía perder pasta cuando la cagábamos :fiufiu:

Si es que ya lo decía el poeta, "cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor" xD


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bue... dí tú que el tetris al menos no nos hacía perder pasta cuando la cagábamos :fiufiu:
> 
> Si es que ya lo decía el poeta, "cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor" xD



25 pts la partidita ¿le parece poco? :no:

después llegó la copia de la NES 8 bits y todo fue ahorrar, con sus cartuchos de más de 100 juegos y tal 

también estaba el ordenador pero no tuve uno hasta que lo compré yo ... cosas de pobres, ya saben  y para entonces ya no jugaba al tetris


----------



## sintak (6 Oct 2010)

buenas noches.

mi sistema me dice que mañana sobre las 16:20 , alcanzaremos la cota max. 10814,6(c) , a partir de ese momento para abajo,(hasta 8nov con una fuerza bajista inusitada)

"posible" figura de vuelta dragón volador en clandlesticks.

no alcanzaremos los máximos del 21 sept. 

si sobrepasara dicho nivel 10814(c),el escenario me pasaría a alcista medio plazo.(posibilidad que no contemplo)

por si le pudiera interesar a alguien, distintos puntos de vista.
haber que nos trae la luna nueva en libra.

-a los cortos y -a los largos

buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> 25 pts la partidita ¿le parece poco? :no:
> 
> después llegó la copia de la NES 8 bits y todo fue ahorrar, con sus cartuchos de más de 100 juegos y tal
> 
> también estaba el ordenador pero no tuve uno hasta que lo compré yo ... cosas de pobres, ya saben  *y para entonces ya no jugaba al tetris*



¿no? pues hoyga, yo, cuando no tengo a los i7 echando humo corriendo simulaciones y tal, me echo unas partiditas al splinter cell: Conviction que para qué contarle :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿no? pues hoyga, yo, cuando no tengo a los i7 echando humo corriendo simulaciones y tal, me echo unas partiditas al splinter cell: Conviction que para qué contarle :fiufiu:



ustec es un "enviciado" ) que cuando no es el casino son las maquinitas ...
si dedicara ese talento y tiempo a ganar dinero :XX: en vez de "perder el tiempo"
::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

preocupado me hallo oye con los pronosticos alcistas de foreros ilustres , y ello a pesar de librarme bastante bien ayer del subidon .............

Ya me veo en resistencia zulomanica numantina con el mercado en contra ::::::

claro que podria huir cobardemente con perdidas asumibles e intentar de nuevo desde mas arriba ienso: , solo que cuando todo el mundo ve algo se suelen equivocar y veo demasiado consenso en el hilo :no:

De mi bolita de cristal, ahora reconvertida en bola de petanca no me fio nada de nada dados sus consecutivos errores dramaticos estos dos ultimos dias..........ya la he enviado al taller para revision y mientras tanto a operar a ciegas fiandome de mi zulomanica vision cuan mandril en una selva plagada de leones :´(


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El viernes pasado se produjo un acontecimiento curioso, iba a comentarlo, escribí un bonito comentario el lunes de madrugada, lo envié y me dio server error, me enfadé y no lo volví a escribir.
> 
> La confianza de las manos fuertes al cierre del SP el viernes, se movió por primera vez en... ¡45 sesiones! :8:
> 
> ...




*Benditaliquidez:* (y desde ya, cualquiera que tenga idea y criterio al respecto)

Podrías ampliar un poco más ?, me resulta confuso que las manos fuertes "bajen" su confianza -cuando son quienes mueven el mercado de fondo- y que eso suponga lo inverso en las gacelas con subas en los mercados.

Te lo aclaro más... lo que dices se entiende pero no queda en claro *las CONCLUSIONES* que se saca de esto.

Qué ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones en que las manos fuertes perdieron su confianza ?, hubo una suba y luego una baja ?... dentro de qué plazos ?

Es todo un dato el que das porque, Market Maker en críptico lenguaje (esto parece una reunión de arqueólogos tratando de decifrar una tabla rúnica  también indica un "cambio" -y pollastre lo ratifica-.

Es decir... tres indicadores muy sutiles pero poderosos (leoncio local, la niña de pollastre y tu dato) apuntan a que "algo" se mueve.

Si pensamos en una *larga, fuerte, sólida, consistente y maravillosa suba*, supongo que alguno de los tres tendría que dar una pista.

Si, por estadísticas y antecedentes, la baja de confianza de las manos fuertes indica* una bajada en ciernes*, pues puede tener sentido que están pasando al arrebato a por las últimas fantas y luego se escapan con todas las chicas.

Puedes (o alguien) ampliar un poco ?


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> De mi bolita de cristal, ahora reconvertida en bola de petanca no me fio nada de nada dados sus consecutivos *errores dramaticos estos dos ultimos dias*..........ya la he enviado al taller para revision y mientras tanto a operar a ciegas fiandome de mi zulomanica vision cuan mandril en una selva plagada de leones :´(




Zulo... lee lo que dice pollastre (y las otras dos citas que puse en el mensaje anterior)... es EVIDENTE que *hubo un cambio en las reglas del juego*. Hasta que no "pesques" el sentido, forma y dirección de ese cambio tu bola fallará.

Soy muy jovencito (en experiencia bolsística, no en edad) para interpretar qué o cómo es ese cambio... pero son muchos oráculos quienes nos han dicho lo mismo.

Toma nota.


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2010)

Ah! y por si fuera poco, tenemos el 'cambio de luna' mulderístico sumándose a las señales. Ya son cinco.

Qué cambió ?
Para dónde ?
Qué significa ?
Para dónde hay que mirar ahora ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

:


Nico dijo:


> Zulo... lee lo que dice pollastre (y las otras dos citas que puse en el mensaje anterior)... es EVIDENTE que *hubo un cambio en las reglas del juego*. Hasta que no "pesques" el sentido, forma y dirección de ese cambio tu bola fallará.
> 
> Soy muy jovencito (en experiencia bolsística, no en edad) para interpretar qué o cómo es ese cambio... pero son muchos oráculos quienes nos han dicho lo mismo.
> 
> Toma nota.



ciertamente la bolita parecia funcionar a las mil maravillas, casi pollastricamente, hasta que dejo de hacerlo, probablemente por un cambio en la forma de actuacion que no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser de momento.

De modo que fuera bolita y solo me queda mi intuicion y los consejos de foreros ilustres y experimentados 

a ver si nos dan pistas hoy prontito antes de que rectificar me cueste un riñon


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

85 dolares tocados en el crudo brent, el euro sigue su curso como bien decia Claca.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

Madre de dios como empiezan ya por la mañana subiendo 140 puntos. Buah chavales, me piro toda la mañana a hacer unos recados. A ver si no me tengo que poner luego el desfibrilador.


----------



## credulo (6 Oct 2010)

¿pequeña? resistencia en 10800, mi sistema no dice nada así que no debo entrar pero me entran ganas. Creo que eso es síntoma de ludopatía. Mejor me alejo un rato del ordenador.

Edito: si tuviera que apostar, me pondría largo, para los que hagan estadísticas gaceriles.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

infobolsa petada..."no hay datos" :8:

es a mi solo o es que se les ha ido la luz


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> infobolsa petada..."no hay datos" :8:
> 
> es a mi solo o es que se les ha ido la luz



por la zona levantina sí funciona 8:


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2010)

*Será en Octubre...*


)))))))))

:: :: :: :: :: 


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2010)

será a mediados de Noviembre :fiufiu:

me echaron las cartas este domingo en un rastro ... y es lo que salía :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *Será en Octubre...*
> 
> 
> )))))
> ...



merece usted la expulsion inmediata del foro por poner en cuestion un axioma foril de este calibre :no: , deje usted que acabe octubre, que en caso de que no sea......ya buscaremos explicaciones para justificarlo y retrasarlo a Octubre de 2011


----------



## aksarben (6 Oct 2010)

Tochovista especificó claramente Octubre, lo que no dijo es según qué calendario...


----------



## carvil (6 Oct 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-mini zona de 1162 soporte zona de 1146


Nuevos máximo en el Oro 1351$ y nuevo HOM en el Crudo WTI 83.33$ 


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (6 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> merece usted la expulsion inmediata del foro por poner en cuestion un axioma foril de este calibre :no: , deje usted que acabe octubre, que en caso de que no sea......ya buscaremos explicaciones para justificarlo y retrasarlo a Octubre de 2011



:no:

No me ha entendido usted... 


*Será en Octubre...*



concretamente este viernes 15... :


Saludos :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

Pollastrin a ver si hay suerte y cierras la tienda de ultramarinos hoy prontito y con buenas plusvis .........asi nos prestan los aparejos, estoy ciego y sordo y vivo sin vivir en mi 

eso sin contar la mandrilada que me estan metiendo ::::::


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *Benditaliquidez:* (y desde ya, cualquiera que tenga idea y criterio al respecto)
> 
> Podrías ampliar un poco más ?, me resulta confuso que las manos fuertes "bajen" su confianza -cuando son quienes mueven el mercado de fondo- y que eso suponga lo inverso en las gacelas con subas en los mercados.
> 
> ...



Buenas, voy a intentar responder

Desde que las manos fuertes mueven ficha hasta que empiezan las caidas hay un lapso de tiempo en el que las gacelas asumen el mando capitaneadas por la euforia. Las manos fuertes venden sin prisas (no son viscerales, mantienen la calma) y las gacelas compran, de ahí las subidas. Tarde o temprano el último coletazo alcista se agota y el precio se gira, ya sea por la aparición de noticias, ventas más agresivas por parte de los grandes, etc. Las gacelas, como tales, al poco se asustan y todas quieren deshacer posiciones, provocando una estampida. Entonces la cotización entra en una dinámica bajista hasta que las manos fuertes deciden acumular y, nuevamente, desde que empiezan a comprar hasta que se aprecia un cambio de tendencia, pueden pasar semanas o incluso meses. Mira este gráfico (los verdes):







Hay que tener en cuenta que, por ejemplo, el proceso de acumulación previo a la soltada del 2007 fue muy largo, de ahí que la distribución ocupara casi un año. En el caso que nos ocupa, no creo que aguanten tanto.

Es muy importante entender este proceso cíclico de ventas y compras, así es cómo funciona la bolsa y cómo funcionará siempre. Es un juego de suma cero. Los grandes ganan y los peques pierden.


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2010)

No entra la función de Thanks así que lo dejo "in person".

De todos modos tratándose de ciclos relativamente largos, ese movimiento no tendría impacto en Octubre y ahora empieza una temporada de alzas y empapelamiento. Olvidarse de los largos (salvo que fuera una maniobra distractiva).

Completa y clara la explicación. Gracias.


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2010)

Los Illuminati han cegado el foro mientras preparaban los místicos 3000 tounuelísticos... lo sabía, primero atacarían las comunicaciones! Ya están aquí!! (pwwweeEEEETTTTTT!!!! :::::: )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Los Illuminati han cegado el foro mientras preparaban los místicos 3000 tounuelísticos... lo sabía, primero atacarían las comunicaciones! Ya están aquí!! (pwwweeEEEETTTTTT!!!! :::::: )



lo dice usted en serio maese pollastre ? su niña le susurra los tresmiles miticos y misticos :ouch::baba::baba::baba::Baile:

No me tiente usted que me voy al anco a pedir un millon de euros y lo meto todo en cortos eh :no:


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

Como habran leido uds. ha Irlanda le han rebajado el rating los Moodistos. No se si afectara al casino pero ahi queda.

Un saludo amigos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como habran leido uds. ha Irlanda le han rebajado el rating los Moodistos. No se si afectara al casino pero ahi queda.
> 
> Un saludo amigos.



probablemente afecte si la bolsa sube sera tomado como una señal de fortaleza


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> No entra la función de Thanks así que lo dejo "in person".
> 
> De todos modos tratándose de ciclos relativamente largos, ese movimiento no tendría impacto en Octubre y ahora empieza una temporada de alzas y empapelamiento. Olvidarse de los largos (salvo que fuera una maniobra distractiva).
> 
> Completa y clara la explicación. Gracias.



Sólo un apunte, esto aguantará lo que quieran que aguante, no tiene por qué durar demasiado. Estas ultimas alzas son un tren que descarrilará en la próxima estación y, por lo tanto, hay que dejarlas escapar. Si es una semana, cuatro, un mes o un trimestre, es algo que no debe importarnos, el destino va a ser el mismo y la pillada monumental.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Oct 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Me alegro haber servido para introducirle en el lado oscuro de la bolsa jeje, sin embargo estimada gacelilla, me he quedado con una duda... desde cuando un banco informa??? ienso:



Desde cuando un bancario sabe...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Oct 2010)

Ojito con GAM. Mirad en que situación se encuentra.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2010)

uy

¿eso ha sido guano?

(Carpatos)

ADP	


Mucho peor de lo esperado. Se esperaba subida de 24.000 y queda en bajada de 39.000


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Oct 2010)

Imageshack - img12863670993980gif.png

Aqui supongo que os funcionará el enlace.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2010)

FMI 


Rebaja crecimiento del PIB en EEUU a 2,6 % desde el 3,3 % para el 2011. 

Rebaja para el 2011 de 2,9 a 2,3 %. 

Además dice que el paro se mantendrá alto y que la recuperación será débil con muchos riesgos por el flojo mercado de vivienda y por la gran deuda del gobierno.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Desde cuando un bancario sabe...



No se hace usted la pregunta correcta, puede que algun bancario sepa, lo que ninguno haria seria decirle la verdad a un cliente :: , luego la pregunta correcta seria ¿ te vas a fiar de un bancario ?


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

Ala otro bandazo mas para la cuenta. Que asco.


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

Juas esto no lo mueven ni con una bulldozer 

Todo sea por ::::.

Edito: pues nada seguimos pepones...


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

Al rico caramelo!!!!! que tal lo veis??

VIX sube un 1%.


----------



## sintak (6 Oct 2010)

sintak dijo:


> buenas noches.
> 
> mi sistema me dice que mañana sobre las 16:20 , alcanzaremos la cota max. 10814,6(c) , a partir de ese momento para abajo,(hasta 8nov con una fuerza bajista inusitada)
> 
> ...



según mi sistema, a las 16:19 empezaríamos una nueva fase, en mi opinión bajista.

haber si nos deja un patrón claro de vuelta (en diario) .

saludos y que nervios.


----------



## sintak (6 Oct 2010)

dejo gráfica.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que al Ibex no le van los bandazos de los demás índices a mediodía, pero veo guano hacia el final de la sesión, aunque la apariencia es de aguante.


----------



## MarketMaker (6 Oct 2010)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


>



Un diccionario leoncio-gacela gacela-leoncio, por favor.

¿El osito no es osito?, ¿el toro te vacila?

¿Se asoma el oso?, ¿el toro se duerme?

Es que...., JODER.

¿No será otra vez lo mismo, enseñan un poco al oso para empitonar al personal?


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


>



Hombre, ya asomastes la coronilla.... 

ya que andas por aquí, te comentaré que hace poco que he echado un vistazo a mi "render farm" a ver qué tal iba la cosa con este cambio de patterns.... si te contara o contase la de cosillas interesantes que han salido a la palestra en sólo 24 horas de CPU.... tus jefes y sus colegas son unos cachondos, díselo de mi parte.


----------



## MarketMaker (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Un diccionario leoncio-gacela gacela-leoncio, por favor.
> 
> ¿El osito no es osito?, ¿el toro te vacila?
> 
> ...



El oso convertido en Koala...que se mueve muy despacito y parece tímido a la hora de aparecer.
¿El toro se relame?

Nosotros estamos en "stand by", hemos realizado otra parte y dejamos navegar.
Los 10.786 han funcionado muy bien, ahora se debería producir una serie de movimientos en ambos sentidos, barriendo posiciones.

Solo me queda observar y ver que hacen, contra los gordos-gordos nada se puede hacer.

Los patrones cambian de forma periódica (incluso para sacudirse sistemas aficionados, se recurre a una secuencia aleatoria dentro de un canal)
8:


----------



## pyn (6 Oct 2010)

La ultima frase me suena a "El padrino".


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El oso convertido en Koala...que se mueve muy despacito y parece tímido a la hora de aparecer.
> ¿El toro se relame?
> 
> Nosotros estamos en "stand by", hemos realizado otra parte y dejamos navegar.
> ...



¿Podrías definir que es exactamente un patrón?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2010)

El tecnológico usano se está dejando casi un 1%


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Podrías definir que es exactamente un patrón?









No te lo va a decir, no se atreve... 

No, no, mejor aún..., no le dejan...


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No te lo va a decir, no se atreve...
> 
> No, no, mejor aún..., no le dejan...









:rolleye:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> :rolleye:



Canastos, qué bien traído.


----------



## credulo (6 Oct 2010)

Yo creo que se refiere a lo que parece, que a veces introducen compras y ventas completamente aleatorias sin basarse en nada simplemente para despistar sistemas "enemigos".

Que cachondos, me imagino haciendo eso :tocho:


----------



## credulo (6 Oct 2010)

Yo creo que se refier-


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Yo creo que se refiere a lo que parece, que a veces introducen compras y ventas completamente aleatorias sin basarse en nada simplemente para despistar sistemas "enemigos".
> 
> Que cachondos, me imagino haciendo eso :tocho:



No, ha dicho que se mete basura aleatoria para despistar a sistemas automáticos, pero creo que con eso no se refería a lo que ha venido a definir como patrón (que, por cierto, aun no ha definido  )


----------



## MarketMaker (6 Oct 2010)

Como os complicáis la vida, un patrón, es solo eso, una secuencia lógica (por eso mismo se puede detectar la secuencia y de ahí que se cambie ese patrón de actuación)..
Y para despistar al personal, pues se mete una serie aleatoria.

Ejemplo de Patrón: 

2-4-6-8-6-4-2-....a que sabéis cuales son los siguientes números. Pues lo mismo pero en complicado.
Esto ha sido de nivel de primaria.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Oct 2010)

Interesante articulo que quiero compartir con este hilo del que tanto aprendo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/180919-fraude-financiero-y-el-casino-global-de-derivados-ni-un-banquero-regulador-procesado.html

Seguro que ya sabiais de que va la historia en detalle, pero siempre hay algun despistado de ultima hora.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2010)

Vamos a hablar de patrones, voy a poner dibujos, al que le suene el dibujo que lo diga:


----------



## MarketMaker (6 Oct 2010)

Vamos a poner un poco de maquillaje...hasta otro día.


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2010)

El euro ya por 1.391 :fiufiu:

Benditaliquidez, yo ahí sólo veo el pelo de Bart Simpson...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2010)

Creo que en la subasta del Ibex hay ventas tonuelianas.


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vamos a hablar de patrones, voy a poner dibujos, al que le suene el dibujo que lo diga:



final 2009, principio 2010 en el Ibex

también le llamo "los pelos de Bart Simpson" 
cuando veo a Bartito ... se anima el asunto

¿he ganado el gallifante? :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El euro ya por 1.391 :fiufiu:
> 
> Benditaliquidez, yo ahí sólo veo el pelo de Bart Simpson...



No se si llamarlo así o "las banderillas" en todo el lomo de la gacela.

Según creo entender, el primer arreón de volumen son compras a lo bestia para poner a la gente eufórica y hacerles creer que se pierden el tren.

En la parte plana se vende tanto como las gacelas estén dispuestas a comprar, cuidando siempre de no deteriorar el precio, de ahí que el volumen baje cuando las gacelas se asfixian un poco, si no pueden seguir comprando, se deja de vender para que no baje el precio, por eso baja el volumen.

En cuanto las gacelas ya no pueden más, se hacen movimientos a la baja con recuperación rápida (agitan el capote), así hasta que se agota el filón.

Y después llega la venta a lo bestia, "ahí te quedas", la mayoría de gacelas aguantan, cuando las primeras empiezan a vender, las manos fuertes dejan de vender, por eso baja el volumen, mantienen el precio, vamos, lo mismo que antes pero al revés...


----------



## sintak (6 Oct 2010)

lo normal es que se fuera a buscar doble techo, en cambio ha desarrollado cuña bajista.

"cuando tiempo y precio coinciden el cambio es inevitable".

esperaremos por lo tanto la confirmación de mañana .

s2.


----------



## pyn (6 Oct 2010)

Esta última subida no creo que haya animado a muchas gacelas aún... creo que se tienen que dilatar las subidas en el tiempo para animarnos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No se si llamarlo así o "las banderillas" en todo el lomo de la gacela.
> 
> Según creo entender, el primer arreón de volumen son compras a lo bestia para poner a la gente eufórica y hacerles creer que se pierden el tren.
> 
> ...



a estas alturas ya no hace falta romperse la cabeza ,claramente estan haciendo la figura del murcielago y el nasdaq 100 esta haciendo de indicador adelantado donde mejor se ve es en el nasdaq 100 y en el sp , si te fijas en el sp cuando toco el 1000 es seria el eje a partir de ahi mira hacia atras y hacia delante y luego fijate en el nasdaq 100 se va por el doble techo ahi ya estan vendiendo to luego al final lo recuperan y asi hasta que llegue a los 2070 y ahi se girara lentamente pero a partir de ahi todas son bajadas un saludo


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No se si llamarlo así o "las banderillas" en todo el lomo de la gacela.
> 
> Según creo entender, el primer arreón de volumen son compras a lo bestia para poner a la gente eufórica y hacerles creer que se pierden el tren.
> 
> ...



Veo entonces que seguimos viendo las cosas de un modo muy parecido. Más allá del mundo de las maquinitas el universo bolsístico sigue girando entorno a la lógica entrópica del suma 0. Esta es la verdadera ley que reina el universo, de la cual deriva la célebre frase del genio: "el dinero no se crea ni se destruye, sólo se transforma de una cuenta a otra. Si quieres seguir jugando, echa, pues, otra monedita".


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido otro día más donde los leoncios se han ido de vacaciones salvo en momentos puntuales, no han operado ni a las 12 ni a las 15 ni a las 17, a las 14 solo han hecho una triste operación y a las 11, 13 y 16 solo dos. Es decir, se han pasado la práctica totalidad del día sin hacer nada.

Hoy se han pasado buena parte del día vendiendo, han alcanzado el saldo máximo del día a las 9:30 aproximadamente y a partir de ahí se han puesto a vender con algunos empujes aislados al alza y poco volumen en las operaciones, en general, aunque han metido volumen en alguna en particular, por ejemplo, a las 14:15 aproximadamente le han metido un viaje a la baja de más de 400 contratos, en ese momento el saldo ha girado a negativo definitivamente.

Lo que no está claro es que han hecho hoy en subasta, en primer lugar he tenido que filtrar para ver algo y lo que he visto no es concluyente, compras y ventas, con ligera ventaja a las ventas.

Me parece que hoy hemos tenido un típico día de distribución sin-que-se-note-mucho, con mucha manipulación del precio para que no se cayera en exceso, pero no parecen tener muy claro como abrirá mañana el mercado o han tomado posiciones antes y han dejado la subasta al gacelerío.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que no está claro es que han hecho hoy en subasta, en primer lugar he tenido que filtrar para ver algo y lo que he visto no es concluyente, compras y ventas, con ligera ventaja a las ventas.



No fastidies, yo pensé que había ventas claras, así he visto yo la subasta:







También es verdad que son tics de 15 segundos, lo que pasa en medio me lo pierdo.

No digo nada, pero 300 contratos en el último minuto no me parece un movimiento de gacelas.


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojito con GAM. Mirad en que situación se encuentra.



La imagen no se ve :| 

Gamesa está muy bajista, sin indicios de giro todavía, pero cero. La caida se ha desacelerado, pero eso no es suficiente como para entrar en este valor. Habría que esperar a algún tipo de señal alcista, que, como ya he dicho, no se ha dado. En cambio, la secuencia de máximos y mínimos decrecientes es evidente. A corto, en todo caso, lateral.

¿Estás dentro?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Oct 2010)

joder vaya discusiones tecnicas mas interesantes, lastima que no pueda aportar nada interesante debido a mi ignorancia :o

No obstante, a mi me da la impresion de que Claca esta bastante acertado en que estan distribuyendo desde hace un tiempo y que estan empapelando gacelas a ritmos vertiginosos.

Eso me hace pensar que en cualquier momento metan una "correcion" fuerte un dia para hacer ver "lo barato" que pueden comprar , por eso le han pegado el estiron ayer y hoy amagaron con subir a los cielos empapelando gacelas a tope muy cerca de los 10800.

Eso coincide con lo que dice Mulder de que los leoncios "parecen estar en la playa" , venden poco a poco para que no haya desplome e incluso leves subidas.

Por mi bien espero que cuanto antes dejen de subirlo, aunque tengo plusvis acumuladas de los dias anteriores no me gustaria ver como se evaporan y tener que reducir el numero de minis para pillar el guanazo.

En fin suerte a todos, en este momento creo que nos hara falta


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> joder vaya discusiones tecnicas mas interesantes, lastima que no pueda aportar nada interesante debido a mi ignorancia :o
> 
> No obstante, a mi me da la impresion de que Claca esta bastante acertado en que estan distribuyendo desde hace un tiempo y que estan empapelando gacelas a ritmos vertiginosos.
> 
> ...



mira el nasdaq 100 se va a por el doble techo , eso mismo estan haciendo el sp500 y el dow , fijate lo tranquila que es la situacion del sp y lo movido del nasdaq esto es porque en el nasdaq ya estan empapelando .

yo no estaria corto es mas estoy largo apalancao al maximo al ibex se lo llevan como minimo al 11500 un saludo


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vamos a hablar de patrones, voy a poner dibujos, al que le suene el dibujo que lo diga:




Chico, pues sí que véis montones de cosas en ese dibujo. ¿Soy yo el único que ahí ve una bombilla de las antiguas de 60W y su filamento incandescente?

Ah, que no era una prueba de percepción visual... perdón ::


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Chico, pues sí que véis montones de cosas en ese dibujo. ¿Soy yo el único que ahí ve una bombilla de las antiguas de 60W y su filamento incandescente?
> 
> Ah, que no era una prueba de percepción visual... perdón ::



¿algún psicólogo en el hilo para que nos ayude a trazar un perfil de los foreros mirando las 'manchas'?


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No fastidies, yo pensé que había ventas claras, así he visto yo la subasta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero la cosa ha estado algo reñida en subasta a mi lo del final me sale casi compensado entre compras y ventas, no me han salido esos 300 contratos en subasta, puede que haya sido algún fallo de mi sistema o del broker o...a saber.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿algún psicólogo en el hilo para que nos ayude a trazar un perfil de los foreros mirando las 'manchas'?



Es un 'bombillo'

¿recuerdas Mulder? ::


----------



## until (6 Oct 2010)

Buenas!
En la subasta en el ultimo minuto ha habido movimiento de unos 319 contratos del gordo (ventas), y queda compensado con los movimientos de los cuatro minutos anteriores de compras de unos 283 contratos asi que tanto benditaliquidez como mulder teneis razón.
Un saludo!


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2010)

Como mañana haya guanizado va a cumplirse el fondo bajista de octubre


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

La mano de dios hace su aparicion... (musica celestial de fondo).


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

Por cierto, interesantisimas declaraciones de zapatero en Telainco.


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2010)

y qué dice




??

edito: he ido a la web de la cadena y lo he leído

Sr Zulo, espero que estas declaraciones le vayan bien para lo suyo ... Rosonero creo que también estás en las mismas, mañana puede ser un buen día


----------



## rafaxl (6 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> y qué dice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-mismo-en-telecinco-esto-es-lo-que-hay.html


ICG dijo:


> Burbujarras todos,
> 
> En la entrevista que le está haciendo ahora mismo el Piqueras...
> 
> ...


----------



## gamba (6 Oct 2010)

Después de que MarketMaker hablara de patrones esta tarde he recordado este artículo, que no recuerdo haber visto citado por aquí:

Market Data Firm Spots the Tracks of Bizarre Robot Traders - Alexis Madrigal - Technology - The Atlantic

Por cierto, ¿nadie ha pensado sobornar a calopez con algunas plusvis sobrantes para que os pase la IP de los leoncios que se dejan caer por aquí?  Saludos desde la barrera...


----------



## Interesado (7 Oct 2010)

Os dejo unos días y cuando vuelvo me encuentro esto hecho unos zorros! ainsss...

Ahora no puedo seguir mucho el mercado, pero el MACD diario está a punto de cruzar al alza lo que podría ser síntoma de peponismo crónico...

Estamos muy cerca de resistencia y creo que nos van a dar una rotura en falso saltastops/atrapagacelas. Tened en cuenta que este mes tenemos un ratio put/call muy alto, por lo que interesa subir y más teniendo en cuenta que la semana que viene es semana de vencimientos.

Lo "normal" sería tener un lateral-alcista-desesperacortos hasta el vencimiento, cosa que, por otra parte, no sería ninguna novedad.


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2010)

Volvemos a despertarnos pepones? Buenos días!.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Volvemos a despertarnos pepones? Buenos días!.



Sobre todo los futuros del petroleo, yo no se que pasa pero me estoy empezando a acojonar con el precio. Esta llegando a maximos anuales.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

El ibex se esta despeponizando...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2010)

Algunos indices han pegado unas velas rojas de aupa


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

Ojete calor, hamijos co-foreteros...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor, hamijos co-foreteros...


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

::::::::

Subidita wapa, bandazos por doquier. Atencion al euro.

Cuanto verdeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2010)

Mientras el esepe no pierda los 1153 esto no baja ni a tiros, seguimos pepones por el momento. Los 10500 no se perderán tan fácilmente.


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2010)

Mientras el esepe no pierda los 1153 esto no baja ni a tiros. Los 10500 del ibex no se perderán así como así.


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor, hamijos co-foreteros...



Hamijos, Le Pollastre posteó a las 9:27 la advertencia anterior, para avisaros del turning point inminente en el pivot point 10,620. Lamento no poder ser más explícito con las advertencias en público, pero los leoncios ejercen vigilancia _leonina _ (ja-ja, brillante) sobre ésta, nuestra comunidad.

Por cierto, MarketMaker, esta vez he tardado algo menos en cogeros las vueltas... unas 30 horas de cálculo frente a las casi 72 del mes pasado 

Así que me ha quedado tiempo de sacarte una foto y todo:







::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2010)

Hoy hay reunión del BCE. Mira que como den la sorpresa y suban los tipos


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

Estais viendo a que velocidad esta subiendo el oro??? es increible. Ya se apunta hoy 16 dolares de subida :8::8:. En fin este mes se presenta un tanto especial.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Oct 2010)

Ha empezado la mañana movida, gracias por la foto la usaré para mi Carnet de Conducir.

Sigamos con la labor de desplume del personal.

Por cierto: No creo que nadie sea tan torpe de usar la Red donde están los sistemas para escribir en chats.

En 10742 hay un cambio de canal ¿Le aparece dicha cifra en su sistema?...si es así, está ajustando bien.


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Por cierto: No creo que nadie sea tan torpe de usar la Red donde están los sistemas para escribir en chats.



Claro que no hombre, para eso están las "isolated networks"... te levantas de la zona de las workstations, te sientas en tu ordenador de "perreo", y escribes en el foro.

Aunque reconozco que es tentador usar las estaciones de trabajo multi-GPU para echar una partidita al Bad Company 2 a 2560x1600 con todo el detalle gráfico al máximo  pero no, mejor cada cosa en su sitio.


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En 10742 hay un cambio de canal ¿Le aparece dicha cifra en su sistema?...si es así, está ajustando bien.



Hum... todo bien no iba a salir. Yo tengo el 10,721c.

estaba satisfecho con ese nivel porque está a 7 puntos del máximo del contado (hasta el momento), pero si dices que el bueno es 10,742, el error se me ha ido ya a 21 pips entonces.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Oct 2010)

¿Pasamos o no al canal superior? Tic Tac Tic Tac.....


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

Paradas relevantes siguientes en 10,815 y 10,852

El canal se me acaba a mí en el 10,852, es techo absoluto para hoy.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Paradas relevantes siguientes en 10,815 y 10,852
> 
> El canal se me acaba a mí en el 10,852, es techo absoluto para hoy.



No se parece ni por asomo a lo que tengo aquí....:no:

I´m sorry

Sigamos, ya del tirón hasta las 14.30...

Hasta luego:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Paradas relevantes siguientes en 10,815 y 10,852
> 
> El canal se me acaba a mí en el 10,852, es techo absoluto para hoy.





MarketMaker dijo:


> No se parece ni por asomo a lo que tengo aquí....:no:
> 
> I´m sorry
> 
> ...



interesante duelo de titanes 

Joder ayer pille frio y fiebre, me he despertado a las 12 am tras una noche fatal, tengo un dolor de cabeza de panico y por encima aqui hay un señor bastante oscuro, muy alto y fortachon que insiste en que me baje los pantalones para explicarme por que no debi estar corto estos ultimos dias ::


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> interesante duelo de titanes



Qué coño, ojalá.

Para que haya duelo interesante las dos partes tienen que mojarse y dar números, y el MM se moja menos que un aliño de huevas de choco


----------



## tarrito (7 Oct 2010)

no me sean malos chicos, MM dice lo que puede ... incluso más de lo que debería

Pollastre, pásele al Sr. Zulo algunos magic numbers, que me gusta leerlo cuando le saca unos buenos pipos al Ibex  ... me anima la jornada y tal


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> edito: he ido a la web de la cadena y lo he leído
> 
> *Sr Zulo, espero que estas declaraciones le vayan bien para lo suyo* ... Rosonero creo que también estás en las mismas, mañana puede ser un buen día



Son totalmente irrelevantes, las gilipolleces de Zapatero no tienen ninguna consecuencia cuando las dice en España, ya estan mas que descontadas, solo cuando las dice fuera de España tienen como consecuencia el resultado opuesto al pretendido :no:

Y gracias al Pnv nos queda mas de un año aguantando esto :vomito::vomito::vomito: espero que los votantes del pnv valoren peor que sus lideres sostengan a este payaso en volandas que la pasta que han trincado a cambio de sujetarlo 


¿alguien ve alguna posibilidad de que esto acabe en rojo hoy ? no verdad, pues me voy a dormir un rato que me estalla la cabeza xd


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Y gracias al Pnv nos queda mas de un año aguantando esto :vomito::vomito::vomito:




Hum... muy cierto.


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me sean malos chicos, MM dice lo que puede ... incluso más de lo que debería
> 
> Pollastre, pásele al Sr. Zulo algunos magic numbers, que me gusta leerlo cuando le saca unos buenos pipos al Ibex  ... me anima la jornada y tal



Ya los tiene desde bien temprano, hamijo Monlovi... hoy he cerrado en torno a las 10am, y los números están "in the wild" para el que quiera arriesgarse con ellos.

Es sólo que Zulóptero parece hoy ser víctima de algún tipo de "mal de alturas", y se nos ha puesto malo el pobre... en ese estado, parece que hoy no disfrutaremos de sus habituales zuleuforias al obtener operaciones victoriosas.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

Venga chavales que viene el dato.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

En la última semana 445.000 vs 455.000 esperado. Positivo

Peticiones continuas 4,462 mlns vs 4,45 millones esperado.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2010)

vamonos -_- el que no este largo por lo menos que no vaya corto , que esto se va a por el doble techo .


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

10,815 tocado y a la espera.


----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2010)

Datos buenos y leones alentando a las gacelas, vamos que perdemos el tren...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Datos buenos y leones alentando a las gacelas, vamos que perdemos el tren...



y mas que tienen que alentar , pero esta subida es aprovechable


----------



## Nico (7 Oct 2010)

Me han deformado tanto en este maldito foro que ya ni disfruto, ni puedo, ir largo !

Malditos !!


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

Esta claro lo que quieren de cara a las elecciones usanas. La QE 2.0 cada vez mas cerca (yo pienso que ya esta en marcha).


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

8 minutos clavado en el 10,815c. Nivel ya gastado y echado a la saca; ahora veamos si tienen ganas de llegar al techo en el 10,852, techo local para hoy.


----------



## gecko (7 Oct 2010)

buenas, alguien sabe que coño acaba de pasar con gamesa??? De un 2% arriba a -3,40 en medio minuto...

Edito: http://www.bolsamania.com/noticias-actualidad/noticias/El-mercado-recibe-el-Plan-Estrategico-de-Gamesa-con-caidas-de-casi-el-5--0420101007153429.html


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

gecko dijo:


> buenas, alguien sabe que coño acaba de pasar con gamesa??? De un 2% arriba a -3,40 en medio minuto...



Ha debido estar suspendida su cotizacion a las 14:00 no??


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

Y este guano a que fin??


----------



## gecko (7 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Y este guano a que fin??



A fin de que alguien se forre, como siempre


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

gecko dijo:


> A fin de que alguien se forre, como siempre



Vaya crujidas que estan metiendo jejeje.::


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)




----------



## pyn (7 Oct 2010)

Alguien se ha chivado a los jefes...


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Alguien se ha chivado a los jefes...



Cuente cuente 8:8:. Ahora mismo ponemos orden.


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Alguien se ha chivado a los jefes...




De todas formas dudo mucho que hubiera demasiados largos abiertos en 10K8... no creo que haya tanto suicida suelto entre la población ::


----------



## tarrito (7 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas dudo mucho que hubiera demasiados largos abiertos en 10K8... no creo que haya tanto suicida suelto entre la población ::



¿cómo éste!? el tío lo intenta ... pero al final le sale mal :8:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVXHOldtEuY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rafaxl (7 Oct 2010)

Ale otro arreon mas y van...

En fin esto se ve bien desde fuera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿cómo éste!? el tío lo intenta ... pero al final le sale mal :8:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVXHOldtEuY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Oct 2010)

Jooooder... pero que han hecho con GAM?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Oct 2010)

Gam la están hundiendo, luego la dormirán y dejarán pasar un tiempo hasta que hagan un cambio normativo que la haga remontar.

Para entonces los de siempre ya habrán acumulado.

Yo tengo controlado a un pez gordo que le sacó mucha pasta a Gam, si veo que mueve sus inversiones actuales ya lo comentaré.


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Jooooder... pero que han hecho con GAM?



¿Leiste mi respuesta ayer? ¿Estás dentro?


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Gam la están hundiendo, luego la dormirán y dejarán pasar un tiempo hasta que hagan un cambio normativo que la haga remontar.
> 
> Para entonces los de siempre ya habrán acumulado.
> 
> Yo tengo controlado a un pez gordo que le sacó mucha pasta a Gam, si veo que mueve sus inversiones actuales ya lo comentaré.



Perfectamente explicado. Yo sólo añadiría que todavía hay gente que encuentra el precio atractivo y suelta aquello de "ha caido mucho, qué barata está". Mal asunto.


----------



## aksarben (7 Oct 2010)

> 11:38 (BMS) .- Hoy podría ser el gran día de Gamesa
> 14:32 (BMS) .- Gamesa suspendida de cotización minutos antes de la presentación de su Plan Estratégico .
> 15:33 (BMS) .- El mercado recibe el Plan Estratégico de Gamesa con caídas de casi el 5%



De mayor quiero ser analisto/periolisto.


----------



## gecko (7 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Gam la están hundiendo, luego la dormirán y dejarán pasar un tiempo hasta que hagan un cambio normativo que la haga remontar.
> 
> Para entonces los de siempre ya habrán acumulado.
> 
> Yo tengo controlado a un pez gordo que le sacó mucha pasta a Gam, si veo que mueve sus inversiones actuales ya lo comentaré.



No lo veo... cambio normativo? Si en GAM tienen claro que aquí no hay nada que hacer y el negocio está fuera... pero espera, que esto es ESPAÑA y el IBEX, y eso da igual


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Oct 2010)

gecko dijo:


> No lo veo... cambio normativo? Si en GAM tienen claro que aquí no hay nada que hacer y el negocio está fuera... pero espera, que esto es ESPAÑA y el IBEX, y eso da igual



Cambio normativo..., o nada y ahí se pudra.

Lo planteo como posibilidad de que remonte, pero si no se hace los peces gordos a otra cosa, mariposa. Y ya está.

Ya te digo que yo no me rompo la cabeza, controlo al que tiene la pasta y cuando se mueva ya miraré los indicadores de Gam para decidir.

Pueden tardar un mes, un año, tres años o no suceder nunca.

Lo que está claro es que la subida y posterior bajada ha sido motivada por la normativa de subvenciones y la moda.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Leiste mi respuesta ayer? ¿Estás dentro?



Buenas claca!. Pues si, estoy dentro a 5.4, pero no leí tu propuesta.

Yo a ese precio la veo atractiva por bastantes motivos:

Pasta por acción: 1.82
Deuda a largo a activo: 10%.
Interest coverage: 3
P/S: .5
Margen neto medio 5 años: 5%.
P/E indirecto calculando ventas actuales con margen neto medio: 10

ROE: 4,45% ahora y 13,5% de media.

En resumen: Una compañía que depende de lo que haga, porque tener tener, tampoco tiene mucho.

Dicho de otro modo, si una compañía tiene mucha deuda, está obligada a seguir tirando para pagarla o quiebra. Gamesa no se encuentra en esa situación.

En su contra... pues el sector, que donde hay muchas regulaciones, generalmente, malo. 

Pero a estos múltiplos de precio, esto es, P/FCF de 8, P/E de 1.8x, P/C de 3, y P/S de .5, teniendo un margen neto medio de 5 años de 5%, es MUY atractiva, mucho eh.

Hoy también he comprado EON.

No vi ningun informe tuyo, pero si me lo haces llegar mediante link, genial. Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Llevamos un par de días muy sospechosos donde el precio sube por encima del día anterior pero hacia el final de la sesión el saldo de los leoncios pasa a negativo y sin embargo se ve como aguantan al Ibex.

Algo raro está pasando entre bastidores que no coincide con lo que se ve en el gráfico.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Leiste mi respuesta ayer? ¿Estás dentro?



Perdona, pensaba que hablabas sobre otra cosa ( sobre Gam), ayer no leí tu respuesta... a ver si la encuentro.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2010)

Los gamusinos llevan un total de 50% de perdidas en lo que va de año


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Perdona, pensaba que hablabas sobre otra cosa ( sobre Gam), ayer no leí tu respuesta... a ver si la encuentro.



Hablaba de GAM. Sólo te dije que estaba muy bajista, con muy mala pinta, sin indicios de giro. El típico valor que hay que evitar.

La bolsa está descontando todas las medidas que vamos a ver anunciadas estas próximas semanas. Luego, cuando sea, batacazo. La sensación que produce contemplar como las compañías que estábamos siguiendo suben sin parar la tienen ahora todos los peques en el mercado yanki, sentimiento pepónico en máximos históricos, cuando en realidad ni tan sólo estamos en máximos anuales. Yo lo veo muy feo.


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han empezado el día vendiendo con cierta fuerza, pero al poco de empezar la sesión se han puesto a comprar con algunas ventas intercaladas, hacia las 15:50 han hecho la operación destacada del día con la venta de unos 470 contratos, a partir de ese momento han vendido hasta el final y con fuerza, aunque con alguna compra intercalada.

En subasta han comprado y bastante.

Hoy hemos tenido algo más de actividad de lo habitual y bien distribuida a lo largo del día, excepto a las 11 y a las 17 no hemos tenido 'piloto automático'.

Parece que esperan gap alcista para mañana pero están vendiendo con cierta fuerza y eso no se está notando en el precio, llevan un par de días muy sospechosos donde acaban la sesión con el precio más alto pero con saldo diario negativo y sin embargo se ve como van aguantando el precio como pueden, sobretodo antes del cierre, me sigue pareciendo que están haciendo una distribución procurando que no se note mucho.

edito: añado la palabra 'futuro' al principio a petición de cierto forero anónimo


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2010)

Exportando lo que mejor sabemos hacer en este puto pais

Telefónica anunciará mañana el recorte de más de 1.000 empleos en Alemania - 2507516 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Oct 2010)

los leoncios lo estan haciendo de tal manera que casi hay que darles las gracias por encularme con vaselina, ya van dos dias en que me enseñan un megacipote enorme ( subidas de mas del 1 % ) y al final solo me meten la puntita y bien vaselinada ( subidas muy moderadas)  .

Sigo estando al 100 % de acuerdo con Claca en que estan esperando descaradamente para tirarlo, mi duda solo es si lo haran antes del vencimiento o justo despues.

Como todo el mundo espera que lo hagan despues del vencimiento lo mas probable es que lo hagan antes ::

en fin para llevar 3 dias de subidas el enculamiento no es demasiado doloroso gracias a que un tal pollastre hizo que me librara de buena parte de la subida gorda del primer dia.

Vamos, que estoy jodido pero contento 

CERDITOPROPULSADO De Gamesa me huele a que va a pasar lo mismo que con Solaria, quedara abajo, muyyyyyyyyy abajo y ahi se quedara hasta que un dia se cuando todo el mundo la haya olvidado la utilicen para forrarse de nuevo al calor de sabe Dios que noticias.

en cualquier caso siempre fiel a los mantras del foro :

SERA EN OCTUBRE
LA BOLSA SIEMPRE BAJA


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Oct 2010)

Leo este hilo desde que estoy aquí, y la verdad se ve mucho nivel, y gente muy preparada e informada de la que se puede aprender mucho. Desde mi ignorancia he llegado a la conclusión que eso no es mas que una cueva de ladrones.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> los leoncios lo estan haciendo de tal manera que casi hay que darles las gracias por encularme con vaselina, ya van dos dias en que me enseñan un megacipote enorme ( subidas de mas del 1 % ) y al final solo me meten la puntita y bien vaselinada ( subidas muy moderadas)  .
> 
> Sigo estando al 100 % de acuerdo con Claca en que estan esperando descaradamente para tirarlo, mi duda solo es si lo haran antes del vencimiento o justo despues.
> 
> ...



¿Te gusto, eh pirata?. Mañana repetimos...::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Oct 2010)

Cuidadito eh pepitoria que ese negro es muy rondon y hoy me visita a mi y mañana ...............

si vas largo cuidadin que igual la pruebas enterita y sin vaselina, vamos que lo mio te pareceria un escarceo de lo mas inocente 

yo creo que el negraca esta visitando a los miembros del foro para comprobar in situ el perimetro anal de su futura victima........parece ser que el mio le parece inapropiado ¿ le parecera el tuyo mas comodo ? ............ no te preocupes eh, que solo duele al principio, luego casi ni se nota ::



Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Te gusto, eh pirata?. Mañana repetimos...::


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Oct 2010)

Que interesante se va a poner el cierre USA, atentos a los movimientos de lo que queda de sesión....

El cierre de hoy en IBEX (c) justo en su punto. En la frontera..


----------



## tarrito (7 Oct 2010)

Claca! ¿cómo va esa cuña en el VIX?


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2010)

La subida del SP no cuadra por ningún sitio.

La próxima señal a la baja le voy a meter la operación más grande del año.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Oct 2010)

La verdad es que la tendencia del SP a cerrar casi siempre en el mismo sitio que estaba al cierre europeo llama la atención.

No lo he calculado pero me da la impresión que es más peligroso operar durante la sesión que quedarse abierto para el día siguiente.

A lo mejor Mulder tiene las estadísticas de eso.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2010)

Vigilen MACD, RSI, Estocástico y MM20 en diario.

Las últimas jornadas son un cachondeo. Apertura por las nubes y el resto del día soltando lastre. Desde mínimos del día, lo suben poco a poco para que en el cierre no se note demasiado.

Blanco y en botella, leche


----------



## sintak (7 Oct 2010)

si le sumamos -

-los velones descolgados, en los la mayoría de indices 
-la vela del euro(por finalizar), la cuña en mínimos del VIX que hoy nos abría ,con una preciosa envolvente alcista.
-divergencias bajistas de todos los indicadores.traídas desde principios de agosto.
- que ayer hablo zapatero y hoy no ha caído el indice.

pues ya me dirán.... si no están lavando por arriba.....

-me lo paso muy bien con todos ustedes.

saludos.


----------



## rosonero (7 Oct 2010)

Saludos a la forería en estas horas un tanto intempestivas, pero esta semana el trabajo manda.

Esta mañana, aprovechando la caidita del ibex, he puesto fin a mi relación con mi antiguo corto de los 10450f. En 10600f me he salido perdiendo las plusvis de la semana anterior  y ahora a verlas venir y esperar nuevas señales.

Pd. San Zulomano me perdone


----------



## credulo (8 Oct 2010)

Si, blanco y en botella. La cosa está que arde.

Ahora solo falta saber el cuando.

Por mi parte hoy me han dado bastante pol culo.


----------



## Claca (8 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Claca! ¿cómo va esa cuña en el VIX?



Buenas,







Así estamos. Cierra con una ligera subida del 0.33%.

Por cierto, aprovecho y cuelgo los resultados de la encuesta semanal en el IBEX:

Alcista 41.0% (34.5%)
Neutral 12.7% (19.3%)
Bajista 46.3% (46.2%)

Bienvenidos a la portada

Los neutrales pasan a alcistas, pero los bajistas no cambian el voto. El guano tiene un poder de seducción asombroso, pero por el momento cumple tan poco como cualquier político.

El eurodólar sigue su subida imparable, se ha apoyado en lo que fue resitencia, y continua hacia los 1.404.


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

Buenos días hamijos inversores,

regocíjense, las proyecciones más tempraneras nos dicen que hoy tenemos un buen rango de trading para acabar la semana en verde pistachón: entre 200 y 250 pips a su disposición para la sesión de hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días hamijos inversores,
> 
> regocíjense, las proyecciones más tempraneras nos dicen que hoy tenemos un buen rango de trading para acabar la semana en verde pistachón: entre 200 y 250 pips a su disposición para la sesión de hoy.



Ahora habría que saber en que sentido...glub


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora habría que saber en que sentido...glub



Muy buena esa, pepitoria ::

edit: apertura marca 10,701


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Vamos Fran, dales caña a esos zombies bajistas... 

I love marmota's day.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Saludos a la forería en estas horas un tanto intempestivas, pero esta semana el trabajo manda.
> 
> Esta mañana, aprovechando la caidita del ibex, he puesto fin a mi relación con mi antiguo corto de los 10450f. En 10600f me he salido perdiendo las plusvis de la semana anterior  y ahora a verlas venir y esperar nuevas señales.
> 
> *Pd. San Zulomano me perdone*



Dos semanas de expulsion del foro y diez avemarias ......... y por que es usted 



pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días hamijos inversores,
> 
> regocíjense, las proyecciones más tempraneras nos dicen que hoy tenemos un buen rango de trading para acabar la semana en verde pistachón: entre 200 y 250 pips a su disposición para la sesión de hoy.



si son en el "sentido correcto" mis minis pasarian a verde  ...... si son en el incorrecto.....








pollastrin ayude a este pobre ciego xd


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

jojojojojo pero de dónde coño has sacado ese cartel del mandril culero? es cojonudo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Oct 2010)

Buenos días... 

Solo entro para ponerles este gráfico:







El "dinero inteligente" siempre acierta en sus movimientos, ahora mismo es el mayor posicionamiento a la baja de los últimos 5 años...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Solo entro para ponerles este gráfico:
> 
> ...



Hago notar que ese gráfico solo se refiere al Nasdaq.

Por cierto, como estos izquierdistas HdLGP sigan adelante con sus impuestitos el cartel de zuloman nos lo vamos a tener que colgar todos juntos:

Bruselas impulsa la tasa a la banca y a las transacciones financieras · ELPAÍS.com

Los muy idiotas dicen que así se reducirá la volatilidad cuando lo que va a pasar es que habrá más que nunca, sobre todo al principio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

marketmarker estas muy calladito ......ya s que no diras niveles pero supongo que estas esperando cual leon agazapado para meterle largos mas abajo ¿no? ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> marketmarker estas muy calladito ......ya s que no diras niveles pero supongo que estas esperando cual leon agazapado para meterle largos mas abajo ¿no? ienso:



Hay dos puntos de entrada para largos. Uno por arriba que tendría recorrido de mas de 100 puntos y otro por abajo con menos recorrido, a no ser que se decida darle continuidad, pero eso sobre la marcha.

Pero aún no se ha tocado ninguno de los dos. Así que a esperar que salten las primeras órdenes.

Si a las 10.0x de la mañana no ha roto, la mayoría de las veces esto se convierte en un desesperante lateral con poco recorrido. (Nadie mueve ficha)


----------



## rafaxl (8 Oct 2010)

Mirad el articulo que pone carpatos: LaBolsaEnDirecto. Nuevo “engaño” en el dato de paro de la semana pasada y van 23 en 23 semanas

Tambien anda mosqueado por una "manipulacion" en el Itraxx.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hay dos puntos de entrada para largos. Uno por arriba que tendría recorrido de mas de 100 puntos y otro por abajo con menos recorrido, a no ser que se decida darle continuidad, pero eso sobre la marcha.
> 
> Pero aún no se ha tocado ninguno de los dos. Así que a esperar que salten las primeras órdenes.
> 
> Si a las 10.0x de la mañana no ha roto, la mayoría de las veces esto se convierte en un desesperante lateral con poco recorrido. (Nadie mueve ficha)



ok, gracias, peroooooo ¿ veremos hoy los tresmiles ? 

bueno, en serio, como ves mantenerme corto hasta Noviembre ¿ me echaran del mercado ? ¿ me hare rico? ya se que eres de operativa diaria, pero como ves el tema de aqui a un mes ¿ habra el megaguano tan largamente anunciado ? ienso:


----------



## Stuyvesant (8 Oct 2010)

<div align="center"><iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="720" height="433" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/X1TrIPXJNvc?rel=0&amp;hd=1" frameborder="0"></iframe></div>


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ok, gracias, peroooooo ¿ veremos hoy los tresmiles ?
> 
> bueno, en serio, como ves mantenerme corto hasta Noviembre ¿ me echaran del mercado ? ¿ me hare rico? ya se que eres de operativa diaria, pero como ves el tema de aqui a un mes ¿ habra el megaguano tan largamente anunciado ? ienso:



A final de la semana pasada ya hubo noticias como para que esto se hubiera venido abajo de manera considerable. Para ver una caída importante, perdiendo los 9.800, donde hay mucha tela que cortar, tendría que haber una auténtica noticia bomba.
Si lo de la semana pasada no hizo tambalearse esto hasta asomarnos al 10.000, imagina que tipo de noticias deberían salir para que abandonara todo el mundo el barco despavorido.

¿Puede suceder? Hay fechas claves este mes donde debemos estar en liquidez ante un posible movimiento brusco de las bolsas. 
Aquí no hacemos de "adivinos" a 48-72 horas vista. Eso lo dejamos para otros. 
De momento continuamos con el día a día.


Sigo con lo mío, parece que esto va a empezar a moverse.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

pepitoria, nuestro amigo acaba de irse de mi casa......parecia un poco decepcionado........sin embargo se le ilumino la cara pensando en su proxima visita...... !! sabe donde vives !!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

El "zuloman posting index" y el "zuloman fanfarroning index" comienzan a repuntar.


----------



## tarrito (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El "zuloman posting index" y el "zuloman fanfarroning index" comienzan a repuntar.



los que se pelean se desean ... los que se pelean se desean :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Es sólo una broma, además, el negro no conoce mi dirección.

Opero con un móvil, robando wifi desde un vehículo en permanente movimiento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es sólo una broma, además, el negro no conoce mi dirección.
> 
> Opero con un móvil, robando wifi desde un vehículo en permanente movimiento.



usted fiese .....el negrata rondon esta a la ultima en tecnologia


----------



## sintak (8 Oct 2010)

mucho ojo a estos niveles


----------



## tarrito (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es sólo una broma, además, el negro no conoce mi dirección.
> 
> Opero con un móvil, robando wifi desde un vehículo en permanente movimiento.



yo para que no me pillen (ni el moreno ni los leoncios):

Miro la cotización en el teletexto de casa, me doy una vuelta por el pueblo y desde el teléfono fijo de un bar realizo la operación.

voy cambiando de bar, eh!? ... precavido que es uno


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo para que no me pillen (ni el moreno ni los leoncios):
> 
> Miro la cotización en el teletexto de casa, me doy una vuelta por el pueblo y desde el teléfono fijo de un bar realizo la operación.
> 
> *voy cambiando de bar, eh!? *... precavido que es uno



a ver si con tanto cambio de bar acaba usted en este


----------



## tarrito (8 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver si con tanto cambio de bar acaba usted en este



no le hago ascos a nada/nadie ... guapetón!


----------



## qpvlde (8 Oct 2010)

Camarero!

un guanizado de tomate:baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo para que no me pillen (ni el moreno ni los leoncios):
> 
> Miro la cotización en el teletexto de casa, me doy una vuelta por el pueblo y desde el teléfono fijo de un bar realizo la operación.
> 
> voy cambiando de bar, eh!? ... precavido que es uno



Lo dirás de coña, pero he conocido algunos abueletes "asesorados" por sus directores de banco, que seguian las cotizaciones por teletexto y decidían comprar y vender según este..............


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver si con tanto cambio de bar acaba usted en este




Dios mío, yo ahí no pedía ni una coca-cola (y mucho menos ZERO)


----------



## tarrito (8 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Dios mío, yo ahí no pedía ni una coca-cola (y mucho menos ZERO)



"hay cosas que no se entienden pero gustan" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ykMwX5dOHA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> "hay cosas que no se entienden pero gustan"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ykMwX5dOHA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Déjate de rollos, centollo.... ::


----------



## tarrito (8 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Déjate de rollos, centollo.... ::



ok, ok ... pero aquí el que menta al moreno a todas horas y cuelga la foto de bares "exclusivos" ... tú ya sabes!


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Oct 2010)

HL disfrutaría metiendole hoy al botas cortos.......


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Ahora mismo os escribo desde una emisora de radio de onda corta, el otro terminal de radio está acoplado a un teléfono móvil y ambos están montados en un helicóptero de radiocontrol en vuelo estacionario sobre un foso con pirañas.

Para poder escribir tengo que silbar por la emisora simulando el sonido de un módem de 300 baudios.

Toda precaución es poca para evitar a Fran, digo al negro.


----------



## tarrito (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora mismo os escribo desde una emisora de radio de onda corta, el otro terminal de radio está acoplado a un teléfono móvil y ambos están montados en un helicóptero de radiocontrol en vuelo estacionario sobre un foso con pirañas.
> 
> Para poder escribir tengo que silbar por la emisora simulando el sonido de un módem de 300 baudios.
> 
> Toda precaución es poca para evitar a Fran, digo al negro.



jajajajaja :XX: :Aplauso:

me lo estoy imaginando ... Y ME TRONCHO!


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora mismo os escribo desde una emisora de radio de onda corta, el otro terminal de radio está acoplado a un teléfono móvil y ambos están montados en un helicóptero de radiocontrol en vuelo estacionario sobre un foso con pirañas.
> 
> Para poder escribir tengo que silbar por la emisora simulando el sonido de un módem de 300 baudios.
> 
> Toda precaución es poca para evitar a Fran, digo al negro.




¿Llevas el gorro de papel albal?
En caso contrario, todos tus esfuerzos habrán sido baldíos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

aburrido hasta el sopor hoygan :vomito:

No se si adelantar mi siesta y asi estar activo a las 3:30 cuando llegue la caballeria ...........o ¿ hay algun dato antes que pueda mover este coñazo ? :


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Oct 2010)

Estiramos mas arriba o lo dejamos para otro día?

Se acerca peligrosamente al segundo nivel de compras....y ese tirón puede ser fuerte.


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2010)

Llega la hora del tobogán.

Cuidado con la reacción inicial


----------



## qpvlde (8 Oct 2010)

Yo diría que de aquí a los diecisietemiles no hay tanto, un par de arreones y ya...vamos pepón, cierra ese minigap y despega hacia el infinito y más allá, que cuanto más subas, mas caerás...)


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

Sólo un loco o un jugador de casino estaría abierto en estos momentos, ante el dato de las 14:30.

Para operar con datos macro, hay que estar dentro del "club del milisegundo". En caso contrario, es tanto como lanzar una moneda al aire.

I'll let this one pass.


----------



## fmc (8 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sólo un loco o un jugador de casino estaría abierto en estos momentos, ante el dato de las 14:30.
> 
> Para operar con datos macro, hay que estar dentro del "club del milisegundo". En caso contrario, es tanto como lanzar una moneda al aire.
> 
> I'll let this one pass.



zuloman, ¡te llaman!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Tongoooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2010)

jojojo, a la carcel los enviaba yo.

Es una lotería y efectivamente no es momento de estar dentro a la hora de publicación de datos macro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Bienvenidos, camarradas, al mundo de las cotizaciones por encargo.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pepitoria, nuestro amigo acaba de irse de mi casa......parecia un poco decepcionado........sin embargo se le ilumino la cara pensando en su proxima visita...... !! sabe donde vives !!!



*¿si, buenas?* ::


----------



## bertok (8 Oct 2010)

A celebrar que el enfermo necesita más morfina


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

si vuelve a mi casa ya llega tarde  ......100 pipos tarde para ser exactos 

claro que si sube otros 100 mas me quedare como estaba ayer :no:



Pepitoria dijo:


> *¿si, buenas?* ::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2010)

subiran porque asi lo tienen decidido y no hay mas , ponerse en contra de los leoncios en lugar de ir recogiendo sus migajas es suicida amijos -_-


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2010)

Previo a la subida han metido un hachazo espanta largos de cuidado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> subiran porque asi lo tienen decidido y no hay mas , ponerse en contra de los leoncios en lugar de ir recogiendo sus migajas es suicida amijos -_-



yo cerre la mitad de mis cortos en 10615 y volvi a abrir en 10715 , 100 pipillos en contra que me he ahorrado y posicionado mas arriba para el big guano  

migajas si, pero que ricas hoyga


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2010)

en fin, yo hoy había decidido ya que no iba a entrar a mercado, pero al final no he podido resistirme y me he sacado unos puntillos para la hucha.... 

adiê, pasen un feliz fin de semana hamijos. Hoy no era día para estar largo, ni para estar corto, sino para irse al río a pescar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Previo a la subida han metido un hachazo espanta largos de cuidado



en ese momento solo tenia media posicion y por desgracia no llego a ejecutarse mi orden de cierre.

Digamos que hoy me he ahorrado una buena pasta cerrando los cortos que tenia a 10605 en 10615 y vuelta a abrirlos en 10715.

La pena es que mis cortos "malos" en 10530 siguen ahi :: :: ::

no esta mal para llevar luchando con el mercado en contra 3 dias seguidos, a ver si se pone a mi favor y pillo con todo lo gordo xd :ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Venga ya, estos no saben ni ellos lo que quieren hacer.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *¿si, buenas?* ::



supongo que aun estareis tomando cafe.........si pierde los 10600 te invitara a pasar al dormitorio ::


----------



## rafaxl (8 Oct 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Me da que los datos no se los ha creído ni el que asó la manteca.
> *
> Edito: Dato de empleo
> 
> ...



En que aspecto?? en que se ha destruido menos o se ha destruido mas??


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Oct 2010)

pillo mis bartulos y me retiro hasta el lunes.

pepitoria tranquilo, que con tanto paseo que se esta dando el negrata al final te visite a ti o a mi va a estar muy cansado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Marketmaker, ronda de preguntas indiscretas:

- ¿Has operado hoy?, en caso afirmativo, ¿te han saltado stops?

- ¿Estás al acecho o estáis en situación de prohibido operar?

- ¿En tu curro vais vestidos como en WS2 o cada uno a su aire?

- ¿Quién tiene el móvil más chulo de tus compañeros?, ¿mucho iphone?, ¿me recomiendas el 4 o espero a ver si solucionan lo de la antena?

ED: si sólo puedes contestar dos de cuatro, las dos primeras.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Oct 2010)

Yo estos días no opero, pero entro en el hilo sólo por leeros, me lo paso muy bien, lo que me he reído con zuloman y con benditaliquidez.

De verdad, menudo talento humorístico tenéis todos.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Marketmaker, ronda de preguntas indiscretas:
> 
> - ¿Has operado hoy?, en caso afirmativo, ¿te han saltado stops?
> 
> ...



- Si he operado y no me han saltado stop.
- La primera operación al tocar el primer nivel de largos cerrada con beneficio.
- Ahora mismo estoy en pérdidas al entrar ventas al tocar el segundo nivel de largos. Según lo que pase en los próximos minutos intentaré cerrar con beneficio el día, metiendo algún paquete para intentar subir un poco la cotización.
Si llega al siguiente nivel de compras automáticas lo mismo aguanto hasta entrar en positivo.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/leandrohvolpe/Rqesiw90E1I/AAAAAAAAAGE/HjZx_dQ3sCQ/s400/IMG_1325.JPG

pinchando el enlace nos puedes ver a la hora del té

El I-phone es una horterada, aquí celulares chinos con Android.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2010)

Dale Pepon dale


----------



## credulo (8 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dale Pepon dale



... que son pocos y cobardes.

¿Ha pasado hoy algo interesante? 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> - Si he operado y no me han saltado stop.
> - La primera operación al tocar el primer nivel de largos cerrada con beneficio.
> - Ahora mismo estoy en pérdidas al entrar ventas al tocar el segundo nivel de largos. Según lo que pase en los próximos minutos intentaré cerrar con beneficio el día, metiendo algún paquete para intentar subir un poco la cotización.
> Si llega al siguiente nivel de compras automáticas lo mismo aguanto hasta entrar en positivo.
> ...



Muy buena la foto, sois una panda de yuppies-hyppies. ::

La verdad es que no hay tanta volatilidad como parece, pero es un rango tan estrecho que 50 puntos parecen el fin del mundo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

¿Ése ha sido Fran cerrando largos?

Mulder, rápido, ¿cuántos contratos han sido? ::


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Ése ha sido Fran cerrando largos?
> 
> Mulder, rápido, ¿cuántos contratos han sido? ::



¿Fran?

¿Ese no será el que estaba antes aquí? 
Ese ahora esta en otro nivel....si quiere mover esto, te pega un meneo de 200 puntos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Fran?
> 
> ¿Ese no será el que estaba antes aquí?
> Ese ahora esta en otro nivel....si quiere mover esto, te pega un meneo de 200 puntos.



:8:

200 puntos..., te podrá sacar de más de un apuro si se lo pides.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Ése ha sido Fran cerrando largos?
> 
> Mulder, rápido, ¿cuántos contratos han sido? ::



Ahora luego lo cuento, pero estos bandazos de hoy no se están ajustando para al volumen como viene ocurriendo en los últimos días.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2010)




----------



## MarketMaker (8 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> :8:
> 
> 200 puntos..., te podrá sacar de más de un apuro si se lo pides.



Yo distingo entre dos tipos de actores en este juego.

Los que tratamos de seguir tendencias (nosotros) y los que las marcan.


Esto es la jungla, él tiene dinero que yo quiero y el quiere dinero que todos nosotros tenemos. No hay amigos, solo resultados.

Al final hemos salvado los muebles. Dejamos posiciones abiertas (pero no digo en que sentido)


Por cierto: Le darían material nuevo y nos dejo este portátil con algunos juegos y está página en favoritos. Es el portátil del "perreo" como dijo alguien por aquí.


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy se puede apreciar claramente en el volumen como el día ha sido un tanto extraño, si se mira el volumen usando el saldo diario el día ha sido negativo aunque ha tenido partes por la tarde donde se ha pasado a positivo, si se mira lo que yo considero volumen leoncio el día ha sido totalmente negativo, aunque el epicentro del negativismo han sido las 14:30, sin embargo no han llegado a poner el saldo en positivo.

En subasta han vendido, pero con algo de filtro.

Hoy ha sido uno de esos días con poco volumen de donde no se pueden sacar muchas conclusiones, aun así se lo han montado de forma que las operaciones han estado relativamente bien distribuidas durante todo el día.

La impresión que me llevo es que esto lo han movido hoy con dos duros, en general sigo viendo sentimiento bajista y a los leoncios vendedores, pero esto sigue sin reflejarse en el precio y eso quiere decir que están manipulando a base de bien, creo que es momento de estar fuera del mercado y esperar a que volvamos a tener un nivel de volumen decente.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2010)

Nuevo cierre del SP en el mismo punto en el que estaba al cierre europeo.

Mulder, a ver si lo puedes comprobar con tus estadísticas, yo creo que sucede con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Nuevo cierre del SP en el mismo punto en el que estaba al cierre europeo.
> 
> Mulder, a ver si lo puedes comprobar con tus estadísticas, yo creo que sucede con mucha frecuencia.



No suelo hacer estadísticas con los intradías, solo con el diario, por otra parte (y aunque parezca una estupidez) ¿que es exactamente lo que quieres que busque?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> No suelo hacer estadísticas con los intradías, solo con el diario, por otra parte (y aunque parezca una estupidez) ¿que es exactamente lo que quieres que busque?



Joder, creo que está claro, si hay una tendencia del SP a cerrar en el mismo sitio que estaba al cierre europeo.

Si es así, se podría poner uno largo o corto en el SP cuando se aleja mucho del cierre europeo y esperar la manipulación del cierre para cerrar la posición con ganancias.


----------



## rosonero (10 Oct 2010)

Ara si que llega Octubre y la sangre :baba::

El BCE endurece la normativa para prestar dinero a los bancos, Portada, expansion.com

09.10.2010 Expansión.com/Efe 0

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) anunció hoy en un comunicado el endurecimiento de su normativa interna para prestar dinero a los bancos de la zona euro con dificultades financieras, una reforma que será efectiva a partir de mañana.

Entre las novedades, destaca la clarificación de los supuestos en los que la autoridad financiera puede descartar a ciertos bancos con problemas para ser candidatos a recibir ayudas.

También reduce la lista de activos que pueden ser calificados como colaterales por los bancos para optar a préstamos en las subastas periódicas del BCE.

Además, se establece la posibilidad de que el BCE actúe contra los bancos privados que por sus problemas de solvencia, se han convertido en dependientes crónicos de su financiación.

En el comunicado, el BCE habla de "reducir los riesgos legales y crediticios" y "limitar o excluir" a ciertas "contrapartes (bancos) y (sus) activos" por "motivos de prudencia" económica.

Aunque se trata de modificaciones en su mayor parte de carácter técnico, la reforma conecta con las denuncias realizadas en las últimas semanas por el BCE en relación a las instituciones financieras privadas que dependen de su liquidez.

En este sentido, el presidente del BCE, Jean Cleaude Trichet, tachó la semana pasada de "anormal" el hecho de que algunos bancos de la zona euro fuesen incapaces de financiarse a través de los mercados financieros y dependiesen de la asistencia de la autoridad financiera común.

Por eso, instó a los gobiernos nacionales de los 16 países de la zona euro y a los gobernadores de sus bancos centrales a tomar medidas y resolver el problema.

Los bancos más afectados por la falta de liquidez se encuentran en los países de la zona euro con un mayor déficit público, entre los que destacan Irlanda, Grecia, Portugal y España.

El BCE estudia cómo desmontar el sistema de medidas excepcionales que aplicó hace dos años a raíz de la caída del gigante de la inversión estadounidense, Lehman Brothers, y volver a una situación similar a la de antes de la crisis financiera.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Oct 2010)

:baba:o:baba::ouch:

no tengo palabras Rosonero


----------



## tarrito (10 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> :baba:o:baba::ouch:
> 
> no tengo palabras Rosonero



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ToV3Z16R_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rafaxl (10 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> :baba:o:baba::ouch:
> 
> no tengo palabras Rosonero


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2010)

Si la noticia del BCE es cierta el Euribor debería empezar a subir bastante más rápido, si no lo hace será que todo es una milonga.


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2010)

Buenas

Tras las últimas subidas del SP500, el VIX se acerca al soporte:


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2010)

Quiero sangre y guano en cantidades industriales.


----------



## mercenario (10 Oct 2010)

¿mañana solo cierran los usanos o cierra alguien más?


----------



## Dawkins (11 Oct 2010)

Hundirme el S&P maldita seaaa.


----------



## sintak (11 Oct 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> ¿mañana solo cierran los usanos o cierra alguien más?





referencias macro de europa , 

a las 9 producción industrial mes de agosto Francia , 
a las 10 la italiana .


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

Buenas Noches!
De donde sacais que mañana no abren los usanos............no lo veo en los calendarios bursatiles como festivo.
De momento los futuros del mini SP en positivo.
Un saludo!


----------



## mercenario (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas Noches!
> De donde sacais que mañana no abren los usanos............no lo veo en los calendarios bursatiles como festivo.
> De momento los futuros del mini SP en positivo.
> Un saludo!



Agendas semanales:

-x-trader.net: Oct 11 02:00 US Día festivo en el mercado

-bolsamanía: lunes, 11/10/2010 Columbus Day (Bolsa abierta) EE.UU. 

:

Edito: por sierto, buenos días.


----------



## debianita (11 Oct 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> Agendas semanales:
> 
> -x-trader.net: Oct 11 02:00 US Día festivo en el mercado
> 
> ...




Lo que está cerrado es el mercado de Bonos, la bolsa está abierta (según el tito Carpa)


----------



## pyn (11 Oct 2010)

Pepones venid a mi, hasta los diecisietemiles y mas allaaaaaa


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

A los buenos dias!



debianita dijo:


> Lo que está cerrado es el mercado de Bonos, la bolsa está abierta (según el tito Carpa)



Excepto la japonesa, que esa si que ha cerrado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

a los guenos dias

con el mensaje de Rosonero pense que hoy se acababa el mundo tal y como lo conocemos pero veo que aun existe la bolsa 

que dicen los ejpertos para hoy ? ¿ alguien ha visto al negrata enorme ? ¿ hacia donde iba ?


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a los guenos dias
> 
> con el mensaje de Rosonero pense que hoy se acababa el mundo tal y como lo conocemos pero veo que aun existe la bolsa
> 
> que dicen los ejpertos para hoy ? ¿ alguien ha visto al negrata enorme ? ¿ hacia donde iba ?



Me da que iba a por estos:


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Oct 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Pollastre... : se hecha de menos el tema de los niveles. Entiendo que hay que tener cuidado... pero podrías ponerlos, por ejemplo, en bloques de 50 puntos... Era un tema curioso.

¿Hoy tocará subir no? 8: . De momento, sigo largo hasta Noviembre... que cobre el dividendo, juass.


----------



## tarrito (11 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me da que iba a por estos:



a por quién??

yo creo que sigue a éstos:

Marina d'Or encalla con la banca, que le niega un crédito de 60 millones - 2513954 - elEconomista.es

:: ::


----------



## Interesado (11 Oct 2010)

Buenos días.

Entramos en semana de vencimiento y deberíamos tender hacia los 2700 del Eurostoxx, supongo que de ahí el poco convencimiento comprador leoncio.

Estamos pegaditos a dos directrices bajistas importantes, actualmente en 10k8 y 10k9 del contado, con el VIX cerca de soporte y el dolar rozando su directriz alcista. Habrá que ver el sentimiento, supongo que estará bastante alcista.

Sería de esperar que el negro se pase por casa de los largos esta semana, aunque quien sabe... quizá le ha cogido cariño a Zulo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me da que iba a por estos:





Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Pollastre... : se hecha de menos el tema de los niveles. Entiendo que hay que tener cuidado... pero podrías ponerlos, por ejemplo, en bloques de 50 puntos... Era un tema curioso.
> 
> ¿Hoy tocará subir no? 8: . De momento, sigo largo hasta Noviembre... que cobre el dividendo, juass.





Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Entramos en semana de vencimiento y deberíamos tender hacia los 2700 del Eurostoxx, supongo que de ahí el poco convencimiento comprador leoncio.
> 
> ...



Mulder sigues funcionando de sentimiento contrario con matematica exactitud


----------



## pyn (11 Oct 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Entramos en semana de vencimiento y deberíamos tender hacia los 2700 del Eurostoxx, supongo que de ahí el poco convencimiento comprador leoncio.
> 
> ...



El sp por encima de los 1160 desde el viernes, semana de vencimientos,todo apunta a que los largos se los largos se lo llevan calentito.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2010)

China: beneficios de 1.500 millones por la compra de cobre - 2514163 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

me ha enviado un email Pollastre :

" Estimado capitan Zuloman :

He tenido que desplazarme a las Isla Caiman con el objeto de trasladar mis plusvalias, te paso las claves de mi trader para que operes por mi, pero recuerda, solo debes pulsar el boton rojo, SIEMPRE EL ROJO.

Gracias bajaman "

EDITO: Vaya parece que todos se van de puente, ahora me llega un email de market :

" Estimado Bajaman :

Me voy de vacaciones hasta finales de Noviembre, aqui no hay nada que hacer, saludos de Cordobesa, lamenta no poderte saludar en persona pero esta muy atareada pulsando el boton rojo .

Despidete del foro por mi, gracias "


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me ha enviado un email Pollastre :
> 
> " Estimado capitan Zuloman :
> 
> ...



Pues ya son ganas de irse lejos cuando en las Islas Jersey del canal de la Mancha lo tendría solucionado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya son ganas de irse lejos cuando en las Islas Jersey del canal de la Mancha lo tendría solucionado



es que creo que tiene bastante tiempo, se despide de mi diciendo " hasta Diciembre" ::


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Oct 2010)

Vamos a echar aunque sea un par de horas, le he dicho que un tal Zulomán me había dado vacaciones y respetando la decisión me han dicho que en cuanto gane unos dólares me puedo ir....Vamos a ello.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

ups , me ha saltado eñ stop de mis cortos abiertos en 10715 en 10635  , solo 80 pipos, la verdad es que esperaba mas.

Bueno, voy preparando el boton rojo para el rebote


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

Merket, avise cuando cobre esos dolares para reabrir mis cortos 

tenia pensado reabrirlos en 10670 pero me da miedo su silencio ienso:

EDITO: Ante tu falta de respuesta ,corto con stop pegadito al culo por si acaso


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

Caiman? Jersey?

Hoygan, aunque no lo crean, algunos de nosotros _realmente_ declaramos nuestras plusvies ::

A fin de cuentas, un 21% es casi una broma de mal gusto (para el resto de la gente, quiero decir): la mayoría de los milquinientoseuristas por cuenta de terceros (i.e., la gente normal) tienen un tipo impositivo superior y cobran cuatro duros (esto último procuro no recordarlo en público demasiado a menudo xD )

Puestos en esta tesitura, un 21% por dormir tranquilo todas las noches no tiene precio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

parece que me va a saltar el stop con + 5 pipos 

pollastrin ilustreme xd :ouch:

de momento salvado por


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> A fin de cuentas, un 21% es casi una broma de mal gusto (para el resto de la gente, quiero decir): la mayoría de los milquinientoseuristas por cuenta de terceros (i.e., la gente normal) tienen un tipo impositivo superior y cobran cuatro duros (esto último procuro no recordarlo en público demasiado a menudo xD )
> Puestos en esta tesitura, un 21% por dormir tranquilo todas las noches no tiene precio.



Buenas!
Puntualizar que ese 21 % es si o si, el mileurista puede rebajar sus rendimientos del trabajo, con estar casados, hijos, hipoteca ::,planes de pensiones,cuenta vivienda ::, dependencia,inversion en vivienda habitual ::, y demás beneficios fiscales de los que usted no dispone, asi como disponer de un tipo impositivo que varia desde el 0% al 43 %+-
Un saludo!

PD: esto no tenia que estar en rojo con las medidas del BCE del sabado?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> Puntualizar que ese 21 % es si o si, el mileurista puede rebajar sus rendimientos del trabajo, con estar casados, hijos, hipoteca ::,planes de pensiones,cuenta vivienda ::, dependencia,inversion en vivienda habitual ::, y demás beneficios fiscales de los que usted no dispone, asi como disponer de un tipo impositivo que varia desde el 0% al 43 %+-
> Un saludo!
> 
> ...


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

Si el Ibex en rojo pasion pero me referia tambien al resto de indices, que estan en positivo, pero con ganas de caer


----------



## credulo (11 Oct 2010)

Zuloman, le voy a contar un secreto...

¿Sabe que poniéndose largo también puede ganar dinero? No digo hoy, ni mañana, pero se puede hacer.


----------



## debianita (11 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Zuloman, le voy a contar un secreto...
> 
> ¿Sabe que poniéndose largo también puede ganar dinero? No digo hoy, ni mañana, pero se puede hacer.




Si, pero se pasa muy mal :: más vale esperar que esté arriba para meterse


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> Puntualizar que ese 21 % es si o si, el mileurista puede rebajar sus rendimientos del trabajo, con estar casados, hijos, hipoteca ::,planes de pensiones,cuenta vivienda ::, dependencia,inversion en vivienda habitual ::, y demás beneficios fiscales de los que usted no dispone, asi como disponer de un tipo impositivo que varia desde el 0% al 43 %+-
> Un saludo!
> 
> PD: esto no tenia que estar en rojo con las medidas del BCE del sabado?



Ud. impóngame un 21% fijo ("sí o sí", como Ud. dice) sobre unas buenas plusvies de trading, y con lo que resta me quedo con eso como sueldo mensual... y Ud. si quiere se queda un sueldo por cuenta de terceros con un 0% de IRPF, todito para Ud. 

Ya sabe Ud. quien sale ganado en el reparto.
¿hay trato?


----------



## aksarben (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. impóngame un 21% fijo ("sí o sí", como Ud. dice) sobre unas buenas plusvies de trading, y con lo que resta me quedo con eso como sueldo mensual... y Ud. si quiere se queda un sueldo por cuenta de terceros con un 0% de IRPF, todito para Ud.



+1, no aguantar según qué cosas me valdría ese 21%.


----------



## pyn (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Caiman? Jersey?
> 
> Hoygan, aunque no lo crean, algunos de nosotros _realmente_ declaramos nuestras plusvies ::
> 
> ...



Hombre pollastre lo de las plusvis vale, pero lo de dormir tranquilo... en cuanto no tienes ingresos fijos(lease nomina) enlazar 1 semana negativa le quita el sueño a cualquiera.


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. impóngame un 21% fijo ("sí o sí", como Ud. dice) sobre unas buenas plusvies de trading, y con lo que resta me quedo con eso como sueldo mensual... y Ud. si quiere se queda un sueldo por cuenta de terceros con un 0% de IRPF, todito para Ud.
> 
> Ya sabe Ud. quien sale ganado en el reparto.
> ¿hay trato?



Una cosa no excluye la otra, y usted se queda con el 21 % fijo ::
Cualquiera que conozca el sistema fiscal español sabe que los grandes beneficiados son los rendimiento del trabajo (por cuenta ajena evidentemente).
Un saludo!


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Una cosa no excluye la otra, y usted se queda con el 21 % fijo ::
> Cualquiera que conozca el sistema fiscal español sabe que los grandes beneficiados son los rendimiento del trabajo (por cuenta ajena evidentemente).
> Un saludo!



Creo que no me he explicado con claridad.

Lo que vengo a decir, es que con una actividad económica que proporciona rendimientos un orden de magnitud por encima de un sueldo por cuenta de terceros, el hecho de que esté gravada al 21% es irrelevante.

Dicho en otras palabras, si a mí me pagan 10 manzanas, y el fisco me obliga a entregar 3 manzanas en concepto de impuestos, yo me quedo con 7 manzanas.

Si Ud. elige - pongamos - la ruta del trabajo por cuenta de terceros, y le pagan dos manzanas, aunque le eximan por completo de pagar impuestos, Ud. se quedará con sus dos manzanas.

Puestos en esta situación ficticia que describo, la lógica dicta que el señor de las 7 manzanas se pasará por el arco del triunfo los beneficios fiscales que pueda obtener el señor de las dos manzanas. No podrían importarle menos.

A menos que sea un envidioso patológico y un cabrón miserable, claro, y no contento con comer más manzanas que el otro, encima le desee también que el gobierno le grave a impuestos para que ni siquiera llegue a tener media manzana al mes.

Con lo cual merecería recibir algún tipo de castigo ejemplar, como por ejemplo, déjeme pensar... ¡ah, sí! : ponerlo a trabajar por cuenta de terceros


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> Puntualizar que ese 21 % es si o si, el mileurista puede rebajar sus rendimientos del trabajo, con estar casados, hijos, hipoteca ::,planes de pensiones,cuenta vivienda ::, dependencia,inversion en vivienda habitual ::, y demás beneficios fiscales de los que usted no dispone, asi como disponer de un tipo impositivo que varia desde el 0% al 43 %+-
> Un saludo!
> 
> PD: esto no tenia que estar en rojo con las medidas del BCE del sabado?



En mi modesta opinión esas 'rebajas' de rendimientos por diversos casos sirven para dos cosas:

1.- Asumir que se pagan *demasiados* impuestos por parte del Estado.
2.- Complicación excesiva y liante del pago de impuestos.

Prefiero pagar un 21% que es algo relativamente barato y sencillo de asumir en la contabilidad de los trades a pasar por el aro del Estado que *solo sirve realmente* para hacer que pagues más impuestos sin darte cuenta.


----------



## aksarben (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Creo que no me he explicado con claridad.
> 
> Lo que vengo a decir, es que con una actividad económica que proporciona rendimientos un orden de magnitud por encima de un sueldo por cuenta de terceros, el hecho de que esté gravada al 21% es irrelevante.
> 
> ...



Sin contar la enorme diferencia en la probabilidad de acabar siendo el dueño del huerto que hay entre el señor A y el B...


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que vengo a decir, es que con una actividad económica que proporciona rendimientos un orden de magnitud por encima de un sueldo por cuenta de terceros, el hecho de que esté gravada al 21% es irrelevante.



Usted nunca será presidente de la CEOE eso se lo garantizo , no obstante, entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir, pero sigo 
- Que los rendimiento del trabajo (por cuenta ajena) tienes ventajas fiscales que son enumerables y cuantificables.
- Que las perdidas y ganancias patrimoniales son gravadas si o si, es decir, que no son progresivas ni compensables con otros parametros como rendimientos del trabajo , rendimientos del capital mobiliario, rendimientos de actividades economicas (personas fisicas evidentemente), rendimiento de actividades inmobiliarias, ni con los incentivos fiscales que le mencione antes.


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Usted nunca será presidente de la CEOE eso se lo garantizo , no obstante, entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir, pero sigo
> - Que los rendimiento del trabajo (por cuenta ajena) tienes ventajas fiscales que son enumerables y cuantificables.
> - Que las perdidas y ganancias patrimoniales son gravadas si o si, es decir, que no son progresivas ni compensables con otros parametros como rendimientos del trabajo , rendimientos del capital mobiliario, rendimientos de actividades economicas (personas fisicas evidentemente), rendimiento de actividades inmobiliarias, ni con los incentivos fiscales que le mencione antes.



Siempre tienes la oportunidad de enviar tu capital a un paraíso fiscal, conservando tu residencia y operando con ese mismo capital, cosa que trabajando para terceros no hay ni remota posibilidad de llevar a cabo.

edito: y no hay nada que sea más progresivo que un % sobre ganancias.


----------



## mercenario (11 Oct 2010)

en caso de transferir el dinero a un paraiso fiscal y operar con él, ¿no se pagarían impuestos en españa si sigue residiendo aquí y repatria dinero de los beneficios que va obteniendo?si es así no le veo la ventaja.
¿hay forma de operar con una cuenta en suiza o las cayman sin pagar impuestos y que esté la cuenta a tu nombre y sea legal?
sería interesante conocer las opciones que existen.


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre tienes la oportunidad de enviar tu capital a un paraíso fiscal, conservando tu residencia y operando con ese mismo capital, cosa que trabajando para terceros no hay ni remota posibilidad de llevar a cabo.
> 
> edito: y no hay nada que sea más progresivo que un % sobre ganancias.



Si tienes tu residencia pongamos alicante y envias tu dinero a un paraiso fiscal y operas y ganas X tributaras por ese X en españa, salvo que quieras evadir impuestos 
La progresividad implica que sobre ese % exista una variable,es decir, que no sea un % fijo (aunque ahora hay tramos)

Puntualizar que yo no soy trabajador por cuenta ajena, y no creo que lo sea, pero como conozco el sistema tributario si puedo decir sin equivocarme que ser trabajador por cuenta ajena tiene muchas ventajas fiscales a parte de laborales evidentemente.


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Si tienes tu residencia pongamos alicante y envias tu dinero a un paraiso fiscal y operas y ganas X tributaras por ese X en españa, salvo que quieras evadir impuestos
> La progresividad implica que sobre ese % exista una variable,es decir, que no sea un % fijo (aunque ahora hay tramos)
> 
> Puntualizar que yo no soy trabajador por cuenta ajena, y no creo que lo sea, pero como conozco el sistema tributario si puedo decir sin equivocarme que ser trabajador por cuenta ajena tiene muchas ventajas fiscales a parte de laborales evidentemente.



Si tengo mi residencia en Alicante, opero con un broker inglés o de USA y tengo mi dinero en un paraíso fiscal no pago absolutamente nada mientras no repatríe el dinero...y ese dinero puede ir obteniéndose mediante tarjeta de crédito para abonar la comida del mercadona y algunas cosas más ¿pero quien te va a decir nada por ello? no estás evadiendo impuestos, estás evitando impuestos que no es lo mismo, todo es perfectamente legal mientras haya libre circulación de capitales.

Con un 21% implica que si ganas 100 pagas 21 y si ganas 1000 pagas 210 ¿de verdad crees que hay algo más progresivo que eso? ¿seguro que nadie sale perjudicado o beneficiado según en que punto del tramo se encuentre sin que la diferencia de beneficio sea escandalosa?


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> ¿hay forma de operar con una cuenta en suiza o las cayman sin pagar impuestos y que esté la cuenta a tu nombre y sea legal?
> sería interesante conocer las opciones que existen.



La unica forma seria establecer tu residencia en dicho paraiso (aunque esta residencia sea fictica), como en el caso de la Sanchez Vicario o otros deportistas.
Pero siempre rodeado de buenos asesores, por ejemplo, Sanchez Vicario tuvo malos asesores, otros deportistas como Fernando Alonso tienes buenos asesores.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> si puedo decir sin equivocarme que ser trabajador por cuenta ajena tiene muchas ventajas fiscales *a parte de laborales evidentemente*.



Discrepo absolutamente.

Puede Ud. aferrarse cuanto guste a las pírricas "ventajas fiscales"[sic] disponibles para las rentas del trabajo (auténtico chocolate del loro si me lo permite Ud., pues al final devienen en un juego de suma sub-cero para una mayoría de empleados), pero es Ud. ciertamente osado (rayano en lo temerario) al defender, por añadidura, las "_evidentes ventajas laborales_" de trabajar por cuenta de terceros.

Tenga Ud. por cierto que ser trabajador por cuenta ajena es una necesidad impuesta, no una elección propia.

Nómbreme alguna ventaja *real* que presente el hecho de ser trabajador por cuenta de terceros, frente al autoempleo o la actividad empresarial.

Y si me va a nombrar entre ellas el hecho de que al trabajar para otros no arriesga Ud. su capital propio, permítame anticiparle que frente a eso le diré que vaya Ud. a preguntar a los cientos de miles de trabajadores que han sido despedidos, a ver si ellos no tienen un sombrío escenario similar al del empresario fallido. O peor, en muchos casos.

Y digo más, si me va a nombrar quizás - como ventaja del empleado - el hecho de "plegar" y no tener que preocuparse por nada al terminar su jornada laboral, me permito recordarle que algunos valoramos en mayor medida la búsqueda de nuevas metas personales y profesionales, y no el estancamiento en la platónica tranquilidad proporcionado por la mediocridad y el conformismo.

Al menos, yo me precio de ser dueño de mi éxito y de mi fracaso. 

¿Pueden decir otro tanto aquellos que están sujetos al albur y capricho de los jefecillos de turno?
Piénselo.


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si tengo mi residencia en Alicante, opero con un broker inglés o de USA y tengo mi dinero en un paraíso fiscal no pago absolutamente nada mientras no repatríe el dinero...y ese dinero puede ir obteniéndose mediante tarjeta de crédito para abonar la comida del mercadona y algunas cosas más ¿pero quien te va a decir nada por ello? no estás evadiendo impuestos, estás evitando impuestos que no es lo mismo, todo es perfectamente legal mientras haya libre circulación de capitales.
> 
> Con un 21% implica que si ganas 100 pagas 21 y si ganas 1000 pagas 210 ¿de verdad crees que hay algo más progresivo que eso? ¿seguro que nadie sale perjudicado o beneficiado según en que punto del tramo se encuentre sin que la diferencia de beneficio sea escandalosa?



Lo que me dices primero hazlo, pero luego se lo cuentas al Inspector de Hacienda de turno o al Tribunal Economico Administrativo, si te pillan .

Lo segundo Si ganas 100 tributarias el 21 % y si ganas 1000 tributarias por ejemplo al 30 % y si ganas 10000 al 43 %, ese es el concepto de progresividad en el sistema fiscal español, que quien mas gana mas paga, es decir progresivamente.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> La unica forma seria establecer tu residencia en dicho paraiso (aunque esta residencia sea fictica), como en el caso de la Sanchez Vicario o otros deportistas.
> Pero siempre rodeado de buenos asesores, por ejemplo, Sanchez Vicario tuvo malos asesores, otros deportistas como Fernando Alonso tienes buenos asesores.



Bueno, no olvidemos un _pequeño _detalle a ese respecto: Sánchez-Vicario nunca residió en Andorra (no en tanto se entiende el concepto de residencia fiscal con sus 181 días al año, desde luego), mientras que Fernando Alonso vive y reside efectivamente en Suiza. 

Básicamente la "former" es una defraudadora (probada y condenada), y el "later" es un señor que ha decidio irse a vivir a otro país. Las diferencias son obvias...


----------



## Interesado (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Lo que me dices primero hazlo, pero luego se lo cuentas al Inspector de Hacienda de turno o al Tribunal Economico Administrativo, si te pillan .
> 
> Lo segundo Si ganas 100 tributarias el 21 % y si ganas 1000 tributarias por ejemplo al 30 % y si ganas 10000 al 43 %, ese es el concepto de progresividad en el sistema fiscal español, que quien mas gana mas paga, es decir progresivamente.



Bueno, es un concepto ciertamente retorcido.

A lo que se refiere Mulder es que la famosa progresividad es "demasiado progresiva".

Si todos pagan un X% fijo, el que más gana sigue pagando más, pero en la misma proporción que el que paga menos.

El problema es que la "progresividad" española empieza muy pronto comparado con otros países y se "acaba" dónde todos ya sabemos.

Conclusión, siempre acaban pagando los mismos.


----------



## mercenario (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, no olvidemos un _pequeño _detalle a ese respecto: Sánchez-Vicario nunca residió en Andorra (no en tanto se entiende el concepto de residencia fiscal con sus 181 días al año, desde luego), mientras que Fernando Alonso vive y reside efectivamente en Suiza.
> 
> Básicamente la "former" es una defraudadora (probada y condenada), y el "later" es un señor que ha decidio irse a vivir a otro país. Las diferencias son obvias...



Y suponiendo que decidiese y pudiese vivir del trading(que es mucho mucho suponer) y que no me importase irme a vivir a andorra o suiza(el esquí es mi gran pasión y sería un sueño hecho realidad), ¿puede compensar los impuestos que pagaría allí por los beneficios obtenidos en bolsa? ¿se paga mucho menos que el 19-21% de españa?
gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Oct 2010)

Buenos mediodías...  Hace mucho que no actualizamos este gráfico...







Saludos...


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Discrepo absolutamente.
> 
> Puede Ud. aferrarse cuanto guste a las pírricas "ventajas fiscales"[sic] disponibles para las rentas del trabajo (auténtico chocolate del loro si me lo permite Ud., pues al final devienen en un juego de suma sub-cero para una mayoría de empleados), pero es Ud. ciertamente osado (rayano en lo temerario) al defender, por añadidura, las "_evidentes ventajas laborales_" de trabajar por cuenta de terceros.
> 
> ...



Ventajas laborales de ser trabajador por cuenta propia vs cuenta ajena:
- En caso de despido uno y de cese actividad otro uno goza de una indemnizacion, y un subsidio por desempleo a parte de una renta de 426 €
En caso de cese mire a ver con las nuevas ayudas de ZP, a ver que le dan.
- En caso de accidente laboral mire las prestaciones de uno y de otro, al segundo le tocara pleitear (si es grave) frente a la SS o a su mutua, para que se lo consideren como tal.
- La ajeneidad en el riesgo, es decir, el trabajador es ajeno al devenir de la empresa, en españa además su sueldo queda garantizado por el FOGASA. El autonomo responde con su patrimonio y a veces el de sus familiares si existe una responsabilidad suficientemente grave
- Los trabajadores cuentan con Juzgados de lo Social, que normalmente siempre amparan a la parte mas debil, los otros el de lo mercantil cuente a ver a un empresario si cobra sus deudas cuando éste dicta que si, o mirese la ley concursal y vera lo amparado de los empresarios, al trabajador nunca se le podra embargar una cantidad del salario, al empresario se le puede quitar todos sus bienes y el de sus familiares.
-Horarios el trabajor solo trabaja 40 horas semanales, siendo el exceso denunciable, mas descanso anual de 30 dias.
El autonomo empresario.....................le podria contar de, pero como que no..............
-La responsabilidad de uno y de otro frente a los organismos oficiales..........

Le parecen suficientes


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

les veo a ustedes muy centrados en el tema de los impuestos de sus plusvis sin preocuparse antes de obtener tales plusvis.

al turron xd  ¿ o acaso no ven que el 10630 f no acaba de caer y ello oye esta retarasndo generar plusvis por las que tributar ? 

señor pollastre ¿ ya tiene los aparejos disponibles o aun esta esperando que se llenen de pescadito fresco ? ::


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Lo que me dices primero hazlo, pero luego se lo cuentas al Inspector de Hacienda de turno o al Tribunal Economico Administrativo, si te pillan .



Por favor hamijo 

Todo el mundo sabe (algo me dice que Ud. también, aunque lo oculte ante una bien disimulada inocencia) que los TEAs se crearon como una forma de pararle los pies a los señores inspectores de hacienda y sus ínfulas de juez y parte, según las cuales se arrogaban unos poderes que iban mucho más allá de sus competencias.

Aprovechando la presunción de veracidad de que gozan en los procedemientos administrativos, cuando la documental no llegaba para respaldar sus sospechas personales, bastantes de estos señores resolvían procedimientos administrativos (i.e., inspecciones) basándose en sus propias conjeturas, suposiciones y juicios de valor.

Dado que efectivamente actuaban como juez y parte, nada podía oponérseles... en tanto el procedimiento siguiera estando en la zona administrativa, claro está.

Sucede que a estos señores comenzaron a meterles de hostias en los contenciosos administrativos, donde descubrieron con horror que a la hora de condenar a alguien, debían aportar - oh, sorpresa - pruebas algo más sólidas que sus propias conjeturas.

Auténtico wishful thinking a sueldo del estado, vamos. Porqueyolovalguismo puro pagado con nuestros impuestos.

Para detener el torrente de expedientes que acababan en los contenciosos (con resultados poco favorables para la administración, hay que añadir) se crearon los TEAs como ente intermedio entre la administración y el paso judicial, a fin de "contener" un poco las ansias de determinados inspectores.

Y es cierto que los TEA echan para atrás un buen puñado de resoluciones, en verdad; pero no es menos cierto que, al final del día, el TEA sigue siendo un órgano administrativo dependiente de la AEAT, y tiene cierta tendencia residual a seguir barriendo para casa.

Hoy por hoy, cualquier asesor de medio pelo sabe que para resistir y ganar a una inspección de hacienda de esas realizadas con "excesivo celo", basta con tener el suficiente músculo financiero para aguantar una media de 6-7 años el procedimiento, con el principal que te han reclamado en la inspección depositado en la AEAT, mientras llega la sentencia del contencioso administrativo que - a menos que de verdad hayas sido un defraudador - suele darles en los morros y obligarles a devolverte tu dinero depositado, mas los intereses de todos esos años establecidos en el interés legal del dinero.

Por cierto, Mulder... a menos que te comprases un 458 Italia y lo pagases con la tarjeta de crédito... dudo que alguien se interesase en auditar tus compras con tarjeta de crédito en el Hipercor


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Oct 2010)

Como en todo en esta vida, generalizar situaciones no es bueno, y cada uno cuenta la película según le ha ido, o le va en un determinado momento.
Ventajas las tiene el trabajador por cuenta propia y por cuenta ajena, lo mismo que desventajas, también es diferente que tipo de trabajo estés desarrollando, así como la propia personalidad del trabajador. Para lo que unos puede ser el trabajo mas horrible del mundo para otro puede ser el mas maravilloso. Cada persona es un mundo.

Bueno, por mucho que se vareen las ramas poco fruto cae. Como siga así dejamos órdenes puestas y a tomar un aperitivo.


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, no olvidemos un _pequeño _detalle a ese respecto: Sánchez-Vicario nunca residió en Andorra (no en tanto se entiende el concepto de residencia fiscal con sus 181 días al año, desde luego), mientras que Fernando Alonso vive y reside efectivamente en Suiza.
> 
> Básicamente la "former" es una defraudadora (probada y condenada), y el "later" es un señor que ha decidio irse a vivir a otro país. Las diferencias son obvias...



Si le digo que la Sanchez Vicario no hubiera pagado nada, simplemente contando con un buen Abogado Fiscal, y tirando de Jurisprudencia me creería.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Si le digo que la Sanchez Vicario no hubiera pagado nada, simplemente contando con un buen Abogado Fiscal, y tirando de Jurisprudencia me creería.



Si la número uno del mundo y con cuatro títulos de Gran Slam no se puede permitir un buen Asesor Fiscal, los curritos podemos darnos por violeteados.::

Recordar que no solo ella en esta familia era profesional del deporte y con ingresos muy suculentos.

Dinero Ganado en su carrera: US$16.942.640


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Si le digo que la Sanchez Vicario no hubiera pagado nada, simplemente contando con un buen Abogado Fiscal, y tirando de Jurisprudencia me creería.



Sí, por supuesto que le creería. 
He visto líneas de defensa y sentencias mucho más increíbles que la que hubiera tenido que montar esa señora...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Oct 2010)

Por ahora estamos metidos en este canal... a ver si lo respeta... ¿o no?







Me voy a comer, os leo más tarde... 

Saludos...


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si la número uno del mundo y con cuatro títulos de Gran Slam no se puede permitir un buen Asesor Fiscal, los curritos podemos darnos por violeteados.::
> 
> Recordar que no solo ella en esta familia era profesional del deporte y con ingresos muy suculentos.



Abogado, mas que asesor y si a mi tambien me estraño supongo que por medio hay un pacto entre ambas partes :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno, por mucho que se vareen las ramas poco fruto cae. Como siga así dejamos órdenes puestas y a tomar un aperitivo.




Cierto y verdad que hoy el tema está un poco triste.

A ver si sus colegas se animan y le meten un meneito al asunto...


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Lo que me dices primero hazlo, pero luego se lo cuentas al Inspector de Hacienda de turno o al Tribunal Economico Administrativo, si te pillan .
> 
> Lo segundo Si ganas 100 tributarias el 21 % y si ganas 1000 tributarias por ejemplo al 30 % y si ganas 10000 al 43 %, ese es el concepto de progresividad en el sistema fiscal español, que quien mas gana mas paga, es decir progresivamente.



¿pero que hay de ilegal? Yo desarrollo una actividad económica *fuera* del país y no dentro, por lo tanto no tengo porque pagarle nada al fisco español por actividades que no desarrollo dentro en su ámbito o jurisdicción. Vivo aquí de la misma forma que vive un residente inglés o alemán jubilado, que, por cierto, tampoco declaran nada al fisco español.

De vez en cuando necesito dinero para pagar mis gastos de estancia que obtengo mediante tarjeta de crédito, en el momento de comprar algo si pagaré impuestos al fisco español por consumir, pero a partir de ahí no hay nada que rascar. ¿sabías que el presidente del Real Madrid (el de antes de Florentino que no recuerdo su nombre) llevaba creo que 4 años sin ningún ingreso conocido por el fisco español ¿como crees que lo hizo?

Y con lo de la progresividad no ves el truco: si gano 999 pago 210 si gano 1000 pago 300 ¿me conviene ganar 999 para que el fisco no me quite más debido a esa mal llamada 'progresividad'? ¿he de sabotearme a mi mismo tratando de llegar justo a esa cifra para que el Estado no me saquee más? esto es una tontería, pero entiendo que es la idea de 'progresividad' que nos han estado metiendo en el cerebro desde que somos niños cuando es una falacia total y solo tiene una razón de ser: el Estado controla la forma de establecer sueldos y beneficios en vez de dejar libertad para que se pueda ganar libremente sin cortapisas recaudatorias.


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pero que hay de ilegal?



El deber que tienes con Hacienda al suministro de infomación, si has tenido ganancias por venta de acciones, es tu obligación comunicarlo, independientemente de lo que hagas con esa ganancia, la gastes o la pongas en una caja fuerte suiza o como quieras. 
Es como sacar dinero de españa tienes que comunicarlo.

Lo de progresividad lo definia simplemente no lo juzgaba.

PD: Otra cosa seria crear un Fondo Societario en un paraiso que entonces no implica informacion en España


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

ah, pero eso de los impuestos ¿ no era como la deuda ? !!! no me jodais que hay que pagarlos !!! :8:


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ah, pero eso de los impuestos ¿ no era como la deuda ? !!! no me jodais que hay que pagarlos !!! :8:



Sólo cuando hay plusvalías, Zuloman. 

Tú en tu caso tranquilo, no te preocupes.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Lexuss (11 Oct 2010)

> Y con lo de la progresividad no ves el truco: si gano 999 pago 210 si gano 1000 pago 300 ¿me conviene ganar 999 para que el fisco no me quite más debido a esa mal llamada 'progresividad'?



Mulder creo que estas equivocado o yo te he entendido mal

Si en 1000 empieza el tramo del 30% como en tu ejemplo solo tendrias que declarar un euro al 30% los demas irian al 21% hasta llegar al nivel inferior y asi sucesivamente

Si soy yo el que esta equivocado iluminenme


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Si en 1000 empieza el tramo del 30% como en tu ejemplo solo tendrias que declarar un euro al 30% los demas irian al 21% hasta llegar al nivel inferior y asi sucesivamente



Evidentemente es así como funciona el sistema de tramos, se gravan la cantidades que corresponde a cada tramo y lo excesos en el tramo siguiente


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sólo cuando hay plusvalías, Zuloman.
> 
> Tú en tu caso tranquilo, no te preocupes.:XX::XX::XX:



aqui mi padre y mi abuelo con eso de los impuestos ::

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UTrPvpyEvts?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UTrPvpyEvts?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Mulder creo que estas equivocado o yo te he entendido mal
> 
> Si en 1000 empieza el tramo del 30% como en tu ejemplo solo tendrias que declarar un euro al 30% los demas irian al 21% hasta llegar al nivel inferior y asi sucesivamente
> 
> Si soy yo el que esta equivocado iluminenme



Es así, Lexuss, como tú dices, por lo menos en la Hacienda de Alava. En el Estado me imagino que funcionará igual.


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> El deber que tienes con Hacienda al suministro de infomación, si has tenido ganancias por venta de acciones, es tu obligación comunicarlo, independientemente de lo que hagas con esa ganancia, la gastes o la pongas en una caja fuerte suiza o como quieras.
> Es como sacar dinero de españa tienes que comunicarlo.
> 
> Lo de progresividad lo definia simplemente no lo juzgaba.
> ...



Mientras en este país no haya una verdadera democracia con separación de poderes, mientras las autonomías y alcaldías sean cortijos de los politiquillos corruptos de turno que despilfarran a manos llenas hasta de donde no pueden sacar y prohiben lo que les sale de la entrepierna, mientras el Estado mienta con sus cuentas de forma deliberada para esconder su incompetencia, mientras no se audite y se presenten cuentas por montones y montones de empresas públicas donde se coloca a los amiguetes, cuando se audite correctamente hasta el último céntimo que se les da a los políticos, incluidos sus sueldos y en que se los gastan, cuando se deje de subvencionar cosas tan improcedentes como el carbón, las energías renovables o los sindicatos, por no hablar de asociaciones de gays de Mozambique, cuando se dejen de usar las multas y los radares como otras formas de carga impositiva, cuando se dejen de pagar 3 sueldos a pajines y demás morralla, cuando un escándalo por unos trajes implique la dimisión inmediata y voluntaria del político afectado, cuando se deje de presionar políticamente para que los precios inmobiliarios no bajen y en definitiva cuando los políticos dejen de mangonear la economía metiéndole mano por todas partes...

Entonces y solo entonces consideraré que tengo el deber y la responsabilidad de informar a Hacienda de algo a lo que no esté obligado a informar.


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2010)

Hamijo, te ha faltao el "que les del pol culo"


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, te ha faltao el "que les del pol culo"



Iba implícito


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Iba implícito




Que no, que no pago ni un duro,
que pol culo te den, Hacienda,
otros pagarán seguro,
pero ni un pavo verás del menda

::::


----------



## until (11 Oct 2010)

Joder de esta mañana que el 21 % de tributación no era nada, habeís pasado al que le den pol culo Hacienda,.............., me recordais al abuelo y padre de zuloman en el video ::


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

until dijo:


> Joder de esta mañana que el 21 % de tributación no era nada, habeís pasado al que le den pol culo Hacienda,.............., me recordais al abuelo y padre de zuloman en el video ::



Ahí hay buen material para una oda.... pero como todavía no hemos terminado la sesión de hoy y hay que estar pendientes del cierre, pues de momento largamos una estrofa solamente.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2010)

El croupier del Ibex mostrando su cara mafiosa y negándose a pagarle las apuestas a los cortos.

Por encima del 10700 al cierre o muerte, venceremos.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El croupier del Ibex mostrando su cara mafiosa y negándose a pagarle las apuestas a los cortos.
> 
> Por encima del 10700 al cierre o muerte, venceremos.



Susto o muerte, BL.....


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Oct 2010)

Desde luego...vaya día. El 10720 no se atreve a tocarlo.

En pocos minutos cierro manual


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

Y el euro cayéndose poco a poco y silenciosamente....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Susto o muerte, BL.....



¿Eingggg?

Lo digo porque el futuro del SP está ahora en 1161 y el ibex en 10680 y a las 10 de la mañana cuando estaba el SP en 1161 el ibex estaba en 10620.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Oct 2010)

Un ultimo "empujoncito" y a ver como responde.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Desde luego...vaya día. El 10720 no se atreve a tocarlo.
> 
> En pocos minutos cierro manual



Yo ya hace un rato que me he hartado, y le he metido un trailing de 20 pips en el 10K7 a la última operación del día que me queda abierta ahora mismo. 

Si salta, termino el día con el 80% del objetivo diario alcanzado. Si tira un poco más, cubro objetivo diario al completo. "Pa lo que queda hoy en el convento", ya me da igual lo que hagan a partir de ahora hasta el cierre, la verdad. Ya ha sido un buen día 'per se'.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Eingggg?
> 
> Lo digo porque el futuro del SP está ahora en 1161 y el ibex en 10680 y a las 10 de la mañana cuando estaba el SP en 1161 el ibex estaba en 10620.



Era una coña hombre ::

te preguntaba si preferías susto (minusvalías) o muerte (zulamento)


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo ya hace un rato que me he hartado, y le he metido un trailing de 20 pips en el 10K7 a la última operación del día que me queda abierta ahora mismo.
> 
> Si salta, termino el día con el 80% del objetivo diario alcanzado. Si tira un poco más, cubro objetivo diario al completo. "Pa lo que queda hoy en el convento", ya me da igual lo que hagan a partir de ahora hasta el cierre, la verdad. Ya ha sido un buen día 'per se'.



Cierre manual en 10,706.5c 

enough is enough.... mañana más.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2010)

Y ahora el SP subiendo y el ibex bajando, todo ello con el dólar subiendo.

Eso me huele a algún marketmaker cerrando posiciones.


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario neutral.

Hoy ha sido un día con bastante actividad durante la mañana que se ha difuminado durante el resto del día, parece que se han ido a la playa (creo que sustituiré en adelante la playa por el bar, que ya no es verano )

A pesar de todo la operación destacada del día ha sido una compra de algo más de 200 contratos hacia las 12:30, en general el día ha sido algo mareante, comprando y vendiendo sin mucho sentido mientras el saldo diario iba bailando entre el verde y el rojo.

En subasta han comprado pero he tenido que filtrar bastante, no lo tendría en cuenta.

En resumen el día de hoy ha sido insustancial, mero trámite sin ideas claras, sin dirección definida y sin una triste subasta en la que apoyarnos para predecir algo, así que hoy es mejor no sacar conclusiones.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Oct 2010)

Venga chavales!!! Ahora mas que nunca


----------



## rafaxl (11 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Tras las últimas subidas del SP500, el VIX se acerca al soporte:



Has visto donde esta el VIX hoy?? 18,95...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2010)

Yo no digo nada pero hoy ha vuelto a pasar.

Cierre del SP en el mismo punto en el que estaba al cierre europeo.

No sé, debe de ser alguna clase de cachondeo entre leoncios o algo así.

¿Alguien tiene una estadística de esto?, es solo restarle a la cotización del SP a las 17:35 hora española la cotización del SP al cierre.

Y representarlo para ver si esa diferencia se ha reducido en los últimos tiempos o es algo que sucede siempre.


----------



## Fran200 (11 Oct 2010)

Si cerramos por encima que si el SP se adelanta, si es por debajo que el IBEX va atrasado y si cerramos igual que si es una jugada premeditada.

NUNCA ESTÁIS CONTENTOS????
Pronto acabará este "stand by" en cuanto el dinero empiece a moverse. Ya sabéis regla número uno: "El volumen determina la verdadera tendencia"
Suerte , cuando puedo le echo un vistazo al foro, y siempre me arranca una carcajada.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2010)

No te enfades gran leoncio, sólo lo comentaba por si podía ser un patrón para operar y tal...

¿Sigues sin poder contar nada de nada?, ¿ni batallitas?, ¿te han presentado a Gordon Gekko?


----------



## Fran200 (12 Oct 2010)

Warren nos presentó







Y luego salimos de fiesta


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2010)

Pues eso, en soporte, a ver qué hace mañana, porque la sesión de hoy ha sido algo especial. 

USA poco a poco avanza; ahora el DOW abraza la MM200 en semanal que en abril frenó el precio. A todo esto Europa continua en su lateral. Niveles a vigilar: 350 DAX, 830 STOXX y 950 IBEX. Lo colgué el día 5, pero sigue plenamente vigente:







Aprovecho para recordar que GAMESA sigue en caida libre, tal y como comentamos por aqui. Hoy se ha fostiado un 5%. Mientras la gente siga pensando que está barata, nada que hacer, seguirá cayendo. Y, ojo, que cuando las gacelas se cansen de este valor, no tiene por qué subir. Lo mejor es esperar, por ahora es una ratonera. 

Como curiosidad, en breve se cruzarán dos directrices que han sido muy importantes en el pasado (gráfico semanal):


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2010)

Atencion al hostiazo de apertura


----------



## mercenario (12 Oct 2010)

güenos días forería, el futuro del eurostoxx viene con un gap a la baja de 20 puntos y el del dax 30...por fín algo de acción.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Oct 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Menudo meneo ::.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

cerrados cortos de ayer en 10670 en 10565 con + 105 pipos


me ha llamado el negrata pdidiendome la direccion de los largos del hilo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

¿ el vencimiento es este viernes? ienso:


----------



## mercenario (12 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ el vencimiento es este viernes? ienso:



si
.....................


----------



## until (12 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo no digo nada pero hoy ha vuelto a pasar.
> 
> Cierre del SP en el mismo punto en el que estaba al cierre europeo.
> 
> ...



Buenas! Por si te sirve de Carpatos:
"EL SISTEMA DE FASE DE CONGESTIÓN DE NOFRI

Los mercados pasan la mayor parte del tiempo en movimientos sin tendencia, yendo de arriba a abajo dentro de un rango determinado por un equilibrio casi estable de la oferta y la demanda. La mayoría de los seguidores de tendencia se quejan del pobre rendimiento resultante de los mercados que no se mueven de forma continua en una dirección. No obstante, sus sistemas están diseñados para conservar el capital asumiendo repetidas pequeñas pérdidas durante estos periodos para capturar el «gran movimiento». El sistema de Eugene Nofri, presentado por Jeanette Nofri Steinberg, se utiliza durante el largo periodo de congestión, dando benefifcios continuos pero pequeños. Al sistema de Nofri no le preocupa el movimiento direccional sostenido, por lo tanto el usuario del Sistema de Fase de Congestión puede esperar a estar seguro de un área de congestión bien definida antes de comenzar una secuencia de operaciones.

La base del sistema es una vuelta en el tercer día. Si los precios están dentro de un área de congestión y han cerrado en la misma dirección durante dos días consecutivos, se toma la posición opuesta al cierre del segundo día, previendo una vuelta. Si esto es correcto, se toman beneficios al cierre del siguiente (tercer) día. Nofri alega una probabilidad del 75% de éxito utilizando esta técnica y la Teoría de las Rachas apoya esta cifra. Si hay un 50% de posibilidades de un movimiento o bien al alza o bien a la baja en el primer día, hay una proba¬bilidad del 25% de que se produzca el mismo movimiento al día siguiente y una probabilidad del 12,5% en el tercer día. Teniendo en cuenta tanto las comisiones como las variaciones en la distribución, es razonable asumir un 75%.

Puesto que la base del sistema de fase de congestión es la escasa probabilidad de una racha durante un periodo de precios lateral, la utilización de una racha de cuatro días en vez de tres debería aumentar la rentabilidad y la fiabilidad de las operaciones individuales al tiempo que reduce el número de oportunidades.

El Sistema de Fase de Congestión sólo se aplica a mercados dentro de un rango de trading específicamente definido por Nofri. Se advierte a los usuarios que no deben ser demasiado ansiosos y operar en un rango recién formado hasta que haya pasado un tiempo adecuado o haya fallado algún ataque a la resistencia y el soporte. El techo del área de congestión se define como un máximo, seguido inmediatamente por dos días consecutivos de precios me¬nores; el suelo de la congestión es un precio mínimo seguido por dos días más altos. Un nuevo máximo o mínimo cancela el área de congestión. Dos días consecutivos cualesquiera con los precios cerrando prácticamente sin cambios (por ejemplo ± 2 ticks) son considerados como uno solo a efectos del sistema. Estos rangos ocurren con frecuencia y pueden hallarse mostrando en un gráfico los últimos 10 días. En los casos en los que el techo o el suelo se han formado tras una ruptura o un movimiento importante, se recomienda un periodo de espera de 10 días adicionales para asegurar la continuación del área de congestión y limitar el riesgo durante los periodos más volátiles. Recuerde, los sistemas que operan únicamente dentro de un rango ofrecen muchas oportunidades que deben ser ejercitadas con paciencia.

Un área de congestión no se forma hasta que puedan identificarse tanto un techo como un suelo. La penetración de un techo anterior y la formación de uno nuevo redefinen el rango sin alterar el suelo; puede darse el caso opuesto con un nuevo suelo. Si se produce una ruptu¬ra falsa con una duración de dos o tres días, la prudencia recomienda un periodo de espera de siete días. También es posible utilizar stops de forma lógica, siendo los puntos más evidentes el techo y el suelo del área de congestión actual, pero se podrían formular stops más cercanos basándose en la volatilidad del precio.

El sistema de fase de congestión puede utilizarse por sí solo como un método de trading a corto plazo o puede utilizarse para complementar cualquier otra técnica más a largo plazo. Cuando se utiliza para intentar mejorar los precios de entrada o salida, el sistema es válido como mecanismo para afinar el momento exacto de la ejecución – pero sólo dentro de las áreas de congestión definidas por las reglas. No está pensado para ser utilizado en todas las situaciones. El reverso del sistema dice que una señal de entrada dada fuera de un área de congestión debería tomarse inmediatamente porque lo más probable es que se trate de un periodo de movimiento prolongado en una dirección. Pero en un rango de trading, el sistema de congestión de fase puede hacer que una técnica de media móvil pase de perdedora a ganadora."

Un saludo!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

creo que ayer Zapatero dijo que ibamos a tener una recuperacion fuerte..... y yo con todo el cargador corto metido hoygan, a este no lo supera ni la niña, ni market ni nadie 

Zapatero garantia de calidad ::

Lo unico preocupante es que un dia se le escape una verdad y nos vayamos a maximos


----------



## kaxkamel (12 Oct 2010)

enésimo off-topic

en RETA vuelve estar disponible la apuesta de dónde acabará el ibex 35 en el 2010.

la de por debajo de 9.000 se paga a 4,50 a 1
la de entre 10.000 y 10.500 a 3 a 1 (la que menos se paga)

la que mejor se paga es la de + de 15,000, que se paga 25 a 1.... ANIMO, JUANLUI!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

¿ veis como no mentia ayer cuando decia que pollastrin y market se iban ? ::

hoy ha sido Cordobesa la que me ha enviado un email :

Hola Bajaman :

queria preguntarte si sabes donde venden sillones ergonomicos de esos tan comodos que te hacen masajes, lo digo por que preveo jornadas laborales maratonianas hasta llegar a los tresmiles y mas alla.

Nuestro comun amigo Tonuel me ha pedido que le ponga una orden de cierre de cortos en los 3001, yo creo que es muy conservador y se va a perder una buena parte de las bajadas, pero el insiste en que quiere estar tranquilo alli en las bahamas.

Un fuerte abrazo "


----------



## Dawkins (12 Oct 2010)

GAM se despeña otro 6% hoy... esta se desintegra antes de fin de año xD


----------



## pyn (12 Oct 2010)

Hasta que no la saquen del ibex y la tengan unos meses en la nevera no recuperará hasta los 7-8€. Mientras siga apareciendo en los medios como "la que más baja del ibex" alguien la seguirá encontrando barata o pensando "no puede bajar más". Pobrecilla, con las alegrías que dió en su momento.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Oct 2010)

Por fin un día con rango. A ver si somos capaces de sacar buena tajada.

Ahora mismo en el centro del canal. Tenemos un nivel arriba a 70 puntos y por debajo 140 puntos.

Estamos dentro con poca carga desde 10530. Intentaremos aguantar el precio ya que estamos en positivo. Si pierde niveles rápidamente saltaran stop y hasta la base del canal.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> GAM se despeña otro 6% hoy... esta se desintegra antes de fin de año xD



Más o menos puede buscar los 4,2 euros para empezar a remontar. Pero vamos sólo apta para valientes y temerarios


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Por fin un día con rango. A ver si somos capaces de sacar buena tajada.
> 
> Ahora mismo en el centro del canal. Tenemos un nivel arriba a 70 puntos y por debajo 140 puntos.



¿hoy se puede sacar también tajada en un día festivo?, lo digo por el volumen


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Por fin un día con rango. A ver si somos capaces de sacar buena tajada.
> 
> Ahora mismo en el centro del canal. Tenemos un nivel arriba a 70 puntos y por debajo 140 puntos.
> 
> Estamos dentro con poca carga desde 10530. Intentaremos aguantar el precio ya que estamos en positivo. Si pierde niveles rápidamente saltaran stop y hasta la base del canal.



una vez cerrados con plusvis los ultimos cortos ya tengo la orden de cerrar los otros en la parte baja del canal, en 10465 f ¿ lo subo un pelin ? es que no se si por 5 putos pipos me quedare fuera, que no es la primera vez 

Pepitoria : " hoy se puede sacar también tajada en un día festivo?, lo digo por el volumen " estando corto si, no pensaras que necesito un gran volumen para cerrar mis cortos........con 10 tipos dispuestos a comprarme un mini cada uno me sobra hoyga


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2010)

Sí señor, esto es un inversor serio, con dos cojones. 

Creía que hoy no abría el Ibex por festivo nacional, y acabo de levantarme ahora mismo. Anda que los huevos.

A ver si me da tiempo a hacer algo. Joder.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hoy se puede sacar también tajada en un día festivo?, lo digo por el volumen



Los días con poco volumen son los más apetitosos, con poco capital se consiguen buenos movimientos.

Desde que han entrado en 10530, 70 puntos sin mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí señor, esto es un inversor serio, con dos cojones.
> 
> Creía que hoy no abría el Ibex por festivo nacional, y *acabo de levantarme ahora mismo*. Anda que los huevos.
> 
> A ver si me da tiempo a hacer algo. Joder.



¿hay tanta diferencia horaria en Las Caiman ? ::


----------



## Lexuss (12 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Los días con poco volumen son los más apetitosos, con poco capital se consiguen buenos movimientos.
> 
> Desde que han entrado en 10530, 70 puntos sin mucho esfuerzo.




Zuloman aprovecha metiendo cortos y te lo llevas a los 3.000 tu solo y mañana nos ponemos largos si eso...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Zuloman aprovecha metiendo cortos y te lo llevas a los 3.000 tu solo y mañana nos ponemos largos si eso...



yo de momento ya tengo en la saca plusvis de los ultimos cortos.....doble efecto: por un lado lo dicho plusvis, y por otro si se tuerecen las cosas solo me pillan con la mitad de la posicion y hay balas para vaciar el cargador mas arriba 

y la opcion C , idilica, nos vamos a la parte baja del canal, cierro todos los cortos y me pongo largo


----------



## pyn (12 Oct 2010)

¿De qué canal hablas zulomaniac?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿De qué canal hablas zulomaniac?



10465f a 10635 f :ouch:

AVISO IMPORTANTE: *** dato ofrecido por mi bolita de cristal con fiabilidad 0% ***

edito: En realidad me sale un pelin mas abajo y un pelin mas arriba, pero lo puesto son mis ordenes de cerrar o abrir cortos respectivamente.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Mucha calma tensa hay hoy en las bolsas no se... estan todos como perros esperando a la FED y los datos de ventas.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

El crudo se ha puesto algo pepon.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mucha calma tensa hay hoy en las bolsas no se... estan todos como perros esperando a la FED y los datos de ventas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mucha calma tensa hay hoy en las bolsas no se... estan todos como perros esperando a la FED y los datos de ventas.



y a que hora es eso? :


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y a que hora es eso? :



La FED a las 20:00 y los datos de ventas: el de GS a las 13:45 y el Redbook a las 14:55.


----------



## Nico (12 Oct 2010)

Amigo... salga lo que salga harán lo que quieran hacer !!

El viernes tuvieron que SUSPENDER la ejecución de hipotecas en USA (en todo el país) y esa situación puede llevar a una catarata de juicios EN CONTRA de los bancos por los daños causados a quienes YA FUERON desalojados.

Has visto que la noticia impacte en algo ?

Imagínate que fuera en España... tendrías a los bancos bajando un 25% y la bolsa suspendida. En USA creo que el CITI hizo hasta un máximo y todo.

Olvídate de los datos y mira la bolsa, no tienen ninguna relación uno y otra.


----------



## Nico (12 Oct 2010)

Perdón... notarán que cambié mi viejo avatar por uno más sombrio y preparado para el BIG GUANO.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Amigo... salga lo que salga harán lo que quieran hacer !!
> 
> El viernes tuvieron que SUSPENDER la ejecución de hipotecas en USA (en todo el país) y esa situación puede llevar a una catarata de juicios EN CONTRA de los bancos por los daños causados a quienes YA FUERON desalojados.
> 
> ...



No me habia enterado yo de eso. Cual fue la causa? tienes un enlace a la noticia?


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Por cierto, poquito a poco van subiendo...


----------



## tarrito (12 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Perdón... notarán que cambié mi viejo avatar por uno más sombrio y preparado para el BIG GUANO.



sip! se ha notado ... ¿nombre de peli/serie? please!

también el nuevo avatar de Bertok rules!


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2010)

La del 10,650 estaba más que cantada. Alè alè, vamos a por otra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La del 10,650 estaba más que cantada. Alè alè, vamos a por otra.



¿los 10500 c ?


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿los 10500 c ?



jajaja, vil vengativo, ruin-king  me has devuelto el toque de atención que te dì yo el otro día con lo de poner la letra al final, eh?

pero tienes razón, ha sido mi culpa: 10,650c, quería decir.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Oct 2010)

Por si os sirve en los 10650, no hemos soltado los largos.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Que coj***s de mierda de dia es este?? no se si al final veremos guano o cachondeo. Que aburrimiento.


----------



## Malus (12 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> sip! se ha notado ... ¿nombre de peli/serie? please!
> 
> también el nuevo avatar de Bertok rules!



Ghost in the shell, una de las dos peliculas, aunque no recuerdo bien si la 1 o 2. 
Saludos a todos. Ya no sigo tan a menudo el hilo como antes. Es lo que pasa cuando uno no tiene liquidez para meterle al ibex por estar pillado en otra parte. Pero bueno, a ver si consigo volver para el big wano.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Oct 2010)

Hoy me parece que ha habido unas operaciones bastante gordas en el Ibex, yo nunca había visto operaciones de 2000 contratos.

Creo que ha sido de compra a eso de las 10:45.

Ahora, en esta última bajada, estarían deshaciendo esa posición, porque ha habido también movimientos gordos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (12 Oct 2010)

La confianza de las gacelas subió ayer al cierre del SP (y eso que le dieron un buen meneo antes del cierre), por lo tanto, esta bajada se puede entender todavía como un simple movimiento táctico para sacudirse gacelas alcistas.

Si se trata de eso, todavía habría recorrido al alza, ya que la confianza de las manos fuertes se mueve muy poco y está bastante neutral, las gacelas están alcistas pero sin exageraciones.

Hay que esperar, recomiendo precaución porque yo he visto operaciones con un volumen que no había visto nunca en el Ibex.

Aunque lo del volumen puede ser por culpa del vencimiento, Mulder debería decir algo.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hoy me parece que ha habido unas operaciones bastante gordas en el Ibex, yo nunca había visto operaciones de 2000 contratos.
> 
> Creo que ha sido de compra a eso de las 10:45.
> 
> Ahora, en esta última bajada, estarían deshaciendo esa posición, porque ha habido también movimientos gordos.



Esta siendo un dia raro hoy. Me da mala espina.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Oct 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pronto acabará este "stand by" en cuanto el dinero empiece a moverse. Ya sabéis regla número uno: *"El volumen determina la verdadera tendencia"*
> Suerte , cuando puedo le echo un vistazo al foro, y siempre me arranca una carcajada.



Esto lo dejó anoche Fran en el foro....

Este cuando habla, sube el pan.ienso:

Por cierto jornada redonda. Solo falta que alcance la parte alta del canal y lo mismo me envían a casa hasta el lunes


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La confianza de las gacelas subió ayer al cierre del SP (y eso que le dieron un buen meneo antes del cierre), por lo tanto, esta bajada se puede entender todavía como un simple movimiento táctico para sacudirse gacelas alcistas.
> 
> Si se trata de eso, todavía habría recorrido al alza, ya que la confianza de las manos fuertes se mueve muy poco y está bastante neutral, las gacelas están alcistas pero sin exageraciones.
> 
> ...




Cierto y verdad que algunas operaciones han sido un poco desconcertantes (por tamaño) para lo habitual. Yo por si acaso acabo de cerrar mi tercera y última entrada por hoy, y ya me retiro hasta mañana. 

Quién sabe las sorpresas de la robasta... mejor fuera que dentro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> 10465f a 10635 f :ouch:
> 
> AVISO IMPORTANTE: *** dato ofrecido por mi bolita de cristal con fiabilidad 0% ***
> 
> edito: En realidad me sale un pelin mas abajo y un pelin mas arriba, pero lo puesto son mis ordenes de cerrar o abrir cortos respectivamente.



no olvide dejar los aparejos para que las hembras y los cachorros puedan comer los restos 

Increiblemente mi bolita ( de momento ) y a falta de mejor indicador ha acertado el maximo en 10635f 

momento en que me entro la orden de cortos posteriormente cerrados con +35 pipos 

EDITO: UPS ¿ que ven mis hojos ? me ha vuelto a entrar la orden de cortos en 10635 ......estaria mas tranquilo si me confirmararis que el maximo son 10650f

otra vez la centena mal puesta y corregida xd


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Oct 2010)

Un último intento para llevarlo a máximos. Con poca carga, pero puede dar bastantes puntos.


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no olvide dejar los aparejos para que las hembras y los cachorros puedan comer los restos




Zulo, hay convergencia de techos en 10,698c y como máximo absoluto 10,738c

Yo apostaría porque quieren llegar a tocar los 10K7 antes de cierre.

Que tengas suerte,


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un último intento para llevarlo a máximos. Con poca carga, pero puede dar bastantes puntos.



cerrados con +15  que me has metido el miedo en el cuerpo y mas al ver el 10640f 

cierro el chiringuito y a ver que pasa mañana 

pollastri, veo que mientras me avisabas yo cerraba cortos , ya sabe que mi fe en la bolita es bastante escasa


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La confianza de las gacelas subió ayer al cierre del SP (y eso que le dieron un buen meneo antes del cierre), por lo tanto, esta bajada se puede entender todavía como un simple movimiento táctico para sacudirse gacelas alcistas.
> 
> Si se trata de eso, todavía habría recorrido al alza, ya que la confianza de las manos fuertes se mueve muy poco y está bastante neutral, las gacelas están alcistas pero sin exageraciones.
> 
> ...



Tengo una operación hacia las 10:50 de 1965 contratos (casi 2000) pero según mi sistema es de venta, aunque ha sido la que ha hecho el suelo del saldo diario de hoy.

De todas formas hoy el volumen está siendo altísimo y podrían haberse salido ya de esa operación porque en las siguientes ha habido volumen de compra suficiente como para haberla liquidado y eso es lo que me parece que ha pasado, aunque un aumento de volumen no me cuadra con subidas, pero claro esta es semana de vencimiento...


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Oct 2010)

Una vez realizados beneficios buscamos de nuevo el techo del canal. Si tocamos nivel de compras automáticas...70 puntos adicionales.
Pero que hagan el trabajo otros.


Pues lo dicho, hasta la semana que viene.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Una vez realizados beneficios buscamos de nuevo el techo del canal. Si tocamos nivel de compras automáticas...70 puntos adicionales.
> Pero que hagan el trabajo otros.
> 
> 
> *Pues lo dicho, hasta la semana que viene*.



uno menos comprando mañana y pasado , bueno para los cortos


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido muy alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día con bastante actividad y parece que los leoncios no se han ido al bar en ningún momento, hemos tenido un buen número de operaciones con volumen bastante más alto del habitual, aunque destaca una orden de 1965 contratos hacia las 10:50 de la mañana donde se ha formado el volumen máximo negativo, pero hemos tenido muchas de más de 300 contratos, incluso con más de 500 a lo largo de todo el día.

Parece como si de repente los leoncios se hubieran fijado de nuevo en las bolsas.

El día ha sido de mareo constante, pero hemos tenido un predominio de bajadas hasta las 10:50, luego subidas hasta las 15:30 aproximadamente y otro periodo donde han predominado de nuevo las bajadas, aunque hacia el final de la sesión se han puesto algo compradores.

En subasta no está claro lo que han hecho, pero aplicando diversos filtros diría que han vendido.

La conclusión de hoy es que podríamos empezar a bajar en breve debido a este aumento tan repentino del volumen, aunque es semana de vencimientos y esto también podría deberse a manipulaciones pre-vencimiento, mañana lo veremos más claro según donde acabemos.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2010)

Sigo agazapado en mi cueva, cual rata olisqueando el trozo de queso que está fuera de la ratonera.

Estoy a punto de salir de caza mayor, bien cargadito y tal. Lo único que me impidiría subir al tren es que de repente venga un velón rojo que destroce por exceso el punto de entrar con cortos.

Llevan unos cuantos días mareando al personal. Meintras más tarden, más fuerte será la hostia.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Sigo agazapado en mi cueva, cual rata olisqueando el trozo de queso que está fuera de la ratonera.
> 
> Estoy a punto de salir de caza mayor, bien cargadito y tal. Lo único que me impidiría subir al tren es que de repente venga un velón rojo que destroce por exceso el punto de entrar con cortos.
> 
> Llevan unos cuantos días mareando al personal. Meintras más tarden, más fuerte será la hostia.



Te imagino asi:


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2010)

Pero con bazoka ....


----------



## pyn (12 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Sigo agazapado en mi cueva, cual rata olisqueando el trozo de queso que está fuera de la ratonera.
> 
> Estoy a punto de salir de caza mayor, bien cargadito y tal. Lo único que me impidiría subir al tren es que de repente venga un velón rojo que destroce por exceso el punto de entrar con cortos.
> 
> Llevan unos cuantos días mareando al personal. Meintras más tarden, más fuerte será la hostia.



1165 es tu número de la suerte.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> 1165 es tu número de la suerte.



Estoy siguiendo el mercado para entrar corto. Si el SP supera los 1165 me tocará esperar un poco más.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo el mercado para entrar corto. Si el SP supera los 1165 me tocará esperar un poco más.



Desde luego que no se como cerrara esto pero lo que si digo es que me parece un autentico coñazo el dia de hoy.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2010)

estos días son muy importantes, están consumiendo tiempo ...

Hay que esperar un poquito más todavía.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> estos días son muy importantes, están consumiendo tiempo ...
> 
> Hay que esperar un poquito más todavía.



Como os he leido aqui, me he armado de paciencia tal que parezco un monje budista en potencia. Cabeza fria, lectura de los hechos observando detalles y tal y tal 8:.

Lo que me joderia y mucho seria que la semana que viene hubiese algo de accion ya que no voy a estar por estos lares ni con un PC delante vomito::vomito.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2010)

Una orden de venta en el SP por debajo de 1150 .....

Yo creo que la señal la da esta misma semana.

No obstante hay que tener paciencia. Yo tengo más paciencia que ellos dinero para manipular


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Sabeis algo de la FED???


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

El SP en verde de momento. Dale pepon, que esto es una sarnaa.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Volvemos al mismo punto.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2010)

El divino barbas habló

"Los miembros de la FED entendieron que era mejor a corto plazo usar más medidas de apoyo. Igualmente entendieron que las expectativas de inflación son a la baja en el corto plazo.

No creen posible por el momento que la economía entre en recesión. 

Algunos miembros consideran que la lentitud del crecimiento del empleo no es suficiente para bajar la tasa de paro de forma conveniente."


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> Los miembros de la FED entendieron que era mejor a corto plazo usar más medidas de apoyo. Igualmente entendieron que las expectativas de inflación son a la baja en el corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Ahora hace falta un interprete para traducir esto... 

Pues nada seguimos con la agonia, todo verde pradera. No me fio ni un pelo de esta peña, como siempre con sus hachazos.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2010)

Menudo peponazo ha pegado esto


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ahora hace falta un interprete para traducir esto...
> 
> Pues nada seguimos con la agonia, todo verde pradera. No me fio ni un pelo de esta peña, como siempre con sus hachazos.



El intérprete es el S&P y dice que le van a dar a la impresora hasta que nos quedemos sin árboles


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2010)

o hasta que reviente .....


----------



## pyn (12 Oct 2010)

Con noticias como esta da la sensación que van a tenernos en espera hasta pasadas las elecciones ¿no os da esa impresión? Parece como que están reteniendo "lo que está por llegar" para que se lo coma otro gobierno.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

Lo van a llevar a las putas nubes. HDLGP, la van a liar tanto imprimir, no quiero ni pensar las consecuencias porque no duermo.

Ahora a ver con la que sale trinchete para devaluar el euro porque imagino que esto le apretara los huevillos un poco.


----------



## Asturiano (12 Oct 2010)

Hace tiempo que pasamos el punto de no retorno, han decidido suicidarse.

Trichete tiene a los cerditos para hacer a su antojo.


----------



## pleura (12 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Lo van a llevar a las putas nubes. HDLGP, la van a liar tanto imprimir, no quiero ni pensar las consecuencias porque no duermo.
> 
> Ahora a ver con la que sale trinchete para devaluar el euro porque imagino que esto le apretara los huevillos un poco.



bajar tipos?


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2010)

pleura dijo:


> bajar tipos?



No creo que a weber le haga mucha gracia.

Estos piratas uropedos tienen sesgo alcista. Todo lo contrario a los usanos.


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

1171, voy cogiendo el transbordador. Taluegoss. 

Edito:1172 y subiendo...:S


----------



## rafaxl (12 Oct 2010)

1169 al final.


----------



## rosonero (12 Oct 2010)

Hola a todos!!!! Solo pasaba a saludar, llevo días fuera de mercado a la espera que esto se mueva un poquito y de tener algo más de tiempo. Parece que hoy ha habido un empujoncito final en el SP pero se me antoja incluso pequeño como respuesta a la vuelta del helicóptero de la FED.
También a la espera de que el anunciado endurecimiento del BCE a los banquitos a la hora de provisionarse tenga algún efecto.

Saludos.


----------



## enric68 (13 Oct 2010)

OFF TOPIC

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1_fgKS6g0I?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1_fgKS6g0I?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX2nv_3q9mY?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX2nv_3q9mY?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Saludos y que lo disfruteis/sufrais.


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2010)

enric68 dijo:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> <object width="640" height="385">
> </param>
> ...



diosss enric, eres mas inquietante que 1 gitano haciendo footing.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Oct 2010)

parece que vamos a tener gap alcista ........esperemos que los bandazos prevencimiento nos permitan abrochar plusvis 

tengo medio cargador dispuesto a tal fin


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> parece que vamos a tener gap alcista ........esperemos que los bandazos prevencimiento nos permitan abrochar plusvis
> 
> tengo medio cargador dispuesto a tal fin



Yo despues de ver el sp romper los 1165 como lo hizo ayer me voy a estar una temporada viendo los toros ( y nunca mejor dicho) desde la barrera.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo despues de ver el sp romper los 1165 como lo hizo ayer me voy a estar una temporada viendo los toros ( y nunca mejor dicho) desde la barrera.



en ws no tienen un Zapatero, solo un Obama que aunque va por buen camino aun no le llega ni a la suela de los Zapatos al mejor aliado de los bajistas ejpañol 

tu deja que el ibex se aproxime al 9800 y dale con todo lo gordo


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2010)

9.800??? veo más bien los 11.000 xDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> 9.800??? veo más bien los 11.000 xDD



Mira tu avatar 

.... y confia en jpmorgan


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mira tu avatar
> 
> .... y confia en jpmorgan



Es dificil hacerlo viendo el percal. Esta semana mejor estar quieto pienso yo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Es dificil hacerlo viendo el percal. Esta semana mejor estar quieto pienso yo.



yo de momento + 25 pipos con cortos en 10775 cerrados en 10750 

me voy dejando orden de cortos mas arriba


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Que poca actividad hay hoy en el hilo, donde estan nuestros tertulianos del Sanedrín?


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

10800c. Y seguimos para bingo.

Bernanke, cada dia que pasa y metes mas estimulos muere un gatito.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> 10800c. Y seguimos para bingo.
> 
> Bernanke, cada dia que pasa y metes mas estimulos muere un gatito.



Y se cepilla unos cuantos acres de selva amazonica. Yo creo que debería de abrir algo así como 

" The Ben Bernanke ecofriendly reserve "

Our challenge to keep our policies in harmony with nature.

Yo creo que a ojo, podrían empezar por 10.000 hectáreas


----------



## Abner (13 Oct 2010)

Asco de pepones!! ¡¡¡Capitulad ya mamones!!!
Queremos sangre!!!!. Queremos ver arder las calles!!! 
¡¡Queremos ver pisos de 100m2 a menos de 100k.!!
¡¡Y embargos de yates. Y lapidación pública de políticastros!!

¿Es mucho pedir?

Este foro sin caídas bíblicas no vale nada.
Qué pasa con ese octubre madmaxistaaaaaa j.s.d.l.g.p. 

Leoncios del muindo, ¡dadle al botón rojo leñe que estáis sólos en el parqué, ¿no véis que no tenéis a nadie a quién robar/venderle vuestros papelotes?

Apocalipsis Now!! Que me aburro

P.D: Que conste querido leoncio por si estás leyendo esto, que a otro gili con tus papelotes, estoy fuera y a salvo de tus ridículos movimientos de escaso volumen, monetario e intelectual, jajajajaa. róbale a tu abuela.

P.D.2: Perdonadme, se me está yendo la pinza, es esta calma que precede a la tormenta, el ozono que me pone de mala baba. Voy a hacerme una tortilla de lexatines.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (13 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Asco de pepones!! ¡¡¡Capitulad ya mamones!!!
> Queremos sangre!!!!. Queremos ver arder las calles!!!
> ¡¡Queremos ver pisos de 100m2 a menos de 100k.!!
> ¡¡Y embargos de yates. Y lapidación pública de políticastros!!
> ...



Gracias por las risas :XX: Y de acuerdo totalmente, a ver si se acaba ya esta comedia y se va todo ATPC...


----------



## tarrito (13 Oct 2010)

para l@s que se aburren, se pueden entretener poniéndose al día en actualidad del corazón (prensa rosa/amarilla) 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVTorLysjgI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abner (13 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> para l@s que se aburren, se pueden entretener poniéndose al día en actualidad del corazón (prensa rosa/amarilla)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVTorLysjgI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



qué bueno tio, :XX::XX: me parto!!!


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Venga chavales que no hay mucha actividad aqui hoy. Que tal veis la tarde?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (13 Oct 2010)

Teoría 1: El ibex se retrasa respecto del SP porque están vendiendo de lo lindo.

Teoría 2: El ibex se retrasa respecto del SP porque se han pasado de frenada y el vencimiento está por debajo del nivel actual.

Teoría del todo:
a) Tiene que haber rally de Navidad porque el consumo está fatal.
b) No puede caer hasta el vencimiento del viernes.
c) No puede caer hasta que pasen las elecciones en EEUU.
4) Será en noviembre (y no será mucho).


----------



## Abner (13 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Teoría 1: El ibex se retrasa respecto del SP porque están vendiendo de lo lindo.
> 
> Teoría 2: El ibex se retrasa respecto del SP porque se han pasado de frenada y el vencimiento está por debajo del nivel actual.
> 
> ...



Teoría todo a 100. 100% warranty free

1. Los leoncios se dan cuenta de que sigue sin picar nadie. 
2. Los leoncios se dan cuenta de que necesitan pasta puesto que la mayoría provienen de entidades financieras que intentan ganar liquidez como sea. 
3. Los leoncios se dan cuenta de que no hay nadie al que robarle las plusvis.
4. El leoncio más necesitado después de haberse estado revendiéndose y comprando entre ellos para sujetar esta mierda, decide que marica el último.
5. El siguiente leoncio que esté necesitado dice, y una mierda, yo no soy menos. El último, es el tonto.
6. Después de navidades, las ventas de pisos bajan aún más. 
7. Los bancos, ven que no pueden aprovisionar beneficios con suficiente rapidez para sacar los pisos a subasta puesto que no han robado lo suficiente a ingenuos que pensaban que el análisis técnico es algo que funciona de verdad. 
8. Todos los bancos, cajas y brokers, a la quiebra.
9. Ejpaña suspende pagos.
10. El primer tolai con un motor V8 se convierte en el loco max de la A-6. Se convierte en estrella panasiática. Le dan el premio del Festival del mono chillón de Beijing. 

11. Los demás, morimos cuando se nos acaban los latunes.

12. LOS LEXATINES SIGUEN SIN HACERME EFECTO, ))


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Vamos pepon, dale duro a ver si te estampas con el techo de una p*** vez.


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Teoría todo a 100. 100% warranty free
> 
> 10. El primer tolai con un motor V8 se convierte en el loco max de la A-6. Se convierte en estrella panasiática. Le dan el premio del Festival del mono chillón de Beijing.



Estoy interesado en el desenlace del punto 10 de la historia. Al próximo ataque de locura que te dé, en cosa de unos 10 minutos o así, te importaría retomar el relato centrándote en el Tolai y su V8 en dura pugna frente a los Leoncios de la Muerte?

gracias


----------



## Interesado (13 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes!

Está complicado el tema. 

Por los paquetones de compra que están metiendo los leones se diría que esto tiene que ir para arriba.

El sentimiento usano está alcista, pero cada vez más gente pasa a neutral. Aquí seguimos bajistas. 






El VIX por los suelos rompiendo soportes. El dolar batallando con el 1.4 y la FED a lo suyo que es dar por culo.

El IBEX en zona de resistencias muy complicada, peleando con la bajista desde máximos.

Lo mejor va a ser no mover un dedo hasta el vencimiento, si la zulopatía lo permite, claro.


----------



## Abner (13 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy interesado en el desenlace del punto 10 de la historia. Al próximo ataque de locura que te dé, en cosa de unos 10 minutos o así, te importaría retomar el relato centrándote en el Tolai y su V8 en dura pugna frente a los Leoncios de la Muerte?
> 
> gracias



Ah, amigo pollastre, es una historia triste en sus comienzos, pero con final feliz. Es la historia de un hombre, expasapisero profesional con chalé en Las Lomas, que con las plusvas de sus pisitoh, se compró un SUV Porsche Chayán, modelo turbo. 
Su mujer, visillera de alto standing, le echó de casa, al quebrar y no poder mantener su status de vida, 
Sobrevive junto a un perro al que llama, mi amigo el Pocero, de raza bulldog, robando gasolina cada 200km (porque el Chayán, ya se sabe que gasta mucho) en las estaciones de la antigua Repsol, ahora perteneciente a la floreciente y maloliente compañía china Chin-o-Fuen-la.
Es en esas estaciones, con sistemas de cámara todo a 100 choni (empresa participada en un 30% por la nueva gurú de la economía Belén Esteban), donde las productoras de cine asiáticas se interesan por la vida de este soldado de fortuna venido a menos, cuyas andanzas se ven en los noticiarios de todo el mundo.

El resto ya te lo puedes imaginar, vive feliz con una modelo china el resto de su vida, muere, le hacen una estatua de cera que ponen al lado de la del Dioni en el museo de grandes y probos hombres ejpañoles (museo naturalmente subvencionado a cargo de los presupuestos del 2012). La ex-mujer hace el agosto vendiendo las memorias de nuestro héroe.


FIN.


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> _Es la historia de un hombre, expasapisero profesional con chalé en Las Lomas, que con las plusvas de sus pisitoh, se compró un_




No me jodas que has contratado a Zuloman para protagonizar tu "Macbeth visto por detrás"???


----------



## tarrito (13 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Ah, amigo pollastre, es una historia triste en sus comienzos ... FIN.



este post sin fotos de la modelo china ... no vale nada! :no:
::


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2010)

Cuando se sube con palabras bonitas, malo, muy malo. Todo esto ya está descontado. Llevo semanas repitiendo que paciencia, que hay que esperar, pero es que es así de aburrido. La subida "buena" no la servirán en bandeja, con noticias difundidas en los medios que todo el mundo pueda escuchar. Ahora el peque ve que estamos mal, aunque "lo peor ya ha pasado" y oye que el barbas y el otro van a hacer cualquier cosa para mantener el tinglado y piensa "claro, no lo van a dejar caer. Ergo, si no cae, sube, luego compro y me forro", un razonamiento que ni Descartes. Recordad como desde los 11.350 del IBEX se pasaron meses subiendo hasta los 12.230, de ahí ya se fantaseaba con los 13.000 o la vuelta a máximos. Lo mismo. Es desesperante y alguien puede estar tentado de comprar, no sea que pierdan la oportunidad, pero si pensamos especialmente en el largo plazo, entrar ahora sin reservas creo que es una mala idea. 

Sobre lo que tenemos:

Ayer di tres referencias para Europa:

350 DAX (petada y directo a los 430)

830 STOXX (en eso estamos)

900-50 IBEX (todavía le falta un poco)

La superación de estos niveles dejaría la puerta abierta a objetivos más ambiciosos:

DAX:







STOXX:







Fijaos que el objetivo por rotura del lateral coincide en ambos casos con el objetivo de un segundo impulso alcista (lo he señalado en el gráfico del STOXX, pero en el DAX es igual.)

IBEX: 








Mismo planteamiento.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Parece que pepon ha despertado de la siesta no?? estan cogiendo mucha carrerilla. El DJ por encima de 11100.


----------



## Abner (13 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Parece que pepon ha despertado de la siesta no?? estan cogiendo mucha carrerilla. El DJ por encima de 11100.



Mi desplante en toda regla a los leoncios pepones lo ha provocado. Han dicho, joer, que el Abner dice que no se mete, que el muy mamón se guarda sus plusvis y no conseguiremos liquidez para provisionar los devaluados pisos, vamos a subirlo un poco más, a ver si pica. Ja. Esperad sentados leoncios, mi paciencia es infinita y mi frialdad extrema. Súbelo, súbelo, pepón. Más dura será la caída.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Mi desplante en toda regla a los leoncios pepones lo ha provocado. Han dicho, joer, que el Abner dice que no se mete, que el muy mamón se guarda sus plusvis y no conseguiremos liquidez para provisionar los devaluados pisos, vamos a subirlo un poco más, a ver si pica. Ja. Esperad sentados leoncios, mi paciencia es infinita y mi frialdad extrema. Súbelo, súbelo, pepón. Más dura será la caída.



Yo creo que gran parte andamos igual, al quite en cuanto suene la campana. 8: Aun lo subiran mas.


----------



## Abner (13 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me jodas que has contratado a Zuloman para protagonizar tu "Macbeth visto por detrás"???



Zuloman en realidad es la vis cómica en la peli, el JarJar Binx del loco max de la A-6.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Otro arreon mas. 10850 cazados.

Edito: no querran ir a probar los 10900 no??


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Animo tios!! que a este paso catamos los oncemiles antes del vencimiento. 240 puntos de subida sin despeinarse hoyga, es cachondo.

SP pasando 1180.


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2010)

Al menos las 

Novavax, Inc.: NASDAQ:NVAX quotes & news - Google Finance

Se han despertado hoy... espero que no sea para empapelar al personal.


----------



## Malus (13 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Al menos las
> 
> Novavax, Inc.: NASDAQ:NVAX quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Se han despertado hoy... espero que no sea para empapelar al personal.



Ya te digo, pero aun asi, con la subida del euro aun no entro en ganancias. Entre con el cambio a 1,28....


----------



## carvil (13 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes 

La siguiente resistencia está en 1090 SPX y fallará en el corto plazo :rolleye:

Nuevo HOM en el Oro 1375$

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-bzWSJG93P8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0&amp;color1=0x234900&amp;color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-bzWSJG93P8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0&amp;color1=0x234900&amp;color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Al menos las
> 
> Novavax, Inc.: NASDAQ:NVAX quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Se han despertado hoy... espero que no sea para empapelar al personal.



UBS ha estado agitando el bosque entero toda la semana pasada... BARDA rumores... hoy han entregado un buen pellizco a SIGA.

Ya saben el dicho................. el que laSIGA la conSIGA :baba:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Oct 2010)

Mulder tienes un mp.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Oct 2010)

DP, tu que tienes buen ojo... has visto MON, y RIMM?.

Como las ves?


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy he tenido un par de problemas durante el día con la conexión (se me ha colgado el maldito router) y no estoy seguro de los resultados, así que no voy a contar con un par de presuntos fallos.

Hoy el volumen ha sido muy liante con constantes compras y ventas, aun así parece que han empezado el día vendiendo (y por lo visto palmando) porque no han conseguido girar el precio del todo, hacia las 13 horas se han puesto todos de acuerdo en subirlo y hacia las 16 han empezado a salir algunas ventas de nuevo, sin embargo el saldo diario ha estado todo el día en positivo (¿dark pools?)

En subasta han comprado, pero no mucho porque he tenido que filtrar.

Parece que hoy les ha cogido el toro pero rápidamente se han puesto largos como todo el mundo, desde luego se ha visto muchísima presión vendedora al principio pero no han conseguido tirarlo abajo, parece que ellos también esperan que esto gire pero los institucionales no les dejan ponerse cortos.


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2010)

A priori, están en tendencia alcista, dinero fácil en RIMM... es donde entraría de las DOS a corto plazo.

Sigo dentro de CYCC --NVAX-- y ARIAd


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder tienes un mp.



Contestado.


----------



## Malus (13 Oct 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> A priori, están en tendencia alcista, dinero fácil en RIMM... es donde entraría de las DOS a corto plazo.
> 
> Sigo dentro de CYCC --NVAX-- y ARIAd



Hace tiempo diste salida de nvax a 2,51 a corto. Dirias que es momento de vender o aguantar? De que rumores se hablan si se puede saber.
Gracias.


----------



## donpepito (13 Oct 2010)

NVAX, ha estado cotizando en un rango muy estrecho durante meses . 6 meses . 2.1x a 2.2x menos la sacudida de finales de agosto hasta 1.95 ... YO las voy a dejar en el jardín.

BARDA, un galardon del gobierno... puede que lleguen 100M USD...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Oct 2010)

pyn, te has puesto el avatar de otro forero (ahora no me acuerdo de quien es) y me he hecho un lío... 

Andáis todos estrenando avatar nuevo. Sois unos visilleros en el fondo.


----------



## debianita (13 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> pyn, te has puesto el avatar de otro forero (ahora no me acuerdo de quien es) y me he hecho un lío...
> 
> Andáis todos estrenando avatar nuevo. Sois unos visilleros en el fondo.



Si, creo que es del forero ghkghk, a pagar royalties


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy el volumen ha sido muy liante con constantes compras y ventas, aun así parece que han empezado el día vendiendo (y por lo visto palmando) porque no han conseguido girar el precio del todo, hacia las 13 horas se han puesto todos de acuerdo en subirlo y hacia las 16 han empezado a salir algunas ventas de nuevo, sin embargo el saldo diario ha estado todo el día en positivo (¿dark pools?)
> 
> En subasta han comprado, pero no mucho porque he tenido que filtrar.
> 
> Parece que hoy les ha cogido el toro pero rápidamente se han puesto largos como todo el mundo, desde luego se ha visto muchísima presión vendedora al principio pero no han conseguido tirarlo abajo, parece que ellos también esperan que esto gire pero los institucionales no les dejan ponerse cortos.



Yo lo he visto exactamente de la misma forma a lo largo del día de hoy, Mulder. 100% de acuerdo.

Esta mañana creo que hemos podido asistir a un evento extraño, y ciertamente poco común: leoncios presuntamente palmando pasta. 

Vale que no debían ser de los gordos-gordos que decía fran200 (es difícil parlmar pasta cuando eres tú el que marca tendencia) pero un leoncio - aunque sea mediano - equivocandose no es un espectáculo muy común.

Yo pienso como tú: "alguienes" se ha creído que el punto de vencimientos estaba en el entorno del 10K8, cuando en realidad parece ser que los gordos lo quieren en el entorno del 10K9, y fin de la historia.

Yo mismo tengo unos cortos colgados en 10,850 porque pensé que ya era el "non plus ultra". Ahora sospecho que hasta la semana que viene los voy a tener coleando. Al menos son pequeños y no estorban....


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo lo he visto exactamente de la misma forma a lo largo del día de hoy, Mulder. 100% de acuerdo.
> 
> Esta mañana creo que hemos podido asistir a un evento extraño, y ciertamente poco común: leoncios presuntamente palmando pasta.
> 
> ...



Tengo la sospecha de que hay darks pools operando en el Ibex porque el volumen pequeño de los grandes (entre 50 y 100 contratos) ha seguido bastante bien al precio durante todo el día, sin embargo el volumen más alto (entre 100 y 300 contratos) ha sido el que sale como el gran 'palmador' del dia.

Por encima de 300 también han seguido bastante bien al precio, así que hoy hemos tenido una batalla de leoncios muy grandes contra mini-leoncios.


----------



## credulo (13 Oct 2010)

Joer, os dejo solos 48 horas y me encuentro con esto.

Alguno se alegrará para abrir cortos más arriba.


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Joer, os dejo solos 48 horas y me encuentro con esto.
> 
> Alguno se alegrará para abrir cortos más arriba.



Chico, qué quieres... ya lo siento, esta mañana hemos intentado girar el mercado entre Mulder y yo, pero apenas sumábamos 100 contratos entre los dos, así que nos han dado pal pelo ::


----------



## pyn (13 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> pyn, te has puesto el avatar de otro forero (ahora no me acuerdo de quien es) y me he hecho un lío...
> 
> Andáis todos estrenando avatar nuevo. Sois unos visilleros en el fondo.



Mil perdones, no tenía ni idea, ahora me lo cambio. Habrá que hacer censo de avatares...



debianita dijo:


> Si, creo que es del forero ghkghk, a pagar royalties



Sí, lo que me faltaba con la semana que llevo en bolsa ::::::


----------



## Abner (13 Oct 2010)

Disculpe mi ignorancia Mulder. ¿qué es eso de dark pool? 

Saludos.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

abner dijo:


> disculpe mi ignorancia mulder. ¿qué es eso de dark pool?
> 
> Saludos.



+100000. 8:


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia Mulder. ¿qué es eso de dark pool?
> 
> Saludos.



Los Dark Pools son como una especie de mercados paralelos desde donde los institucionales envían órdenes al mercado sin ser identificados ni sin salir, siquiera, en los libros de órdenes que manejamos las gacelas.

Un invento para comprar o vender disimuladamente sin que lo notemos los de a pie.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Oct 2010)

Buenas noches: Como os gustan las batallitas veamos que ha podido pasar esta mañana.

Luis ayer dijo: 
"Una vez realizados beneficios buscamos de nuevo el techo del canal. Si tocamos nivel de compras automáticas...70 puntos adicionales.
Pero que hagan el trabajo otros."
Mulder:
"En subasta no está claro lo que han hecho, pero aplicando diversos filtros diría que han vendido."

Es decir, se queda cerca del nivel de compras automáticas, Market y otros salen del mercado pero la cotización no cae. Resumiendo tiene pólvora y deja una situación propicia para el que le sustituye, entre a matar.

Alguien cree que estamos en techo de canal (o bien no se le actualizó gráfico, o se equivocó y pensó en un retroceso hasta base del canal antes de atacar los 10.740) Si os dais cuenta, los 70 puntos adicionales que dijo Market en poco tiempo. 1067x-1074x. 

También es posible que no tuviera en cuenta el aumento de volumen y confió en sus "fuerzas". Y ya lo dije hace dos o tres días. "El volumen marca la tendencia".


----------



## El cid (13 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los Dark Pools son como una especie de mercados paralelos desde donde los institucionales envían órdenes al mercado sin ser identificados ni sin salir, siquiera, en los libros de órdenes que manejamos las gacelas.
> 
> Un invento para comprar o vender disimuladamente sin que lo notemos los de a pie.



¿Y sabiendo esto hay gacelas metiendo pasta?. :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Oct 2010)

Perfecto

Leoncios cabreados buscando sangre , y ya no es de gacela


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> pyn, te has puesto el avatar de otro forero (ahora no me acuerdo de quien es) y me he hecho un lío...
> 
> Andáis todos estrenando avatar nuevo. Sois unos visilleros en el fondo.





debianita dijo:


> Si, creo que es del forero ghkghk, a pagar royalties





pyn dijo:


> Mil perdones, no tenía ni idea, ahora me lo cambio. Habrá que hacer censo de avatares...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sí, lo que me faltaba con la semana que llevo en bolsa* ::::::




Ese es tu problema, no el mío. Mis niños tienen que comer... La famiglia quiere lo suyo


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

Que os parece el cierre de los usanos? cierran bajando.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2010)

Lo de la equivocación tiene toda la pinta de ser un fallo en algún software algorítmico por lo que ha durado.

Y debe haber sido un fallo gordo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que os parece el cierre de los usanos? cierran bajando.



bajando ? ::

esto es normal , porque ya esta cerca el objetivo y estan hinchandose a poner posiciones cortas


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Oct 2010)

ir corto para Noviembre a 107xx es de pobres??ienso:::


----------



## rafaxl (13 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bajando ? ::
> 
> esto es normal , porque ya esta cerca el objetivo y estan hinchandose a poner posiciones cortas



A la baja nose como decirlo, han estado rato con el sp a 1180 y lo han dejado mas abajo al final.


----------



## Fran200 (13 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo de la equivocación tiene toda la pinta de ser un fallo en algún software algorítmico por lo que ha durado.
> 
> Y debe haber sido un fallo gordo



Ha durado lo que un caramelo muy goloso en la puerta un colegio.....::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> A la baja nose como decirlo, han estado rato con el sp a 1180 y lo han dejado mas abajo al final.



si ya se lo que quieres decir 

a pesar de que parece que esto se va a los cielos en realidad estan aprovechando pa poner cortos no creo que ya siquiera vendan sus acciones ya las an vendio todas ahora solo acumulan cortos en cantidades industriales


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2010)

Me vas a permitir que discrepe (para eso está el foro, después de todo)... repasando de nuevo los números de la jornada, cada vez veo menos "error" aquí, y sí veo más premeditación.

Dices que alguién se "equivocó", o no actualizó los datos, o se creyó que estaba en el techo del canal... 

verás, yo tengo unas divergencias tremendas (y digo tremendas) entre los datos de mi sistema y lo que ha ocurrido hoy. 

Entiendo que no todos los días voy a obtener una dispersión del error-probabilidad del 0.2% (esto es, hay bastantes días en los que el sistema es capaz de proyectar techos, suelos y niveles 
con un RMSE de +-10pips). 
Si todos los días fueran de E-P 0.2%, estaría trabajando en la división de trading algorítmico de JP Morgan y no en mi propia empresa.

Pero sí te puedo decir que el RMSE máximo raramente pasa de +-50 pips, la mayoría de las veces bastante menos.

Pues bien, hoy tengo RMSEs absolutamente brutales, de todo punto ilógicos. En una muestra simulada de 1000 sesiones, jamás había visto una divergencia tan grande como la de hoy.

Lo que vengo a referirte es que si un sistema funciona correctamente todos los días, probado y demostrado, no es normal que un día concreto se largue absolutamente por los cerros de Úbeda a coger setas.

Esto me dice, y siempre según mi opinión, que el error de los leoncios medianos de hoy no ha sido tal error: ellos efectivamente tenían en sus sistemas que estaban en el entorno de techo intradiario, y han actuado consecuentemente (cortos mañaneros).

Sin embargo, alguien o algunos gordos-gordos (como tú los llamas) se han presentado de improviso en la fiesta y les han cambiado el guión, obligándoles entonces a maniobrar a contrapié (véase informe de Mulder de hoy al respecto).

El por qué, lo ignoro. Quizás no tenían bastante con las gacelas y han decidido llevarse por delante a algunos medianos, con una sencilla exhibición de músculo financiero. A fin de cuentas, ¿quién puede oponerse a esa gente?

Esa es mi lectura de la situación de hoy, que no sé si se corresponderá con la verdad de lo que ha ocurrido, pero es como yo lo veo ahora con la tranquilidad de la noche y los números en la mano.

saludos,




Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas noches: Como os gustan las batallitas veamos que ha podido pasar esta mañana.
> 
> Luis ayer dijo:
> "Una vez realizados beneficios buscamos de nuevo el techo del canal. Si tocamos nivel de compras automáticas...70 puntos adicionales.
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (14 Oct 2010)

La metedura de pata no ha sido de un "cualquiera", el tenía datos y creo que se han pasado de listos, o simplemente se han equivocado. Si para Market estaba claro que estábamos cerca de una zona de compras automáticas, el resto de su nivel también lo tendría.Lo más normal es que hubiera dejado una orden por encima de ese punto. Como han hecho la mayoría, de ahí la subida en cascada, prevista ayer mismo, tal como anunció Market. 
Que ha pasado si ha arriesgado? Tenía una posibilidad de entrar desde más abajo y jugar con ventaja todo el día...pero le salió mal. Cuenta nueva y mañana será otro día.

Lo vengo diciendo hace dos días, el aumento de volumen trae damnificados entre los medianos, normalmente no de tanto calado (otros han palmado pasta, pero han sido más "cuidadosos"). Los sistemas empiezan a dar niveles, pero con menos probabilidades de alcanzarse, el trabajo y la tensión es mucho mayor.
No me extrañaría que esto pasara más a menudo.

Bueno sigo con el trabajo, mucho que ver esta noche.

P.D. Te dije algún día que el sistema fallaría por no se sabe que motivo, no le des más vueltas. Se está cambiando la operativa y debes de notarlo, seguramente no solo hoy sino desde algunos días atrás. 
Me parece estupendo el trabajo que haces y sobre todo los resultados que obtienes, sigue así. Yo aunque aparezca poco os sigo leyendo.

*"Sin embargo, alguien o algunos gordos-gordos (como tú los llamas) se han presentado de improviso en la fiesta y les han cambiado el guión, obligándoles entonces a maniobrar a contrapié (véase informe de Mulder de hoy al respecto)."*

Al fin y al cabo estamos diciendo lo mismo, lo que no es cierto es que se han presentado por sorpresa. Han tratado de tirar el precio abajo, para ampliar recorrido (mejor dicho), sin tener en cuenta que el volumen era creciente y ya no tenían poder para mover mercado....


----------



## Fran200 (14 Oct 2010)

Bueno señores: He visto que tenía algún privado de hace dos semanas. Siento no haberlos contestado hasta hoy, no por no querer, sino porque no me he dado cuenta hasta que he vuelto a entrar con el login en la página 

Nos vemos pronto, ya está todo el pescado vendido para mañana.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que decía... por otro lado, el HCHi, ahí está, pero nada más; es muy ambicioso y yo tengo muy poca idea de bolsa y en materia de divisias estoy más verde que la cuenta de los leoncios ::
> 
> La resi 1.404 coincide como objetivo del segundo impulso alcista.



Hecho :

Qué pena que las bolsas vayan cada una a su bola, lo ponen difícil. Recuerdo que también el Nikkei tiene como objetivo los 10.070+/-:







A ver qué hacen hoy... el IBEX y el STOXX todavía no han roto al alza y hasta el rabo, ya sabéis


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!



Fran200 dijo:


> Ha durado lo que un caramelo muy goloso en la puerta un colegio.....::



Según mis datos se pasaron más de una hora operando a la contra y metiendo cortos mientras el precio subía y subía con mucha fuerza, me parece bastante atípico y parece que lo que querían era tirar al Ibex pero algo se lo estaba impidiendo, esto es, órdenes mucho más grandes y otras órdenes por debajo de poco volumen pero muy frecuentes boicoteándoles la jugada.

Desde luego ha sido algo bastante atípico y hasta divertido de ver 

edito: el eurusd pepón pepón, ha pasado el 1.40 con tremendo gap.... :8:


----------



## debianita (14 Oct 2010)

A ver ... los cortos eran de Zuloman, el pobre (al igual que todos) está hasta los cojo*** de tanta trileria, llamó a Cofidis pidió un montón de pasta y se metio con todo lo gordo. Con el fin de tirar el chiringuito a los anhelados 3000 ::

El papelito verde se muere, el barbas lo está matando el oro en subida libre 1380usd/oz, hacia el infinito y más allá. La plata tambien 24usd/oz :baba:

Buenos días (aunque no para mi, tengo una PUTilla que tiende a zero :: )


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Oct 2010)

parece que hoy puede ser un dia importante...... ya que estais desde muy pronto haciendo comentarios.......


----------



## Interesado (14 Oct 2010)

Buenos días!

Es interesante esto de que los leoncios gordos hayan vuelto de la playa, porque implica aumento de volumen y por tanto la posibilidad de una corrección

¡Qué casualidad que lo hayan hecho justo cuando estamos atacando la bajista desde máximos!

De momento parece que se están dedicando a comprar, por lo que hay que preguntarse si han venido para empujar y seguir el camino del SP o sólo están calentado el chicharribex de cara al próximo impulso. ienso:

Cuando capitule Zulo con sus cortos podríamos tener una buena señal, el hilo está casi unánimamente alcista.

Por otra parte, como ya adelantó CP & co, el movimiento de los metales está indicando la megainflación que viene, lo que hace muy difícil pensar en movimientos fuertes a la baja. De hecho, los pepones uropedos han sido más moderados que los usanos por la divisa. Parece que no queda otra que subir.

Para los osos, adjunto una imagen del IBEX referenciada al oro. El guano está aquí, pero entre tanto billete verde pasa desapercibido.


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2010)

Buenos días, yo sólo se que hace tiempo que es dificil saber cual es el barco de los "gordos" porque aquí todo el mundo está (o va) gordo menos un servidor, y no lo digo por mi propio peso (lightheavyweight) si no por el de mi cuenta. Y eso me toca los cojones.


P.D: quito lo de los buenos días, esto hasta los cojones.


P.D.2: hasta los cojones y más allá.


----------



## credulo (14 Oct 2010)

Venga va, a mi me han convencido. Si el ibex supera los 11000 y lo confirma como soporte dos veces me meto largo...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Venga va, a mi me han convencido. Si el ibex supera los 11000 y lo confirma como soporte dos veces me meto largo...



con cuidadin que la jugada es llevarla a los maximos de abril 11566 luego nos vamos un poquito al infierno


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

Mira que si a las 14:30 sale que repunta la inflación en USA, ¿eh?

Con el Ibex en 11xxx y el dólar en 1,4xx, sería precioso ver a la gente amontonarse en la puerta.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira que si a las 14:30 sale que repunta la inflación en USA, ¿eh?
> 
> Con el Ibex en 11xxx y el dólar en 1,4xx, sería precioso ver a la gente amontonarse en la puerta.



estas esperanzado en la inflacion ? pero si usa esta casi en deflacion , no va a salir una inflacion del 3 de golpe y si sube algo esto sera bien visto porque es lo que quieren luchar contra la deflacion y porque estan como locos por subir no hay mas un saludo ::


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Día más que interesante... pena no poder estar dentro por estar liado esta mañana con otras cosas...


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2010)

El sp en 1180+.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Según mis datos se pasaron más de una hora operando a la contra y metiendo cortos mientras el precio subía y subía con mucha fuerza, me parece bastante atípico y parece que lo que querían era tirar al Ibex pero algo se lo estaba impidiendo, esto es, órdenes mucho más grandes y otras órdenes por debajo de poco volumen pero muy frecuentes boicoteándoles la jugada.



Es mejor que no os metais con los que creamos el mercado... :


Saludos :


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Hoygan hamijos, una pregunta por curiosidad: por qué razón este mes los vencimientos suceden en la segunda semana del mes (ésta) y no en la tercera como mandan los cánones y los reyes?

gracias,


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan hamijos, una pregunta por curiosidad: por qué razón este mes los vencimientos suceden en la segunda semana del mes (ésta) y no en la tercera como mandan los cánones y los reyes?
> 
> gracias,



estas de broma ? los vencimientos son los terceros viernes de mes


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estas esperanzado en la inflacion ? pero si usa esta casi en deflacion , no va a salir una inflacion del 3 de golpe y si sube algo esto sera bien visto porque es lo que quieren luchar contra la deflacion y porque estan como locos por subir no hay mas un saludo ::



No, no tengo esperanzas de que haya inflación porque no hay inflación en el horizonte, hay que robársela al vecino.

Lo que pasa es que es todo demasiado color de rosa.

En mi opinión, lo del supuesto "error" de ayer no fue nada más que la pillada de alguno que apostó porque al BCE y a Alemania ya les parecía suficiente la subida del euro, al final la cosa se quedó en unas simples declaraciones aisladas y no en el comienzo de otra "tanda" como la de mayo.

Por eso se dio la vuelta todo, dolar/euro incluido.

Y como no salga un dato desastroso de inflación USA o unos datos económicos buenísimos en Alemania, estaremos cerca de que le pongan freno a la subida del euro.

En el caso del BOJ, tres cuartos de lo mismo.


----------



## Lexuss (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan hamijos, una pregunta por curiosidad: por qué razón este mes los vencimientos suceden en la segunda semana del mes (ésta) y no en la tercera como mandan los cánones y los reyes?
> 
> gracias,



Esque el dia 1 de este mes fue viernes, y el tercer viernes es el dia 15, osea mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No, no tengo esperanzas de que haya inflación porque no hay inflación en el horizonte, hay que robársela al vecino.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que es todo demasiado color de rosa.
> 
> ...



el objetivo es el doble techo y nada los va a parar , lo que paso es que simplemente empiezan a ponerse cortos pero dado la cantidades que manejan lo van haciendo con antelacion


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estas de broma ? los vencimientos son los terceros viernes de mes



No, no estoy de broma... lo he leído un par de veces en el foro, de ahí mi extrañeza.

Aunque el hamijo Lexuss acaba de terminar con nuestras dudas de golpe y porrazo, según veo....

Corra, muertoviviente... que vencemos mañana, y Ud. con esos pelos!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el objetivo es el doble techo y nada los va a parar , lo que paso es que simplemente empiezan a ponerse cortos pero dado la cantidades que manejan lo van haciendo con antelacion



¿Eso es una apuesta personal tuya?, entiendo que no es de tipo técnico porque esa figura no se puede predecir con antelación.

Interpreto que planteas un escenario macro y de publicación de noticias compatible con un doble techo.

Es decir, datos USA convenientes, no intervención en el mercado de divisas para frenar el euro hasta que lleguemos al máximo anterior y entonces toque intervenir.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Eso es una apuesta personal tuya?, entiendo que no es de tipo técnico porque esa figura no se puede predecir con antelación.
> 
> Interpreto que planteas un escenario macro y de publicación de noticias compatible con un doble techo.
> 
> Es decir, datos USA convenientes, no intervención en el mercado de divisas para frenar el euro hasta que lleguemos al máximo anterior y entonces toque intervenir.



cuando los indices se acercan mucho a una gran resistencia o soporte tienden a llegar hasta ellos , de momento a por los maximos de abril y luego se vera aunque creo que desde ahi nos vamos pabajo 







fijate cuando el sp500 se acerca a los maximos , cosas como las de ayer son de lo mas normales


----------



## Lexuss (14 Oct 2010)

Muertoviviente, ese analisis lo has sacado del blog de Carlos Maria?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Muertoviviente, ese analisis lo has sacado del blog de Carlos Maria?



no solo el grafico 

hay que fijarse en el dou yonez ya esta cerca de los maximos que son 11250 servira de indicador adelantado si se empieza a frenar pues ira confirmando el doble techo , si pasa los 11250 pues ya saben .

personalmente creo que tanto nasdaq100 y dj se frenaran mientras el sp seguira hasta los maximos de abril y ahi aprovecharan nasdaq y dj pa vender to .

pero no hay que complicarse gracias a dios tenemos a los 2 indices adelantados que nos avisaran de que es lo que al final piensan hacer ::


----------



## opinador (14 Oct 2010)

Sigue la cascada de impagos. Hasta que no pare no habremos tocado fondo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

Cada vez que alguien se da por satisfecho y vende, aparecen 100, 1000, 2000 contratos, los que hagan falta, que dan la contraparte y dejan el precio en animación suspendida.

El que hace eso, ni quiere que baje, ni le interesa comprar barato.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Carpatos anda mosqueado con el Itraxx, esta subiendo casi 10 puntos y eso marca bajada de las bolsas...

En fin. Buen dia amigos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

hay que ver lo asustadizas que sois las gacelillas 

Un bufido del toro y todo el mundo a temblar ¿ para que pensais que cortoman abria y cerraba cortos con plusvis ? pues para tener caja y aguantar los otros cortos sin que me cueste ni un duro.

no pensariais que los leoncios os iban a dejar que los acompañarais en el guano asi por las buenas ¿ verdad ?

en serio que al margen de cuestiones tecnicas de las que no tengo ni idea y hay aqui gente que sabe mucho mas......no veo nada raro en este subidon , de hecho tengo el medio cargador dispuesto y reservado para acompañar a los leoncios por mucho que se empeñen en dejarme fuera 

ay pobres gacelillas y minileones, que despistados se os ve :no:

EDITO: Entre hoy y mañana nos enseñaran las cartas.......claro que ,los cobardes quedaran excluidos y fuera lamentandose de como los han engañado una vez mas.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Momento bolso de zuleuforia total... casi pagaría un día entero de mis plusvies por esto ::::::



zuloman dijo:


> hay que ver lo asustadizas que sois las gacelillas
> 
> Un bufido del toro y todo el mundo a temblar ¿ para que pensais que cortoman abria y cerraba cortos con plusvis ? pues para tener caja y aguantar los otros cortos sin que me cueste ni un duro.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Momento bolso de zuleuforia total... casi pagaría un día entero de mis plusvies por esto ::::::



Este usted atento maese pollastre, abrochese el cinturon, no debe sacar ni manos ni pies ni cabeza del vehiculo y sobre todo........mantenga la calma 

por cierto ¿ su niña no le dice nada de que acabamos en rojo hoy ? ¿ no le habla del truco del almendruco de hacer lo contrario a lo normal en el vencimiento ? 

hace dias que dije que como todo el mundo espera que lo tiren despues del vencimiento , lo harian antes :no:

qrriesgada posicion la mia sobre todo para un mas que posible owned, no tanto economicamente por pura prudencia pollastrica, inculcada a fuego y sangre por vuestra excelencia 

EDITO: El tren arranca con la perdida del 10830 futuro y mete a toda maquina con la perdida de los 10800 f.......es un tren bala japones, que nadie intente subirse en marcha


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Le diré lo que dice la niña, por cuanto hoy estoy fuera de mercado y no me importa "soltar lastre", como aquel que dice.

Canal principal muy estrecho para hoy:

[10887.93 - 10995.31]

Suelos exteriores ligeramente por debajo del suelo principal:

10,804.5 y 10,830.4

Niveles relevantes:

10,940.9 y 10,903

Proyección de cierre de sesión : 10,895

Ahora vas y lo cascas ::::::





zuloman dijo:


> Este usted atento maese pollastre, abrochese el cinturon, no debe sacar ni manos ni pies ni cabeza del vehiculo y sobre todo........mantenga la calma
> 
> por cierto ¿ su niña no le dice nada de que acabamos en rojo hoy ? ¿ no le habla del truco del almendruco de hacer lo contrario a lo normal en el vencimiento ?
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Le diré lo que dice la niña, por cuanto hoy estoy fuera de mercado y no me importa "soltar lastre", como aquel que dice.
> 
> Canal principal muy estrecho para hoy:
> 
> ...



me gustan los niveles de la niña  ............pero tenia la esperanza de que se rompieran de ahi que dijera que el tren bala saldria con la perdida de los 10800f a toda maquina y la "amenaza latente " si rompe los 10830 f

Digame oh oraculo mio ¿ no ve posibilidades de rotura de canales ' ni siquiera viendo las cosas raras que acontecerion ayer ienso:


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Lo lamento, la niña tira únicamente de matemáticas no lineales. Para el capítulo de predicciones y magufadas tendrá Ud. que visitar al malvado Robotnik en el Cinturón de Orión, segundo apartamento a la derecha, en frente de la Gran T cósmica.

Quizás él se avenga a leerle su buenaventura :XX:





zuloman dijo:


> me gustan los niveles de la niña  ............pero tenia la esperanza de que se rompieran de ahi que dijera que el tren bala saldria con la perdida de los 10800f a toda maquina y la "amenaza latente " si rompe los 10830 f
> 
> Digame oh oraculo mio ¿ no ve posibilidades de rotura de canales ' ni siquiera viendo las cosas raras que acontecerion ayer ienso:


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (14 Oct 2010)

Buenos días.

Siento no intervenir más a menudo, pero desde que volví de vacaciones no levanto cabeza.

He pegado un repaso a los 6 grandes del Ibex para el blog. Os pongo el enlace por si le interesa a alguien.

Repaso a los seis grandes del Ibex. | Opciones y Futuros

Salvo los dos bancos que andan rezagados el aspecto es bueno, así que consolidando las subidas éstas deberían seguir. Y lo dice alguien que es etructural y mentalmente bajista, pero la impresora de la FED hace milagros.

Otra cosa es que creo que nos van a meter en una burbuja aún mayor al paso que van...


----------



## Interesado (14 Oct 2010)

Debe de haber algún leoncio fan de Zulo porque ha sido abrir la boca él y venta de 1200 contratos gordos al canto... 

Eso o que ha sido el propio Zulo quién ha puesto la orden.


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2010)

Pollastre, podrías crear un _alter ego_ , una especie de supervillano que contradijese a "SuperNiña" con predicciones cachondas basadas en magufadas y tal ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo lamento, la niña tira únicamente de matemáticas no lineales. Para el capítulo de predicciones y magufadas tendrá Ud. que visitar al malvado Robotnik en el Cinturón de Orión, segundo apartamento a la derecha, en frente de la Gran T cósmica.
> 
> Quizás él se avenga a leerle su buenaventura :XX:



cierto, cierto que no tienen ninguna base cientifica mis predicciones, es solo que mi concepto de los leones me hace pensar que los grandes movimientos no son predecibles y por lo tanto puede suceder o no  . Desde luego lo mas probable es que su niña acierte, como no, pero ya metido en el ajo para unos pocos pips prefiero renunciar y jugarmela a la ruleta.

Ya sabe usted de mis defectos ludopaticos ::



Interesado dijo:


> Debe de haber algún leoncio fan de Zulo porque ha sido abrir la boca él y venta de 1200 contratos gordos al canto...
> 
> Eso o que ha sido el propio Zulo quién ha puesto la orden.



Zulo esta quietecito con la mitad del cargador a buen recaudo y la otra mitad cubierta por plusvis 



Monlovi dijo:


> Pollastre, podrías crear un _alter ego_ , una especie de supervillano que contradijese a "SuperNiña" con predicciones cachondas basadas en magufadas y tal ...



y vosotros quien creeis que soy yo ::


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y vosotros quien creeis que soy yo ::



jajajajaaja ) y :ouch:

:XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Eso o que ha sido el propio Zulo quién ha puesto la orden.




Esa sería desde luego la más gorda... que Zulo fuera un gordo-gordo ( expresión registrada por Fran200(tm) )y se hubiera pasado todos estos meses tangándonos y riéndose de nosotros. 

Y justo cuando todos confiamos en la operativa contratendencial-capitán-zulomán, nos mete 1000 contratos a contra y nos deja fritos.

Desde luego ya tendría yo algo que contar a mis nietos si fuera así...


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pollastre, podrías crear un _alter ego_ , una especie de supervillano que contradijese a "SuperNiña" con predicciones cachondas basadas en magufadas y tal ...



Voy a crear un poco de polémica 

El día que Fran200 confiese acerca de su alter ego MM, ese día yo me pongo manos a la obra y me construyo una A.I. supervillana, concebida desde el día 0 para hacer el mal ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Esa sería desde luego la más gorda... que Zulo fuera un gordo-gordo ( expresión registrada por Fran200(tm) )y se hubiera pasado todos estos meses tangándonos y riéndose de nosotros.
> 
> Y justo cuando todos confiamos en la operativa contratendencial-capitán-zulomán, nos mete 1000 contratos a contra y nos deja fritos.
> 
> Desde luego ya tendría yo algo que contar a mis nietos si fuera así...


----------



## sintak (14 Oct 2010)

ienso: 


hombre los niveles de la niña también se conjuncionan con la pineal.



ale , ale, que aquí hay para todos.

suerte en sus decisiones.

no les entretendré mas.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

sintak dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> 
> hombre los niveles de la niña* también se conjuncionan con la pineal.*



arrghhhh!!!... qué visión tan espantosa... un sistema de trading basado en un principio no demostrable empíricamente..... la urticaria, que me da!!!!


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2010)

Mañana es el gran dia... :ouch:



*Viernes, 15 de Octubre de 2010...*




Buenas noches y buena suerte... :S


----------



## debianita (14 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana es el gran dia... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No será usted la reencarnación del gran Tochovista .... ienso:


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana es el gran dia... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Pues a ver si es verdad leñe!!!! ¡¡Que se nos caducan los latunes!! 

Además, Banesto ha dicho que saca 600 pisos a mitad de precio :fiufiu:

O sea, todos sabemos que esas ofertas tienen el mismo valor que las del Media Markt "porque yo soy idiota" pero hoygan, es casi como una capitulación en regla ¿no? ¿NO?


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No será usted la reencarnación del gran Tochovista .... ienso:




será mejor que apueste al rojo... 8:


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> será mejor que apueste al rojo... 8:



Esa predicción sin Kujire gritando SELL, SELL, SELL en Arial cursiva 40 no vale pa ná.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

he dicho que entre hoy y mañana enseñaran sus cartas y asi sera , haganle caso a Tonuel :no:


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Esa predicción sin Kujire gritando SELL, SELL, SELL en Arial cursiva 40 no vale pa ná.




:no:


pido el baneo perpetuo ante semejante herejía...


----------



## debianita (14 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> pido el baneo perpetuo ante semejante herejía...



Ya no se respeta nada ... Despues de un largo retiro, vuelve el Sr Tonuel con sus predicciones, para hacerles ganar big money y ... lo tratan de esta manera... En fin, reportada la herejía a Calopez 8:


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Saludos,

Bien al final me he animado a hacer futuros del mini ibex, la verdad es que esto es de infarto, un dia gano, otro dia pierdo... de momento llevo -40€ por flipao (gane 70 € y fui tan listo de irme contra mercado en un momento algido...)

En fin, os voy leyendo pero leches, que dificil es esto! Algun consejo... o truquillo que se pueda contar? :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Saludos,
> Algun consejo... o truquillo que se pueda contar? :rolleye:





Cómprate un buen libro... 8:


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

No se leer... cuela? 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Bien al final me he animado a hacer futuros del mini ibex, la verdad es que esto es de infarto, un dia gano, otro dia pierdo... de momento llevo -40€ por flipao (gane 70 € y fui tan listo de irme contra mercado en un momento algido...)
> 
> En fin, os voy leyendo pero leches, que dificil es esto! Algun consejo... o truquillo que se pueda contar? :rolleye:



pongase corto hasta mediados de Noviembre y se sorprendera :no:

+1 en el reporte de la herejia tonuelistica 

Tonuel tenga a mano violines y certificados


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Es curioso, cuando mas he ganado ha sido jugando en corto... mas que nada porque cuando baja, lo hace en picado y si estas en tiempo real puedes pillar la bajada y luego la subida en largo 

Supongo que esto es archiconocido, no?


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> No se leer... cuela? 8:



Mete CORTOS con TODO lo que tengas al SAN, te pones largo cuando lo veas a 3 €/acc

la idea de operativa no es mía, es del MAESTRO!


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Algun consejo... o truquillo que se pueda contar? :rolleye:



La operativa humana es un fraude, no puede prosperar nunca, jamás, en el Mercado actual (Máxima de Pollastre #1). 

Los tiempos del trading con escuadra y cartabón sobre charts han pasado a la historia (conclusión #1 a la máxima #1)

Diseñe una AI decisional para dar soporte a su trading. (Corolario)


Con esto, ya le he contado mi mayor secreto para ganar dinero en este mundo.


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ya no se respeta nada ... Despues de un largo retiro, vuelve el Sr Tonuel con sus predicciones, para hacerles ganar big money y ... lo tratan de esta manera... En fin, reportada la herejía a Calopez 8:



que rencorosos. Ya me pondrá el mercado en mi sitio con un buen owned si mañana se cae.... O no... Además, no se han enterado? zuloman es el nuevo gurú, ni Elliot ni gaitas!!!


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Cachis, acabo de perder 20 euros por poner mal un stop loss, aiiii, si encima poco formado!


----------



## Lexuss (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Bien al final me he animado a hacer futuros del mini ibex, la verdad es que esto es de infarto, un dia gano, otro dia pierdo... de momento llevo -40€ por flipao (gane 70 € y fui tan listo de irme contra mercado en un momento algido...)
> 
> En fin, os voy leyendo pero leches, que dificil es esto! Algun consejo... o truquillo que se pueda contar? :rolleye:





Te dire un sistema ganador 100%

Cuando vayas largo: Vende siempre mas caro del precio al que compraste 

Siempre que lo sigas al pie de la letra no tienes que tener ningun problema


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Te dire un sistema ganador 100%
> 
> Cuando vayas largo: Vende siempre mas caro del precio al que compraste
> 
> Siempre que lo sigas al pie de la letra no tienes que tener ningun problema



y cuando vayas corto cierra siempre mas abajo 

infalible hoyga :no:

Bueno, ya que esta usted operando intradia le dire :

abra largos en 10870/75 cierrelos en 10895/600

o bien :

abra cortos en 10945 y cierrelos en 10915/10

No olvide stops a 35 pipos....

.................pero sobre todo PASE LO QUE PASE ni se le ocurra quedarse largo para mañana, si quiere quedarse quedese corto.


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Cachis, acabo de perder 20 euros por poner mal un stop loss, aiiii, si encima poco formado!



Pero estás jugando con dinero de verdad ahora mismo?


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Pero estás jugando con dinero de verdad ahora mismo?



¿Y Ud. qué hace que no está programando su Sistema?

¿Acaso ignora que la relajación es preludio de la mandrilada?


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

A ver si no se chiva nadie del paro usano.


----------



## Lexuss (14 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y cuando vayas corto cierra siempre mas abajo
> 
> infalible hoyga :no:



Para que luego digan que no hay sistemas que acierten el 100% de las veces, pssss..... principiantes!! :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

En la última semana 462.000 vs 445.000 esperado.

Peticiones continuas 4,39 mlns vs 4,45 mlns esperado.

Ahora a buscar excusas para subir chavales.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> A ver si no se chiva nadie del paro usano.



diga, diga ¿ como ha sido?


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Déficit -46.350

PPI sube 0,4 %


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> diga, diga ¿ como ha sido?



Esta puesto mas arriba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

si me hizo caso en la operativa deberia haber cobrado ya sus primaras plusvis de entre 30 y 35 pipos 

el dato en si importa una mierda ¿mejor o peor de lo esperado?


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Vamos Ben!!! dale duro, que no sea por tinta!!


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Y Ud. qué hace que no está programando su Sistema?
> 
> ¿Acaso ignora que la relajación es preludio de la mandrilada?



Estoy en ello, y por fin y gracias a usted al recomendarme el libro de Gurtney, he entendido de verdad lo que pasa en las redes, (al menos en las backpropagation) 

Así que ahora estoy haciendo una implementación cutre en C# de backpropagation(si, haga un facepalm, XDD, sobre todo si la viera, porque en lugar de hacer optimización estoy haciéndolo en plan código muy clarito orientado a objetos y bastante lento). Esto es a largo plazo, como bien me dijo, hay mucho, pero que mucho donde rascar en redes neuronales. 

¿Por cierto, consiguió hacer computación GPGPU con su mega bestia? qué API usó finalmente?


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Ya esta la excusa, por lo menos para carpatos:



> Peticiones de paro semanales suben 462.000 personas en la semana del 9 de octubre, mucho peor que las 445.000 esperadas.
> 
> La media de 4 semanas sube de 456.750 a 459.000
> 
> *El total de perceptores baja de 4,511 millones a 4,399 millones, mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 4,45 millones. Este es el dato más bajo desde el 22 de noviembre de 2008.*


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

creo que en general mejor de lo esperado o lo que es lo mismo a subir toca 

edito queria poner , peor de lo esperado , al final esto da igual no


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Por si os interesa, meramente informativo:



> Déficit comercial de agosto 46.350 millones mucho peor que los 44.000 millones esperados, desde el déficit de julio de 42.580 millones de dólares.
> 
> Las exportaciones suben 0,2 %, y las importaciones el 2,1 %.
> 
> ...





> Precios de producción de septiembre de EEUU suben 0,4 % cuando se esperaba subida de 0,2 %.
> 
> La subyacente, es decir si quitamos los volátiles precios de alimentación y de energía suben 0,1 %, que era lo esperado.
> 
> ...



Ui ui ui...



A mi me da igual, yo solo echo 20 euros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Cachis, acabo de perder 20 euros por poner mal un stop loss, aiiii, si encima poco formado!



me esta usted haciendo caso en lo de ganar 30/35 pipos , si es asi repita la operacion cuantas veces le permita el mercado, pero insisto, ni por todo el "horo" del mundo cierre usted la sesion quedandose largo :no:

y vaya preparandose para abrir largos de nuevo o cortos si fuera menester, vera que ese movimiento es un autentico pendulo durante la sesion


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2010)

Dame más gasolina

Una de cada tres empresas españolas no tienen ninguna actividad - 2522783 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Estoy en ello, y por fin y gracias a usted al recomendarme el libro de Gurtney, he entendido de verdad lo que pasa en las redes, (al menos en las backpropagation)
> 
> Así que ahora estoy haciendo una implementación cutre en C# de backpropagation(si, haga un facepalm, XDD, sobre todo si la viera, porque en lugar de hacer optimización estoy haciéndolo en plan código muy clarito orientado a objetos y bastante lento). Esto es a largo plazo, como bien me dijo, hay mucho, pero que mucho donde rascar en redes neuronales.
> 
> ¿Por cierto, consiguió hacer computación GPGPU con su mega bestia? qué API usó finalmente?




Tendrá el problema de que en cuanto aumente el tamaño de los datasets, el asunto le irá bastante lento... pero siempre hay tiempo de optimizar, su aproximación inicial me parece correcta.

El puente GPGPU básicamente ya me funciona, aunque sigo arrastrando algunos problemillas; programar directamente las GPU es problemático, ya que tienen tan poca flexibilidad que casi necesitas kernels distintos para distintos tipos de redes.

Puestos en esa tesitura, últimamente estoy dedicando pequeños ratos al día para hacer un generador de kernels automático: tú le planteas el dataset y él autogenera el código ejecutable en la GPU capaz de asumir ese dataset... todo muy old school, muy romántico. Casi me recuerda a mis tiempos de ensamblador, sniff sniff....

Por lo demás, el rendimiento es brutal, en particular si tu aplicación es MPA (masivamente paralela). No se lo creería Ud. Todas las dificultades asociadas al GPGPU merecen la pena por tener en tu propia casa potencia de mainframe de hace 5 años por apenas 6000€ de ordenador. Impensable no hace tanto tiempo, hoyga.

Como ya dije una vez... hardware de leoncio, a precio de LIDL ::


edit: por otra parte, en cuanto aprenda y domine más o menos el tema, abandone las feedforward cuanto antes; para aprender los básicos y formarse están bien, pero no le llevarán demasiado lejos en proyecciones "de la vida real".


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2010)

Sell sell sell


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

he cerado cortos en minimos pollastricos y me he puesto largo para cerrarlos y reabrir cortos......espero que la niña no de sorpresas hoy ienso:


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Vaya batacazo se acaba de pegar no?

Joer suerte que hoy es un dia "alcista"... y yo con en largo con semejante batacazo... juasjuasjuas venga que esto remonta! a vender a 10920! con dos cojones!

PD: esto no es lo mio ::::


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> he cerado cortos en minimos pollastricos y me he puesto largo para cerrarlos y reabrir cortos......espero que la niña no de sorpresas hoy ienso:



hoyga que el mínimo pollástrico absoluto estaba en 10805c según he posteado antes. Aún no se ha llegado, que yo vea...


----------



## Interesado (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Vaya batacazo se acaba de pegar no?
> 
> Joer suerte que hoy es un dia "alcista"... y yo con en largo con semejante batacazo... juasjuasjuas venga que esto remonta! a vender a 10920! con dos cojones!
> 
> PD: esto no es lo mio ::::



Vas a tener que tragar un rato, me parece.

Los stops son tus amigos... deja los cojones para otras cosas.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Vaya batacazo se acaba de pegar no?
> 
> Joer suerte que hoy es un dia "alcista"... y yo con en largo con semejante batacazo... juasjuasjuas venga que esto remonta! a vender a 10920! con dos cojones!
> 
> PD: esto no es lo mio ::::




Haga Ud. el favor de cerrar ese largo, alma de cántarus, que como este drop no sea una señal en falso y por un casual esté señalando la salida de vencimientos mensuales, le van a dar a Ud. su primera Medalla al Mérito del Mandril Culeado en Singular Combate.


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Cachis... si al final tendreis razon, quien me mandaria a mi hacer el tonto...

A ver como evoluciona esto que parece que sube un poquitin :´´(


----------



## Keyron (14 Oct 2010)

A mi lo que me hace gracia es la noticia de Cotizalia de:

"El paro semanal aumenta *INESPERADAMENTE* en 13.000 solicitudes en EE.UU. ::


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, ni cristo lo entiende jajajaja

Cuando pierda 500 euros lo dejo definitivamente... o aprendo a ostias o me dedico al parchis.

PD: Jugar en largo es una mierrrrrda


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hoyga que el mínimo pollástrico absoluto estaba en 10805c según he posteado antes. Aún no se ha llegado, que yo vea...



no me joda usted pollastrin que daba usted el nivel de 10803 c como "minimo externo" , de todas formas no se preocupe tengo el dedito encima de la orden de cierre de largos y apertura de cortos para darle a la minima oportunidad, ya sabe que no me siento nada comodo largo


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Hola ibex soy tu menstruacion. ::::

Joder aun tienen ganas de marcha estos putos cabrones.

En fin.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hola ibex soy tu menstruacion. ::::
> 
> Joder aun tienen ganas de marcha estos putos cabrones.
> 
> En fin.



dudas de la fed


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dudas de la fed



Para nada, aunque segun ellos los datos de hoy alejan presiones deflacionistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2010)

Hoy han aguantado los índices europeos lo inimaginable. Mientras el sp bajaba , ellos consolidaban o subían. Llegadas las 3 p.m. toque de guano y se han abierto de patas.

Pregunto: , ¿es posible que los vencimientos los hayan pasado a hoy?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy han aguantado los índices europeos lo inimaginable. Mientras el sp bajaba , ellos consolidaban o subían. Llegadas las 3 p.m. toque de guano y se han abierto de patas.
> 
> Pregunto: , ¿es posible que los vencimientos los hayan pasado a hoy?



toda la pinta de rally alcista ::


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2010)

Hoy no.... esperad a mañana cabrones...


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, ni cristo lo entiende jajajaja
> 
> Cuando pierda 500 euros lo dejo definitivamente... o aprendo a ostias o me dedico al parchis.
> 
> PD: Jugar en largo es una mierrrrrda



Buen hombre de Dios, haga paper trading hasta que sea capaz de consolidar plusvis (si es que eso es posible usando charting y análisis técnico tradicional). No se meta de buenas a primeras a soltar leuros porque le van a dejar pelado. Léase algún libro como Trading for a living, no tanto por cómo hacer análisis técnico sino por saber un poco de cómo controlar los sentimientos y de qué va un poco todo esto. En el e-mule lo tiene gratis (ejem).


----------



## mc_toni (14 Oct 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy no.... esperad a mañana cabrones...



Porra: fecha oficial del default de españa

15 de octubre de 2010 tonuel

ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

Ahora viene Fran y dice que "quedan niveles abiertos por arriba..."

y va zuloman y se lo carga.

Apuesta personal, hoy Mulder nos va a contar que se han pasado el día vendiendo a lo bestia.

PD: que no haya "presiones deflacionistas" traducido, significa lo siguiente:

El QE1 no ha funcionado, porque hemos frenado la deflación pero no baja el desempleo ni se reactiva la economía, hacen falta medidas estructurales.

Es decir, si te tomas una aspirina para curar una pierna rota y no funciona, ¿funcionará si te tomas dos?


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2010)

primero: NO ES SPAM! ... estaba dando vueltas por el internec y lo he visto.

no me sean avariciosos y dejen algo para mí, okis!?

https://inversis.webfg.com/juegoBolsa/index.php?section=home&id=18


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ahora viene Fran y dice que "quedan niveles abiertos por arriba..."
> 
> y va zuloman y se lo carga.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, pero... erase una vez...

La FED admite que su objetivo es generar una elevada inflación en EEUU - Libertad Digital

Ya no se si iran de farol y van en serio o que pitorreo llevan.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero... erase una vez...
> 
> La FED admite que su objetivo es generar una elevada inflación en EEUU - Libertad Digital
> 
> Ya no se si iran de farol y van en serio o que pitorreo llevan.



Te voy a contar una historia, esta mañana he ido a que me limpiaran las botas y me ha dicho el limpiabotas:

"pues creo que tendré que subir precios en breve, porque están las autoridades preparando una inflación galopante, además, estoy muy preocupado con la guerra de tipos de cambio" ::


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Bueno sres. sras. que tengan una tarde productiva, yo me largo a recibir 2 soporiferas horas lectivas sobre la transmision de datos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2010)

Hola gente... 

Últimamente no puedo estar muy atento al mercado, pero os voy a contar 2 operativas que he hecho entre ayer y hoy.

-Me puse corto ayer en 10765f SL 10865f... máximo del día 10870f ::
-He dejado un corto abierto hoy en 10960f... máximo del día 10955f ::

Cuando no quiere ir, no va... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (14 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente...
> 
> Últimamente no puedo estar muy atento al mercado, pero os voy a contar 2 operativas que he hecho entre ayer y hoy.
> 
> ...



Te he mandado un correo hace unos días, cuando puedas míratelo (a la cuenta de gmail)


----------



## carvil (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero... erase una vez...
> 
> La FED admite que su objetivo es generar una elevada inflación en EEUU - Libertad Digital
> 
> Ya no se si iran de farol y van en serio o que pitorreo llevan.




Hummmmm ¿De dónde han sacado esa noticia? 

Si la fuente es este foro, alguno se llevará una sorpresa. Mira que le tengo tirria al ministro de deportes pero los otros son parecidos.

Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente...
> 
> Últimamente no puedo estar muy atento al mercado, pero os voy a contar 2 operativas que he hecho entre ayer y hoy.
> 
> ...



Nah, tienen a los ordenadores haciéndole "ronda de puteos" a las gacelas y te ha tocado a ti, espera que pase el turno.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Te he mandado un correo hace unos días, cuando puedas míratelo (a la cuenta de gmail)



Sí, te lo he contestado hace dos minutos... 

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2010)

hay que darle al botón con todo lo gordo cuando menos se lo esperen...




si enseñas tus cartas...


... se llevan tu dinero... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero... erase una vez...
> 
> La FED admite que su objetivo es generar una elevada inflación en EEUU - Libertad Digital
> 
> Ya no se si iran de farol y van en serio o que pitorreo llevan.



Ya lo están consiguiendo. Subida de precios en materias primas ,el oro por las nubes y paladas de dolares baratos por todas partes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2010)

Le acaban de meter un spike de -85puntos al Ibex en IGMarkets... 

Lo siento por los que operen con estos gitanos...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Quién vende las entradas para mañana? Que me reserve una.
> Esto se va cayendo, poco a poco, como si lo fueran preparando.........



Con lo que les ha costado reclutar personal no van a espantarlo pegando dos tiros al aire, vamos, digo yo.

De todas formas, ni ochomiles ni diecisietemiles, quebró España y casi no pierde ni el 9000...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya lo están consiguiendo. Subida de precios en materias primas ,el oro por las nubes y paladas de dolares baratos por todas partes.



Eso no es conseguir inflación, eso es intentar conseguir inflación.

Habrá inflación cuando los billetes de 100, 200 y 500 cambien de manos de forma habitual para las transacciones corrientes. 

¿Tú lo ves cercano?, si parece que no se ven ni los de 50...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2010)

Alguien sigue el índice brasileiro (Bovespa)?

En 1993 estaba en 60, ahora en 71.675... :8:

Si alguna vez tenéis la posibilidad de viajar en el tiempo, no compréis zulitos, comprad futuros brasileiros a 17 años... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

El ibex en muerte cerebral, no vendáis más que son capaces de aburrir con otro spike.


----------



## carvil (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso no es conseguir inflación, eso es intentar conseguir inflación.
> 
> Habrá inflación cuando los billetes de 100, 200 y 500 cambien de manos de forma habitual para las transacciones corrientes.
> 
> ¿Tú lo ves cercano?, si parece que no se ven ni los de 50...




Eso es lo que pasa cuando se copia y MAL una noticia sacada de un contexto. 


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso no es conseguir inflación, eso es intentar conseguir inflación.
> 
> Habrá inflación cuando los billetes de 100, 200 y 500 cambien de manos de forma habitual para las transacciones corrientes.
> 
> ¿Tú lo ves cercano?, si parece que no se ven ni los de 50...



Al final de año lo veremos en que niveles nos movemos. Los usanos quieren que la gente gaste, gaste y vuelva a gastar para inundar de inflación el pais. 

De momento las bolsas, como indicador adelantado, parecen que están descontando esa posibilidad


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Al final de año lo veremos en que niveles nos movemos. Los usanos quieren que la gente gaste, gaste y vuelva a gastar para inundar de inflación el pais.
> 
> De momento las bolsas, como indicador adelantado, parecen que están descontando esa posibilidad



No exactamente, durante los últimos años la inflación USA se iba fuera, todos los americanos compraban productos fuera del país, de ahí el saldo de su balanza por cuenta corriente.

De lo que se trata más bien es de que consuman menos de fuera y más de dentro, el balance total del consumo es negativo, es imposible volver a los niveles de antes así como así.

De ahí la guerra de tipos de cambio de la que llevamos hablando 3 años por aquí (gracias a ppcc) y que ahora salta a los medios.

Por si acaso, precaución, amigo condustó. 

La bolsa es un indicador adelantado cuando tú y yo no sabemos los motivos de sus movimientos, cuando están claros y lo explican en todos los periodicos (que si la inflación, que si la FED, que si la guerra de tipos), entonces cuidadín.

¿A que no hablaban los periódicos de debilitar el dólar y de QE y generar inflación en marzo de 2009?

Yo estoy en modo "orejas aguzadas" ON.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

cuando estabamos en maximos del dia dije que hoy acababamos en rojo y que mañana mas , no me he equivocado, incluso la niña ha errado el cierre por casi 30 pipos :8:

y va el gilipollas de zuloman y cierra sus cortos y abre largos, operacion que me ha costado 20 pipos para cerrar largos mas 25 pipos para reabrir cortos ::::::

tonto del culo hoygan  pero ¿quien me iba a decir que la niña tenia el mayor margen de error de su historia? de haber acertado me ganaba 15 miserables pipos en los largos y abria cortos mas arriba.

en fin, espera que mañana me compense sobradamente un megaguano epico


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy las operaciones más grandes del día han sido todas de venta menos una al principio del día, el resto ha sido el típico rifi-rafe de cuando hay volumen.

Han empezado el día comprando durante el primer cuarto de hora pero luego han empezado a vender con muchísima fuerza, aunque ha ido moderándolo un poco pero el saldo negativo iba creciendo, aunque hacia las 12 han logrado poner el saldo de nuevo pero ha durado poco y enseguida ha vuelto a caer, a los 40 minutos de poner el saldo en positivo han hecho el suelo del día en el saldo diario. Entre las 13 y las 14:15 han vuelto a comprar, luego han vuelto a vender pero menos, hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta han vendido.

Durante el día hemos tenido dos operaciones destacadas de más de 1000 contratos, una casi a las 9:30 de venta y otra poco después de las 12:40 de venta también.

En fin, parecen que se han puesto cortos de verdad, aunque han ido compensando ventas con compras a lo largo del día, de todas formas hoy es un día engañoso por ser mañana vencimiento, de hecho se podría decir que ya ha pasado el vencimiento viendo lo que han vendido hoy, el volumen de mañana será más certero.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2010)

Yo también creo que el vencimiento ha sido hoy


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Bueno, hoy digamos que ha sido bastante desastroso...

¿Estrategias para mañana?


----------



## Misterio (14 Oct 2010)

El S&P no están cayendo demasiado pero.. habéis visto los bancos USA?.


----------



## Lexuss (14 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cuando estabamos en maximos del dia dije que hoy acababamos en rojo y que mañana mas , no me he equivocado, incluso la niña ha errado el cierre por casi 30 pipos :8:
> 
> y va el gilipollas de zuloman y cierra sus cortos y abre largos, operacion que me ha costado 20 pipos para cerrar largos mas 25 pipos para reabrir cortos ::::::
> 
> ...




Pero eso ha sido porque los leoncios se sabian la jugada,de ahi que no quiera publicar datos mientras él tradea ienso:


----------



## Katar (14 Oct 2010)

Siento la pregunta, pero, ¿debo interpretar leoncios como los que mueven el cotarro?

Mañana a primera hora cortos o largos?


----------



## credulo (14 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Siento la pregunta, pero, ¿debo interpretar leoncios como los que mueven el cotarro?



De la firma de Mulder:

Antes de preguntar consulta la FAQ de ¿Habeis visto el Ibex35?



> Mañana a primera hora cortos o largos?



Eso lo que te diga tu operativa y tu análisis, no es lo mismo si solo pretendes entrar media hora que entrar en futuros hasta el vencimiento de noviembre. O si pretendes entrar a las 9:00 o a las 10:00 etc.

Si preguntas a Zulo o a Tonuel te dirán que al rojo con todo lo gordo. Pero probablemente lo que ocurra en ese caso es que entres corto, el ibex de un subidón de 500 puntos, te salgas porque pierdes mucha pasta y acto seguido empiece a bajar. ::

Vamos, hazte a la idea de que hagas lo que hagas vas a palmar pasta.


----------



## debianita (14 Oct 2010)

El esepe se despenya :XX:

Manyana viernes negro Tonuel dixit, purgar vuestros pecados blasfemos pepones 8: Y atarme al barbas

Edit: los secuaces del barbas parece que tienen ordenes precisas


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Ud. no tiene remedio....

Ya habrá perdido la cuenta del número de veces que le he dicho que:

*El EXPECTED_CLOSED mañanero, vale menos que un pompero*

Repita otra vez conmigo.

*El EXPECTED_CLOSED mañanero, vale menos que un pompero*

Y ahora dígame, en un ejercicio supremo de honestidad por su parte: puede recordar a qué hora le he publicado el EXPECTED_CLOSE?

Ah, que era mañanero?
Ah, y que sólo se ha equivocado en 30pips, encima?

Vaya, qué cabrón el expected_close... mira que largar un error-probabilidad del 0.3% haciendo una proyección 7 horas antes del cierre... ::

Por qué no se fija ud, por ejemplo.... hum... veamos...

- en el techo del canal? (6 pips de error) 
- En el suelo interno de 10,88x? ( 8 pips de error)
- En el suelo exterior 10,835, nivel relevante al cierre?

dita sea, si es que ya no hacen sistemas como los de antes :XX::XX:





zuloman dijo:


> cuando estabamos en maximos del dia dije que hoy acababamos en rojo y que mañana mas , no me he equivocado, incluso la niña ha errado el cierre por casi 30 pipos :8:
> 
> y va el gilipollas de zuloman y cierra sus cortos y abre largos, operacion que me ha costado 20 pipos para cerrar largos mas 25 pipos para reabrir cortos ::::::
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (14 Oct 2010)

Zulopata y Pollastrin = escenas de matrimonio.

Me pido ser productor, seguro que me forro ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

hoyga pollastrin que la ultima vez que le eche la bronca por fallar estrepitosamente por 5 pipos me dio usted un thanks 

Calle, calle, que lo de tonto del culo no iba por usted sino por mi :::::: , pense que habia quedado claro en el mensaje : , me da mucha rabia por que hoy habia decidido meterme el dedito en el culo y estarme quietecito pero zulopata se apodero de mi 

Al nuevo que pide consejo para mañana, el consejo era quedarse corto hoy xd ....... de todos modos como bien le dicen que le aconsejaria.... lo ideal es que se quede usted corto y no se mueva, se lo dice uno que perdio dinero hasta que aprendio que salvo tendencia clara en un sentido u otro se gana mas quieto que pretendiendo ir detras del mercado ( eso dejelo para pollastres y otros expertos )

La explicacion es tan clara como ilogica, pero basada en la mentalidad humana, cuando ganamos tendemos a cerrar posiciones antes de tiempo y cuando perdemos tendemos a aguantar para recuperar, exactamente lo contrario de lo que se debe hacer.

se lo dice uno que al dia siguiente de empezar con esto de los futuros se puso corto y aguanto una de las subidas mas fuertes del año en contra ::::::.......muchos meses tarde en volver a ver mi cuenta en verde 8:

asi que ya sabe, apueste por una tendencia y si acierta dejela correr con su correspondiente stop , haga lo mismo si falla en su apuesta, perdera dinero pero tendra una posibilidad de que no le limpien en dos semanas


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Parece que el DJ se anima un poco, a ver que hacen esta ultima media hora, miedo me dan estos bernankistas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulopata y Pollastrin = escenas de matrimonio.
> 
> Me pido ser productor, seguro que me forro ::



y lo que se rien ustedes cuando lo saco de sus casillas que ¿ eh ? 

ademas ahora ya es oficial que soy la personalidad discola de pollastre......le debo recordar a su compañero de universidad que dio origen a su nick :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Pero eso ha sido porque los leoncios se sabian la jugada,de ahi que no quiera publicar datos mientras él tradea ienso:



La parte subrayada es muy cierta, y es una decisión inamovible para el futuro; la parte que queda sin subrayar, por el contrario, queda a libre interpretación: me temo que nunca podremos saber si este foro tiene suficiente repercusión como para hacer de trigger de la EMH en su versión débil y distorsionar las proyecciones publicadas en él.

Otra razón por la que tampoco me hace demasiada gracia publicar datos, es porque los sistemas son dinámicos, reaccionan y cambian a cada tick de mercado (preguntadle a Fran200 si él se queda con los niveles de su software a las 9:01am y ya no vuelve a mirar el ordenador ) ).

Por esta razón, unos datos publicados a las 11:00am, pueden valer para el fin de sesión, o bien pueden no valer una mierda a partir de la hora de comer. Para trabajar con sistemas hay que estar viéndolos "al vuelo", permanentemente, en uno de tus monitores de trading. 

Unos datos publicados de manera aislada como esta mañana, bien podrían ayudar, o también pueden inducir a alguien - pongamos, por ejemplo.... a Zuloman  ) que confía en ellos ciegamente a cometer un error, usándolos cuando ya han caducado y no son válidos.

Y hombre, la verdad es que a nadie le gusta que la gente palme ni un euro por seguir sus datos (aunque los hayan usado mal, eh, Zulomaniac :: ).

Y es que cada vez que Bernake pone en marcha la impresora, muere un gatito y Zulo capitula unos cortos, así que no es plan de castigarle más el hígado :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Vamos pepon que cerramos plano el DJ!!! (no jodas :

Manda huevos, manda huevos cerraran en verde aun.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> *Unos datos publicados de manera aislada como esta mañana, bien podrían ayudar, o también pueden inducir a alguien - pongamos, por ejemplo.... a Zuloman  ) que confía en ellos ciegamente a cometer un error, usándolos cuando ya han caducado y no son válidos.*
> Y hombre, la verdad es que a nadie le gusta que la gente palme ni un euro por seguir sus datos (aunque los hayan usado mal, eh, Zulomaniac :: ).
> 
> Y es que cada vez que Bernake pone en marcha la impresora, muere un gatito y Zulo capitula unos cortos, así que no es plan de castigarle más el hígado :XX:



No se de usted tanta importancia, yo al unico que sigo ciegamente es a Tonuel y sus tresmiles :no:


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Cago en dios que ha pasado??


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Que tal veis el VIX?? sube mas de un 8%. Claca como va esa cuña?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vamos pepon que cerramos plano el DJ!!! (no jodas :
> 
> Manda huevos, manda huevos cerraran en verde aun.



Los futuros del sp rozando los 1178


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que tal veis el VIX?? sube mas de un 8%. Claca como va esa cuña?



creo que es debido a la nueva politica monetaria de eeuu y que tiene bastante que ver con el nuevo formato de los dolares....


...... ¿ ya habeis visto alguno de estos? yo acabo de vender unos latunes por un montoncito


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

Vamos a invocar a los leoncios por sentimiento contrario. :fiufiu:

Así de paso me como un owned mañana para que Tonuel se ría de mí, porque el que no se moja, no se equivoca, claro. Tengan en cuenta que yo quiero guano como el que más como ya atestiguaron mis post/venazos de ayer. 

Yo veo una tendencia bastante sana en los volúmenes, especialmente en el índice A/D. De hecho, así como en otros momentos han estado subiendo contra los indicadores de A/D, ahora, sí que acompañan. En la serie reciente, sólo veo un caso manifiestamente a la contra, el despeñe de mayo. Pero aquello fue un nuke por el cuasi default de Ejpaña. Siguiendo la máxima de Fran, el volumen marca la tendencia...

Mi teoría: me da la impresión de que aún hay recorrido al alza por cómo sube el A/D. Creo que van a intentar romper la barrera de julio de los 10880. ¿11000? Probablemente, y rompemos la cuña invertida hacia arriba. 

Y mañana, yo como owned ::::
:XX::XX:

En el resto de índices, por cierto pasa 3/4 de lo mismo. A falta de oro para protegerse de la devaluación ¿buenos son los papelotes?....

Continuará.... 

Bueno, no, no continuaré, esto es para todo lo que me ha dado mi análisis todo a 100 en 20 minutos después del curro. Que descanséis chavales.


----------



## Lexuss (14 Oct 2010)

> ...... ¿ ya habeis visto alguno de estos? yo acabo de vender unos latunes por un montoncito



Mira bien a ver si te han dado de estos y te han "tangao"


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Oct 2010)

Otra vez que EL SP CIERRA EN EL MISMO SITIO QUE ESTABA A LA HORA DEL CIERRE EUROPEO (y ya van..., sin que Mulder saque la estadística).

No me digáis que no es mosqueante, hace eso la mitad de los días.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Mira bien a ver si te han dado de estos y te han "tangao"



no, no me han tangado, me han dado latunes no huevos .............. los billetes los entregue yo :: :XX:


----------



## credulo (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cada vez que alguien se da por satisfecho y vende, aparecen 100, 1000, 2000 contratos, los que hagan falta, que dan la contraparte y dejan el precio en animación suspendida.
> 
> El que hace eso, ni quiere que baje, ni le interesa comprar barato.



Ese es el presi jugando con la reserva de la Seguridad Social.

(os leo en diferido)


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Otra vez que EL SP CIERRA EN EL MISMO SITIO QUE ESTABA A LA HORA DEL CIERRE EUROPEO (y ya van..., sin que Mulder saque la estadística).
> 
> No me digáis que no es mosqueante, hace eso la mitad de los días.



La verdad es que una estadística de ese tipo suele ser complicadilla, además voy muy ocupado ultimamente, pero si tengo algún hueco libre voy a ver si me pongo con ello.

Pero no prometo nada, ¿eh?


----------



## rafaxl (14 Oct 2010)

Joer que pepon esta esto despues del cierre no?? el ibex por encima de 10900 y el dow en 11117.

Que miedito mañana. Tengo que llamar a techno viking para que amedrente a los leoncios.


----------



## tonuel (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joer que pepon esta esto despues del cierre no?? el ibex por encima de 10900 y el dow en 11117.




No te dejes engañar muyayo... :no:


----------



## Abner (14 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joer que pepon esta esto despues del cierre no?? el ibex por encima de 10900 y el dow en 11117.
> 
> Que miedito mañana. Tengo que llamar a techno viking para que amedrente a los leoncios.



Si lo quieren tirar, especialmente en los usanos (estoy mirando el NASDAQ), tienen que hacerlo ya, porque estamos en los niveles máximos/resistencia de abril de este año y junio del 2008. Si pasan, hasta los niveles máximos del 2007. 
Creo que van a intentar romperlos.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Si lo quieren tirar, especialmente en los usanos (estoy mirando el NASDAQ), tienen que hacerlo ya, porque estamos en los niveles máximos/resistencia de abril de este año y junio del 2008. Si pasan, hasta los niveles máximos del 2007.
> Creo que van a intentar romperlos.



Buenas a todos,

En mi opinión la cuña alcista del IBEX, siempre suponiendo el desenlace pepónico, pierde fiabilidad por dos motivos: el primero, rompe por arriba una figura teóricamente bajista y, el segundo, el más importante, la proyección que deja supera los máximos anteriores. Si se es más modesto y se toma como referencia el mínimo efectuado el 25 de agosto, entonces nos quedamos con los 11.900, difícil, pero no improbable como era el primer caso.

Respecto a lo de superar máximos y ir para arriba. Yo No lo veo :| ¿por qué? Muy simple, hay algunos índices más maduros que otros, en los cuales el proceso de distribución fue BRUTAL, me vienen a la cabeza el IBEX y el STOXX, que el resto superen máximos, como el DAX, no significa nada, siguen un tempo diferente. En este sentido USA y DAX son distintos al IBEX y el STOXX, que parece que les pesa el culo. Sólo hay que ver lo que hicieron mientras los otros marcaban máximos: subir menos y caer más. Lo que yo intrepreto es que no quieren dejarlo subir demasiado, está ultracontrolado, los deberes ya están hechos. Comparad gráficos y lo veréis clarísimo, la estructura de unos y otros es completamente distinta. Mi conclusión es que, aunque el DOW, por ejemplo, supere máximos, como el DAX, eso no significa absolutamente nada en cuanto a aspirar a volver a ver máximos históricos y dejar atrás la crisis bursátil, simplemente venden más caro.

El VIX:







Tenía miedo y ha vuelto dentro de la figura. Es que dicen que fuera hay leoncios hambrientos


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> En mi opinión la cuña alcista del IBEX, siempre suponiendo el desenlace pepónico, pierde fiabilidad por dos motivos: el primero, rompe por arriba una figura teóricamente bajista y, el segundo, el más importante, la proyección que deja supera los máximos anteriores. Si se es más modesto y se toma como referencia el mínimo efectuado el 25 de agosto, entonces nos quedamos con los 11.900, difícil, pero no improbable como era el primer caso.
> 
> ...



creo que habra doble techo pero normalmente el segundo techo suele ser un pelin mas alto , en cuanto al ibex creo que sera el primero en girarse en los 11500 un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Oct 2010)

habeis visto google en el Pre? +9%, parece que se esperan buenos resultados.......


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> habeis visto google en el Pre? +9%, parece que se esperan buenos resultados.......



Ya fueron...

Google bate previsiones: ganó un 32% más en el tercer trimestre, hasta 2.167 millones - 2524226 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pyn (15 Oct 2010)

Buenos días, el final de sesión de ayer del SP vino a decirnos : sólo sé que no se nada. Amago de bajada para finalmente ni chicha ni limoná. Volvemos a estar en zona peligrosa tanto para los cortos como para los largos, parece el ibex abrirá con gap a la baja sobre la zona de los 10770, recordad que hoy es día de vencimiento.


----------



## qpvlde (15 Oct 2010)

Hoy es el día que esto es más parecido a un casino ( lo digo con conocimiento de causa, que trabajé 3 años en uno):

Crupier!!!!!, por favor, todo al rojo::::

Alea jacta est


----------



## Abner (15 Oct 2010)

Alguien podría hacerme un favorazo? Mis datos provienen de un CFD de X-TRade basado en un futuro del IBEX. Mis datos de volumen y por tanto de A/D no sé si son realmente parejos a los reales, ¿alguien podría postear un gráfico del A/D del churribex? Así una vista panorámica desde lejos, o sea, el diario con un rango amplio de fechas.

Mil gracias si alguien lo hace.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

alguien sabe el horario de los vencimientos ? gracias -_-


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, ni cristo lo entiende jajajaja
> 
> Cuando pierda 500 euros lo dejo definitivamente... o aprendo a ostias o me dedico al parchis.
> 
> PD: Jugar en largo es una mierrrrrda




Hoyga hamijo, cómo va el tarro de los 500€? ¡Espero que todavía le queden provisiones!


----------



## Katar (15 Oct 2010)

Resistiendo hoyga, resistiendo... ::::


----------



## mc_toni (15 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alguien sabe el horario de los vencimientos ? gracias -_-



creo que a las 16:45 (san google no falla)


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!

Muy interesante esta cita de Cárpatos:



> POMO Days – Permanent Open Market Operations
> 
> LaBolsaEnDirecto. POMO Days – Permanent Open Market Operations
> 
> ...



La mano de dios al descubierto, al menos nos podrían decir cuando van a 'salvar' al mercado y así nos ponemos todos largos con menos exposición al riesgo, incluso a ellos les costaría menos dinero


----------



## chinclan100 (15 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Muy interesante esta cita de Cárpatos:
> 
> ...




Pues no te creas, más o menos aquí tienes el calendario de santa FED 
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Pomo. Calendario para las próximas semanas


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

Colega de la vega, esto es *palmar en bolsa*, y no lo que a nosotros nos ocurre de cuando en cuando:

La familia Del Pino 'pierde' en bolsa la mitad de los €1.000 millones que invirtió en 2006 - Cotizalia.com

Vaya panda de incompetentes. El cómo se puede entrar en bolsa con €1000M y palmar pasta, es algo que se me escapa. Dale una décima parte de eso a un trader intradiario competente, y verás la que te monta.

Si es que Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes....


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2010)

al barbas de los cojones no se le acaban... ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2010)

Buenos días... 

Recordad que hoy habla _el tito Ben_ a las 14:15h...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2010)

Por ahora la bajada está siendo totalmente canalizada... 







Se encontraría a la tendencial al alza sobre las 14:00h... "no saben ná!"

Saludos...


----------



## Katar (15 Oct 2010)

Jope que aburrimiento, ahora mismo es una mancha de aceite...

Edito: ¿Quiere decir algo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2010)

Mulder, recuerda cambiar la recogida de datos al vencimiento noviembre... 

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por ahora la bajada está siendo totalmente canalizada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En efecto, de momento retirada ordenada de Smithson, Peponian & Co. 

Tropas disciplinadas, no caen en la desbandada ni en el caos.

Veremos a dónde nos lleva esto tras vencimientos...


----------



## tarrito (15 Oct 2010)

eh!!! aquí no pasa NADA

Que me devuelvan el dinero de la entrada, hoyjan!! 

(espero comerme un owned como una catedral de grande)


----------



## Abner (15 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> eh!!! aquí no pasa NADA
> 
> Que me devuelvan el dinero de la entrada, hoyjan!!
> 
> (espero comerme un owned como una catedral de grande)



Despejen la zona, despejen la zona, aquí no hay nada que ver. Repito, aquí no hay nada que ver.
::::


----------



## chameleon (15 Oct 2010)

es impresionante como están sujetando todo

hoy es cara o cruz, si tira arriba nos plantamos en 11111 del ibex, si tira para abajo los 10400 en pocas horas

PD: acabo de ponerme alcista...


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> es impresionante como están sujetando todo
> 
> hoy es cara o cruz, si tira arriba nos plantamos en 11111 del ibex, si tira para abajo los 10400 en pocas horas




Hoy toca cruz... 8:


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> es impresionante como están sujetando todo
> 
> hoy es cara o cruz, si tira arriba nos plantamos en 11111 del ibex, si tira para abajo los 10400 en pocas horas
> 
> PD: acabo de ponerme alcista...




Precisamente porque lo están _sujetando_, cabe pensar que tras vencimientos sólo cabe _cruz_, no cree Ud.


----------



## Lexuss (15 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Precisamente porque lo están _sujetando_, cabe pensar que tras vencimientos sólo cabe _cruz_, no cree Ud.




Me gustan sus sutilezas.. el que quiera entender que entienda:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Me gustan sus sutilezas.. el que quiera entender que entienda:fiufiu:



Oh, no me malinterprete... no estoy preconizando un desplome: si se refiere al canal para hoy, ya está "cubierto": tenía [10811.77c - 10896.16c] (proyección) frente a [10813.6c - 10895.7c] (real). Es decir, por lo que a la niña respecta, el día está listo de papeles (gran día hoy para la niña, con precisión casi milimétrica en las proyecciones).

A partir de ahora, los vencimientos y USA mandan... cualquier cosa puede ocurrir.

Hay un suelo exterior en 10,763c, pero vamos... yo siempre digo lo mismo: en días o vísperas de vencimientos, hay que coger las proyecciones con un "grain of salt", que dirían los otros.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Precisamente porque lo están _sujetando_, cabe pensar que tras vencimientos sólo cabe _cruz_, no cree Ud.



o cara , su falta de Fed resulta molesta


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> o cara , su falta de Fed resulta molesta



Gran movimiento, le concedo este lance 

A fin de cuentas a mí ya me da lo mismo, la verdad... me quité de encima en 10,815c unos pequeños cortos que tenía colgados en 10,850c desde antes de ayer, y con eso estoy fuera de mercado hasta el Lunes; así que si la opción _cara_ beneficia a sus posiciones actuales, así sea y que tenga Ud. suerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2010)

Qué respeto por el AT tienen los leoncios...  y una hora antes de lo previsto...







Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué respeto por el AT tienen los leoncios...  y una hora antes de lo previsto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Corra fuera de esa alcista, LCASC, que el respeto por el AT parece que se les está acabando a los malditoh leoncioh roedoreh


----------



## Abner (15 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué respeto por el AT tienen los leoncios...  y una hora antes de lo previsto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con tiralineas hoyga, como lo manejan estos gordos-gordos cabrones, hay que reconocérselo. 

Supongo que hoy toca: "que las gacelillas se crean que el AT funciona"


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Corra fuera de esa alcista, LCASC, que el respeto por el AT parece que se les está acabando a los malditoh leoncioh roedoreh



Ha perdido la alcista, pero normalmente cuando se rompen estos canales lo hacen con más fuerza. Ahora parece que quiere hacer un pull-back al canal perdido, si se estrella contra él, será buen momento para probar unos cortos...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2010)

El sentimiento bullish en USA es el mayor de la década...







Saludos...


----------



## Abner (15 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El sentimiento bullish en USA es el mayor de la década...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emoción, intriga, dolor de barriga. Señales contradictorias por doquier.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Oct 2010)

Me voy a casa y dejo la orden puesta de un etf inverso si llega a 51, quedarme comprado el fin de semana.......
edito: vendido????? corto.....


----------



## debianita (15 Oct 2010)




----------



## Interesado (15 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El sentimiento bullish en USA es el mayor de la década...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo sabe que el sentimiento nunca baja... ::

Yo no lo veo bajando ya mismo, principalmente porque aquí lo estamos esperando todos y en USA parece que los toros han pasado un poco más a neutral.

Normalmente esto se suele traducir en un poco de lateral desesperante (en ello estamos), un último máximo agonizante y la caída para cuando ya lo demos por perdido y nos estemos acordando de la familia entera de tito Ben...

Lo cierto es que se empieza a ver que algo se mueve por debajo, pero nos falta algo de volumen para poder empezar la fiesta.

Para hoy no creo que bajemos más allá de los 10750 en el peor de los casos. Veremos si los toros pueden pasar el fin de semana tranquilos y confiados.


----------



## tarrito (15 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


>


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


>



bernie era techno viking de joven , esta amenazando a los bajistas


----------



## debianita (15 Oct 2010)

News Headlines


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


>



Joder como se parecen ::::::


----------



## Katar (15 Oct 2010)

La leshe!

Menuda subida acaba de pegar el mini ibex 35! parece el dragon khan!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder como se parecen ::::::



se a deteriorado un poco por el paso del tiempo y por abusar de las QE


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

Por cierto ahora que el hdlgp este ha cambiado algo las reglas del juego como veis el panorama otoño-invernal?? esta jodido el tema ahora.

Esta todo peponisimo y el dolar despeñandose.


----------



## Abner (15 Oct 2010)

joder, esto me recuerda al anuncio de ono del gorila. Ahora pa arriba, ahora pa abajo. 
Vaya movimientos.


----------



## falsa_democracia (15 Oct 2010)

Bernanke confirma que hay margen para aplicar más medidas de estímulo - 2525719 - elEconomista.es

¿Qué estará tramando?


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

falsa_democracia dijo:


> Bernanke confirma que hay margen para aplicar más medidas de estímulo - 2525719 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¿Qué estará tramando?



Pues que no tiene ni puta idea de por donde le saldra el tiro. Al menos esa impresion da al leer todo lo que estan diciendo estos dias.


----------



## falsa_democracia (15 Oct 2010)

A mi me están volviendo loco, quizás eso es lo que persiguen, marear la perdiz aunque saben muy bien lo que van hacer.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

falsa_democracia dijo:


> A mi me están volviendo loco, quizás eso es lo que persiguen, marear la perdiz aunque saben muy bien lo que van hacer.



ya no pueden hacer casi na por lo que esta dosificando lo poco que pueden hacer


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2010)

Otro día de hostiones en la banca americana.....


----------



## Katar (15 Oct 2010)

Bien! he recuperado 70 euros! solo me quedan por recuperar 160 y habre vuelto al punto de inicio, soy lo más mejor del mundo financiero! inocho:inocho:inocho: :: :: ::


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

Pedazo de mierda de tarde, que aburrimiento.

¿que tal lo veis?


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

Ole todo en verdeeee. Dale pepon!!

Me cago en su puta madre, el bernie la va aliar gordisima pedazo de mierda humana.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ole todo en verdeeee. Dale pepon!!
> 
> Me cago en su puta madre, el bernie la va aliar gordisima pedazo de mierda humana.



Mira el nasdaq

NASDAQ-100: INDEXNASDAQ:.NDX quotes & news - Google Finance

Pepon a tope


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira el nasdaq
> 
> NASDAQ-100: INDEXNASDAQ:.NDX quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Pepon a tope



Lol esta por encima de los maximos de abril


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2010)

Parece que hemos cambiado los negros por los vikingos, son más adecuados para la ocasión porque tienen cuernos 

Bueno, al lio.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día con muchas operaciones de venta, aunque muy poca actividad también, sin embargo las operaciones más grandes y destacadas han sido de compra y muy disimuladas entre tanta venta, se nota que han querido engañar al personal.

Han empezado el día soltando lastre durante la primera hora pero luego ya han empezado a comprar un poco, aunque aun había cierto predominio de las ventas y hacia las 10:30 han hecho el suelo del saldo diario de hoy. A partir de ahí han empezado a comprar pero muy disimuladamente, se ven muchas ventas con volumen pequeño pero compras con volumen bastante grande, como de unas 6 veces lo que habían vendido.

De todas formas a partir de las 10:30 se han ido al bar y apenas han cruzado operaciones durante el resto del día, desde las 14:20 hasta el final de sesión no han hecho absolutamente nada de nada.

En subasta han vendido un paquete normal.

Parece que hayan vendido mucho hoy, pero realmente lo que han hecho es comprar mediante paquetes muy gordos y disimulados, aunque parezca que esperen gap a la baja para el lunes no parece que sea eso lo que crean realmente.


----------



## credulo (15 Oct 2010)

Esperanzas guanísticas frustradas, lo que siempre da poco movimiento en el hilo. Yo hoy tampoco he entrado y ya va una semana fuera :cook:

Tengo curiosidad por leer el análisis de volumen de Mulder. 

Tonuel, hoy te tienes que certificar a tí mismo


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Tonuel, hoy te tienes que certificar a tí mismo



Vamos a romper una lanza a favor de tonuel, dijo que seria a partir del 15. Obviamente a partir del 15 paso que nos dimos cuenta de que no ha pasado nada a toro pasado ::. 

Dios mediante.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

Pues nada hamijos, patadon parriba y aqui no ha pasado nada (o si). El nasdaq esta que se sale a 20 minutos del cierre el sp verdecillo.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Oct 2010)

Queda lo mejor del día. Veamos si meten mano estos minutos para subir el SP por encima de 1180


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2010)

a ver si hay cierre masivo de cortos -_-


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Queda lo mejor del día. Veamos si meten mano estos minutos para subir el SP por encima de 1180



Joder macho, allí en USA la peña del trading es tela de friki, ¿no? Hay que ser muy masoca para jugarse la semana el viernes por la tarde-noche en los últimos 10 minutos.

En fin, doctores tiene la iglesia...


----------



## Fran200 (15 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder macho, allí en USA la peña del trading es tela de friki, ¿no? Hay que ser muy masoca para jugarse la semana el viernes por la tarde-noche en los últimos 10 minutos.
> 
> En fin, doctores tiene la iglesia...



El dinero no duerme...lo dicen en la película de Wall Street::


----------



## tonuel (15 Oct 2010)

Ya hemos visto máximos...


será mejor que vayan preparando sus cargadores...


----------



## Fran200 (15 Oct 2010)

Hoy no ha aparecido la mano de Dios en los últimos minutos. ¿Será que no lo han creído necesario¿.

El lunes lo sabremos. Buen fin de semana.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Oct 2010)

Joder aun despues del cierre siguen dandole cera.


----------



## Misterio (15 Oct 2010)

Bank of America -10% en 2 días, como en los buenos tiempos de las subprime.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Oct 2010)

Yo sólo entro para decir que el SP HA CERRADO EN EL MISMO SITIO QUE ESTABA A LA HORA DEL CIERRE EUROPEO.


----------



## tarrito (16 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo sólo entro para decir que el SP HA CERRADO EN EL MISMO SITIO QUE ESTABA A LA HORA DEL CIERRE EUROPEO.



si alguien se atreve con esta forma de operar, que lo postee a posteriori, porque como lo diga antes de hacer plusvis ... ya sabemos lo que pasa 

edito: qué hora consideras cierre europeo ¿17:30 ó 17:35?


----------



## tarrito (17 Oct 2010)

Up! 
que estábamos en 5ª página, leñe!


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Up!
> que estábamos en 5ª página, leñe!




Qué incorrección.... 

Como diría el Rey Theoden: "¿Pero cómo hemos llegado a esto?"


----------



## tarrito (17 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué incorrección....
> 
> Como diría el Rey Theoden: "¿Pero cómo hemos llegado a esto?"



Como diría Merry: 
"Llevan horas reunidos. Deben de haber decidido algo, ¿verdad?"

::


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2010)

Ya van unas cuantas semanas en las que las manos fuertes están soltando, sumamos otra. Mirad como en el triple suelo en el entorno de los 1040 acumularon cuando los peques estaban vendedores, ahora la situación se invierte, lo cual nos indica que la subida está condenada. 

El VIX a cierre semanal:







Por el momento bajo control. Sin duda cuando el mercado gire subirá, señalando el inicio del cambio de tendencia.

Pese a esto, como ya he dicho alguna vez, una cosa es interpretar lo que probablemente suceda en el medio plazo, y otra muy distinta operar a corto plazo. No tiene sentido buscar el lado bajista en un mercado que todavía no ha dado signos de querer caer. Sin ir más lejos, el DAX:







¿Os acordáis?







Mandrilada a los cortos en muy pocas sesiones. 

El IBEX y el STOXX no han roto todavía sus resis (900-50, 830-50), pero hay que estar al loro si eso sucede, porque podríamos tener una subida violenta como la del DAX.


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2010)

Cojonudo el análisis, Claca. Revelador para el medio plazo.

saludos,




Claca dijo:


> Ya van unas cuantas semanas en las que las manos fuertes están soltando, sumamos otra. Mirad como en el triple suelo en el entorno de los 1040 acumularon cuando los peques estaban vendedores, ahora la situación se invierte, lo cual nos indica que la subida está condenada.
> 
> El VIX a cierre semanal:
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (17 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ya van unas cuantas semanas en las que las manos fuertes están soltando, sumamos otra. Mirad como en el triple suelo en el entorno de los 1040 acumularon cuando los peques estaban vendedores, ahora la situación se invierte, lo cual nos indica que la subida está condenada.
> 
> El VIX a cierre semanal:
> 
> ...



Ilumíne a esta gacela, please. Cómo se saca el dato de diferenciar lo que están haciendo los distintos tipos de traders?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Ilumíne a esta gacela, please. Cómo se saca el dato de diferenciar lo que están haciendo los distintos tipos de traders?



Buenas noches Abner, yo de esto no entiendo casi nada, pero por lo que he estado investigando hay un indicador para Prorealtime creado por BLAI5 que esta increible y que te puede dar una idea de por donde van los tiros, te dejo el enlace donde te lo explica todo por si te interesa.

Indicador Blai5 Koncorde: Qué es


Por cierto, he abierto una cuenta con Bankinter y estoy pensado usar el Broker Plus que pinta bien, pero lo que no se, es si te deja configurar/añadir los indicadores como en Prorealtime o esa funcionalidad la tiene capada, alguno lo tiene y puede contestarme. Es que si no directamente cogería algo de Prorealtime.


----------



## Interesado (18 Oct 2010)

Guanos días!

Futuros en 10k8. Los leoncios quieren un poco más de actividad en el hilo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

buenos dias y adios. Hoy no os podre amenizar con la zuleuforia por que tengo muchas cosas que hacer.

Os agradeceria que me bajaseis el ibex hasta los 10500 f como minimo eh


----------



## debianita (18 Oct 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Por cierto, he abierto una cuenta con Bankinter y estoy pensado usar el Broker Plus que pinta bien, pero lo que no se, es si te deja configurar/añadir los indicadores como en Prorealtime o esa funcionalidad la tiene capada, alguno lo tiene y puede contestarme. Es que si no directamente cogería algo de Prorealtime.




Que yo sepa no te deja añadir indicadores Bankinter a su "fork" de prorealtime. Puedes probarlo, ya que dan unos meses gratis.

A ver lo que dura el miniguano matinal ....


----------



## pyn (18 Oct 2010)

Buenos días,
que viene, que viene, chsss, chsss, que viene, que viene, chsss, chsss...


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> buenos dias y adios. Hoy no os podre amenizar con la zuleuforia por que tengo muchas cosas que hacer.
> 
> Os agradeceria que me bajaseis el ibex hasta los 10500 f como minimo eh



Si lo bajamos a 10K5f... ¿habrá momento zuleuforia?


----------



## Interesado (18 Oct 2010)

Repasando el mercado de opciones, podemos ver que las calls más negociadas en el día de hoy están siendo las 10000 (1143) y las 10300 (1007).

En el lado de las calls, tenemos las 11300 (81) y las 12000 (87).

De lo que se puede ver que hay gente que está apostando por la vuelta a los 10k y que le han dado pero bien a algún ultratalibán pepón ... 

Hagan juego señores.


----------



## debianita (18 Oct 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Repasando el mercado de opciones, podemos ver que las calls más negociadas en el día de hoy están siendo las 10000 (1143) y las 10300 (1007).
> 
> En el lado de las calls, tenemos las 11300 (81) y las 12000 (87).
> 
> ...



El de las calls a 12k debe ser juanlu ienso:


----------



## Interesado (18 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El de las calls a 12k debe ser juanlu ienso:



Creo que mandó una carta a MEFF diciendo que a ver porqué no había contrato para la CALL 17k... que según su análisis iba a tener mucha demanda... :XX:

No deja de ser curioso que los días que se ausenta Zulo, solemos tener caídas... los MMs deben de tenerle miedo y aprovechan... ::


----------



## d-signer (18 Oct 2010)

*Semana importante*

Buenos días. 

Esta semana parece importante, creo y deseo el guano, adjunto grafico del ibex


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si lo bajamos a 10K5f... ¿habrá momento zuleuforia?



He entrado en unos minutillos que tengo libres y he visto tu esperanzador post .

¿ ves posibilidades de irnos a esos numeros ? :8::8::8:

Bueno, mi idea es dejar los cortos abiertos aunque no pueda estar mirando que pasa........ claro que si la niña dice otra cosa............podria cerrar y a partir de las 2 o las 3 ver si abro o que hago que ya estaria libre ienso:


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2010)

"Esperanzador post"?? el mío de antes?

Pero si yo sólo preguntaba si ibas a deleitarnos con una explosión de zuleuforia ::





zuloman dijo:


> He entrado en unos minutillos que tengo libres y he visto tu esperanzador post .
> 
> ¿ ves posibilidades de irnos a esos numeros ? :8::8::8:
> 
> Bueno, mi idea es dejar los cortos abiertos aunque no pueda estar mirando que pasa........ claro que si la niña dice otra cosa............podria cerrar y a partir de las 2 o las 3 ver si abro o que hago que ya estaria libre ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> "Esperanzador post"?? el mío de antes?
> 
> Pero si yo sólo preguntaba si ibas a deleitarnos con una explosión de zuleuforia ::



PONGALE apellido a su nick : Pollastre "el sueco" ::


----------



## rosonero (18 Oct 2010)

Buenos días a todos !!!! esta semana podré estar más atento al hilo. Ahora mismo estoy fuera de mercado y sopesando este mensajito que ha llegado a mi cuenta de ING

_*Aproveche esta oportunidad e invierta con el Broker NARANJA, porque le
regalamos 300€* para que cada vez que compre acciones en la Bolsa española,
no se gaste un céntimo en comisiones hasta final de año.*_ ::

Uhmmmm !!! ¿Buscando las últimas gacelas?

Pd. Claro que 300 eruos en el broker de Ing tampoco es tanto porque con comisión de 5 euros + 0.25% sobre efectivo :8: Aunque se sabe que en caso de tener cuenta nómina te lo dejan en 0.20%.

Saludos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Oct 2010)

Joder, sube el acumulación-distribución hasta en las bajadas...

Confianza de las manos fuertes al cierre del SP del viernes: DESPLOME TOTAL, como pocas veces se ve, tendría que dar, malamente, para una mísera corrección...

Nada, ni por esas, alguien por detrás abortando todas las bajadas, provocando spikes donde más duele y comprando todo lo que le tiran encima.

Alegría.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

coño, me llaman del juzgado al que tenia que ir para aceptar el cargo de perito tasador y me dicen que mejor vaya mañana...ya tengo tiempo.

Y ahora resulta que pepon me viene a joder un dia magnifico 

Pollastrin desgraciado, parece mentira que no avisaras a tu ahijado zuloman de la que se venia encima , acabas de perder medio chuleton ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Oct 2010)

Tanto optimimismo en generalizado me indican bajadas eh...


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2010)

::::::
Pero yo qué he hecho... pero yo qué he dicho? 
Si llevo toda la mañana callado...

pasen, pasen y apaleen a pollastre, practiquen el deporte nacional!!
pasen y desaten su zuleuforia en forma de palos al pollastre!
hagan hueco para sus futuros zulamentos!





zuloman dijo:


> coño, me llaman del juzgado al que tenia que ir para aceptar el cargo de perito tasador y me dicen que mejor vaya mañana...ya tengo tiempo.
> 
> Y ahora resulta que pepon me viene a joder un dia magnifico
> 
> Pollastrin desgraciado, parece mentira que no avisaras a tu ahijado zuloman de la que se venia encima , acabas de perder medio chuleton ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::::
> *Pero yo qué he hecho... pero yo qué he dicho?
> Si llevo toda la mañana callado...*
> 
> ...



a eso me referia :: " son delito o faltas las acciones u omisiones penadas por la ley "

Ademas, crei que me habia apadrinado usted con objeto de limitar mis euforias a base de realidad infantil adecuadamente aplicada a evitar perdidas en mi nefasta operativa.

Nadie me quiere :´( :´( :´(


----------



## Interesado (18 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Tanto optimimismo en generalizado me indican bajadas eh...



Nada, nada... esto ya no baja hasta los 17k. :rolleye:







Será por papeles...


----------



## tonuel (18 Oct 2010)

las criterias casi en los 4€... ummmmm... ienso:



Saludos :baba:


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, sube el acumulación-distribución hasta en las bajadas...
> 
> Confianza de las manos fuertes al cierre del SP del viernes: DESPLOME TOTAL, como pocas veces se ve, tendría que dar, malamente, para una mísera corrección...
> 
> ...



Según mis datos es precisamente ahora cuando todo el mercado se pone más pepón que nunca y en poco tiempo vendrá el desplome.

Ahora viene el periodo eufórico antes del giro definitivo.


----------



## tonuel (18 Oct 2010)

yalodeciayo... :Baile:


----------



## Katar (18 Oct 2010)

Creeis que cerrara en verde?

Wall street ahora abre con datos positivos en el sector financiero (Citi Group) y producción industrial de EEUU,no parece que hoy, excepto desastre, vaya a bajar...

Las bolsas europeas estan en verde, la nuestra la unica en rojo.


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2010)

Ten cuidadín.

Hay posible giro a la baja en 10,884c. Si perforamos con claridad, los siguientes niveles relevantes están en 10,934c y 19,972.2c 

Es decir, cuidado con las "subidas vertiginosas", que no lo son tanto. No te pilles los dedos.


edit: antes lo digo, antes cae: estamos en 10,885c, ojo, momento bolso ahora mismo.



Katar dijo:


> Creeis que cerrara en verde?
> 
> Wall street ahora abre con datos positivos en el sector financiero (Citi Group) y producción industrial de EEUU,no parece que hoy, excepto desastre, vaya a bajar...
> 
> Las bolsas europeas estan en verde, la nuestra la unica en rojo.


----------



## aksarben (18 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> [...] Si perforamos con claridad, los siguientes niveles relevantes están en 10,934c y *19,972.2c* [...]



Juanluiiii, ven a miiiiii!!! xD


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Ilumíne a esta gacela, please. Cómo se saca el dato de diferenciar lo que están haciendo los distintos tipos de traders?



Los datos los facilita el COT (Commitments of Traders). Un particular lo tiene chungo salvo que domine las malas artes, como Mulder, por ejemplo


----------



## Katar (18 Oct 2010)

Pues parece que esto se va para arriba... por favor, ¿alguien me puede decir con fundamento "para tontos" el porque de la posible bajada?

Parece que ahora mismo el Dow Jones arrastra hacia arriba al Ibex


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2010)

Vamos a ver si hoy tenemos otro día de la marmota más, llega el momento habitual.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Oct 2010)

Buenas, a ver pregunta del millón. ¿ Cuándo estamos en intradía, que temporalización usamos en los gráficos 3 minutos, 5 minutos, 15 minutos, 30 segundos, todos a la vez?. Se que cada uno tiene su sistema pero hay algo, digamos un standard para la utilización del tiempo en los gráficos ??


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Oct 2010)

Mi predicción marmotera del día es que el SP cierra en el mism...

Perdón, que esto toca más tarde.


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas, a ver pregunta del millón. ¿ Cuándo estamos en intradía, que temporalización usamos en los gráficos 3 minutos, 5 minutos, 15 minutos, 30 segundos, todos a la vez?. Se que cada uno tiene su sistema pero hay algo, digamos un standard para la utilización del tiempo en los gráficos ??



Está ud. demodé hombre, ahora lo que se lleva es el trading HFT y/o algorítmico, haciendo arbitraje entre las dos posiciones inmediatas del libro de órdenes segundos antes que el resto de las gacelas, eso de los gráficos ya está desfasado 

edito: donde dije segundos, quise decir milésimas de segundos, hoy un segundo es toda una eternidad


----------



## EL_LIMITE (18 Oct 2010)

Si además de milésimas de segundo le uno mi superconexión de 6 Mb de acceso está todo claro, me despluman si o sí, perder o perder.


----------



## donpepito (18 Oct 2010)

Tonuel... er tito ha colocado muchos millones USD en bonos a QATAR HOLD. ... 5% de la filial de Brasil...


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Si además de milésimas de segundo le uno mi superconexión de 6 Mb de acceso está todo claro, me despluman si o sí, perder o perder.




Ha entendido Ud. rápidamente la esencia del HFT doméstico. 
Llegará lejos


----------



## percatar (18 Oct 2010)

Pues en Octubre, para disguto de muchos no está pasando el crack....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Oct 2010)

Mil a uno a que en 10880 las fuerzas del libre mercado se conjurarán para detener el descenso. ::


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2010)

percatar dijo:


> Pues en Octubre, para disguto de muchos no está pasando el crack....



Señor Juanluí, no sabía que visitaba ud. este foro ¿quiere algo para tomar?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Oct 2010)

percatar dijo:


> Pues en Octubre, para disguto de muchos no está pasando el crack....



¿El forero Percatar minurtar? ::::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Oct 2010)




----------



## percatar (18 Oct 2010)

Que la cosa está fatal, vale, pero (y reconozco que antes admiraba a Niño Becerra) de ahí a los augurios de Santiago.. hay que reconocer que no se está produciendo tal y como él decía... y que repito, la cosa está muy muy mal y peor se pondrá... pero homre hay quer reconocer que no está acertando el cataclismo que predijo..
por cierto en este video dice que él nunca dijo que la caída sería a plomo... :8:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7jSHv5v7KQ


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Oct 2010)

percatar dijo:


> Que la cosa está fatal, vale, pero (y reconozco que antes admiraba a Niño Becerra) de ahí a los augurios de Santiago.. hay que reconocer que no se está produciendo tal y como él decía... y que repito, la cosa está muy muy mal y peor se pondrá... pero homre hay quer reconocer que no está acertando el cataclismo que predijo..
> por cierto en este video dice que él nunca dijo que la caída sería a plomo... :8:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7jSHv5v7KQ



Qué interés en que las gacelas lean al Becerra, madre mía, ahora sí que me empiezo a plantear que vayamos a subir mucho más.


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy el día parece que ha sido de puro trámite, han empezado vendiendo, pero hacia las 10:40 han empezado a comprar, hacia las 12:20 han puesto la orden de compra destacada del día con unos 367 contratos, un poco más tarde han pasado el saldo diario a positivo y el resto han sido todo compras y más compras, con alguna venta aislada de poca importancia.

En subasta han comprado.

Parece que están alcistas, han despistado al personal esta mañana con bajadas pero no era esa su intención, poco más queda por decir.


----------



## donpepito (18 Oct 2010)

PIP desde 1.41 a 5.xx en 3 sesiones... esto es PURO NASDAq!!!!


----------



## Dawkins (18 Oct 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PIP desde 1.41 a 5.xx en 3 sesiones... esto es PURO NASDAq!!!!




Pero que broma es esta??



> PharmAthene, Inc. is a biodefense company engaged in the development and commercialization of *medical countermeasures against biological and chemical weapons*. It has five product candidates in various stages of development: SparVax, recombinant protective antigen (rPA) anthrax vaccine; Valortim, a *human monoclonal antibody for the prevention and treatment of anthrax infection*; Protexia, a recombinant enzyme (butyrylcholinesterase), which mimics a natural bioscavenger for the prevention or treatment of *nerve agent poisoning* by organophosphate compounds, including nerve gases and pesticides; a third generation rPA *anthrax vaccine*, and RypVax, a recombinant dual antigen vaccine for *pneumonic and bubonic plague* (rYP).



Se espera guerra bacteriológica en breve ? :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (18 Oct 2010)

Hay que estar preparado.... DEF.IV ... XD


----------



## Malus (18 Oct 2010)

Quien viese eso con Nvax...::


----------



## donpepito (18 Oct 2010)

NVAX tiene un precio obj de 11.50USD ... con todos los catalizadores completados.... HGSI - DNDN - ... aunque lo mejor es una M&A a 14.00USD.

XD


----------



## Malus (18 Oct 2010)

DP crees que el 5 de nov. descubriran lo de BARDA o aun tardara algo mas? Estuve leyendo ayer la exposicion que hicieron en la presentacion de los resultados del Q2 y ya me quedo mas claro lo del BARDA.


----------



## donpepito (18 Oct 2010)

Es una de las cartas que tenemos los largos.... cabe la posibilidad de conocerlo antes de la fecha... ellos lo saben 10 días antes.

Solo especulaciones... nadie garantiza nada... ehhh!!! je je je!!!

El trading de estos días, será una fortisima señal.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿El forero Percatar minurtar? ::::::



hoyga, que estoy por aquí, observandoles en silencio... no soy multinick 
:no::no:


----------



## aksarben (18 Oct 2010)

AAPL a $318, enhorabuena Langaro, pensé que de esta saldrías mal parado, y al final todo lo contrario .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Oct 2010)

Buenas noches... 

Yo solo entro para decirle a BL que no hemos acabado donde estábamos al cierre europeo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Misterio (18 Oct 2010)

Dow termina en 11143 y ahora esta en 11089, algún resultado empresarial ha salido malo o qué?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2010)

Que petardazo está pegando


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2010)

son los leoncios poniendose cortos desde ya , debido a los buenos resultados los pekes mañana la subiran y los leoncios seguiran acumulando mas cortos -_-


----------



## Misterio (18 Oct 2010)

Apple casi un -6% en el after, deben haber sido unos resultados bastante malos , IBM un -3,80 % también.


----------



## Kujire (18 Oct 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Apple casi un -6% en el after, deben haber sido unos resultados bastante malos , IBM un -3,80 % también.



No. los resultados son buenos tanto de IBM y de Apple y han batido expectativas. Por poner un pero Apple(-5.70%) falla con los números del IPAD 

...y si, tod@s estábamos cort@s al cierre jeje


----------



## Misterio (18 Oct 2010)

Ahora me estaba leyendo reuters y si Kujire los resultados son mucho mejor de lo esperado. En fin lo de siempre tocaba ponerse corto por lo que se ve.


----------



## Kujire (18 Oct 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Ahora me estaba leyendo reuters y si Kujire los resultados son mucho mejor de lo esperado. En fin lo de siempre tocaba ponerse corto por lo que se ve.



Esta jugada es un clásico :XX: y nos la sabemos de memoria, la excusa que ponen es que los números del IPAD debían ser 4.5M de unidades cuando han sido 4M de unidades ... lo gracioso es que Apple no vende porque la gente no quiera Ipads no no...

_..ES QUE NO LOS HACEN TAN RÄPIDO COMO LA GENTE QUIERE COMPRARLOS!!!_

Como dice Gekko:

IS EVERYBODY OUT THERE NUTS????​


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Esta jugada es un clásico :XX: y nos la sabemos de memoria, la excusa que ponen es que los números del IPAD debían ser 4.5M de unidades cuando han sido 4M de unidades ... lo gracioso es que Apple no vende porque la gente no quiera Ipads no no...
> 
> _..ES QUE NO LOS HACEN TAN RÄPIDO COMO LA GENTE QUIERE COMPRARLOS!!!_
> 
> ...




Lo que nos lleva a una de mis frases favoritas, que acuñé hace algunos meses si mal no recuerdo:

"Los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos"


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> "Los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos"



yo me sé otra 

"Los ojos siguen al canal*-illo*, no el canal*-illo* a los ojos"

Es parecida ... pero NO ES LA MISMA​


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2010)

enric68 dijo:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1_fgKS6g0I?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1_fgKS6g0I?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



Se me había pasado... Gracias por seguir al pie del cañon


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> AAPL a $318, enhorabuena Langaro, pensé que de esta saldrías mal parado, y al final todo lo contrario .



salí mal parado.... cerré largos en 295 :´( :´( :´( :´(


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!

Aquí se puede ver realmente el efecto de 'la mano de dios' sobre el mercado:


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

Las bolsas superpeponas mientras el eurusd cae en barrena, curiosa disonancia.

PD: que silencioso está esto hoy...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2010)

Palmando como un capullo en sacyr, solo a mi se me ocurre meterme en estas mielllldas, en cambio urbas, ahora que no estoy dentro, subiendo .....


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Palmando como un capullo en sacyr, solo a mi se me ocurre meterme en estas mielllldas, en cambio urbas, ahora que no estoy dentro, subiendo .....



De Cárpatos:



> 10:02:33 h.
> Sacyr [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2010)

Por qué piensas que ha estado subiendo desde hace 1 mes?

Es un caso típico de libro... un par de analistos, recomendando comprar, con precio obj de 7 euros... ...


----------



## debianita (19 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> PD: que silencioso está esto hoy...



Zulomaniac debe estar ocupado ... Sin la zulopatia este hilo no vale nada ::



El Tesoro coloca 6.398 millones en Letras, menos de lo previsto - Cotizalia.com

Trichi ya no compra papelitos hispanistanis? :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

Momento bolso 11K !!!


----------



## percatar (19 Oct 2010)

dia 19 y nada de nada.... será octubre 2012?


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulomaniac debe estar ocupado ... Sin la zulopatia este hilo no vale nada ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo diría que está mesándose los cabellos por ver al Ibex en 10900 

Lo que me extraña es tanto peponismo junto a tanta noticia negativa.


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo diría que está mesándose los cabellos por ver al Ibex en 10900
> 
> Lo que me extraña es tanto peponismo junto a tanta noticia negativa.




_Divergence malevolence_


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Por qué piensas que ha estado subiendo desde hace 1 mes?
> 
> Es un caso típico de libro... un par de analistos, recomendando comprar, con precio obj de 7 euros... ...



Los analistos aludidos: inocho:

Sacyr, el retorno: los analistas creen que vale un 100% más que su cotización en bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (19 Oct 2010)

Los 11000... ¿nos ponemos cortos ya o qué...? :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2010)

Elecciones en USA... el wano puede esperar....


----------



## tonuel (19 Oct 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Elecciones en USA... el wano puede esperar....



gracias DP... ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> los analistos aludidos: inocho:
> 
> sacyr, el retorno: Los analistas creen que vale un 100% más que su cotización en bolsa - cotizalia.com



cada vez mas claro de que nos leen :xx: :xx:


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

De Cárpatos:

Moodys rebaja rating de Cataluña de A1 a A2



jojojojo... aquí hay más cabrones que perros descalzos... a escasas 48 horas de la comercialización de los bonos-basura-estafa catalanes, le meten una rebaja al ráting. En toda la línea de flotación.

Por si aún alguien tenía alguna duda de la calidad crediticia de esa mierda de papel, vamos....


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2010)

Moody's cree que España respaldará la deuda de Cataluña si fuera necesario - 2533750 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

Todo esto parece apuntar a que están BASTANTE seguros de que Cataluña no va a poder pagar su timo de emisión de bonos, vamos que lo dan prácticamente por seguro.

A pesar de ello no me lamentaré del típico ombligo orgulloso catalanista que va a poner pasta convencido de su ideología provinciana.


----------



## Abner (19 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Moody's cree que España respaldará la deuda de Cataluña si fuera necesario - 2533750 - elEconomista.es



Por supuesto, con nuestra deuda de gran calidad, nuestro super-superávit y porquenosotroslovalemos:XX::XX:

Ni nacionalismos ni leches. Juntos en unión hasta darnos el hostión.


----------



## debianita (19 Oct 2010)

Hoygan! Lo que tienen ustedes es envidia de los catalanes. El analfabeto de Montilla ha prometido pagar sueldos a los NINIS, de donde sacará el dinero ... ni la bruja LOLa lo sabe. Quizás emitirá más bonos pero en lugar de al 7.75% de coste (4.75% + el 3% para los hamijos banqueros por colocar tal mierda) tendremos que pagar un 15%...

En fin, a JFK lo matarón por menos ... Malditos caudillos terruñistas


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2010)

Los 11k ya están aquí


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2010)

Muy buenas!

Alguien puede resubir el gráfico que proyectaba una posible subida del IBEX hasta +- 11200 ... no recuerdo si es un gráfico de Claca o Lascosas o de otr@ forer@

... recuerdo que era cuando Zuloman preguntaba hasta dónde se suponía que podría subir el IBEX

Gracias


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

jus jus... eso ha sido una falsa perforación (11K), y no lo de BP en el golfo de México xD


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Muy buenas!
> 
> Alguien puede resubir el gráfico que proyectaba una posible subida del IBEX hasta +- 11200 ... no recuerdo si es un gráfico de Claca o Lascosas o de otr@ forer@
> 
> ...




Yo puse uno que largaba hasta 11500 hace ya un tiempo (dos meses, quizás, más o menos), pero me pareció algo descabellado por aquel entonces, así que yo mismo me reí de él inmediatamente después de publicarlo ::

Es la única vez que el usuario pollastre ha subido un chart, así que debería ser fácil de localizar...


----------



## Interesado (19 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo esto parece apuntar a que están BASTANTE seguros de que Cataluña no va a poder pagar su timo de emisión de bonos, vamos que lo dan prácticamente por seguro.
> 
> A pesar de ello no me lamentaré del típico ombligo orgulloso catalanista que va a poner pasta convencido de su ideología provinciana.



No sé si han notado que tenemos las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina, y que probablemente el gobierno al que le tocará pagar la emisión no será el mismo que el que la haga... pero claro, hay que pagar las nóminas de noviembre.

Patadón p'arriba en toda regla, y que arree el siguiente, como en las bolsas...


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2010)

Gracias a Burney a Carloszorro y a Pollastre 













http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/2482/pollastre.jpg


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Muy buenas!
> 
> Alguien puede resubir el gráfico que proyectaba una posible subida del IBEX hasta +- 11200 ... no recuerdo si es un gráfico de Claca o Lascosas o de otr@ forer@
> 
> ...









Aqui se ve el objetivo por petada del lateral + 2o alcista. Eso sí, el camino está lleno de trincheras. Siempre borro cosas para no liar al personal, pero hay chicha en esta zona.

PD: Por cierto, estas últimas sesiones se están aprovechando para recortar distancias, que USA nos llevaba un buen tramo de ventaja.


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2010)

China endurece su política monetaria por primera vez desde 2007 - 2534264 - elEconomista.es

edito: Y aviso a los binguer@s del hilo 

http://ultimahora.es/mallorca/notic...or-jugar-a-bingo-a-10-centimos-el-carton.html


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Oct 2010)

Como no he podido repetir lo de que el SP CIERRA EN EL MISMO SITIO...

Pues repito éste, por el poder del manipulón:


----------



## Abner (19 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como no he podido repetir lo de que el SP CIERRA EN EL MISMO SITIO...
> 
> Pues repito éste, por el poder del manipulón:



Creo que ahora mismo pegaría más un cartel que dijera aquello de:

"Huid insensatos"


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Creo que ahora mismo pegaría más un cartel que dijera aquello de:
> 
> "Huid insensatos"



o quizás no! y el barbudo alza su mirada a los cielos en busca de







ienso:


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Monlovi dijo:


> o quizás no! y el barbudo alza su mirada a los cielos en busca de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues el camarada chino le está jodiendo el plan...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Oct 2010)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Oct 2010)

Si China sube tipos para contener la inflación es que no va a utilizar el método alternativo, es decir, la revaluación de su moneda.

Eso significa que EEUU sigue teniendo que devaluar frente al Euro y el Yen, pero por ese lado la cosa empieza a estar difícil.

En cualquier momento nos cascan una intervención por parte del BOJ o del BCE.

Eso claro, siempre que la subida de tipos en China no sea una estrategia para revaluar el Yuan por sorpresa y pillar a todo el mundo despistado. Se entiende que una cosa así no la hacen cuando todo el mundo pueda sacarle partido, algo así hay que hacerlo a mala idea y yendo a joder. ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Oct 2010)

Etc, etc...


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy solo han operado por la mañana, a partir de poco antes de las 14 se han ido al bar a tomar unos vinos y a hacer la siesta porque ya no se les ha vuelto a ver el pelo en toda la sesión, salvo muy poco antes del cierre.

Han empezado el día muy vendedores pero enseguida se han puesto largos, han girado el saldo diario a positivo y lo han dejado así todo el día, han hecho ventas de vez en cuando pero no superaban el saldo comprador que ha sido de unos 400 contratos a las 9:30 y de unos 363 a las 12:50, entre otras operaciones menos destacadas.

En subasta he visto compras, pero he tenido que filtrar más incluso que los días que filtro, así que no le doy mucha credibilidad.

Parece que siguen largos y no ven peligro, hacen compras y las dejan ahí siguiendo la tendencia, no parece que le tengan temor a nada en especial.


----------



## Abner (19 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Hoy solo han ....










¡Huid insensatos!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulomaniac debe estar ocupado ... Sin la zulopatia este hilo no vale nada ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si, lo que tenia que hacer ayer lo he hecho hoy y no he parado, ya veo que intentaron asustar a los cortos y al final polvora sin balas 




Mulder dijo:


> Yo diría que está mesándose los cabellos por ver al Ibex en 10900
> 
> Lo que me extraña es tanto peponismo junto a tanta noticia negativa.



Me empezare a mesar los cabellos si rompemos los 11200 :fiufiu: hasta ese nivel el riesgo esta controlado y agunto sin problemas................. a partir de ahi me salgo con perdidas moderadas :::::: y me espero a ver los diecisietemiles para ponerme corto o a que pierda los oncemiles con claridad.

Tengo plusvis para salvaguardar perdidas hechas con todo el cargador y esta subida me ha pillado solo parcialmente y solo con medio cargador.

Si, si que jode ver como se van evaporando las plusvis pero no tanto como te tocan tu cartera , yo hago cuantas en cada vencimiento y no me rompo la cabeza si en el medio voy ganando o perdiendo.

Claro que cuando pillo bien el tema la zuleuforia es una preciosidad hoyga mire ustec .

Estos dias tengo bastante trabajo en la inmobiliaria ( daros prisa que me los quitan de las manos  ) asi que no creo que pueda amenizaros con mis zuletonterias 

Ademas me siento abandonado por mi padrino pollastrin y estoy muy dolido :´´´´(


----------



## Misterio (19 Oct 2010)

Coño han tirado de la cadena en el S&P


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2010)

hamijos, los índices se comienzan a despeñar.

Parece que se acaba el circo.

Un cierre del SP por debajo de 1060 es una muy buena señal de cortos.


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2010)

Todo bajo control.


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

Se ve que los chinos han puesto en serio peligro la fotocopiadora gringa del barbas.

PD: Señor pyn tiene ud. un MP.


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

Lo de los chinos no es baladí, y va a traer cola.

Como dijo un buen amigo mío, hará unos 8 años ahora: "bueno, a ver qué sale de todo esto".

(48 horas después se encontró su carta de despido encima de la mesa :


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2010)

Mulder,

quiero entrar en errorespuntuales.es y no lo consigo ¿todo ok?
supongo que es algo puntual pero si puedes hacer algo por solucionarlo ... 

gracias


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> quiero entrar en errorespuntuales.es y no lo consigo ¿todo ok?
> supongo que es algo puntual pero si puedes hacer algo por solucionarlo ...
> ...



Pues trato de contactar con hugo que es quien lleva el server y no está


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2010)

cómo lo véis para mañana?? bajadas??

como ésta? 

Descente de cote en BuggyRollin


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ademas me siento abandonado por mi padrino pollastrin y estoy muy dolido :´´´´(



"Escenas de matrimonio" en burbuja.info
Aquí hay de todo, como en botica.


----------



## Condor (19 Oct 2010)

Muhuhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2010)

YA ESTÁ AKÍIIIIIIII​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx7XNb3Q9Ek?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx7XNb3Q9Ek?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2010)

El oro baja un 2,6% en Nueva York y cierra a 1.336 dólares - 2535936 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Abner (19 Oct 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> YA ESTÁ AKÍIIIIIIII​
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx7XNb3Q9Ek?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sx7XNb3Q9Ek?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​



SELL, SELL, SELL ,ya? Me pongo corto con todo en el NASDAQ?


----------



## Kujire (19 Oct 2010)

*sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​*
*sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​*
*sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​*
*sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​*
*sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell​*


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2010)

Tonteando con los 1160


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2010)

Más leña

La Fed de Nueva York demanda a Bank of America por sus activos hipotecarios - 2536060 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> quiero entrar en errorespuntuales.es y no lo consigo ¿todo ok?
> supongo que es algo puntual pero si puedes hacer algo por solucionarlo ...
> ...



Parece que ya han arreglado la página de errorespuntuales.


----------



## aksarben (19 Oct 2010)

Juer, caen hasta GLD y SLV...


----------



## Condor (19 Oct 2010)

El oro cayendo el 2,6? es que ni el oro vale lo que piden!


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Me empezare a mesar los cabellos si rompemos los 11200 :fiufiu: hasta ese nivel el riesgo esta controlado y agunto sin problemas................. a partir de ahi me salgo con perdidas moderadas :::::: y me espero a ver los diecisietemiles para ponerme corto o a que pierda los oncemiles con claridad.
> 
> Ademas me siento abandonado por mi padrino pollastrin y estoy muy dolido :´´´´(




vaaamos, vamos, que no es para tanto.... además, no sé por qué te zulamentas...dices que hasta los 11K2f aguantas en plusvies? Si hoy a duras penas hemos tocado los 11030c... sonríe, estás en verde! ::

No te preocupes hombre, que sigo observándote con cariño desde la distancia  , aunque eso sí, desde una política estilo _Dungeon Master_ (vigilancia no intervencionista :XX: )


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2010)

sell sell sell ooooh! aaaaahhh !! sell sell sell !!! ahí van mis cortiños a ganar plusvies !

oh wait... joder, si los futuros del churribex sólo caen 22 pips... wtf fail ! ::


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> sell sell sell ooooh! aaaaahhh !! sell sell sell !!! ahí van mis cortiños a ganar plusvies !
> 
> oh wait... joder, si los futuros del churribex sólo caen 22 pips... wtf fail ! ::



oh! noo!! horror!
Zuloman (supervillano) controla la mente de Pollastre y habla a traves de él 
:8: :XX:


----------



## Antiparras (20 Oct 2010)

antes de ir a la piltra hay que preparar la ropa del día siguiente... yo ya he elegido el traje para mañana:


----------



## debianita (20 Oct 2010)

UP!!

Arriba muchachos que esto está en rojo. Menudo festival ayer en USA, los cuidadores aparecieron al final para evitar el castañazo


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2010)

Tal y como yo lo veo, el castañazo se evitó durante toda la sesión, los mínimos que se hicieron no comprometieron en ningún momento la tendencia. Un par de sesiones en rojo y la cosa cambiaría, pero, de momento, es sólo una corrección.


----------



## percatar (20 Oct 2010)

Dia 20 de octubre. Ya han pasado 2/3 del mes y del anunciado crack que algunos veían y otros desean... nada de nada...


----------



## pyn (20 Oct 2010)

percatar dijo:


> Dia 20 de octubre. Ya han pasado 2/3 del mes y del anunciado crack que algunos veían y otros desean... nada de nada...



Vete a tomar por el culo.



P.D: buenos días a tod@s.


----------



## tarrito (20 Oct 2010)

percatar dijo:


> Dia 20 de octubre. Ya han pasado 2/3 del mes y del anunciado crack que algunos veían y otros desean... nada de nada...


----------



## pollastre (20 Oct 2010)

Amigo, este es un hilo de renta variable. A nosotros el crack nos la suda, ganamos dinero tanto al alza como a la baja, y a todos nos mide 30cm.

¿Tiene Ud. algo interesante que aportar?





percatar dijo:


> Dia 20 de octubre. Ya han pasado 2/3 del mes y del anunciado crack que algunos veían y otros desean... nada de nada...


----------



## tarrito (20 Oct 2010)

percatar dijo:


> Dia 20 de octubre. Ya han pasado 2/3 del mes y del anunciado crack que algunos veían y otros desean... nada de nada...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMqnl6ntfWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Oct 2010)

aprovecho la oportunidad que me brinda el ibex para evitar perdidas, basandome en la version de claca de que esto es una correcion y mi temido camino hacia los 11200 pueda ser una realidad.

Esperar y ver con las plusvis bien sujetas para meterle de nuevo en todo lo alto......espero que no se me escape el tren por bajarme en marcha ::


----------



## debianita (20 Oct 2010)

De Cárpatos:
Stark acaba de soltar que el BCE podría subir tipos de interés antes de dar por terminadas las medidas de apoyo cuantitativas. Desconcertante el BCE. El euro ha empezado inmediatamente a subir tras escuchar los comentarios


Yo acabo de ver a un pepito y 2 visilleras quemándose a lo bonzo en la calle :XX:


----------



## pollastre (20 Oct 2010)

Parece que van a volver a valorarse las hipotecas con bajo diferencial de nuevo xD



debianita dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> Stark acaba de soltar que el BCE podría subir tipos de interés antes de dar por terminadas las medidas de apoyo cuantitativas. Desconcertante el BCE. El euro ha empezado inmediatamente a subir tras escuchar los comentarios
> 
> 
> Yo acabo de ver a un pepito y 2 visilleras quemándose a lo bonzo en la calle :XX:


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!



percatar dijo:


> Dia 20 de octubre. Ya han pasado 2/3 del mes y del anunciado crack que algunos veían y otros desean... nada de nada...



No se preocupe, no habrá crash, el gobierno está tomando cartas en el asunto:

"El PIB contabilizará la prostitución y el contrabando" en Cincodias.com

Deje la bolsa y conviértase en uno de estos ¡contribuya al PIB!


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> aprovecho la oportunidad que me brinda el ibex para evitar perdidas, basandome en la version de claca de que esto es una correcion y mi temido camino hacia los 11200 pueda ser una realidad.
> 
> Esperar y ver con las plusvis bien sujetas para meterle de nuevo en todo lo alto......espero que no se me escape el tren por bajarme en marcha ::









El tren no se escapa, si vigilas lo que hay que vigilar. 

Estas últimas sesiones el IBEX no ha mostrado signos de querer caer, si bien tampoco ha mostrado demasiadas ganas de subir, pero bueno, esto es lo que hay mientras no guanee (y supere la resistencia, claro).


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2010)

Señores, olvidense de ondas de elloit, análisis técnico y otras historias, las mejores tendencias se captan en Twitter.

Twitter Can Predict the Stock Market | Wired Science | Wired.com


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2010)

Toda la mañana pendiente de Gamesa para entrar largo, pongo orden en 4.624, hace mínimo en 4.64 y .... ¡al maldito cielo! :´´´(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Toda la mañana pendiente de Gamesa para entrar largo, pongo orden en 4.624, hace mínimo en 4.64 y .... ¡al maldito cielo! :´´´(



pues cuando toque la primera nube pongase corto xd


----------



## Lexuss (20 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El tren no se escapa, si vigilas lo que hay que vigilar.
> 
> Estas últimas sesiones el IBEX no ha mostrado signos de querer caer, si bien tampoco ha mostrado demasiadas ganas de subir, pero bueno, esto es lo que hay mientras no guanee (y supere la resistencia, claro).




Claca, parece que el estocastico empieza a darse la vuelta, y el MacD quiera cortar a la baja, si le sumas esa resistencia en 10.900...

Es posible que en las proximas sesiones se empieze a ver algo de guano


----------



## debianita (20 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Toda la mañana pendiente de Gamesa para entrar largo, pongo orden en 4.624, hace mínimo en 4.64 y .... ¡al maldito cielo! :´´´(




Pensaba que el doctor Mulder no entraba en este tipo de chicharros :fiufiu:
cuando ví las Criteria cerca de los 4 euros ... fue de un pelo de no meterle con todo lo gordo... pero :cook: Tengo una gran cicatriz por culpa de las Criteria en mis inicios zulopatas..


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pensaba que el doctor Mulder no entraba en este tipo de chicharros :fiufiu:
> cuando ví las Criteria cerca de los 4 euros ... fue de un pelo de no meterle con todo lo gordo... pero :cook: Tengo una gran cicatriz por culpa de las Criteria en mis inicios zulopatas..



Lo cierto es que no suelo entrar en esta clase de chicharros, pero hoy no había una cosa mejor, es la que más sube de todo el Ibex y el Stoxx.


----------



## credulo (20 Oct 2010)

Una hora lleva bajando el ibex agónicamente y aquí no se dice nada

¿Es grave doctor?


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Una hora lleva bajando el ibex agónicamente y aquí no se dice nada
> 
> ¿Es grave doctor?



Eso es que están todos largos... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso es que están todos largos... :rolleye::rolleye:



O fuera, que es lo suyo mientras el rango sea tan estrecho.


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2010)

no hemos cerrado el gap, que lástima

opino que estamos todavía alcistas, hasta superar con claridad los 11k
a ver si cierra a partir de las 17:30


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



chameleon dijo:


> no hemos cerrado el gap, que lástima
> 
> opino que estamos todavía alcistas, hasta superar con claridad los 11k
> a ver si cierra a partir de las 17:30



Supongo que te refieres al Ibex contado.


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2010)

Muy interesante el mundo hedge fund de hoy de Cárpatos:



> 16:06:43 h.
> Mundo Hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chameleon (20 Oct 2010)

los usanos no han cerrado gap, ni el de ayer, ni el del 18

mañana el ibex estará otra vez en los 10780

pero hoy... nunca subestiméis la robasta


----------



## rafaxl (20 Oct 2010)

Vaya liada de semana no?? estoy de vacances y me conecto un minuto y me encuentro este percal ::::::

Un saludo canario.


----------



## Abner (20 Oct 2010)

Cinco razones para esperar más subidas bursátiles, Bolsas y Mercados, expansion.com


Mañana mismo empieza el guano


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Oct 2010)

no me puedo quejar desde luego con la jugada de cerrar cortos y abrir largos a principio de la sesion 

+60 gane corto
+65 gane largo

125 pipos en total y al final me que quedado corto 65 pipos mas arriba de donde los tenia hoy  , ya puedo aguantar mas a pepon si se pone pesadito antes del big guano.

Se que hay un pajarito que se alegrara de saber esto


----------



## Mulder (20 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy se han pasado toda la mañana en el bar, han hecho una operación de venta a primera hora de unos 300 contratos y ya no han vuelto hasta las 12 donde han hecho un leve amago de subida con unas compras, pero enseguida se han arrepentido y han vuelto a vender, además lo han hecho con fuerza hacia las 14:15 con casi 800 contratos.

Por la tarde tampoco se han prodigado mucho, no tengo operaciones desde las 15:00 de la tarde en adelante. En subasta parece que han comprado pero he tenido que filtrar muchísimo de nuevo.

Me sorprende lo que han vendido hoy mientras han aguantado al índice, es bastante sospechoso, desde luego han vendido muy disimuladamente para lo que se ha bajado hoy y lo han camuflado con subidas sin nada de volumen. Yo empezaría a postar por cortos si siguen confirmándose estas ventas, porque aunque el volumen haya sido alto están muy parcos en operaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2010)

Buenas noches... 

Después de muchos días con venta de manos fuertes en el S&P500, hoy el Konkorde marca que han comprado de forma significativa... ienso:

En el Ibex sin cambios, 18º día consecutivo con venta de manos fuertes, algo nunca visto desde dic07-ene08, a excepción de ene09-feb09, en el que las ventas no fueron tan fuertes (pero si continuas)

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> Después de muchos días con venta de manos fuertes en el S&P500, hoy el Konkorde marca que han comprado de forma significativa... ienso:
> 
> ...



Pues no entiendo entonces porqué esas ventas de manos fuertes no se ven reflejadas en el índice. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

padrino ¿ veremos hoy el gran wano ? nos vamos a los 10600 hoy mismo o es mucho pedir ? ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Un 10940 hay por algún sitio perdido.....


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2010)

Buenos días

El DAX continua hiperpepón y está a puntito de alcanzar el objetivo previsto:







Si mantiene el sesgo alcista, es muy probable que durante las _próximas_ sesiones, con calma, llegue hasta los 620:







Mientras el índice alemán realizaba esta subida vertiginosa, tanto el IBEX como el STOXX han permanecido en su lateral, sin poder batir sus resistencias (900-50, 830-50), si bien estas últimas sesiones se han intensificado los esfuerzos en este sentido.


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

10,945.1 y 10,947.3 tengo yo.... junto con el tuyo, convergencia a tres en el 10,94x, lo que confirma el nivel. En teoría deben verse hoy.



MarketMaker dijo:


> Un 10940 hay por algún sitio perdido.....


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> 10,945.1 y 10,947.3 tengo yo.... junto con el tuyo, convergencia a tres en el 10,94x, lo que confirma el nivel. En teoría deben verse hoy.



Si acompañan los astros no voy a permitir que solo se quede ahí...:rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si acompañan los astros no voy a permitir que solo se quede ahí...:rolleye:



Sobradamente sabes que hoy "no toca", no me tires de la lengua ... ::


----------



## fmc (21 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> Después de muchos días con venta de manos fuertes en el S&P500, *hoy el Konkorde marca que han comprado de forma significativa*... ienso:
> 
> ...



¿Será por el POMO day? ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Esta sensible el mercado, si se le va la mano a alguien, te regalan una vela de 50 puntos.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!

Yo empezaría a valorar esta volatilidad tan bestia como un inicio de guano, este tipo de movimientos no se dan en tendencias alcistas tranquilas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un 10940 hay por algún sitio perdido.....





pollastre dijo:


> 10,945.1 y 10,947.3 tengo yo.... junto con el tuyo, convergencia a tres en el 10,94x, lo que confirma el nivel. En teoría deben verse hoy.



ahi no llega la mangariega


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Un último intento y os dejo....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Oct 2010)

Guano is nigh!


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2010)

La encuesta semanal de sentimiento:

Alcista 45.1% (45.7%)
Neutral 23.0% 16.4%)
Bajista 32.0% (37.9%)

El lateral hace estragos y consigue arrastrar a un 6% de bajistas hacia el escepticismo. 

Y el DAX, ya ha alcanzado los 570


----------



## Katar (21 Oct 2010)

Ahora mismo esta en una meseta estraña entre los 10800 y los 10815 mas o menos en los futuros.

Parece que no hay volumen de compra en esa fase... a ver si vendran los leoncios en cortos....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

cerrados largos en 10830, a ver si le dan un empujoncito mas y abro cortos again  , mis cortos de ayer con plusvis tambien


----------



## Katar (21 Oct 2010)

Cachis, he abierto cortos antes de tiempo quizas, lo he hecho en 10790, lo he visto "alto" y me he quedado ahi...

Como suba mucho mas :::::: ::


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2010)

Lo que está haciendo el DAX nos demuestra una vez más que hay que estar en los valores que tienen ganas de subir y nunca debemos empeñarnos en entrar en precios que andan muermos. Este índice hará apenas un par de semana compartía lateral con el STOXX, pero, tras romper, se ha desmarcado completamente subiendo más de 200 puntos mientras su hermano sigue clavado prácticamente en el mismo sitio.

Hablando de muermos, vamos a echar una ojeada a japón:







Desde mayo hasta junio el NIKKEI desarrolló una cuña bajista que finalmente rompió al alza, como suele corresponder a este tipo de figuras. Pues bien, tras el tirón inicial, lo tenemos realizando una bandera en lateral. El objetivo por rotura del lateral y de la cuña coinciden. Estaremos al tanto a ver qué sucede.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

abiertos largos again en 10805 , no estoy comodo asi que con pocos pipos cieero si puedo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

El Ibex (o mejor dicho, marketmaker), cogiendo impulso para hacerlo rápido y doloroso.


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Oct 2010)

Haber, no seais alarmistas. Los que no sabemos de bolsa solo queremos saber cuando se va ha desplomar con un tiempo de antelación, nada mas.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El Ibex (o mejor dicho, marketmaker), cogiendo impulso para hacerlo rápido y doloroso.



Lo están haciendo muy bien. Cuando rompa nadie sabrá que va en serio y podrían verse enganchados muy rápidamente.


----------



## debianita (21 Oct 2010)

De Cárpatos:

Portugal: Anuncia subasta de bonos a 2018 y 2014 el 27 de octubre por 1.250 euros en total.


Si que estan mal nuestros shurmanos ibéricos que emiten bonos por la estratosferica cifra de 1250 euros :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

cerrados largos con + 15 pipos y a esperar para cortos o largos, unica forma de no aburrirse hoygan de a 15 en 15 pipos mire uestec


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> Portugal: Anuncia subasta de bonos a 2018 y 2014 el 27 de octubre por 1.250 euros en total.
> 
> ...



Les da para pillar un bono de la Gene y todo ¿eh?


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> Portugal: Anuncia subasta de bonos a 2018 y 2014 el 27 de octubre por 1.250 euros en total.
> 
> ...




a ver que mire el suelto .... me quedo con 1/5 de toda la subasta  ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

Venga marketmaker, di algo, ¿te has puesto en liquidez aprovechando que los americanos empujan para poder pegar un buen petardazo hacia arriba cuando llegue el dato (o antes)?

Alguien ha tenido que ser el que ha vendido 400 contratos hace un rato, justo desde ese momento el ibex no sigue al SP.


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> *Haber*, no seais alarmistas. Los que no sabemos de bolsa *solo queremos saber cuando se va ha desplomar* _con un tiempo de antelación_, *nada mas*.





_Vrabo_ , caballero. Lo que Ud. ha concentrado en dos frases, no tiene desperdicio.

Cuando yo quiero saber con antelación lo que hará la bolsa, siempre me dicen mis amigos lo mismo: "_a ver_ estudiao! "

Por lo demás, cúmpleme manifestarle que si alguno de los aquí presentes supiera con antelación - y con cierto nivel de exactitud - lo que _hiba _a _acer _  la bolsa, dudo mucho que estuvieran escribiendo en este foro (i.e., léase el "caso Kujire", a la cual mando un lametoncillo erótico-festivo desde estas líneas :.


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Venga marketmaker, di algo, ¿te has puesto en liquidez aprovechando que los americanos empujan para poder pegar un buen petardazo hacia arriba cuando llegue el dato (o antes)?
> 
> Alguien ha tenido que ser el que ha vendido 400 contratos hace un rato, justo desde ese momento el ibex no sigue al SP.




Encajar una venta de 400 manteniendo el 10K9 con apenas 10 pips de baile, requiere un leoncio con unos algoritmos espectacularmente buenos, o una dosis espectacular de suerte unida a presión gacelera compradora, o las dos cosas juntas.

Una vez que sobrepasas los 20 contratos, disfrazarlos de forma tan sublime no es nada, nada sencillo.

Mis respetos por el leoncio "400", donde quiera que estés.
Buen código.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Encajar una venta de 400 manteniendo el 10K9 con apenas 10 pips de baile, requiere un leoncio con unos algoritmos espectacularmente buenos, o una dosis espectacular de suerte unida a presión gacelera compradora, o las dos cosas juntas.
> 
> Una vez que sobrepasas los 20 contratos, disfrazarlos de forma tan sublime no es nada, nada sencillo.
> 
> ...



Ya verás cuando los vuelvan a comprar cómo sí se mueve.


----------



## Lexuss (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Encajar una venta de 400 manteniendo el 10K9 con apenas 10 pips de baile, requiere un leoncio con unos algoritmos espectacularmente buenos, o una dosis espectacular de suerte unida a presión gacelera compradora, o las dos cosas juntas.
> 
> Una vez que sobrepasas los 20 contratos, disfrazarlos de forma tan sublime no es nada, nada sencillo.
> 
> ...




Creo que fue en el momento que zuloman metio la orden de largos, y se compensaron... las gallinas que entran por las que salen :XX:


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2010)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> *Haber,* no seais alarmistas. Los que no sabemos de bolsa solo queremos saber cuando se va ha desplomar con un tiempo de antelación, nada mas.



Aggggg, mis hogos!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> _Vrabo_ , caballero. Lo que Ud. ha concentrado en dos frases, no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Cuando yo quiero saber con antelación lo que hará la bolsa, siempre me dicen mis amigos lo mismo: "_a ver_ estudiao! "
> 
> Por lo demás, cúmpleme manifestarle que si alguno de los aquí presentes supiera con antelación - y con cierto nivel de exactitud - lo que _hiba _a _acer _  la bolsa, dudo mucho que estuvieran escribiendo en este foro (i.e., léase el "caso Kujire", a la cual mando un lametoncillo erótico-festivo desde estas líneas :.



ahi que ber  como eres de malo pollastrin .

Aqui ando pipenado cuan palomita de 15 en 15 pipos .



Ahora me he puesto corto en 10830 f  a ver si pillo otros 15 pipillos antes de que market mande esto al cielo 

PUES parace que me trago estos ultimos cortos , asi que ahi se quedan, al fin y al cabo tampoco queda tanto para esos 10940 c que dice market .


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Creo que fue en el momento que zuloman metio la orden de largos, y se compensaron... las gallinas que entran por las que salen :XX:



ahá... así que una zulorden de 400 contratos a contra en compra, dices... ya....

Chico, no sé...la última vez que hablé con Zuloman (digamos, esta mañana) creo recordar que tenía un barquichuelo de apenas 10 metros de eslora, no un submarino nuclear de clase Akula fondeado en su dársena particular ::::


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya verás cuando los vuelvan a comprar cómo sí se mueve.



Si así fuera, tiene sentido... con un rango previsto para hoy de 10,791 - 10,947 , lo que yo esperaría si aún estuviera dentro de mercado para hoy, sería una patada de 60-70 pips hasta - mínimo - el entorno del 10,850, para después meter el último arreón y tocar/sobrepasar el techo de los 10,94x proyectado para hoy.

Esos 400 del ala recomprados en 10,85x harían estragos, desde luego


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ahá... así que una zulorden de 400 contratos a contra en compra, dices... ya....
> 
> Chico, no sé...la última vez que hablé con Zuloman (digamos, esta mañana) creo recordar que tenía un barquichuelo de apenas 10 metros de eslora, no un submarino nuclear *de clase Akula* fondeado en su dársena particular ::::



El de Zuloman es de clase Enkula.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Creo que fue en el momento que zuloman metio la orden de largos, y se compensaron... las gallinas que entran por las que salen :XX:



Hoyga jovenzuelo, un respeto, que no recuerdo haberle dado licencia para tomarse esas confianzas :no: , sepa que se donde vive y quien le dice a usted que no le envio al negrata para que le explique como funciona esto de la bolsa para gacelillas como usted 

sin acritud eh, que es broma


----------



## carvil (21 Oct 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


Abre el IBEX el dia 1 de Noviembre?



Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

a 20 pipos de los maximos de market y a 25/30 de pollastre 

A ver si no los toca en este ataque y me deja un par de mete sacas mas antes de quedarme quietecito waiting for the big guano


----------



## aksarben (21 Oct 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Abre el IBEX el dia 1 de Noviembre?



No lo sé, pero con los 400 contratos zulomaneros podemos crear un pánico para que cierre pronto xD.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> No lo sé, pero con los 400 contratos zulomaneros podemos crear un pánico para que cierre pronto xD.



zuloman se acaba de abrochar otros 15 pipos, alo tonto todo suma 

y ahora largo again a por otros 15 pipotes del ala 


jajajja, esta vez he tardado poco en pillar mis 15

largo de nuevo en 10815


----------



## Lexuss (21 Oct 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> 
> Abre el IBEX el dia 1 de Noviembre?
> ...




Segun esto, sí

CALENDARIO BURSATIL 2010- Calendario de Bolsa, Calendario de Fiestas, Das habiles de Bolsa en Enero 2010, Calendario de Bolsa Febrero 2010, Marzo 2010, Abril 2010,Mayo 2010,Junio 2010, Julio 2010, Agosto 2010, Septiembre 2010, Octubre 2010, Noviembr


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

venga a ver si de esta vez llegamos a los maximos de market y pollastre y ya me quedo corto y quietecito para el big guano


----------



## qpvlde (21 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Segun esto, sí
> 
> CALENDARIO BURSATIL 2010- Calendario de Bolsa, Calendario de Fiestas, Das habiles de Bolsa en Enero 2010, Calendario de Bolsa Febrero 2010, Marzo 2010, Abril 2010,Mayo 2010,Junio 2010, Julio 2010, Agosto 2010, Septiembre 2010, Octubre 2010, Noviembr



Para que se haga a una idea, esto cierra los mismos días que los bingos, los casinos y las salas recreativas ::...(es decir... casi nunca:y no busquen maldades en esta comparación

saludos


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Para que se haga a una idea, esto cierra los mismos días que los bingos, los casinos y las salas recreativas ::...(es decir... casi nunca:y no busquen maldades en esta comparación
> 
> saludos



la ha faltado decir; "y los sitios donde se reunen mujeres que fuman" :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

joder pollastre tronco me tienes flipado, a que vas y aciertas tambien en que lo bajan a 10850, le meten los 400 contratos de marras y lo llevan a maximos :8::8::8:

Si lo hacen asi es que ya flipo contigo, mas quiero decir


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

Elemental, querido Zulatson... si la información de BenditaLiquidez sobre los 400 contratos era correcta - y me consta que no suele errar demasiado - , si alguien ha sido tan leonciamente habilidoso como para enmascarar 400 a venta (y repito, eso tiene _mucho_ mérito) se sigue trivialmente que basta una tiradilla del precio 40 ó 50 puntos, para sacar una buena tajada.

Súmele a eso que estábamos cerca del entorno de máximo intradiario (10,94x), y las posibilidades se reducían aún más...

Por último, cuando el habilidoso leoncio se dé por satisfecho y recompre sus 400, pegaremos un petardazo final, engancharemos con robasta, el SP recordará el nivel de cierre para cerrar él a su vez en el mismo sitio en que cerramos nosotros :::::: y todos contentos.

Bueno, todos menos market maker, que hoy le veo un poco serio 



zuloman dijo:


> joder pollastre tronco me tienes flipado, a que vas y aciertas tambien en que lo bajan a 10850, le meten los 400 contratos de marras y lo llevan a maximos :8::8::8:
> 
> Si lo hacen asi es que ya flipo contigo, mas quiero decir


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> zuloman se acaba de abrochar otros 15 pipos, alo tonto todo suma
> 
> y ahora largo again a por otros 15 pipotes del ala
> 
> ...



Zuloman, cliente del mes en Renta4


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Elemental, querido Zulatson... si la información de BenditaLiquidez sobre los 400 contratos era correcta - y me consta que no suele errar demasiado - , si alguien ha sido tan leonciamente habilidoso como para enmascarar 400 a venta (y repito, eso tiene _mucho_ mérito) se sigue trivialmente que basta una tiradilla del precio 40 ó 50 puntos, para sacar una buena tajada.
> 
> Súmele a eso que estábamos cerca del entorno de máximo intradiario (10,94x), y las posibilidades se reducían aún más...
> 
> ...



pues a mi me los han puesto de corbata cuando perdio los 10850c , solo su sabiduria me ha impedido cerrar :::::: tragandome integra la bajadita 



pecata minuta dijo:


> Zuloman, cliente del mes en Renta4



Hoyga pues digame donde hay que firmar para hacer todos los dias lo mismo


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2010)

Que pasa, no se dice hoy eso de "aún quedan niveles por tocar"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Que pasa, no se dice hoy eso de "aún quedan niveles por tocar"



pues si, el 10940c segun market y el 10947c segun pollastre 

Yo por si acaso en cuanto pueda escapar de mis largos y abrir cortos, no me muevo mas ....... que he pasado mas miedo que verguenza con este recorte 

EDITO: Todos los indices en verde menos el ibex ..... es lo que tiene la posible ampliacion de capital del bbva . Si salen diciendo que no hacen la operacion igual hasta se queda en verde intenso


----------



## carvil (21 Oct 2010)

Largo BBVA @9.77 SL 9.69


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2010)

y el esepé tiene el gap de ayer sin cerrar (por un punto)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes... 



pyn dijo:


> Pues no entiendo entonces porqué esas ventas de manos fuertes no se ven reflejadas en el índice. ¿Alguna idea?



Hola Pyn, como siempre, las manos fuertes nunca pierden (o casi nunca), venden primero y disimuladamente (como los 400 contratos de hoy), compran las gacelas (distribución) y cuando ya no tienen papelitos, lo tiran y lo vuelven a recomprar más barato... es su ciclo vital, pero que lleven 18 días haciéndolo (y lo que les queda), indica que esperan una bajada significativa...

Por cierto, del otro tema, no tengo respuesta todavía... :

He llegado hace poco a casa, ayer me quedé vendido en 10800 y he recomprado al ver el gráfico en 10765, me he puesto largo en 10770... mientras no perdamos el canal, por ahora largos...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

joder pollastre eres un puto genio tio. Tu, yu niña y yo nos podriamos hacer muy ricos entre la bolsa y el mercado inmobiliario xd


----------



## pyn (21 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mil gracias por la explicación, fantástica como siempre LCASC, "el otro tema" ya está tratado directamente con la otra persona, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes....a ver como se da la pesca


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2010)

a ver si es verdad lo de los 400 contratos -_-

ahora es cuando deberia superar los oncemiles


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2010)

franchutes y boches suben cerca del 1,5 y chulibex dando pena ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

Grandes frases de la historia de la bolsa.

MarketMaker: El Ibex soy yo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> He llegado hace poco a casa, ayer me quedé vendido en 10800f y he recomprado al ver el gráfico en 10765f, me he puesto largo en 10770f... mientras no perdamos el canal, por ahora largos...



Vendido en 10820f...

Saludos...

PD: Corto en 10825f...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2010)

cuidadin con el cierre de cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2010)

Disparos contra el Pentágono hacen pensar en el comienzo de una guerra civil en Estados Unidos ::


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Vaya tapón que se ha formado en 10910..ni arreando desde soporte abren el grifo.

Veamos si entra un nuevo intento, pero desde más arriba.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vaya tapón que se ha formado en 10910..ni arreando desde soporte abren el grifo.
> 
> Veamos si entra un nuevo intento, pero desde más arriba.



Que sea desde 10880, que ya tengo la foto de Gandalf hecha. Si quieres la pongo 

¿Hemos dicho hoy muchas tonterías?

Es lo que tiene ver la realidad por un agujero pequeeeeeeeño, pequeño, pequeñooooo...


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que sea desde 10880, que ya tengo la foto de Gandalf hecha. Si quieres la pongo
> 
> ¿Hemos dicho hoy muchas tonterías?
> 
> Es lo que tiene ver la realidad por un agujero pequeeeeeeeño, pequeño, pequeñooooo...



No se corte, adorne el foro con bellas ilustraciones.::


----------



## debianita (21 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Disparos contra el Pentágono hacen pensar en el comienzo de una guerra civil en Estados Unidos ::




:: He leido el banner: "Periodismo para mentes galácticas" y acto seguido he pulsado el botón de cerrar la pestaña.

Vale, se ha puesto corto y quiere que baje, me too  pero no hace falta llegar a estos extremos 

Extra! última hora: ZP nombra a Pakirrin ministro de Asusntos Exteriores

:: ::


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :: He leido el banner: "Periodismo para mentes galácticas" y acto seguido he pulsado el botón de cerrar la pestaña.
> 
> Vale, se ha puesto corto y quiere que baje, me too  pero no hace falta llegar a estos extremos
> 
> ...



no vaya dando ideas! ... que cuando se legalicen las drongas y las pilinguis 
¿qué mejor ministro? :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Oct 2010)

Extra! última hora: ZP nombra a Pakirrin ministro de Asusntos Exteriores

:: ::[/QUOTE]

no des ideas....

MONLOVI..... fue mas rapido......


----------



## carvil (21 Oct 2010)

Esa noticia es de anteayer ::

Ahora que estoy mirando el IBEX impresiona la debilidad 8:



Salu2


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Extra! última hora: ZP nombra a Pakirrin ministro de Asusntos Exteriores
> 
> :: ::



no des ideas....

MONLOVI..... fue mas rapido......[/QUOTE]

no se apure, le dejo esta noticia para que la comente ustec primero:
::

El alcalde Valladolid: "Cada vez que veo los morritos de Pajín pienso lo mismo" - 2541577 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Esa noticia es de anteayer ::
> 
> Ahora que estoy mirando el IBEX impresiona la debilidad 8:
> 
> ...



si que impresiona necesitamos que los americanos nos la empujen ( al ibex ) :: y tiene que ser ya mismo .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

por fin recoño, cerrados los largos con +25 pipos y abiertos cortos en 10855 

lo que me han hecho sufrir los cabrones :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si que impresiona necesitamos que los americanos nos la empujen ( al ibex ) :: y tiene que ser ya mismo .



Si ahora mismo estuvieran empujando los americanos y nadie frenando..andábamos por los 11.050


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

Ahí están los 400 contratos comprados.


----------



## debianita (21 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por fin recoño, cerrados los largos con +25 pipos y abiertos cortos en 10855
> 
> lo que me han hecho sufrir los cabrones :no:




No valen la pena los largos, se pasa tan mal, estas pensando cada segundo que vendrá el guano y te vas a quedar fuera .... :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si ahora mismo estuvieran empujando los americanos y nadie frenando..andábamos por los 11.050





la gracia es que sea un empujon fuerte que nos lleva +o- a esa zona que dices porque como se les de por suber poco a poc diariamente el ibex hara techo en 11000 y de ahi pabajo cuando los gringos se giren :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No valen la pena los largos, se pasa tan mal, estas pensando cada segundo que vendrá el guano y te vas a quedar fuera .... :XX:



dejese que hoy creo que he ganado mas pasta largo que corto 

Y ademas mis cortos estan cada vez mas arriba, de modo que si viene el big guano me forro hoyga 

Bueno señores me piro vampiro, dejo una orden de cierre de cortos en 10715 por si les da por hacer la gracia, y sino mañana sera otro dia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Oct 2010)

Máximos en 1094x... parece que dos forer@s se van a llevar unos cuantos... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Saludos...

PD: Posible dobletop en DOW...?


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Se está poniendo a huevo para intentarlo....

Os dejo a ver si esta media hora me da para irme de vacaciones hasta noviembre.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Máximos en 1094x... parece que dos forer@s se van a llevar unos cuantos... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Posible dobletop en DOW...?



si ves el nasdaq a superado los maximos en un 1,5% mas o menos  

hasta ahi creo que puede llegar el dow


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

Vamos, MarketMaker, rebótalo en 10.880, mira, que te pongo a Gandalf:







Más arriba no, que no te da tiempo a coger fuelle, más abajo tampoco, que luego no llegas.

En 10880 es lo suyo, ahí se pone corto todo el mundo con stop de 30 puntos.


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Máximos en 1094x... parece que dos forer@s se van a llevar unos cuantos... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Posible dobletop en DOW...?



Lo de Pollastre tiene mérito con un 386 de 32 bits......::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

Bueno, ya no digo más tontadas hoy.

Comentar, al cierre de ayer del SP subió la confianza de las manos débiles. Que hoy arranque el SP al alza sin dudas me escama mucho, ahora mismo tiene que haber gacelas usanas con los ojos haciendo chiribitas con las plusvalías.


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Lo de Pollastre tiene mérito con un 386 de 32 bits......::



se equivoca, ése es Mulder


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Oct 2010)

Yo opino igual que LCASC, he puesto un grafico de las resis que dal pro y parece que vienen como dice Kuji los días de la fé!.
El DJIA en resistencias | Errores Puntuales


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Lo de Pollastre tiene mérito con un 386 de 32 bits......::



Ud. Si que sabe como provocar xD

Pero efectivamente, el del 386 creo que es mulder...


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2010)

joer esto no baja ni patrás

felicidades a los analistas, lo claváis


----------



## carvil (21 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bueno, ya no digo más tontadas hoy.
> 
> Comentar, al cierre de ayer del SP subió la confianza de las manos débiles. Que hoy arranque el SP al alza sin dudas me escama mucho, ahora mismo tiene que haber gacelas usanas con los ojos haciendo chiribitas con las plusvalías.




Yo mismo ::


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> joer esto no baja ni patrás



si, y me sorprende... Tenía un cierre para hoy en 10830, desplazado a 10,850... Pero lo veo muy pegadito al 10900...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

Si no consideramos la cabritada de MarketMaker al empeñarse en que el máximo de hoy fuese más alto que el de ayer:

Máximos decrecientes en el Ibex y el índice más mustio duropa.

¿El Ibex sabe algo pero no se atreve a decirlo todavía?

Los últimos 6 cierres diarios del Ibex (y el de hoy casi seguro) son un monumento a la manipulación.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

¿Preparo a Gandalf para el rebote en 10.880?


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> se equivoca, ése es Mulder



Realmente son 100 ordenadores 386 encontrados por la basura y haciendo una red neuronal ::::

edito: BL tiene ud. un MP


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente son 100 ordenadores 386 encontrados por la basura y haciendo una red neuronal ::::
> 
> edito: BL tiene ud. un MP



Mulder, te requieren por el MSN...


----------



## debianita (21 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder, te requieren por el MSN...



:8: :8: :8: :8: Utilizan la red del maligno !!!

Cantad con el profeta la canción del free hacker:

Join us now and share the software;
You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free.
Join us now and share the software;
You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free.


Hoarders can get piles of money,
That is true, hackers, that is true.
But they cannot help their neighbors;
That's not good, hackers, that's not good.

When we have enough free software
At our call, hackers, at our call,
We'll kick out those dirty licenses
Ever more, hackers, ever more.

Join us now and share the software;
You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free.
Join us now and share the software;
You'll be free, hackers, you'll be free.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: :8: Utilizan la red del maligno !!!
> [...]



Ud. y yo sabemos que ese no es el RMS actual, ahí tiene la barba corta, no viste túnica (ni corona) y va hasta arreglado, aunque el instrumento ya sugiere su perroflautismo patológico ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

Los últimos 4 cierres del Ibex concentrados en 6 puntos.

Y no busquen bajadas porque las abortan por decreto, digo yo, que si tanto poder tienen para cerrarlo en el mismo sitio siempre, que lo suban a los cielos de una puñetera vez.

Es como si estuvieran esperando un cierre del SP 40 puntos por encima y abrir al día siguiente donde les dé la gana, y como no lo consiguen, pues vuelta a intentarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2010)

Snif, snif

¡aquí huele a guano!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

Hombre el cierre no es todo lo bonito que me gustaria, pero ya tengo mis cortos en plusvis para mañana......... si ademas hay gap bajista hago el dia a las 9 am 

Pollastre, te puedo regalar un pentium I y asi ya no te falla la niña ni por un pipo 

Vaya par este market y pollastrin , estan a la que salta hoygan ::

Estoy seguro que de aqui a poco a Zapatero se le calienta la boca animado por el cambio de gobierno y suelta algo de economia............ ergo.......guano brutal :no:


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Han empezado el día con una orden normalita de venta, pero enseguida han cruzado un paquetón de más de 350 contratos de compra y lo han subido fuertemente durante toda la mañana hasta las 13 más o menos donde han empezado a vender, la primera orden de venta también ha sido de más de 350 contratos, parece que hayan cerrado la posición larga iniciada por la mañana.

Hacia las 17 han empezado a comprar de nuevo cruzando otro paquetón de compra de 480 contratos, haciendo la operación destacada del día y luego lo han ocultado vendiendo un poco.

En subasta han vendido, pero de nuevo he tenido que filtrar, esta semana no se están prodigando mucho en las subastas.

Ayer parecía que lo estaban tirando todo, pero hoy han vuelto a comprar con fuerza, díriase que ni ellos tienen muy claro por donde vamos y parece que se dedican a operar intradía, aunque ahora mismo llevan un sesgo largo.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> El DAX continua hiperpepón y está a puntito de alcanzar el objetivo previsto:
> 
> ...



Hecho (máximo del día 5.621) :8:

Y el STOXX rompe por fin con un velón guapo. Tal y como ya decía la semana pasada, la proyección nos lleva a los 950:







A todo esto el IBEX, como no, sigue siendo el índice más débil y, si bien durante estas últimas sesiones nos ha recordado que todavía no quiere caer, también nos está diciendo que no está por la labor de subir demasiado. Si finalmente rompe por arriba y se queda a medio camino, deberíamos interpretarlo como un signo extremadamente bajista.


----------



## credulo (21 Oct 2010)

Que majos los leoncios, están esperando a que yo pueda operar para tirar el Ibex


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, te puedo regalar un pentium I y asi ya no te falla la niña ni por un pipo




mmmjejejeje.... 

el uno, MM el leoncio león y tristón, que si un 386 32bit.

el otro, Gacela Morgan aka "Capitán Zulomán", que si un Pentium I.

Sois como bárbaros a las puertas de Roma... :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2010)

sell sell sell


----------



## Misterio (21 Oct 2010)

Yo creo que se aburren de subir poco a poco. En el fondo echan de menos esos días de rojo pasión.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> mmmjejejeje....
> 
> el uno, MM el leoncio león y tristón, que si un 386 32bit.
> 
> ...



Hoyga, es usted un desagradecido, por encima que me ofrezco a regalarle un ordenador que es una autentica revolucion comparativamente con su 386, entraria usted de golpe y porrazo en la era pentium sin coste alguno 

Por cierto, si no hay maquillaje de ultima hora en ws me parece que mis cortos me van a dar un buen despertar


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2010)

joer
¿porqué las bajadas se producen con el ibex cerrado? ... :/


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> joer
> ¿porqué las bajadas se producen con el ibex cerrado? ... :/



aprovechan la ausencia del indice lider


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

No canten victoria tan pronto....queda una media hora eterna.
Mas o menos lo que tarda en cargar el Widows 3.1 en el ordenata de pollastre


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

Pues hombre, alaban al mini guano y yo digo que no canten victoria tan pronto.

Edito: Bueno con un poco por encima de 1180 me conformo

Tampoco me hagan mucho caso, es lo que tiene una celebración durante toda la tarde a base de Magners


----------



## chameleon (21 Oct 2010)

manda guebos...


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues hombre, alaban al mini guano y yo digo que no canten victoria tan pronto.
> 
> Invoquemos a Fran y al 1185 SP!!!!
> 
> Tampoco me hagan mucho caso, es lo que tiene una celebración durante toda la tarde a base de Magners




¿Hoyga, y puede saberse qué diablos es un "Magner"?

Creía que Ud. era más de ponche Caballero o de anís del Mono, ya sabe...


----------



## MarketMaker (21 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Hoyga, y puede saberse qué diablos es un "Magner"?
> 
> Creía que Ud. era más de ponche Caballero o de anís del Mono, ya sabe...



Invoque a San Google

Aunque no le discuto que un carajillo de Osborne a las 7 te deja listo para torear cualquier cosa.


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Invoque a San Google
> 
> Aunque no le discuto que un carajillo de Osborne a las 7 te deja listo para torear cualquier cosa.



Arrghhh.. ¡Cider!

Es peor de lo que pensaba...
¿De verdad gana dinero después de beber eso?


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2010)

Sigo en la cueva pero se acerca la noche y es hora de cazar.


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> ...
> Aunque no le discuto que un carajillo de Osborne a las 7 te deja listo para torear cualquier cosa.



pero no habíamos quedado en que los secretos de su operativa no se desvelaban


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> joer
> ¿porqué las bajadas se producen con el ibex cerrado? ... :/



¿También te has fijado, eh?

¿Tú no veías el pressing catch, cuando se daban la mano para relevarse?

De todas formas puede tener que ver con la cotización del dólar frente al euro, hay un patrón dependiendo del horario, se demandan más dólares o euros dependiendo de la hora local.

Teniendo en cuenta lo sensible que están las bolsas al tipo de cambio, puede que venga por ahí.

Pero yo sigo diciendo que al SP le encanta cerrar en el sitio donde estaba al cierre europeo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2010)

Buenos días... 

Recomprado el corto 10825f abierto ayer en 10765f... ahora me pongo al día con los comentarios de ayer...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (22 Oct 2010)

Buenos días a todos, a ver si podemos sacar unos leuros para pagar la cena de esta noche.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2010)

Largo 10750f...


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2010)

10800 es el soporte a corto plazo

acabo de cerrar cortos en rep, me he precipitado...

hay que dejar que al inicio de la sesión americana se les pase la robasta de ayer, se dejarán al menos 0.5%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2010)

Cerrado el largo 10750f en 10800f...

Saludos...

PD: Corto en 10800f


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Oct 2010)

Vaya historia amor-odio entre MarketMaker y el 10.910.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

que market...... ¿ hoy superamos esos niveles de 10940 de ayer o los oncemiles ya no los volveremos a ver en 2010 ? ienso:

EDITO: O la resaca del anis del mono lo tiene en la cama hecho polvo o intuye guano ienso:


Yo por si acaso he pillado las plusvis de mis cortos de ayer ....... y espero pacientemente a que el señor market se meta entre pecho y espalda un " solysombra" andalu a ver si reacciona a estimulos externos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vaya historia amor-odio entre MarketMaker y el 10.910.



Esas peleas sin niveles y sin mojarse no valen nada 

deseandito estoy ver una autentica pelea entre los dos apostando en direcciones opuestas, ni hector macho camacho en sus mejores tiempos hoygan ::


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Esas peleas sin niveles y sin mojarse no valen nada
> 
> deseandito estoy ver una autentica pelea entre los dos apostando en direcciones opuestas, ni hector macho camacho en sus mejores tiempos hoygan ::



Como que sin niveles, viendo que ya se lanzaban al vacío bajista les solté uno de los niveles clave a tocar para que no hicieran una locura.

Bueno vamos allá.
En el 910 sigue habiendo tela que cortar. Si lo tocamos de nuevo, deberíamos ver un máximo superior al de ayer, en primera instancia no más de 10962. Naturalmente si se presta le daríamos continuidad (que ayer me quede sin cubrir objetivos de rentabilidad y quiero irme de vacaciones)
Por abajo no ha llegado a tocar el suelo del canal, que está un poco por debajo del 800. Menos posibilidades que el de arriba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como que sin niveles, viendo que ya se lanzaban al vacío bajista les solté uno de los niveles clave a tocar para que no hicieran una locura.
> 
> Bueno vamos allá.



no lo veo por ningun lado, ¿tendria la bondad de repetirlo o citar el post donde menciona ese nivel? no sera el 10940 de ayer no ::


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no lo veo por ningun lado, ¿tendria la bondad de repetirlo o citar el post donde menciona ese nivel? no sera el 10940 de ayer no ::



Pos si, se trata de ese justo después de preguntar Vd. si ya nos íbamos a los 600::


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> *viendo que ya se lanzaban al vacío bajista* .....




Penitenciagite, tutti Gacceli, penitenciagite !!!







:XX::XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como que sin niveles, viendo que ya se lanzaban al vacío bajista les solté uno de los niveles clave a tocar para que no hicieran una locura.
> 
> Bueno vamos allá.
> *En el 910 sigue habiendo tela que cortar. Si lo tocamos de nuevo, deberíamos ver un máximo superior al de ayer, en primera instancia no más de 10962*. Naturalmente si se presta le daríamos continuidad (que ayer me quede sin cubrir objetivos de rentabilidad y quiero irme de vacaciones)
> *Por abajo no ha llegado a tocar el suelo del canal, que está un poco por debajo del 800. Menos posibilidades que el de arriba*.



Si maese pollastre no tiene nada que objetar ganar dinero hoy es pan comido


----------



## Fran200 (22 Oct 2010)

Market, le aviso que aquí la bebida estrella, entre algún forero, son las cervezas de Abadía, como la Shandy Cruzcampo.

A ver si se acuerda de los demás y manda alguna botellita de ese néctar vilipendiado por el del 386.

Por cierto, yo si estoy ya de vacaciones.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Yo las mías no las tengo muy claras. Ya sabes rango de operaciones estrecho y los demás no tocan los niveles clave.

A esperar toca.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Yo las mías no las tengo muy claras. Ya sabes rango de operaciones estrecho y los demás no tocan los niveles clave.
> 
> A esperar toca.



Supongo que vienes de bastante más abajo cargado, ya sabes lo que hay que hacer, sacude las ramas y a ver que cae. Tienes colchón.ienso:

P.D. Bueno os dejo me voy a disfrutar de unos días ¿merecidos?

Suerte a tod@s


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si maese pollastre no tiene nada que objetar ganar dinero hoy es pan comido



Yo ya he rebasado objetivos y he cerrado el día hace una horita o así, y estoy fuera hasta el Lunes, así que no tengo nada que objetar al hecho de que sigas jugándote los bigotes abierto en mercado, me parece fantástico tanto arrojo por tu parte ::::

Yo para hoy tenía un canal tempranero muy estrecho y muy clarito (10,803 - 10,894). 

Los días tan "estrechos" desesperan a la gente en su búsqueda de plusvies, y corres el riesgo de que a algún amigo de los de las Cider se les vaya un poco la mano, toquen algún nivel sensible, y haya una ruptura de las buenas.

Por lo tanto, mi consejo para los días "estrechos": operar en la primera hora y media, dos horas máximo, y una vez rebasado el objetivo diario de plusvies cerrar jornada y olvidarte hasta el día siguiente.

Permanecer abierto demasiado tiempo en un día "prietito" no puede llevarte a nada bueno.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

y ya que estas fuera pollastrin.......... ¿ que proyeccion de cierre te da la niña en este momento ? ienso:

Yo estoy liquido tras pillar plusvis de mis cortos de ayer y cerrar prudentemente con + 20 pipos tras leerte mis largos de hoy ::

No obstante, como quiera que estoy convencido que un dia u otro amaneceremos con el cielo rojo y fuertes tormentas me gusta quedarme corto siempre al final de sesion, asumiendo el riesgo de mandrilada inherente a tan imprudente decision 

EDITO: Zulopata se apodera de mi corto en 10815f


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y ya que estas fuera pollastrin.......... ¿ que proyeccion de cierre te da la niña en este momento ? ienso:
> 
> Yo estoy liquido tras pillar plusvis de mis cortos de ayer y cerrar prudentemente con + 20 pipos tras leerte mis largos de hoy ::
> 
> No obstante, como quiera que estoy convencido que un dia u otro amaneceremos con el cielo rojo y fuertes tormentas me gusta quedarme corto siempre al final de sesion, asumiendo el riesgo de mandrilada inherente a tan imprudente decision



es usted uno de mis heroes!

espero su cuenta pueda soportar hasta los días (de ansiadas) tempestades ... y entonces poder disfrutar de sus zuloeufóricos comentarios


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> es usted uno de mis heroes!
> 
> espero su cuenta pueda soportar hasta los días (de ansiadas) tempestades ... y entonces poder disfrutar de sus zuloeufóricos comentarios



Mientras tanto voy sumando plusvis pipito a pipito y con los cortos del big guano cada vez mas arriba 

Hoy a lo tonto ya tengo plusvis de 70 pipos.......y espero seguir con el suma y sigue  ................aunque es cierto lo que dice Pecata de que voy a medias con r4 ( cleinte del mes ) no me importa compartir plusvis tras meses palmando y pagando "ainda por riba" :no:


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que proyeccion de cierre te da la niña en este momento ? ienso:




[EXPECTED_CLOSE] ACTUAL [10890.9] ===> PROJECTION [10856.81]


Recuerda que esto es válido solamente en tanto no rompamos el canal [10K8 - 10K9]... si se rompe, el valor de cierre se recalcula automáticamente, pero para entonces - y considerando que hoy encima es Viernes - yo estaré ya por el tercer Viña Tondonia (copa arriba, copa abajo, dispersión de error-probabilidad +-1 copa), así que no podré darte la nueva proyección si os salís del canal mañanero...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

En tanto en cuanto no rompamos niveles infantiles ( de la niña por si algun pervertido.... ) intentare zulopatear para al final de sesion quedarme corto como es costumbre de la casa 

EDITO: jejjejee, que market, una rotura en falso para ver si entran gacelillas a darle el ultimo tiron y saliros por patas ? o es una rotura de verdad ?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Oct 2010)

Qué ganas de irse de vacaciones tiene el Ibex.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Oct 2010)

que opinais del bono que ha sacado el BBV:
Economía/Finanzas.- Banif lanza un bono cancelable sobre BBVA, que apuesta por la revalorización a medio y largo plazo - 2543729 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que opinais del bono que ha sacado el BBV:
> Economía/Finanzas.- Banif lanza un bono cancelable sobre BBVA, que apuesta por la revalorización a medio y largo plazo - 2543729 - elEconomista.es



pues básicamente esperan que BBVA se desmorone, no? :
menudos son éstos!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues básicamente esperan que BBVA se desmorone, no? :
> menudos son éstos!



Hombre, palmar lo veo dificil, malo sera que en 5 años no estemos mejor que ahora..... mas nos vale quiero decir , ya que en tal caso perder un poco de pasta seria el menor de nuestros problemas.

Claro que tambien dudo mucho que se de el mejor de los casos, osea que el bbva en 6 meses este por encima que al lanzar esos bonos.

Yo diria que ese 7 % se acaba pillando al final, pero claro, es una kk si te dan un 7 % despues de 5 años, veo mas rentabilidad en el ladrillo ( no comprado hoy eh, o comprado muy por debajo del precio "aparente" de hoy ) osea que fijate tu como veo yo el tema ::

Rentabilidades de entre el 5 y el 8 % anual no va a ser muy dificil obtenerla con alquileres en los proximos años, de hecho ya hay algun banco ( no dire cual ) que vende a determinados clientes locales y te los alquila a 30 años con un 8 % de rentabilidad. No os hagais ilusiones que a vosotros ni a mi ( probablemente ) os lo van a vender en esas condiciones................. si consiguiera que me vendieran uno desde luego no lo dudaba  .

Por mi cuenta si que he comprado un estudio con una rentabilidad muy en alquiler muy buena que me paga la hipoteca mes a mes........ si, si ya lo se.......el euribor subira..................mientras no pase del 5 % en menos de entre 3 y 5 años me salen las cuentas perfectamente................ a partir de que pase del 5 % la rentabilidad ya no me merece la pena....................de ahi que es importante cuanto tadara en pasar de ese hipotetico 5 %.

Obviamente no es lo mismo el 5 % de x hipoteca que el 5 % de esa hipoteca de x menos" y " siendo" y" la parte amortizada.

Logicamente estos numeros estan hechos sobre MI hipoteca hecha a 20 años de los que a dia de hoy han pasado uno y medio aproximadamente.

perdon por el of topic pero me tenia que entretener en algo mientras llegabamos a los 10962 predichos por market 

Market, que no se os vaya mas la mano eh  , cerrar posiciones que ya os habeis llevado una buena tajada hoy.....no sea que ws os amargue la existencia a los leoncios por ambiciosos :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Oct 2010)

y que ocurre si sobrepasamos los 10962??????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y que ocurre si sobrepasamos los 10962??????????



ademas de la mandrilada a zuloman el efcto posterior es que me convierto en inversor a largo plazo ::

No creo que lo hagan, salvo que sepan algo para el lunes que no se sabe todavia................. yo mas bien apostaria por un cierre en consonancia con las previsiones de pollastrin  .

Los leones con la panza llena y las gacelas pilladas, encaja a la perfeccion ::

EDITO: SI perdemos ese 10940 directos a buscar el 10910 y si perdemos ese nivel.............


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Oct 2010)

Todo muy bonito, todo maravilloso, todo sube, poco baja, qué felicidad.

Todo hasta principios del mes entrante,(Noviembre), para el que no esté espacial-mente situado, en la que habrá un *GRAN* movimiento en los índices, en un sentido ú otro, justo al final de las elecciones legislativas americanas.

Yo soy de la opinión que "crack" hacia abajo.
Siento ser en ese mes muy pesimista.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, todo maravilloso, todo sube, poco baja, qué felicidad.
> 
> Todo hasta principios del mes entrante,(Noviembre), para el que no esté espacial-mente situado, en la que habrá un *GRAN* movimiento en los índices, en un sentido ú otro, justo al final de las elecciones legislativas americanas.
> 
> ...



pues a comprar y luego a ponerse corto


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2010)

ahora es cuando , si no pasa el 11000 hoy no creo que lo haga nunca ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2010)

lucha a muerte en las cercanias del 11000


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2010)

Los osos andan algo cabreados


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2010)

puede pasar , si trae largos


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2010)

los 300 de Leonidas estan cerrando el paso de los 11000


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Objetivos alcanzados (para que luego digáis que no doy niveles).
Como de todas formas no cierro el chiringuito todavía, a ver si podemos hacer algo por esos 11069. Pero ahora solo seguirlos, nada de arriesgar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

ya sabeis que yo de esto mucho no entiendo, pero me tiene toda la pinta de que estan aprovechando los minutos que quedan hasta la apertura de ws para colocar todo el papel que puedan a los poquitos y que de repente saldran por patas ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya sabeis que yo de esto mucho no entiendo, pero me tiene toda la pinta de que estan aprovechando los minutos que quedan hasta la apertura de ws para colocar todo el papel que puedan a los poquitos y que de repente saldran por patas ienso:



Algunos ya lo han colocado una parte...:fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Objetivos alcanzados (para que luego digáis que no doy niveles).
> Como de todas formas no cierro el chiringuito todavía, a ver si podemos hacer algo por esos 11069. Pero ahora solo seguirlos, nada de arriesgar.



supongo que quieres decir que a ver si las gacelillas ven que estovaparriba y lo suben ¿no ? .

Me da la espina de que los leones o han salido ya o tienen el dedo en el boton rojo listo para apretarlo 

EDITO : Ala toma todo el cargador de cortos en 10900f a ver que pasa


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2010)

hay que tener en cuenta que tanto nasdaq como dow estan en los maximos de abril , es casi imposible que el sp no consiguiese lo mismo :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes, he añadido corto en 10900f... como Zuloman... 

Saludos...

PD: Fuera en 10875f... no me gusta nada donde ha rebotado... (canal intradiario)


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> supongo que quieres decir que a ver si las gacelillas ven que estovaparriba y lo suben ¿no ? .
> 
> Me da la espina de que los leones o han salido ya o tienen el dedo en el boton rojo listo para apretarlo
> 
> EDITO : Ala toma todo el cargador de cortos en 10900f a ver que pasa



Pero hombre no me diga eso, es como poner a pastar un corderillo en medio el monte.....

Me limitaré a observar y no a influir en su dolor anal durante el fin de semana, ni en la juerga a base de Anis Machaquito que se pegará si triunfa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman se acaba de cobrar +35 pipos con esos cortos ..y como se les ocurra volver a los 10900 le vuelvo a meter con todo lo gosrdo.

No soy ninguna viejecita desvalida y asustadiza :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Ya veo que está lleno de torería y valor.

Ha estado hábil en adivinar cuando se estaba soltando papel....

Sigamos con la divertida y fructifera jornada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Oct 2010)

Zulomaaaaaan prudencia!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya veo que está lleno de torería y valor.
> 
> Ha estado hábil en adivinar cuando se estaba soltando papel....
> 
> Sigamos con la divertida y fructifera jornada.



No intente despistarme leoncio, usted y yo sabemos que mis otros cortos acabaran en verde tambien  , se lo digo por si les da por intentar volver a engañarme subiendolo a 10900.....la proxima vez no me conformare con 35 pipos :no:



Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Zulomaaaaaan prudencia!



Amijo ¿ conoce usted a algun millonario cobarde ? pues eso 

EDITO: Digame amigo market ¿ piensan cazar mas gacelas en el 10910 ? o ya se van a dormir la siesta con la tripa llena


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No intente despistarme leoncio, usted y yo sabemos que mis otros cortos acabaran en verde tambien  , se lo digo por si les da por intentar volver a engañarme subiendolo a 10900.....la proxima vez no me conformare con 35 pipos :no:
> 
> 
> Caballero por quien me toma, en todo momento he sido "sincero" y no me he desmarcado diciendo que hoy era el día perfecto para probar el 10700...
> ...


----------



## Nico (22 Oct 2010)

Hay que reconocer que Market Maker al lado de Fran y Cordobesa es de una generosidad inenarrable !!

Bien por MM !!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> zuloman dijo:
> 
> 
> > No intente despistarme leoncio, usted y yo sabemos que mis otros cortos acabaran en verde tambien  , se lo digo por si les da por intentar volver a engañarme subiendolo a 10900.....la proxima vez no me conformare con 35 pipos :no:
> ...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que Market Maker al lado de Fran y Cordobesa es de una generosidad inenarrable !!
> 
> Bien por MM !!



De eso nada, revisando los post de los "....." soltaban con mucha alegría datos. Se ve que le pegaban a la Cider a priori y no a posteriori.8:

Por cierto, como se que nos lees. Has encontrado el Lagonda en buen estado o sigues en la búsqueda?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

yo creo que estan terminando de empapelar ienso:


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No intente despistarme leoncio [...]





jajajajaja!!! "Se lo advierto, amigo leoncio, no intente despistarme"...

es o no es el más Jrande, el Capitán Zuloman :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2010)

Qué precisión de gráfica iba a colgar... 8:

Ha rebotado justo en el sitio previsto...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jajajajaja!!! "Se lo advierto, amigo leoncio, no intente despistarme"...
> 
> es o no es el más Jrande, el Capitán Zuloman :XX:



Ondia pollastre te hacia con una elevada tasa de alcoholemia......... si todavia eres capaz de ver los numeros de la niña dime oh padrino ¿ mentiene la prevision de cierre ? :

EDITO: Lo pregunto mas que nada por que cuando perdamos el 10910 supongo que habra cierre de largos en masa e igual se pasan de frenada........lo que me daria la oportunidad de hacer un ultimo mete saca


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué precisión de gráfica iba a colgar... 8:
> 
> Ha rebotado justo en el sitio previsto...
> 
> ...



Un cuarto de hora después...







Edito: Nos leemos el lunes, feliz fin de semana a tod@s...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

A las 16:30 se mueve ficha...suelten las copas, no se les vaya a caer del susto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A las 16:30 se mueve ficha...suelten las copas, no se les vaya a caer del susto



tenemos que adivinar la direccion o debemos suponer que como usted gana dinero cuando sube lo piensan subir ienso:

Diga, diga por que pollastre aposto por un cierre en 10856 y me gustaria ver como le lleva usted la contraria


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2010)

¿para quien serán las mandriladas?


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Están entrando órdenes y no se mueve...raro...raro...raro.


http://labolsaendirecto.com/datos_macroeconomicos/pomo-days-–-permanent-open-market-operations/


http://labolsaendirecto.com/futuro_ibex/hoy-es-pomo-day-situacion-22-de-octubre/


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿para quien serán las mandriladas?



para mi no, me he quedado en liquidez hace 2 minutos, sin ganar ni perder, + 35 pipos con aquellos cortos en 10900 y - 35 pipos con los de 10815


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tenemos que adivinar la direccion o debemos suponer que como usted gana dinero cuando sube lo piensan subir ienso:
> 
> Diga, diga por que pollastre aposto por un cierre en 10856 y me gustaria ver como le lleva usted la contraria



No me zulees mis proyecciones... Dije claramente que el 10856 perdía validez si rompíamos el 10900. Hemos llegado al 10980. Así que...

Y no puedo darte la proyección nueva... O espera... Suelto el iPhone en la barra del bar y leo los posos de la copa de vino, a ver que me dice... Ahora te cuento lo que averigüe jojojojo....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me zulees mis proyecciones... Dije claramente que el 10856 perdía validez si rompíamos el 10900. Hemos llegado al 10980. Así que...
> 
> Y no puedo darte la proyección nueva... O espera... Suelto el iPhone en la barra del bar y leo los posos de la copa de vino, a ver que me dice... Ahora te cuento lo que averigüe jojojojo....



vale, vale, largo en 10950


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

¿La tarde está siendo más aburrida de lo previsto o solo me lo parece a mi?


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Están entrando órdenes y no se mueve...raro...raro...raro.
> 
> 
> LaBolsaEnDirecto. POMO Days ? Permanent Open Market Operations
> ...



Por eso he dejado unas mini lecturas, para hacer la tarde más agradable

De todas formas cuidado que en cualquier momento dan el susto, desde las 16:30 hay movimientos en el inframundo (como os conozco, esto no significa bajista) sino que se están cruzando órdenes. A la expectativa por si se dispara arriba y con los stop puestos si nos caemos.

Mi objetivo en las alturas...hace un rato que quedó plasmado en el foro.


----------



## Nico (22 Oct 2010)

MM, leo el foro pero, te aviso que de Lagonda nada de nada... por los caminos por los que ando habitualmente necesito algo con tracción y altura.

Cuando regrese a vivir a Europa -si es que regreso-, quizás cambie las camionetas y SUVs por cosas más distinguidas.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Oct 2010)

Aún estando fuera de la bolsa, sigo pasándomelo en grande con el hilo. De vez en cuando una zulopatía, mezclada con gráficos, predicciones, comentarios serios... 

Sois jrandes, hamijos.


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aún estando fuera de la bolsa, sigo pasándomelo en grande con el hilo. De vez en cuando una zulopatía, mezclada con gráficos, predicciones, comentarios serios...
> 
> Sois jrandes, hamijos.



Percatar minutarrr? xD


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> MM, leo el foro pero, te aviso que de Lagonda nada de nada... por los caminos por los que ando habitualmente necesito algo con tracción y altura.
> 
> Cuando regrese a vivir a Europa -si es que regreso-, quizás cambie las camionetas y SUVs por cosas más distinguidas.




Ya se que estabas loco por una F350, pero como te tiran mas las antigüayas.

¿Qué tienes varios Nick?

Mira una mezcla de "campestre" y "old times"...pero de estos si que no lo pillas a buen precio.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Pues nada el 10910 se ha revelado como punto clave de operativa...vaya dos días que ha dado.
Bueno me voy hasta noviembre, por lo menos.

Que les vaya bien.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

bueno al final a palmar otros 15 pipos del ala y a quedarme c orto en 10935 

vaqya manera de joder las plusvis de hoy ::::::


----------



## Nico (22 Oct 2010)

*Market:*

Algo me dices que me confundes... tengo un único Nick y prefiero comprar vacas y sembrar vides antes que gastar tanto dinero en autos !


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Oct 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *Market:*
> 
> Algo me dices que me confundes... tengo un único Nick y prefiero comprar vacas y sembrar vides antes que gastar tanto dinero en autos !



Ok, fallo mío. En el mensaje anterior te contesté a ti e incluí otro mensaje para Fran.
Al contestarme creí que eras él.

Pues nada "pelillos a la mar". Y cuando vendimie recuerde a los miembros del distinguido foro.
Y si manda la uva procesada y embotellada,mejor, alguno se lo agradecerá.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ok, fallo mío. En el mensaje anterior te contesté a ti e incluí otro mensaje para Fran.
> Al contestarme creí que eras él.
> 
> Pues nada "pelillos a la mar". Y cuando vendimie recuerde a los miembros del distinguido foro.
> Y si manda la uva procesada y embotellada,mejor, alguno se lo agradecerá.



me parece que el anis el mono no se hace con uvas ::


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2010)

Umm, tenemos a MarketMaker y a Fran200 de vacaciones....ienso:

¿cortos a todo trapo?


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Umm, tenemos a MarketMaker y a Fran200 de vacaciones....ienso:
> 
> ¿cortos a todo trapo?



sí! pero para CONFIRMAR tendencia, espere a ver al forero Condor y sus carcajadas a última hora


----------



## Mulder (22 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario neutral.

Hoy han empezado el día mareando un poco a la baja durante la primera hora pero luego se han ido a pasar el resto la mañana al bar para tomarse unos cuantos carajillos de soberano ::

Poco antes de las 14 han hecho una compra de casi 350 contratos pero hacia las 15:30 han vendido un paquete de casi 250 y poco después de las 16:30 otro de unos 150 contratos, ambas ventas parecen cierre de posición del paquetón de las 14.

En subasta han comprado.

No parecen tener muy clara la dirección del mercado ahora mismo, llevan un par de días entrando y saliendo durante la sesión sin tomar posiciones definitivas, aunque esperan gap al alza para el lunes.


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2010)

jajaja qué bueno el toque de humor!  
acostumbrado a leer sus informes serios
Gracias!


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2010)

El Banco de España autoriza a Jaime Botín a comprar hasta el 29,9% de Bankinter - 2545381 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Oct 2010)

Halluda hamijos madrileños.

¿Hay alguna sitio donde mi coche no corra peligro, en la zona de Retiro o por ahí? Y donde se pueda aparcar, claro. Sería desde el mediodía del sábado hasta el mediodía del domingo más o menos.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2010)

en principe pío, en las márgenes del río (no en la calle principal Paseo de la florida) suele ser posible encontrar sitios y es seguro

es la calle ribera del manzanares: 

5 min andando hasta el metro
allí hay un ramal de metro ppio-opera y ahí puedes coger la línea 2 a retiro

también puedes coger allí mismo el bus 75 que te lleva a gran vía y callao

al otro lado de madrid tienes el barrio de la estrella (fuera de la M30). al lado del carrefour, hay unos bloques de casas con forma de estrella, y entre ellas hay parkings libres. está a un paso del retiro
os parecerá mentira pero los alrededores del "ruedo" son de lo más seguro. no quieren follones en su casa...





casi todo el centro está lleno de zona azul y verde


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Halluda hamijos madrileños.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna sitio donde mi coche no corra peligro, en la zona de Retiro o por ahí? Y donde se pueda aparcar, claro. Sería desde el mediodía del sábado hasta el mediodía del domingo más o menos.



En un garaje 

Te dejaria el mio de la oficina que no lo uso los fines de semana, pero hay dos problemas :

1.- Uno tuyo : esta en Plaza de Castilla, bastante lejos del retiro

2.- Uno mio : ¿como me devolverias las llaves ? no estoy por la labor de "bajar" a Madrid un domingo ( vivo en carretera de Burgos ) :no:

Te sale mas barato pagar el garaje publico que el tiempo y gasolina si te lo presto, pero tu veras


----------



## funcionaria (22 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Halluda hamijos madrileños.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna sitio donde mi coche no corra peligro, en la zona de Retiro o por ahí? Y donde se pueda aparcar, claro. Sería desde el mediodía del sábado hasta el mediodía del domingo más o menos.



¡Que suerte tengo de vivir en una ciudad pequeña! )

Que encuentres sitio.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> en principe pío, en las márgenes del río (no en la calle principal Paseo de la florida) suele ser posible encontrar sitios y es seguro
> 
> es la calle ribera del manzanares:
> 
> ...



Gracias chame, pero, ¿el fin de semana también funciona la zona azul y verde? Pensaba que no, por eso planteaba lo de aparcar cerca del centro...


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> En un garaje
> 
> Te dejaria el mio de la oficina que no lo uso los fines de semana, pero hay dos problemas :
> 
> ...



Gracias zuloman, no me viene mal la carretera de Burgos (ya que el domingo yo vuelvo por ella) pero es un lío, no voy a marear a nadie por esa tontería (si te quedas más tranquilo, te confirmo que NO soy la del avatar , por si era lo que querías averiguar). 

Teniamos pensado dejarlo en un parking pero me han dicho que eran bastante caros por el centro, por eso preguntaba lo de aparcar en la calle.


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2010)

Pecata, una buena burbujista no paga parking ni garaje.

A la acera con un par de pelotas !!!!


----------



## aksarben (22 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias chame, pero, ¿el fin de semana también funciona la zona azul y verde? Pensaba que no, por eso planteaba lo de aparcar cerca del centro...



Si no lo han cambiado últimamente (del Faraón puede esperarse uno cualquier cosa), de las 15 horas del sábado a la mañana del lunes es gratis aparcar en zona azul. En la calle Dr. Esquerdo, entre Retiro y Bº de la Estrella, suele haber sitios en finde.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Halluda hamijos madrileños.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna sitio donde mi coche no corra peligro, en la zona de Retiro o por ahí? Y donde se pueda aparcar, claro. Sería desde el mediodía del sábado hasta el mediodía del domingo más o menos.



En el retiro y aledaños, no pasa nada de nada. Palabra .

He dicho retiro, más allá de Atocha, te adentras en territorio comanche. Si no fuera porque me voy al pueblo os hacía de guía por las casas de los famosos...)


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (23 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Os dejo por aquí un análisis del Ibex 35 que he preparado para el blog.

Análisis de la Blogosfera I. Ibex 35, aún sin decidirse. | Opciones y Futuros

A ver si se decide ya de una vez y tira en un sentido u otro, porque llevamos 36 sesiones para abrirse las venas...


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Os dejo por aquí un análisis del Ibex 35 que he preparado para el blog.
> 
> ...




Buen análisis, OyF.

Sólo disiento contigo en eso de abrirse las venas... para los daytraders, estas sesiones "prietitas" en lateral estrecho son una auténtica mina cotidiana de plusvalías.

Eso sí, a los traders tendenciales los tienen fritos, qué duda cabe...


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2010)

Abner, ¿anda Ud. por ahí?

vamos, que sé que estas cosas le gustan...

Si le cuento que en este momento tengo un McAllan 18 en una mano (hay que celebrar esto), mientras contemplo la ventana de log de la niña, pasando líneas a toda velocidad y reportando un rendimiento del 1300% en modo mixto GPGPU... ¿me creería? 

Pues sí hamijo, esto ya funciona, por fin lo he terminado. Rendimiento 13X, más de un orden de magnitud por encima del modo CPU puro.

Tal vez el Lunes perdamos dinero, quién sabe, o tal vez lo ganemos. Pero en tanto llega tan glorioso momento voy a disfrutar mi copa hamijo, porque _hoy_, la vida es buena :

Hoy es uno de _esos _momentos...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (23 Oct 2010)

*Si no te pasas el día haciendo cresting...*



pollastre dijo:


> Buen análisis, OyF.
> 
> Sólo disiento contigo en eso de abrirse las venas... para los daytraders, estas sesiones "prietitas" en lateral estrecho son una auténtica mina cotidiana de plusvalías.
> 
> Eso sí, a los traders tendenciales los tienen fritos, qué duda cabe...



Polaastre, totalmente de acuerdo. Para el intradía está divertido si no te pasas el día haciendo "cresting". ¿Que qué es el cresting?, pues lo puse hace tiempo en el blog en plan cachondo, así que te enlazo y te echas unas risas...

Etapas básicas del “cresting”… | Opciones y Futuros

Al que no le haya pasado, que tire la primera piedra... 

Salu2.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (23 Oct 2010)

Bueno, hoy después de cinco o seis semans que he estado "como puta por rastrojo" que dicen en mi tierra, bastante liado para los más finos, he podido hacer varios análisis, así que os dejo otro de Telefónica...

Análisis de la Blogosfera II. Telefónica, cerca de sus máximos históricos. | Opciones y Futuros

Otra que está en un momento interesante, pero muy chungo que pase de los 20 euros así como así. Un poco más arriba tiene sus máximos históricos y es de suponer que más de uno y de dos hagan caja a su altura.


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Polaastre, totalmente de acuerdo. Para el intradía está divertido si no te pasas el día haciendo "cresting". ¿Que qué es el cresting?, pues lo puse hace tiempo en el blog en plan cachondo, así que te enlazo y te echas unas risas...
> 
> Etapas básicas del “cresting”… | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> ...



El cresting es ese noble arte que acompaña el periodo de aprendizaje de todo trader que merezca tal apelativo.

Durante un tiempo fue mi inseparable compañero de viaje. Afortunadamente le pude enviar a tomar por culo ...

Pero ando con cuidado por si decide volver a acompañarme.


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Bueno, hoy después de cinco o seis semans que he estado "como puta por rastrojo" que dicen en mi tierra, bastante liado para los más finos, he podido hacer varios análisis, así que os dejo otro de Telefónica...
> 
> Análisis de la Blogosfera II. Telefónica, cerca de sus máximos históricos. | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> Otra que está en un momento interesante, pero muy chungo que pase de los 20 euros así como así. Un poco más arriba tiene sus máximos históricos y es de suponer que más de uno y de dos hagan caja a su altura.



TEF ha sido una mina para los que la lleven en cartera. Lamentablemente yo no la llevo.

A ver si cae para pillarla.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!



opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Polaastre, totalmente de acuerdo. Para el intradía está divertido si no te pasas el día haciendo "cresting". ¿Que qué es el cresting?, pues lo puse hace tiempo en el blog en plan cachondo, así que te enlazo y te echas unas risas...
> 
> Etapas básicas del “cresting”… | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> ...



Hay una variante del 'cresting' que me gusta más por lo retorcida que es y el caso es que he pasado por ello varias veces:

- Se analiza el mercado a medio o largo plazo -> esto va p'arriba (o p'abajo da igual, está clarito, cristalino)
- Se entra al mercado.
- Vamos bien, hoy llevo ganados XXX puntos/céntimos, hay que aguantarlo.
- Mmm, vaya lateral, está tomando fuerzas para subir de nuevo.
- ¿eh? ¿a que se debe esta bajada? a mi me da igual, aun gano.
- Otro lateral, está claro que esto va p'arriba....
- eh, eh, que ya no gano nada, bueno es mediodía ahora cuando empiecen los gringos ya verás.
- ¿PERO QUE HACEN ESTOS MALDITOS GRINGOS?
- Arrg, todo mi beneficio ATPC....
- Me saltan el stop, mala suerte, en fin, a la próxima me ira mejor.

Imprescindible en todo currículum de los que ya llevamos un tiempo en esto...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Oct 2010)

ah, no sabia que era eso del cresting, pero una vez leido veo que se trata de lo que hice yo durante mis primeros meses de operativa y que dio al traste con mas del 50 % de mi cartera 

Despues pase a practicar el "stating" que consiste en que abro una posicion y no la cierro hasta que tengo plusvis, los resultados fueron bastante mejores probablemente por que no ha habido una tendencia clara, sino un eterno lateral.

Y ahora intento aplicar el "pollastring and market " que consiste en utilizar los datos que postean los que saben para ganar dinero, por desgracia esta practica requiere de la generosidad de dos foresros de este hilo que no siempre se prestan a dar sus niveles :fiufiu:


Perooooooooo , lo que me gustaria de verdad de la buena seria practicar el "guaning" , tambien conocido como "Tonueling", osea abrir cortos y dejarlos abiertos dia tras dia hasta los tresmiles Tonuelicos


----------



## Abner (24 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Abner, ¿anda Ud. por ahí?
> 
> vamos, que sé que estas cosas le gustan...
> 
> ...



Madre del amor hermoso! llame a nvidia q lo están pasando mal, para exponer su caso, seguro que estarían encantados de ponerle de ejemplo en las conferencias que hacen sobre gpgpu. 13x de rendimiento na menos. Que api del averno uso al final? Cuda? 
Enhorabuena! Probablemente sea de los pocos en España que ha implementado algo relevante usando gpgpu. Yo por mi parte soy mucho mas humilde. Conseguí implementar mi backpropagation cutre e implementé un doble xor para validarlo ::. Sigo rascando y aprendiendo. 

Suerte el lunes a todos!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2010)

¿Estais como las ovejas, aburridos?


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2010)

Bueno, si realmente quiere Ud. código GGPU de primer nivel, eche un vistazo a la gente de Folding@Home (simulación del comportamiento de las proteínas a nivel molecular), que después de 3+ años de estudios y optimizaciones, actualmente tienen un cliente GPGPU capaz de hacer peaks de rendimiento en 40X respecto al modo CPU puro.

*Eso* es programar 




Abner dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso! llame a nvidia q lo están pasando mal, para exponer su caso, seguro que estarían encantados de ponerle de ejemplo en las conferencias que hacen sobre gpgpu. 13x de rendimiento na menos. Que api del averno uso al final? Cuda?
> Enhorabuena! Probablemente sea de los pocos en España que ha implementado algo relevante usando gpgpu. Yo por mi parte soy mucho mas humilde. Conseguí implementar mi backpropagation cutre e implementé un doble xor para validarlo ::. Sigo rascando y aprendiendo.
> 
> Suerte el lunes a todos!


----------



## Abner (24 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, si realmente quiere Ud. código GGPU de primer nivel, eche un vistazo a la gente de Folding@Home (simulación del comportamiento de las proteínas a nivel molecular), que después de 3+ años de estudios y optimizaciones, actualmente tienen un cliente GPGPU capaz de hacer peaks de rendimiento en 40X respecto al modo CPU puro.
> 
> *Eso* es programar




Je, qué me cuenta. Me bajé el ATI Stream sdk para echarle un vistazo. Mi primer contacto con C++. Soy incapaz de compilar los ejemplos, windows.h not found y no sé qué historias. Esto del c++ es parafraseando al coronel Kurtz: "el horror" :´(


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Je, qué me cuenta. Me bajé el ATI Stream sdk para echarle un vistazo. Mi primer contacto con C++. Soy incapaz de compilar los ejemplos, _windows.h not found _y no sé qué historias. Esto del c++ es parafraseando al coronel Kurtz: "el horror" :´(



Hable con debianita, él le sacará del lado oscuro ofreciéndole el "linux.h" para sus compilaciones :XX:


----------



## Abner (24 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hable con debianita, él le sacará del lado oscuro ofreciéndole el "linux.h" para sus compilaciones :XX:



Quite, quite, ningún linux me ha durado más de 2 meses en el ordenador, siempre me han acabado dando problemas, o algo no funcionaba bien, o se jodía el escritorio de ventanas o.... en fin, además, no me gusta, es que es feo y poco usable, sinceramente. Y además, el visual studio para .NET no lo cambio. Tengo instalado el eclipse para intentar desarrollar algo para android, y por el amor de Dios :vomito:


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Quite, quite, ningún linux me ha durado más de 2 meses en el ordenador, siempre me han acabado dando problemas, o algo no funcionaba bien, o se jodía el escritorio de ventanas o.... en fin, además, no me gusta, es que es feo y poco usable, sinceramente. Y además, *el visual studio para .NET no lo cambio*. Tengo instalado el eclipse para intentar desarrollar algo para android, y por el amor de Dios :vomito:



Huy lo que ha dishoooo el compareee.... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

yo mejor me voy antes de que empiecen a silbar las balas en el foro ::


----------



## debianita (24 Oct 2010)

Felicidades Pollastrin 

Abner, los maléficos de Redmon le pagan por vertir semejantes calumnias? :XX: voy a tomarme una tila y un diazepan para calmar mi ira y no empezar un flame war.

Saludos,


----------



## Abner (24 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Felicidades Pollastrin
> 
> Abner, los maléficos de Redmon le pagan por vertir semejantes calumnias? :XX: voy a tomarme una tila y un diazepan para calmar mi ira y no empezar un flame war.
> 
> Saludos,




Ya quisiera yo que me pagaran los de Redmond en lugar de estar en una cárnica más. Le recomiendo una tortilla de lexatines :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2010)

El DAX ha alcanzado los objetivos previstos por el tito Claca con una celeridad asombrosa. La verticalidad de las subidas puede resultar desconcertante, pero en realidad sólo nos recuerda que la tendencia manda. Aún así no conviene perder la perspectiva:







Por el momento ha frenado en el nivel que señalé como objetivo y que además en el pasado dio bastante guerra, aunque alejando un poco el gráfico lo más llamativo es sin duda el expansivo, cuyo límite superior no parece ahora quedar tan lejos.

A otra cosa. El STOXX rompió con fuerza la resistencia el día 21. Superado ese nivel, el objetivo más probable, recuerdo, son los 2.950. Dejo una foto panorámica de este índice:







Pasemos al IBEX. Fui el primero en pensar que el día 22 confirmaba el giro a la baja, pero también fui el primero en dar la alerta si no se perdía cierto nivel, que no se perdió, y posteriormente sugerí abortar cortos al ver que todo estaba controlado. Otra ocasión sería. Con la ruptura del banderín bajista ha estado bastante lateral, eso sí, con mínimos crecientes y algunos signos claros de buena salud, de ahí que todos mis gráficos apunten al alza. Si rompe por arriba, mucho cuidado con seguir buscando el juego lateral, el STOXX y el DAX ya nos deberían haber enseñado que no es bueno llevar la contraria al precio. Ni actualizo el gráfico:







Eso sí, en mi opinión, hasta que no muestre algún signo de vida, lo mejor es olvidarse del IBEX.

En fin... nada nuevo, sólo recuerdo algunas cosillas.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Misterio (25 Oct 2010)

Vaya gap que llevan los americanos, si hoy el Ibex no parte los 11.000 malo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Oct 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Vaya gap que llevan los americanos, si hoy el Ibex no parte los 11.000 malo.



El negrata estaba aporreando mi puerta con ansiedad......he salido por patas saltando el muro posterior del jardin :fiufiu:

Lo he visto muy decidido a metermela hasta el fondo con mis cortos ::


----------



## pyn (25 Oct 2010)

Buenos días, parece que el sp se ha decidido a buscar los 1200 en esta semana. Si hoy el ibex no le sigue la zaga mal presentimiento. La teoría dicta que deberíamos subir de la mano y buscar, como están haciendo todos los índices, una vez más los máximos anuales.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Oct 2010)

!!!ostras!!! me ha caducado la visa en la que cobraba infobolsa por el tiempo real y me lo han cortado ::::::

¿en que web se puede ver el tiempo real ( de verdad, sin retrasos ) hasta que les llame y les de la nueva visa a los de infobolsa ?

Si, si, ya se que se ha posteado mil veces, pero como tenia infobolsa no me acuerdo :S


----------



## debianita (25 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!!ostras!!! me ha caducado la visa en la que cobraba infobolsa por el tiempo real y me lo han cortado ::::::
> 
> ¿en que web se puede ver el tiempo real ( de verdad, sin retrasos ) hasta que les llame y les de la nueva visa a los de infobolsa ?
> 
> Si, si, ya se que se ha posteado mil veces, pero como tenia infobolsa no me acuerdo :S



En Infobolsa: bolsa,ibex,noticias,tiempo real,mercados,la bolsa,euribor y mucho más... puede ver el ibex en tiempo real (sin registrarse y ni pagar), tambien puede usar CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets

Aunque me parece que nos va dar igual mirar o no a los cortos, hoy toca mandrilada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En Infobolsa: bolsa,ibex,noticias,tiempo real,mercados,la bolsa,euribor y mucho más... puede ver el ibex en tiempo real (sin registrarse y ni pagar), tambien puede usar CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets
> 
> Aunque me parece que nos va dar igual mirar o no a los cortos, hoy toca mandrilada



No amigo, en infobolsa van con algun minutillo de retraso, una eternidad si juegas con futuros 

y en ig market ni te digo :no:

¡alguna mas fiable?


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No amigo, en infobolsa van con algun minutillo de retraso, una eternidad si juegas con futuros
> 
> y en ig market ni te digo :no:
> 
> ¡alguna mas fiable?



En igmarkets tienes los futuros en tiempo real.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> En igmarkets tienes los futuros en tiempo real.



gracias Claca, pero los futuros en tiempo real ya los tengo en r4 , lo que me interesa es el contado en tiempo real


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> gracias Claca, pero los futuros en tiempo real ya los tengo en r4 , lo que me interesa es el contado en tiempo real



Pues, perdona, pero eso SÍ que es de pobres. ¿Futuros pero no contado? ::


----------



## debianita (25 Oct 2010)

Zulópata, en bolsamania tambien dispone de tiempo real previo registro (das una cuenta de email y listos)


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

Grafico de Cotizacion IBEX | Grafico en tiempo real Indice Iberia Index


----------



## pyn (25 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Grafico de Cotizacion IBEX | Grafico en tiempo real Indice Iberia Index




¿Pero a ti no te habían dado vacaciones hasta noviembre?


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Pero a ti no te habían dado vacaciones hasta noviembre?



Si, estoy desde el movil. Queria ver la apertura porque deje posiciones abiertas con ordenes de venta y compra.


----------



## jjsuamar (25 Oct 2010)

en Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Pues, perdona, pero eso SÍ que es de pobres. ¿Futuros pero no contado? ::



Calle, calle, no se burle, pues resulta que me caduco mi vieja visa oro golf y casualmente era ahi donde me cobraban el tiempo real en infobolsa, la astronomica cifra de 8 lereles / mes .

Si debo reconocer que es de pobres lo mio ::

El caso es que aun no me ha llegado la nueva y no me gustaria dar otras que me cargan en mi cuenta de empresa, por eso de no mezclar churras y merinas ::


----------



## debianita (25 Oct 2010)

Habeis visto los baners de publi, de los bonos de la generalitat, que tenemos en el hilo? :: ::


----------



## pyn (25 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si, estoy desde el movil. Queria ver la apertura porque deje posiciones abiertas con ordenes de venta y compra.



Vaya panda de yonkis de las plusvalías que estáis hechos. ¿Tu novi@ no se mosquea cuando estás con él mirando el móvil cada 2x3?


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!



debianita dijo:


> Habeis visto los baners de publi, de los bonos de la generalitat, que tenemos en el hilo? :: ::



Hay que sacar pardillos hasta de debajo de las piedras si hace falta 

Hoy hemos tenido un gap demasiado exagerado en apertura, no creo que subamos más, nunca se sabe claro, pero vamos perdiendo gas poco a poco.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Vaya panda de yonkis de las plusvalías que estáis hechos. ¿Tu novi@ no se mosquea cuando estás con él mirando el móvil cada 2x3?



A mi lo que me mosquearía sería la arroba en la pregunta.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2010)

Tolerancia en el foro, hamijos, tolerancia ::

Si le toleramos que trabaje para un leoncio (puaghhh ) ¿acaso no le toleraríamos igualmente que le gustase la carne *o* el pescado? :XX::XX:



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A mi lo que me mosquearía sería la arroba en la pregunta.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tolerancia en el foro, hamijos, tolerancia ::
> 
> Si le toleramos que trabaje para un leoncio (puaghhh ) ¿acaso no le toleraríamos igualmente que le gustase la carne *o* el pescado? :XX::XX:



Si aqui todos somos muy tolerantes. Sólo hay que ver a Zulo, aceptado como el que más, pese a la sospechosa elevada frecuencia de las vistias del mandingo: "Caramba, otra vez me ha vuelto a pillar, señor negro"


----------



## aksarben (25 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Habeis visto los baners de publi, de los bonos de la generalitat, que tenemos en el hilo? :: ::



Adblock Plus es tu amigo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Oct 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Si aqui todos somos muy tolerantes. Sólo hay que ver a Zulo, aceptado como el que más, pese a la sospechosa elevada frecuencia de las vistias del mandingo: "Caramba, otra vez me ha vuelto a pillar, señor negro"



Hoyga, en mi descargo tengo que decir que por mucho que aporreo la puerta en preapertura debido al gap alcista, me negue en rotundo a abrirle la puerta y le aconseje que buscara largos en este hilo a traves de la mirilla ::

Market , como estas de vacaciones no podras dar niveles ¿no? :fiufiu:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

¿Saco a Gandalf para el 10.880 o ni por esas?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Huy, qué pálido veo a Gandalf.


----------



## debianita (25 Oct 2010)

Balrog de Moria Go go go! 

EDIT: :XX: :XX: Adios Gandalf el gris!! El Ibex tiene ganas de irse a los infiernos


----------



## qpvlde (25 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Balrog de Moria Go go go!
> 
> EDIT: :XX: :XX: Adios Gandalf el gris!! El Ibex tiene ganas de irse a los infiernos



este es el unico que puede llevarnos a los míticos 3000 tonuelisticos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Oct 2010)

¿como veis el tema para unos largos? ienso:

He cerrado cortos y quizas me anime a ponerme largo un ratito 

Pollastrin , dime algo xd que me tienes abandonado totalmente , al menos no te olvides de postear canales y proyeccion de cierre cuando cierres la tienda de ultramarinos.

Pues 35 pipos largo que me he sacado para sumar a mis cortos del viernes


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Llevamos un día bastante soporífero, hoy mejor irse a la playa, aunque creo que lo único emocionante del día va a ser el dato de viviendas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Oct 2010)

Compren compren! que me los quitan de las manos.


----------



## Mendrugo (25 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿como veis el tema para unos largos? ienso:
> 
> He cerrado cortos y quizas me anime a ponerme largo un ratito
> 
> ...



Personalmente tengo la escopeta preparada para la semana entrante, en la que preveo un gran movimiento, y hasta entonces permaneceré en liquidez.

Suerte


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Gandalf returns a los místicos 10.880.


----------



## debianita (25 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Gandalf returns a los místicos 10.880.



Acabo de hablar con Sauron, me ha dicho que mandará de nuevo al Balrog, al Rey Brujo y a 3 Nazguls, se va a cagar el mierdamago


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Ánimo, un esfuerzo más, Ben...







NOTA: para posiciones cortas muy apalancadas te visita el tío Ben en persona, no el negro.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

Me vengo a ver el cierre. A ver si nos tienen guardada alguna sorpresa final.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me vengo a ver el cierre. A ver si nos tienen guardada alguna sorpresa final.



Pero mirar, eh, no toques nada.

Por cierto, ¿no tendrás a mano un calendario con la previsión de tus vacaciones y las de Fran?

Con eso y la lista de POMO days...


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

No hace falta tocar nada...canal estrecho, como toque uno de los extremos "sensibles" se dispara.


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ánimo, un esfuerzo más, Ben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que en cierta parte lleva tatuado Q.E. y cuando se estira dejan de ser siglas...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Uuuuups.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Seguro que en cierta parte lleva tatuado Q.E. y cuando se estira dejan de ser siglas...



Pues esas dos palabras necesitan un buen soporte. Espero no encontrármelo en un callejón oscuro.::.....y ademas va por la versión 2.0


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Extremos "sensibles", tatuajes, ligeros...

¿Algún estudio que relaciones el trading con la homosexualidad? 

Habrá que preguntarle a Cárpatos pero creo que sí había estudios que relacionaban la tendencia a ser gay y a ser buen trader con la longitud de los dedos de la mano.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Extremos "sensibles", tatuajes, ligeros...
> 
> ¿Algún estudio que relaciones el trading con la homosexualidad?
> 
> Habrá que preguntarle a Cárpatos pero creo que sí había estudios que relacionaban la tendencia a ser gay y a ser buen trader con la longitud de los dedos de la mano.



La erosión continúa que se produce en la zona del esfínter de los sufridos traders, debe conducir al abandono de la profesión o a recibir con gusto esas arremetidas del visitante moreno de Zuloman.

Por lo que los que aguantan en este mundillo mas de cinco enculadas, técnicamente son gayers.


Señores no se despisten que parece que se mueve la cosa.


----------



## tarrito (25 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Extremos "sensibles", tatuajes, ligeros...
> 
> ¿Algún estudio que relaciones el trading con la homosexualidad?
> 
> Habrá que preguntarle a Cárpatos pero creo que sí había estudios que relacionaban la tendencia a ser gay y a ser buen trader con la longitud de los dedos de la mano.



no he leído lo de Cárpatos pero creo que se relaciona con esto:

Longitud dedos agresividad


----------



## debianita (25 Oct 2010)

Cárpartos: Cada vez hay más rumores acerca de ampliaciones de capital de BBVA que también afectan al Santander.

Recuerden que su posición técnica les hace débiles ante las preiones bajistas.


Si a esto, le sumamos los rumores de recortar dividendos de los banquitos patrios ... tenemos un buen caldo para hacer la sopa de guano :baba: A ver si guanea pronto y le enchufo el cargador gordo :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Sí, eso era lo que había leído:



> Desde hace más de un siglo, se ha conocido que la longitud del dedo índice en relación a la del dedo anular difiere entre hombres y mujeres. Más recientemente, los investigadores han encontrado una correlación directa entre las longitudes de los dedos y la cantidad de testosterona a la que se expone el feto en el útero. *Cuanto más corto sea el dedo índice con respecto al dedo anular, más alta es la cantidad de testosterona prenatal, y el niño probablemente mostrará mayor agresividad física a lo largo de su vida.*



Ojo a la última frase que da una medida de la discriminación de todo tipo que sufren los hombres en el mundo actual.

¿Clases especiales, psicólogos, atención especial, aprender a controlar las emociones, técnicas de relajación, de resolución de conflictos, atenuantes en caso de problemas...?

Nada de nada..., eso sí, si luego ves a alguien en peligro e impulsivamente te lanzas a rescatarlo (o abres unos cortos suicidas), eres un héroe.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpartos: Cada vez hay más rumores acerca de ampliaciones de capital de BBVA que también afectan al Santander.
> 
> Recuerden que su posición técnica les hace débiles ante las preiones bajistas.
> 
> ...



POR LAS MAYORES PROVISIONES
Las estimaciones apuntan a una caída en el beneficio de BBVA
Redacción / Estrategias de Inversión
25/10/2010 - 12:23
Share	

BBVA podría reducir su beneficio neto un 16% en el tercer trimestre, según estimaciones previas a la publicación de resultados este próximo miércoles. Las mayores provisiones, para cubrir la morosidad en el mercado español, podrían reducir hasta los 1.160 millones las ganancias de la entidad. 
Un beneficio de 1.160 millones de euros en el tercer trimestre que supone una reducción del 16% desde las cifras publicadas en el mismo período del año anterior. Son las estimaciones que han lanzado los expertos previas a la publicación de resultados de BBVA este próximo miércoles.

Una reducción que viene de las mayores provisiones necesarias para cubrir la morosidad en España y por el deterioro del margen de interés. Sudamérica, España y Portugal podrían ser las divisiones más débiles en tanto que México y Estados Unidos podrían ser las regiones que comenzaran a remontar.


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2010)

Por cierto el dividendo de BBVA es de solo 0.04 por acción, una miseria comparado con otras empresas y más de su tamaño.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto el dividendo de BBVA es de solo 0.04 por acción, una miseria comparado con otras empresas y más de su tamaño.



Depende de cuándo hayas comprado las acciones, deben haber tenido más splits que una película de Van Damme.

Y es que, señores, a los super-cincuentones les han costado sus carteras de valores una miseria.

Igual que con los pisitos, tampoco lo dejan caer.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto el dividendo de BBVA es de solo 0.04 por acción, una miseria comparado con otras empresas y más de su tamaño.



Si no me equivoco este año 0,44 por acción para el año que viene 0,55. (Anual) Rentabilidad Dividendo Actual: 4,57%

SAN 0,60 y el año que viene 0,63. 
Rentabilidad Dividendo actual 6,36%

Me corrigen si no es correcto.


----------



## spheratu (25 Oct 2010)

Hoygan,a veces me paso por aquí a echar un vistazo,y me invade una pregunta.
Se da por hecho que la banca va a presentar numeros tirando a malos el año que viene,ya sea por provisionar más,ya sea por morosidad,ya sea por que ellos lo valen.
Ese panorama está descontado a día de hoy? 
Lo comento por que me parece muy evidente que lo que todo el mundo va a hacer o está haciendo es ponerse corto en los bancos,pero....desde cuando lo evidente es lo que realmente sucede?


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,a veces me paso por aquí a echar un vistazo,y me invade una pregunta.
> Se da por hecho que la banca va a presentar numeros tirando a malos el año que viene,ya sea por provisionar más,ya sea por morosidad,ya sea por que ellos lo valen.
> Ese panorama está descontado a día de hoy?
> Lo comento por que me parece muy evidente que lo que todo el mundo va a hacer o está haciendo es ponerse corto en los bancos,pero....desde cuando lo evidente es lo que realmente sucede?



Estamos rezagados respecto al resto de índices, lo mismo tiene algo que ver su comentario.


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Si no me equivoco este año 0,44 por acción para el año que viene 0,55. (Anual) Rentabilidad Dividendo Actual: 4,57%
> 
> SAN 0,60 y el año que viene 0,63.
> Rentabilidad Dividendo actual 6,36%
> ...



Agenda financiera: Dividendos en Infomercados

Según esto es de 0.07 neto y el SAN de 0.10 neto.

edito: esa cifra puede que sea cuatrimestral, pero aun así no me salen tus cuentas.


----------



## MarketMaker (25 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Agenda financiera: Dividendos en Infomercados
> 
> Según esto es de 0.07 neto y el SAN de 0.10 neto.



Ok, mis cifras eran anuales. Hablamos de lo mismo8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Oct 2010)

Si al SP le da por estornudar en el Ibex van a tener que utilizar la artillería pesada para que no se despeñe.

Pero claro, dos meses y pico que lleva el SP sin caer un 2% en diario, la última vez estuvo dos meses y tres semanas sin hacerlo...


----------



## qpvlde (25 Oct 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,a veces me paso por aquí a echar un vistazo,y me invade una pregunta.
> Se da por hecho que la banca va a presentar numeros tirando a malos el año que viene,ya sea por provisionar más,ya sea por morosidad,ya sea por que ellos lo valen.
> Ese panorama está descontado a día de hoy?
> Lo comento por que me parece muy evidente que lo que todo el mundo va a hacer o está haciendo es ponerse corto en los bancos,pero....desde cuando lo evidente es lo que realmente sucede?



Tienes más razón que un santo, si tuviera pasta me ponía largo con todo lo gordo:Baile:

Demasiada gente pensando que cae y al final Gandalf se conviertió en Gandalf el Blanco::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2010)

Iberdrola sigue escalando en Gamesa y controla ya un 15,4% - 2550521 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Abner (25 Oct 2010)

Una pregunta de novato que me surge, así a volapié. Teniendo en cuenta que la Bolsa es un juego de suma cero (bueno, relativamente, el broker siempre gana), ¿cuántas gacelas y cuántos leoncios hay? Lo digo porque no parece la Bolsa en este momento algo que atraiga a mucha gente ¿no? Especialmente, gacelas novatas a las que reventarlas el orto. Que las gacelas que hay aquí, con excepción de ludópatas, están todas muy resabiadas. ¿Cuántos son los que pringan para que los leoncios y las gacelas listas se lleven las plusvas? ¿Hay alguna estadística por ahí que diga cuántos traders privados hay en el churribex?


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hay que fijarse bien en lo que han hecho hoy:
- A las 9:06 han enviado sendos paquetones de venta de 300 contratos.
- A las 9:35 otra venta de 285.
- A las 9:56 otro paquetón de 426 contratos.

Resto del día: NADA

No han hecho absolutamente NADA hoy tras la primera hora de trading, pasan del mercado, meten órdenes y lo dejan en piloto automático, de ahí que las últimas sesiones sean totalmente soporíferas y que aburran hasta a las piedras.

Filtrando he visto que en subasta han comprado, pero con tal carga de cortos lo daría por una información irrelevante.

Y eso es todo por hoy porque no es muy difícil sacar conclusiones del desierto que ha sido hoy la sesión del Ibex.


----------



## bcnmarin (25 Oct 2010)

Hola
Llevo unas semanas leyendos y me gustaría presentarme.
Soy una gacelilla (término aprendido de ustedes) iniciada en marzo de 2009. Entré en la bolsa sin ninguna formación con la intención de aprender en base a mi propia experiencia pero "intuyendo" la complejidad técnica del asunto y gracias a ustedes estoy comprendiendo a otro nivel como funciona este mundillo. 

No se si la pregunta es del todo correcta, pero me gustaría saber a cuantos euros equivale 1 contrato.
También, si no es demasiada indiscrección, me gustaría saber con que volumen hacen ustedes sus movimientos de intradia.


----------



## fmc (25 Oct 2010)

bcnmarin dijo:


> Hola
> Llevo unas semanas leyendos y me gustaría presentarme.
> Soy una gacelilla (término aprendido de ustedes) iniciada en marzo de 2009. Entré en la bolsa sin ninguna formación con la intención de aprender en base a mi propia experiencia pero "intuyendo" la complejidad técnica del asunto y gracias a ustedes estoy comprendiendo a otro nivel como funciona este mundillo.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido

El tamaño del contrato depende de lo que sea, pero si te refieres al futuro del IBEX, el mini es 1€ por punto y el grande 10€ por punto. MEFF exige unas garantías de 1.000 y 10.000€ respectivamente, y tu broker te puede exigir garantías adicionales.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

No me extraña que al Ibex le esté costando...







Saludos...


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2010)

El chulibex no sube ni a empujones.

Dios quiera que se despeñe, por golfo y malmandado.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Oct 2010)

bcnmarin dijo:


> Hola
> Llevo unas semanas leyendos y me gustaría presentarme.
> Soy una gacelilla (término aprendido de ustedes) iniciada en marzo de 2009. Entré en la bolsa sin ninguna formación con la intención de aprender en base a mi propia experiencia pero "intuyendo" la complejidad técnica del asunto y gracias a ustedes estoy comprendiendo a otro nivel como funciona este mundillo.
> 
> ...



Estás a tiempo, ¡huye!


----------



## rafaxl (25 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex no sube ni a empujones.
> 
> Dios quiera que se despeñe, por golfo y malmandado.



Como lo ves para las proximas semanas?? Tenia pensado entrar en fechas ya proximas pero me da un poco de canguelo.

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2010)

No tengo ni puta idea.

Entrare en el SP en cuanto corte a la baja la MM20 sesiones. El resto de indicadores estan muy sobrecomprados desde hace tiempo.

No entra en mis planes ponerme largo a corto plazo. Los indices estan subiendo muy poco a poco (el SP de forma constante) pero el chulibex tiene una pinta de caerse bastante seria. Si tiran para arriba, entiendo que el riesgo es bastante elevado porque en cualquier momento le pegan una descarga electrica.

Es mi opinion y asi obrare. Hasta el corte con la MM20 no lo toco y mientras tanto a divertirme con el EUR/JPY.


----------



## rafaxl (25 Oct 2010)

1190 del sp. Esto se va al cielo, menos mal que he estado una semana desconectado que si no...


----------



## chameleon (26 Oct 2010)

Buenos días. 

¿conseguiremos salir del lateral con la ayuda del santander (jueves) y el cierre de cortos?

¿o las presiones bajistas producirán un ajuste USD/YEN y caída brusca de las bolsas?


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!

Señores que *¡hay guano!*

¿que hace todo el mundo callado?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2010)

Buenos días... 

Lástima haber cerrado cortos tan pronto esta mañana... : En fin, largo 10680f stop 10650f

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (26 Oct 2010)

guano si perforamos 10700
esto es una movida de barca


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> guano si perforamos 10700
> esto es una movida de barca



El futuro del Ibex ya los ha tocado y pasado ligeramente, ahora veremos.

Aunque yo veo más recorrido a la baja.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2010)

Nos hemos dejado dos gaps en la bajada... El de apertura que todavía no hemos cerrado 10870 / 10855 y uno intradía sobre el 10795 / 10800 

Saludos...

Edito para preguntar a Mulder (o a quien tenga acceso): Ha habido mucha soltada de manos fuertes en esta bajada...? Y ha habido compra en el soporte 10750c...? Mil gracias


----------



## debianita (26 Oct 2010)

Me voy a desayunar y la liais parda. No se os puede dejar solos


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos hemos dejado dos gaps en la bajada... El de apertura que todavía no hemos cerrado 10870 / 10855 y uno intradía sobre el 10795 / 10800
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito para preguntar a Mulder (o a quien tenga acceso): Ha habido mucha soltada de manos fuertes en esta bajada...? Y ha habido compra en el soporte 10750c...? Mil gracias



De momento no veo ni una compra, tampoco veo paquetones como los de ayer, pero si algún paquetón de 200 contratos, tampoco veo demasiada actividad, creo que siguen con los mismos cortos que ayer.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

a ver si repetimos la jugada de ayer, cierre de los cortos de ayer.....paciencia....y ahora largo 

Market y pollastre a ver si dais alguna pista xd, que opero a ciegas ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2010)

Salí del largo 10680f en 10705f... vuelvo a entrar largo 10680f y mismo stop 10650f...

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2010)

He estado hablando con Gandalf, está fastidiado el hombre, me ha dicho que de momento utiliza un flotador y tal, que tiene que hacer dieta blanda, nada de carne ni arroz, mucho líquido y no hacer esfuerzos.

Si tiene fuerzas a lo mejor intenta parar la cosa en 10.680, pero me ha dicho que los bancos se han aliado con Sauron y que le están haciendo la cama.


----------



## Abner (26 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> He estado hablando con Gandalf, está fastidiado el hombre, me ha dicho que de momento utiliza un flotador y tal, que tiene que hacer dieta blanda, nada de carne ni arroz, mucho líquido y no hacer esfuerzos.
> 
> Si tiene fuerzas a lo mejor intenta parar la cosa en 10.680, pero me ha dicho que los bancos se han aliado con Sauron y que le están haciendo la cama.



Pero si Gandalf es cortista, o "medianista". Sí, es malo. Voy a fustigarme un rato.


----------



## aksarben (26 Oct 2010)

Visto que no hay mucho movimiento, una pregunta para Il Dottore Mulder: ¿Noviembre mulderiano sigue siendo noviembre en sus análisis? Gracias por adelantado .


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Salí del largo 10680f en 10705f... vuelvo a entrar largo 10680f y mismo stop 10650f...
> 
> Saludos...



Vendo en 10700f...

Nos leemos por la tarde...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2010)

Cuidado, gran incertidumbre en bolsa

Fallece el Pulpo Paul - 2552284 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2010)

Mulder, tienes que hacer algo. Estamos a día 26 del mes y ni un solo tag haciendo alusión a tu persona.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Oct 2010)

Ojito con MT, el guano ya está en camino para el resto de sectores.


----------



## Abner (26 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, tienes que hacer algo. Estamos a día 26 del mes y ni un solo tag haciendo alusión a tu persona.



Pregunta tonta. ¿Qué son los tags, dónde están, y cómo se ponen?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Pregunta tonta. ¿Qué son los tags, dónde están, y cómo se ponen?



Los tags son las etiquetas, aparecen en la parte de abajo, pero tienes que tener seleccionado el "Diseño Antiguo" para verlos (se selecciona abajo del todo). Son chorradas que pone la gente en relación al hilo, o a sus participantes...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Oct 2010)

Pecatar... que tal por la capital de Castilla?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pecatar... que tal por la capital de Castilla?



Al final dejamos el coche en un parking, mi marido es menos burbujista que yo (y tiene menos paciencia) y vio que el tema estaba complicado para dejar en la calle, así que decidimos pagar y quedarnos tranquilos.

Tengo que decir, que vi Madrid mucho mejor de lo que lo había visto hacía unos años. Me dio una gran sensación de seguridad, mucha policía por todas partes (zona centro, retiro...). Hace unos años (5 ó 6) estuve en el Retiro y era como una especie de ghetto sudamericano, vimos trapicheo de droga, no sé, mal rollo, sin embargo esta vez, era más rollo familiar, padres y madres con niños, y en el centro, parecido.

Eso sí, en los bares y restaurantes, merecen crisis, cerrar, pudrirse en la miseria, no sé, son lo peor. En tres sitios que estuvimos, en los tres nos pasó algo: o nos intentaron timar con el cambio (en dos sitios nos daban un euro de menos). En otro sitio pedimos la cuenta de la cena (unas raciones y unas bebidas) y el camarero nos garabateó un papel guarro, puso unos importes que no se correspondían con lo que costaban las raciones, luego sumó mal... no sé, que tienes que andar ojo avizor, y eso que eramos hispano-hablantes, si llegamos a ser guiris no sé qué habría pasado. No sé, con eso me quedó mala sensación, igual es que no acertamos eligiendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

A ver esos ejpertos, ya me he hecho mis 30 pipos de rigor largo pero aun asi esto es un coñazo.

Andesta pollastre y market y sus niveles , que ya no se si ponerme corto, largo o todo lo contrario ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al final dejamos el coche en un parking, mi marido es menos burbujista que yo (y tiene menos paciencia) y vio que el tema estaba complicado para dejar en la calle, así que decidimos pagar y quedarnos tranquilos.
> 
> Tengo que decir, que vi Madrid mucho mejor de lo que lo había visto hacía unos años. Me dio una gran sensación de seguridad, mucha policía por todas partes (zona centro, retiro...). Hace unos años (5 ó 6) estuve en el Retiro y era como una especie de ghetto sudamericano, vimos trapicheo de droga, no sé, mal rollo, sin embargo esta vez, era más rollo familiar, padres y madres con niños, y en el centro, parecido.
> 
> Eso sí, en los bares y restaurantes, merecen crisis, cerrar, pudrirse en la miseria, no sé, son lo peor. En tres sitios que estuvimos, en los tres nos pasó algo: o nos intentaron timar con el cambio (en dos sitios nos daban un euro de menos). En otro sitio pedimos la cuenta de la cena (unas raciones y unas bebidas) y el camarero nos garabateó un papel guarro, puso unos importes que no se correspondían con lo que costaban las raciones, luego sumó mal... no sé, que tienes que andar ojo avizor, y eso que eramos hispano-hablantes, si llegamos a ser guiris no sé qué habría pasado. No sé, con eso me quedó mala sensación, igual es que no acertamos eligiendo.



Es que de donde tu vienes, pues no creo que se puedan comparar el tapeo con el de madrid. Si me dices un guiri alemán, pues aqui flipa en colores, pero viniendo del norte, pues como que no...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Oct 2010)

Zulo macho, siempre que te leo, o acabas de entrar, o te acabas de salir. Vas a hacer de oro al broker!!!.

Espera un poco más, y entonces más que pipos, sacarás enteros, creeme. .


----------



## tarrito (26 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A ver esos ejpertos, ya me he hecho mis 30 pipos de rigor largo pero aun asi esto es un coñazo.
> 
> Andesta pollastre y market y sus niveles , que ya no se si ponerme corto, largo o todo lo contrario ienso:



estamos de duelo ... ¿cómo cree que se "adivninan" los niveles? :rolleye:

siempre se van los mejores D.E.P.

Fallece de muerte natural el 'adivino' pulpo Paul, famoso en Sudáfrica 2010 - 2552284 - EcoDiario.es

y Ustec como buen gallego que es, ni se le ocurra acercarse al animalito ... que me conozco a los gallegos y lo que le hacen a los pulpos :no:

::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Zulo macho, siempre que te leo, o acabas de entrar, o te acabas de salir. Vas a hacer de oro al broker!!!.
> 
> Espera un poco más, y entonces más que pipos, sacarás enteros, creeme. .



Si antes lo dices , antes lo hago, me acabo de poner largo en 10680 

Cuando no tengo ni idea de lo que va a pasar pipeo un poco, que quieras que no todo suma 


Monlovi dijo:


> estamos de duelo ... ¿cómo cree que se "adivninan" los niveles? :rolleye:
> 
> siempre se van los mejores D.E.P.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe, que yo mismo los pesco  , por cierto, vaya gilipollas los alemanes, un gallego pagaba una fortuna por el Paul hace unos meses y no lo vendieron :XX::XX::XX: , ahora ya saben, unas patatitas y tapita de pulpo de miles de leuros


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si antes lo dices , antes lo hago, me acabo de poner largo en 10680
> 
> Cuando no tengo ni idea de lo que va a pasar pipeo un poco, que quieras que no todo suma
> 
> ...



Es que eso es lo que pasa siempre, que al principio siempre overtradeamos. Cuando hablo con gente que lleva en esto años, casi siempre acaban dejando los gráficos en minutos para irse a diario, o 4 dias, o semanas.

Yo por aguantar la última subida en enero de 2009 ( pensaba que seguiriría bajando), me quede pillado 2 meses!.

Y ahora que cada vez soy más sibarita a la hora de comprar o vender algo, casi casi no tengo cagadas (quitando las GAM de hace 2 semanas).


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Cuando no tengo ni idea de lo que va a pasar pipeo un poco, que quieras que no todo suma



O resta...


----------



## jcfdez (26 Oct 2010)

buenas tardes, no suelo postear en estos hilos pero si me hace ilusión haceros la siguiente pregunta: Si tuvierais que abrir una cuenta de trading en el extranjero y pudieseis elegir divisa (€,$, $-canadiense, francos, yen...etc) por cual os decantaríais?

gracias a todos...


----------



## Katar (26 Oct 2010)

Buenas,

Otra pregunta de novato...

¿Como sabeis si en un determinado volumen de contratos hay un leoncio o un grupito de gacelitas ignorantes?

Supongo que eso solo se sabe a posteriori, no?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

atencion, parece que esto se va a mover ¿ hacia donde ? por si acaso echo mano de stop por si me equivoco


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2010)

jcfdez dijo:


> buenas tardes, no suelo postear en estos hilos pero si me hace ilusión haceros la siguiente pregunta: Si tuvierais que abrir una cuenta de trading en el extranjero y pudieseis elegir divisa (€,$, $-canadiense, francos, yen...etc) por cual os decantaríais?
> 
> gracias a todos...




Entonces, y para que yo lo entienda... ¿estás pidiendo ayuda, o sólo te entretienes un rato ilusionandote?

Sólo curiosidad, ya sabes, antes de comentarte que es irrelevante la divisa que elijas para tu cuenta de trading, sin más que preocuparte por el cambio actual en el momento en que hagas retiradas de efectivo en €.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Otra pregunta de novato...
> 
> ¿Como sabeis si en un determinado volumen de contratos hay un leoncio o un grupito de gacelitas ignorantes?



Pero qué pregunta, hombre.

¡Pues mirándoles la cabeza, a ver si tienen melenas u orejas puntiagudas!


----------



## Keyron (26 Oct 2010)

Habemus guano


----------



## jcfdez (26 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Entonces, y para que yo lo entienda... ¿estás pidiendo ayuda, o sólo te entretienes un rato ilusionandote?
> 
> Sólo curiosidad, ya sabes, antes de comentarte que es irrelevante la divisa que elijas para tu cuenta de trading, sin más que preocuparte por el cambio actual en el momento en que hagas retiradas de efectivo en €.



...eso es lo que pregunto! cual divisa tiene más probabilidades de revalorizarse frente al €? entendiendo una posible devaluación del € por previsibles problemas en la zona euro.


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, tienes que hacer algo. Estamos a día 26 del mes y ni un solo tag haciendo alusión a tu persona.



Pues se ve que se han dado prisa porque me he levantado de la siesta y ya veo dos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Keyron dijo:


> Habemus guano



es posible, pero de momento no ha roto minimos ¿no? :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2010)

jcfdez dijo:


> ...eso es lo que pregunto! cual divisa tiene más probabilidades de revalorizarse frente al €? entendiendo una posible devaluación del € por previsibles problemas en la zona euro.



Anda la hostia... esa es una pregunta completamente diferente, hamijo.

A tí no te interesa la mejor moneda para denominar tu cuenta de trading... tú lo que quieres es conocer el futuro ::

Por desgracia, ahí no puedo ayudarte.


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Visto que no hay mucho movimiento, una pregunta para Il Dottore Mulder: ¿Noviembre mulderiano sigue siendo noviembre en sus análisis? Gracias por adelantado .



Esteee, mi no entender la pregunta, más claridad por favor.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

jcfdez dijo:


> ...eso es lo que pregunto! cual divisa tiene más probabilidades de revalorizarse frente al €? entendiendo una posible devaluación del € por previsibles problemas en la zona euro.





pollastre dijo:


> Anda la hostia... esa es una pregunta completamente diferente, hamijo.
> 
> A tí no te interesa la mejor moneda para denominar tu cuenta de trading... *tú lo que quieres es conocer el futuro *::
> 
> *Por desgracia, ahí no puedo ayudarte*.



Yo si te puedo ayudar, espera que miro mi bolita...........

Pues yo compraria dolares hoy, acabara mas arriba de lo que esta ahora.

Bueno, si quieres mas seguridad esperate que me acabe el cafe y te lo confirmo con los posos, si coinciden la bolita y los posos no hay fallo posible


----------



## aksarben (26 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esteee, mi no entender la pregunta, más claridad por favor.



Que si el guano guanoso finalizará en noviembre, como dicen las escrituras, o ha cambiado la película .


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Que si el guano guanoso finalizará en noviembre, como dicen las escrituras, o ha cambiado la película .



La película ha cambiado un poco ahora veo el guano empezando en ese momento, pero últimamente esto está muy dificil, tal vez dure poco, como en mayo más o menos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2010)

Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... 

He entrado largo en 10670f stop 10640f, y no me lo han volado por un pelo... ::

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (26 Oct 2010)

MTS nunca defrauda xDDD.


----------



## jcfdez (26 Oct 2010)

Joder...como llamáis a vuestros análisis antes de especular con futuros del putibex??? ahh, ya...mirando los posos del café. No os lo recomiendo....


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2010)

teoricamente hoy es un POMO DAY, no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> teoricamente hoy es un POMO DAY, no?



Sí.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya vuelvo a estar por aquí...
> 
> He entrado largo en 10670f stop 10640f, y no me lo han volado por un pelo... ::
> 
> Saludos...



Vendido 10705f...

Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (26 Oct 2010)

veis como no hay guano. falta el impulso del sector financiero.

están moviendo la barca. SAN publica el jueves, que será el día que superemos los 11k + pánico alcista


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2010)

Esta para Claca (que por cierto, hace tiempo que no nos postea ninguna tira gráfica... )







Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2010)

Como de cerca están las navidades y su típico rally alcista, el ibex se puede ir a los 12000 como siga así


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Oct 2010)

Esto es como una droja...vamos a ver el cierre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2010)

ha sido invocar el POMO day y los americanos se acercan al verde......


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Oct 2010)

Ahora veremos si ha hecho efecto. El SP debería volver a rebotar en pocos minutos.

A ojímetro, me sale que puede haber un nivel de cambio en 10810 aprox.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2010)

¿Cómo aguantan el Ibex, no?


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Cómo aguantan el Ibex, no?



Cierto, como he comentado antes se espera un rebote en el SP..aguantando el Ibex para buscar el nivel de cambio....veamos


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Oct 2010)

Esto cada día se vuelve mas previsible.....::


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto cada día se vuelve mas previsible.....



Totalmente. A mí para hoy aún me faltaba un nivel por tocar (10880c), y ya me escamaba que lo fueran a dejar en las postrimerías del 10K8....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto cada día se vuelve mas previsible.....::



Y ya eres capaz de verlo sin utilizar las gafas de visión nocturna.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Me levanto de la siesta y veo que mis largos en 10680 van dando sus frutos 

A ver si toca esos 10880c pollastricos ya que mi religion me prohibe quedarme largo de un dia para otro


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Oct 2010)

Veo un nivel duro de roer en 10855 (como te digo a ojo)


----------



## MarketMaker (26 Oct 2010)

Por cierto, aunque hemos tocado un suelo de canal....debajo debe haber otro unos 50 puntos más abajo. (Como sabéis no es obligado tocarlo)


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Veo un nivel duro de roer en 10855 (como te digo a ojo)



Es el máximo intradía (contado) de hoy. Es la única referencia que tengo a ese nivel, pues no me aparece como relevante entre el resto de mis números.

Lo que sí tengo es un 10,875-1880 , y convergencia a dos en 10K9. Lástima que parece que queda ya poca sesión, porque el 10880 sí que parecía alcanzable.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2010)

A las 15:30 se terminó la tontería y entró a matar el amigo Bernanke, se observan claramente los "pomazos"(TM) en el acumulación-distribución.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2010)

Como veis dptr para meter un poco


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

pues cerrados largos en 10730 con + 50 pipos, lastima no haberlos cerrado un pelin antes mas arriba ::


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy han hecho algo parecido a lo de ayer, han entrado a saco con ventas (aunque con menos volumen que ayer) durante la primera hora y lo han dejado en piloto automático durante todo el resto de la sesión.

Pero hoy, a diferencia de ayer, han empezado a comprar hacia las 16:30 aunque con poca fuerza y con pocas operaciones, en general ha sido otro día de abandono total del índice.

En subasta he tenido que filtrar mucho de nuevo pero me sale que han vendido.

Tenemos abandono total del Ibex por parte de los leoncios, entran a primera y ya definen la sesión casi de principio a final, además siguen cortos mayoritariamente porque no han metido saldo positivo suficiente como para compensar las ventas de esta semana, ni siquiera las de hoy.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esta para Claca (que por cierto, hace tiempo que no nos postea ninguna tira gráfica... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. Hasta ahora la volatilidad sigue muy controlada, tanto en el IBEX como en el SP500. Cuando los índices empiecen a ponerse tontos de verdad y la volatilidad acompañe, será el momento de soltar papel y afilar cortos. 

En cuanto a las tiras, es que estoy muy vago, y eso que ya tengo esbozadas un par. El IBEX me tiene deprimido con su muermez :fiufiu:

La próxima irá dedicada a Zulo, que últimamente es la estrella del hilo con sus escaramuzas, pero no me atrevo a decir cuando saldrá a la luz. 

Un saludo ;-)


----------



## Katar (26 Oct 2010)

jo.... nadie me ha contestado en serio lo de saber el volumen de los leoncios


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2010)

Katar dijo:


> jo.... nadie me ha contestado _en serio _lo de saber el volumen de los leoncios



Observo con cierta consternación que mi respuesta no ha merecido su aprobación ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

up up up 

vamos señores hagan sus apuestas


----------



## tarrito (27 Oct 2010)

vengaaaa ... apuesta:

Bajan hoy banquitos IBEX: 
La cosa es pillar a SAN en 9.2 por ejemplo (9.0 mejor) y soltarlo a 9.5 (cuando vuelva a estar). 
No se hace un@ ric@ perooo estas plusvis van para los regalos de Navidad


----------



## pyn (27 Oct 2010)

Buenos días, pues parece que de cara al jueves buscan el ibex mucho más abajo. Por lo pronto le sp ha perdido los 1180.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2010)

10.745-10.710

?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

bueno, cerrados largos pillados en 10665 en 10695 con + 30 pipos


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy tenemos guano moderado de nuevo, en el Ibex han vuelto a cruzar ordenes de venta durante la primera hora, al menos las más grandes, pero sigue habiendo poca actividad de momento.


----------



## bcnmarin (27 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> vengaaaa ... apuesta:
> 
> Bajan hoy banquitos IBEX:
> La cosa es pillar a SAN en 9.2 por ejemplo (9.0 mejor) y soltarlo a 9.5 (cuando vuelva a estar).
> No se hace un@ ric@ perooo estas plusvis van para los regalos de Navidad



Yo me dedico a algo precido, y doi fe de que no te haces rico xD. Pero tengo la sensación de que esta vez bajará de los 9

Alguien de aquí tiene Selfbank contratado? Tienen un follón montado de tres pares de narices. En mi cuenta ha aparecido una compra que no he hecho con un -4,5% respecto al precio de compra :8:
Al llamar, me cuentan que es un problema informático y que no soy el único. 
Están arreglándolo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2010)

10.780-10.745

¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2010)

El acumulación-distribución del Ibex subiendo, el del SP, plano.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> 10.780-10.745
> 
> ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿



....pst, pst....no me haga mucho caso...pero creo que se le ha caido cocacola en la parte del teclado donde están el '?' y el '¿'....

:rolleye::8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2010)

El acumulación-distribución del SP había pasado de plano a nervioso desde hace media hora, el SP bajaba pero aguantaban el Ibex, parece claro que el indicador adelantado de alguien le indicaba compras.

El acum-distrib. del SP ha pegado un estirón al alza y en el Ibex rompen para arriba.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2010)

Es la misma jugada que hicieron ayer por la tarde y de la que nos avisó MarketMaker.

Por cierto, ayer MarketMaker dijo:



> Veo un nivel duro de roer en 10855



No sé si ese nivel es válido todavía, que hable pollastre.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El acumulación-distribución del SP había pasado de plano a nervioso desde hace media hora, el SP bajaba pero aguantaban el Ibex, parece claro que el indicador adelantado de alguien le indicaba compras.
> 
> El acum-distrib. del SP ha pegado un estirón al alza y en el Ibex rompen para arriba.



Si, parece que los leoncios ya se han puesto a comprar un poco, pero aun así todo este spike alcista parece más un rebote técnico que otra cosa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

me he puesto corto y me temo que la he cagado ::

EDITO: Pues me dieron la oportunidad y no la he desaprovechado, cerrados cortos y abiertos largos


----------



## Abner (27 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me he puesto corto y me temo que la he cagado ::
> 
> EDITO: Pues me dieron la oportunidad y no la he desaprovechado, cerrados cortos y abiertos largos



¡Enhorabuena, ahora es ustec un inversoh a largo plazo! ::

Edito: Enhorabuena, ya no es ustec un inversoh a largo plazo


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena, ahora es ustec un inversoh a largo plazo! ::
> 
> Edito: Enhorabuena, ya no es ustec un inversoh a largo plazo



es un ahorrador....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

Pollastrin en vez de darle las gracias a abner ( que me parece muy bien que se las de ) podia decirme si cree usted que la he cagadon 

Como sabe he cerrado los cortos y me he puesto de largo, como su niña el dia que cumpla 15 años 

EDITO: Bueno que de momento no la he cagado, asi que cambio la pregunta ¿romperemos esos miticos y misticos 10855 c que market ponia como hueso duro de roer?


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Oct 2010)

ya se han roto........


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena, ahora es ustec un inversoh a largo plazo! ::
> 
> Edito: Enhorabuena, ya no es ustec un inversoh a largo plazo





LÁNGARO dijo:


> es un ahorrador....



soy un pipèador, el pipeador de Boston que se acaba de abrochar plusvis largo cerrandolos en 10780f 

y yo solito eh, sin que pollastre me dijera nada :no:

ganas me dan de darle al boton rojo ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Oct 2010)

llegamos hoy a los 11.000?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> llegamos hoy a los 11.000?



pues no tengo ni idea pero en 10900c le meto cortos y si baja a 10750f le meto largos


----------



## qpvlde (27 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> llegamos hoy a los 11.000?



eso espero :baba::Baile::baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

largo again en 10745


----------



## tarrito (27 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> largo again en 10745



Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.

:Aplauso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
> Algunos le toman por loco,
> otros por genio del intradía,
> mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
> ...



Joder, es que me río cada vez que lo leo. 

Me imagino a Zuloman en su despacho con una espada dando mandobles al aire...


----------



## tarrito (27 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, es que me río cada vez que lo leo.
> 
> Me imagino a Zuloman en su despacho con una espada dando mandobles al aire...



yo espero leerle cuando enganche bajadas de 300 pipos del tirón!! :8:

Señores leoncios, hagan felices a dos personas!
a mí, porque me voy a reir con ganas y al Capitán porque se forra :XX:

P: Algo de la bajada sí cogeré :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2010)

Ya sabe que estoy encantado de comentar las Locas Aventuras del Barón de Munchaüsen (Ud.), pero NO antes de que yo salga del mercado, ya debería saberlo.

Hacía ya cosa de una horita que estaba persiguiendo esta última operación del día, 10850 corto, SP 10K8. Ahora ya puedo contestarle tranquilamente.

10,855 no sólo es que sea un nivel "durillo" de roer, sino que es el techo absoluto para hoy. Tengo convergencia a 3 en apenas 12 pips en 10,85x, que es la señal más fuerte que puede transmitir la niña.

Otro tanto para el suelo absoluto de hoy, que me aparecía en 10,716 en convergencia a 3 también.

"Convergencia a 3" se produce porque la niña calcula cada techo, suelo y nivel mediante 3 algoritmos independientes. Estudiando las divergencias entre ambos, y con una buena interpretación, puedes diseccionar gran parte de lo que está pasando en el mercado en ese momento.

Cuando los tres cálculos convergen en un intervalo <= 20 ó 25 pips., tienes convergencia a 3, y aunque aquí nada es invencible (he visto al menos una C3 saltar por los aires una vez, que yo recuerde), una C3 te está - casi, casi - garantizando un nivel, techo o suelo.

Se sigue fácil de todo esto, que ponerse largo en el entorno 10,84x es, en principio, un poco de "cresting" por tu parte ::

Insisto en que una C3 no es invencible, pero si yo fuera tú, no apostaría contra ella 



zuloman dijo:


> Pollastrin en vez de darle las gracias a abner ( que me parece muy bien que se las de ) podia decirme si cree usted que la he cagadon
> 
> Como sabe he cerrado los cortos y me he puesto de largo, como su niña el dia que cumpla 15 años
> 
> EDITO: Bueno que de momento no la he cagado, asi que cambio la pregunta ¿romperemos esos miticos y misticos 10855 c que market ponia como hueso duro de roer?


----------



## carvil (27 Oct 2010)

Buenos mediodias :


Cuatro meses en el lado oscuro :ouch:


Soporte actual en el E-Mini zona de 1170 resistencia zona de 1183



Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

No sera el capitan zuloman quien le lleve la contraria a la niña :no: cerrados largos palmando 10 pipos y muy contento hoyga mire usted.

Y ya que se sincera usted y cierra la tienda de ultramarionos ¿ que proyeccion de cierre le da su niña? 

EDITO: Abiertos cortos en 10735f y esperando instrucciones pollastricas o markenianas 

REEDITO: Monlovi y compañia, yo tambien me parto cada vez que leo el poema , este pollastre es un tipo de lo mas versatil   



pollastre dijo:


> Ya sabe que estoy encantado de comentar las Locas Aventuras del Barón de Munchaüsen (Ud.), pero NO antes de que yo salga del mercado, ya debería saberlo.
> 
> Hacía ya cosa de una horita que estaba persiguiendo esta última operación del día, 10850 corto, SP 10K8. Ahora ya puedo contestarle tranquilamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No sera el capitan zuloman quien le lleve la contraria a la niña :no: cerrados largos palmando 10 pipos y muy contento hoyga mire usted.
> 
> Y ya que se sincera usted y cierra la tienda de ultramarionos ¿ que proyeccion de cierre le da su niña?
> 
> EDITO: Abiertos cortos en 10735f y esperando instrucciones pollastricas o markenianas




ups... se me olvidó darte el expected_close, que sé que te mola, es verdad 

ahora mismo da proyección de cierre en 10,791


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, es que me río cada vez que lo leo.
> 
> Me imagino a Zuloman en su despacho con una espada dando mandobles al aire...



El espíritu es ese, totalmente  en mi cabeza, cuando leo el estribillo me imagino al Capitán Zulomán con el gorro estilo "barquito de papel", la mano introducida entre dos botones de la camisa, mirada firme hacia el campo de batalla y pose napoleónica :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ups... se me olvidó darte el expected_close, que sé que te mola, es verdad
> 
> ahora mismo da proyección de cierre en 10,791



A sus pieses maese 

Y no me dira que no le acierto niveles sin que me los diga eh :no: , lo que pasa es que la fiabilidad de mi bolita de cristal es la misma que la de una escopeta de feria, vamos que puede salir el tiro en cualquier direccion, por eso valoro tanto cuando su niñs me susurra al oido " tranquili zuloman" :bla::bla::bla:

ATENCION: LEONCIOS fuera, no hay posiciones ni largas ni cortas, viene movimiento brusco, esperemos que en la direccion adecuada.

Polastrin, practicamente le ha dejado usted hecha la viñeta a Claca, no intente manipular hoyga

edito: ya han vuelto ¿ que coño les habra hecho dudar?


----------



## tarrito (27 Oct 2010)

Claca, le compro opciones de la próxima viñeta sobre Zuloman ... compro ahora que todavía está barata


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Oct 2010)

ding dong el capitan zuloman informa a la tripulacion de que acaba de cerrar cortos con + 25 pipos 

Asimismo hago saber que espero desviacion de la proyeccion de cierre pollastrica para abrir nuevamnente posiciones


----------



## MarketMaker (27 Oct 2010)

Vamos a ver la apertura USA, que promete la cosa.

Creo y solo viendo dos gráficas que puede haber un movimiento "considerable".....


----------



## rafaxl (27 Oct 2010)

Wake up!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



MarketMaker dijo:


> Vamos a ver la apertura USA, que promete la cosa.
> 
> Creo y solo viendo dos gráficas que puede haber un movimiento "considerable".....



"considerablemente" aburrido ¿verdad?


----------



## MarketMaker (27 Oct 2010)

Pues yo empiezo a verlo divertido...y lo que queda


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> "considerablemente" aburrido ¿verdad?




Mulder.... ésto no se mueve...


y lo peor es que estamos terminando octubre...







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2010)

Pues parece que ya empieza el movimiento.

Eeeeh! wake-up!


----------



## chameleon (27 Oct 2010)

moviendo la barca...


----------



## qpvlde (27 Oct 2010)

Cuate, ¿aquí hay tomate:8::8::8::8::8::8::8:?????? ::::::::


----------



## tonuel (27 Oct 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que ya empieza el movimiento.
> 
> Eeeeh! wake-up!



estas bajadas son de pobres... 


por menos de un -2% no pierdo el tiempo...








Saludos


----------



## Mendrugo (27 Oct 2010)

Esperen señores, que pronto vendrá lo mejor.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido más actividad que los días anteriores, han entrado entre 9 y 9:30 vendiendo y luego entre 11:30 y 12 comprando. Aquí PARAMOS DE CONTAR. Así que en realidad hemos tenido otra jornada de piloto automático y el índice se ha movido por órdenes pequeñas, sin liquidez y sin tener las cosas claras.

En subasta han vendido pero he tenido que filtrar a fondo, así que lo volvemos a dejar como irrelevante.

Haciendo un 'túnel' en el espacio de volumen de 50 a 100 contratos parece que a partir de las 12 se han puesto vendedores de nuevo, pero todas las órdenes han sido por debajo de lo que considero volumen de leoncios, esto quiere decir que es muy probable que el mercado esté dominado ahora mismo por leoncios pequeños o incluso máquinas.

Parece que seguimos con la atonía leoncia de estos últimos días, se reparten el mercado al principio de la mañana y luego lo dejan estar, parece que el Ibex ahora mismo esté dominado por manos fuertes pequeñas, lo cual está haciendo que aumente la volatilidad y provoca bajadas como la de hoy.


----------



## pyn (27 Oct 2010)

Si me tengo que deshacer de 100 contratos y soy una mano fuerte, no lo hago en 1 paquete de 100 o 2 de 50... con los medios con los que cuento.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2010)

A mi humilde entender, el SP esta muy cerca de dar señal de cortos con un objetivo de movimiento de 20 puntos.

Hay que esperar a ver como cierra pero estamos cerca.

Los diferentes indicadores tambien muestran pinta de apoyar la caida.

Ahi queda.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Oct 2010)

Malditos usanos HDLGP. Ya estan remontando para variar en la ultima media hora de sesion...::


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2010)

Bueno, hoy se ha probado la MM20 del SP. Al final recuperan el indice pero la prueba ha quedado ahi.

Estemos atentos al cortisimo plazo porque los acontecimientos se aceleran.

Seria muy interesante que claca nos mostrara como se esta comportando la volatilidad.

El peligro esta en la cercana reunion de la FED donde el Tito Ben puede hacer cualquier cosa. El SP reaccionara con una vela grande (¿roja o verde?)


----------



## rafaxl (27 Oct 2010)

Pepinazo y al final cerraran en verde y todo...::


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2010)

Hamijo, la vela es lo importante.

Veremos mañana.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, hoy se ha probado la MM20 del SP. Al final recuperan el indice pero la prueba ha quedado ahi.
> 
> Estemos atentos al cortisimo plazo porque los acontecimientos se aceleran.
> 
> ...









A estas alturas de la película hay que interpretar lo que se ve de otro modo, es evidente que llegados a este punto la cuña no tiene validez como tal, pero el movimiento de triangulación ahí está. Hoy ha ido a testear la MM50, era lo más lógico, y lo que ha venido después está muy claro. Por el momento, pues, tranquilos.







Otra lectura, pero a grandes rasgos se intuye lo mismo. En mi opinión, más a medio plazo, los niveles a vigilar por abajo son la zona señalada en el rectángulo y, por arriba, la zona donde confluyen todas las medias habidas y por haber:







En semanal se ve muy claro: el VIX está, por el momento, bajista.

Respecto a Europa, yo lo que veo es, por ejemplo, en el caso del STOXX, un apoyo a la antigua resistencia, dónde rompía el lateral (sobre los 830). El IBEX ni había roto, sigue igual, mareando al personal en sus increibles bandazos. El cierre de hoy muestra cierto deterioro, pero yo lo dejo dentro de un margen razonable de filtro, controlado de momento. En las próximas sesiones la cosa podría cambiar, pero, por el momento, yo mantengo todo lo dicho estas últimas semanas.

Hasta en Japón todo sigue bajo control:







Marean al personal, pero nada ha cambiado. De momento, claro


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2010)

A los buenos días!



rafaxl dijo:


> Malditos usanos HDLGP. Ya estan remontando para variar en la ultima media hora de sesion...::


----------



## qpvlde (28 Oct 2010)

*Hoy acabamos en verde lima*

Hoy puede ser un gran día para los largos:baba::baba:

11miles venir con papi!:rolleye:

saludos


----------



## Samzer (28 Oct 2010)

Santander ganó 6.080 millones: no cumplirá sus previsiones - 2558270 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2010)

Buenos días... 

Por ahora seguimos metidos en este canal bajista... Ayer me puse largo a última hora en 10620f... a ver donde puedo soltarlo...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Oct 2010)

largos de ayer picandome en mi ojete :S


----------



## d-signer (28 Oct 2010)

Santander tirando para abajo del carro, pero el ibex no cae apenas.

Quiero guano del bueno y rotura de canal bajista.


----------



## debianita (28 Oct 2010)

Gross: los que compren bonos ahora van al matadero - 2558164 - elEconomista.es

Tambien lo dirá por los bonos de terruño de Montilla .. ienso:

Que sabrá este Gross de bonos ... oh wait! Si es el capo de Pimco :XX: Compren, compren que se acaban los bonos patriotas!!


----------



## qpvlde (28 Oct 2010)

preparando cargador 1 (3 minis en 10600; sl 10550) :Baile:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (28 Oct 2010)




----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2010)




----------



## rafaxl (28 Oct 2010)

Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! opss!!down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

El acumulación-distribución del Ibex que yo manejo lleva toda la mañana en una pesadilla bajista, no hace ni puto caso a las subidas de precio.

El del SP tampoco está para tirar cohetes, pero responde algo mejor en las subidas.

Hoy es POMO day, igual se lo reservan todo para cuando abra el SP.

Faltan pocos días para las elecciones USA (2 de noviembre). ¿Cómo lo hace la bolsa en estos días?

Aquí dejo un gráfico interesante sobre el tema:


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Oct 2010)

Entre las 16 y 17 horas.....

Pero ahora mismo se respira algo raro en los gráficos....me voy a tener que pedir trabajar en vacaciones....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2010)

Salgo en 10645f... (comprado en 10620f)

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Oct 2010)

Al san lo están aguantando bien bien!


----------



## Katar (28 Oct 2010)

La leshe, esto esta mas muerto que el imperio bizantino 

Me he pegado una leche de buena mañana abriendo largos en 10630...

Ahora los he abierto en 10605... a ver si recupero, parece que hay que ser optimista.


----------



## qpvlde (28 Oct 2010)

INVOCO AL ESPRITU DE PEPON

_IN PEPON WE TRUST:Baile:_


----------



## rafaxl (28 Oct 2010)

Venga chavales!! dato medio medio de paro y todo parriba. Lo que no entiendo es porque el dolar baja si el dato es "mejor".


----------



## rafaxl (28 Oct 2010)

Por cierto TODOS los datos de paro de la semana pasada se han revisado a peor, y van?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venga chavales!! dato medio medio de paro y todo parriba. Lo que no entiendo es porque el dolar baja si el dato es "mejor".



Pego lo que pone carpatos 

Peticiones de susdubio semanales quedan en 434.000 mejores de lo esperado que eran 453.000 y mejores que las de la semana pasada que se han revisado a 455.000 desde 452.000.

La media de 4 semanas queda en 453.250 bajando desde los 458.750.

El total de perceptores queda mejor de lo esperado en 4.356.000 frente a los 4.400.000. El dato de la semana pasada se revisa al alza de 4.441.000 a 4.478.000.

Dato bueno para el mercado y malo para los bonos. ¿Y para el dólar? la pregunta del millón. Es bueno para el dólar porque habla de mejora económica por lo que es punto en contra del mercado, lo que pasa es que según nos vamos acercando a la reunión de la FOMC cuesta mucho tomar dirección en el mercado por la incertidumbre y puede haber reacciones contrarias a la correlación de moda detro de una lateralidad de la cotización del Euro-Dólar


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2010)

No sé, no sé

Todo va mejor. Tal vez las medidas del barbas ya no sean necesarias y entonces ....

El ibex por cierto , ni se inmuta


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No sé, no sé
> 
> Todo va mejor. Tal vez las medidas del barbas ya no sean necesarias y entonces ....



 la verdad estoy largo porque lo unico que no me cuadra es la diferencia del 5% entre el sp y el dow , hay muchas mas cosas por las que estar alcista o bajista pero esta para mi es la que me dice que ambos se empataran dentro de poco antes de caer ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2010)

por cierto a los 2 banquitos los llevaron a los soportes asin que algo de rebote deberian tener


----------



## pyn (28 Oct 2010)

1200 allá vamos!


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2010)

¿Cuántos de estos nuevos trabajadores usanos, lo son SOLO para la época de elecciones? ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (28 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ¿Cuántos de estos nuevos trabajadores usanos, lo son SOLO para la época de elecciones? ienso:



Interesante pregunta. Por cierto, ¿cuando son las elecciones? este fin de semana no?


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Interesante pregunta. Por cierto, ¿cuando son las elecciones? este fin de semana no?



2 de Noviembre ... y al mercado le "suele" gustar que ganen los republicanos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> 2 de Noviembre ... y al mercado le "suele" gustar que ganen los republicanos



Anda que como salga un tal paul...


----------



## aksarben (28 Oct 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Anda que como salga un tal paul...



No caerá esa breva...


----------



## rafaxl (28 Oct 2010)

Señores les habla el comandante de vuelo 28Oct10. No se levanten de sus asientos, permanezcan con los cinturones atados, recuerden que en caso de guano dispondran de un chaleco guardabilletes debajo de su teclado asi como en caso de despegue vertical dispondran de mascarillas anti-estres por si la presion interior de la cabina se dispara.

Gracias por operar con sus cortos, les recordamos que tienen a su disposicion nuevos productos como el bono Monty (TM) y muchos mas.

Pasen buena tarde.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2010)

El nasdaq está empezando a flojear

Verás, verás


----------



## pollastre (28 Oct 2010)

Suelo proyectado en 10656, techo en 10847 que aun hemos de tocar hoy. Los cortifagos, mejor que esperen un poco.

Perdón por el estilo indio mohawk de escritura, estoy en modo bar-loliphone.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera, y buena suerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Oct 2010)

Es normal que la cotizacion del bbv esté casi a la par de la del san?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Corto en 10635f... objetivo 10600f...

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2010)

parece que a entrado dinerito y a partir de aqui subidon saludos

edito el ibex que estaba dando pena estos ultimos dias ahora parece que vuelve a estar pepon


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

Al que vuelva a cerrar un comentario con la pabra "saludos" propongo que lo expulsen del foro, sea fusilado y su cadáver entregado a las hienas.

Es que no puedo evitar leerlo como la típica coletilla del listillo de la clase.

En otro orden de cosas (léase con la voz de Matías Prats), antes, el culo gordo bancario del Ibex nos frenaba, ahora que caen otros sectores el Ibex lo nota y aguanta como un campeón.

Dice Cárpatos que tecnológico e industrial, ¿será por temor a que se recupere el empleo y haya peligros inflacionistas?, son sectores muy sensibles a los tipos de interés.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Oct 2010)

Vamos a ver el cierre

Saludos....::

El interés ver si cierran por encima de (Edito,después de revisar el gráfico 10780)


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Es normal que la cotizacion del bbv esté casi a la par de la del san?



si, ha dado cuentas mucho peores que SAN


----------



## Mendrugo (28 Oct 2010)

.............ya está más cerca el día.


----------



## Mendrugo (28 Oct 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Es normal que la cotizacion del bbv esté casi a la par de la del san?




Bien claro: Están en el mismo sector.


----------



## qpvlde (28 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Al que vuelva a cerrar un comentario con la pabra "saludos" propongo que lo expulsen del foro, sea fusilado y su cadáver entregado a las hienas.
> 
> Es que no puedo evitar leerlo como la típica coletilla del listillo de la clase.



noto cierta tensión en sus palabras...

a lo mejor me acepta un consejo, a seguir en unos cómodos pasos:

1.- contacte con Zuloman:rolleye:

2.- pídale el telefono del negrata, que muy amablemente le dará:8:

3.- imagíneselo ud. mismo lo que toca ahora ::

saludos (sin acritud, eh )


----------



## Mendrugo (28 Oct 2010)

¡Bendita casualidad!
donde se paró el Dow. :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> noto cierta tensión en sus palabras...
> 
> a lo mejor me acepta un consejo, a seguir en unos cómodos pasos:
> 
> ...



Yo hoy sólo he hecho una operación y la he cerrado a las once y cuarto, el resto del día me lo he pasado comprobando cómo tener una actitud neutral te hace tener un porcentaje de acierto acojonante; ejercicio que le recomiendo a todo el mundo, mirar la bolsa como quien se queda embobado mirando el mar y termina sabiendo cuándo va a romper la ola más fuerte.

Precisamente, lo había dicho porque justo encima había dos mensajes cerrando con un "saludos" y uno de los mensajes era bajista y el otro alcista, pero veo que es imposible que no parezca que vas con segundas.

Eso se lo debemos a todos los que postean compulsivamente sus operaciones, cosa que tampoco me gusta..., y ya puestos, decir "pipos" me parece fatal, a Fran200, Cordobesa y MM no se lo he visto nunca escrito.

SE ABRE LA PRIMERA CONVOCATORIA OFICIAL DE PROPUESTAS DE ESTILO Y LENGUAJE BURSÁTIL EN EL HILO DEL ÍBEX 35:

1º- PROPONGO QUE LAS MAYÚSCULAS NO SEAN CONSIDERADAS DE MALA EDUCACIÓN. 

2º- NADA DE "SALUDOS" O "PIPOS"


----------



## qpvlde (28 Oct 2010)

A mi la verdad este foro me parece muy interesante y sobre todo muy ameno y divertido, precisamente por la diversidad de personas, formas y estilos de los que postean con regularidad.

Además aprendo de las lecciones de bolsa que nos dan algunos de los que saben de que va esto 8: (entre los que no les daré el gustazo si le considero uno de ellos )

No merece la pena enfadarse por la forma de expresarse de la gente, salvo que se falte con mala idea a alguien :8: y eso en este foro no se hace nunca :no:

saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (28 Oct 2010)

El cierre por encima de 10780 (técnicamente) para mi era importante tras haber roto un suelo importante, y no por poco precisamente.


Puede tener dos lecturas:

1 El SP va a pegar esta tarde una visita al entorno de los 1175 (aunque luego recupere). Por lo que han dejado el cambio de canal para mañana.

2 Mañana vemos mínimos inferiores a los de hoy durante la jornada. Aunque al final cerremos en positivo.

NOTA: No estoy en la oficina, por lo que mis datos son por un Análisis de Gráficos (bastante particular que nos enseñan en el curro) así que la fiabilidad de lo que digo, no es muy alta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2010)

Yo voto por anarquía total.

Por cierto, ¿por qué acentúas íbex (Iberia Exchange)?

El último impulso en Ibex 10310-11021, nos deja unos niveles fibo MUY importantes en el día de hoy:
-El fibo50% es 10666 (mínimo de hoy 10657)
-El fibo38,2% es 10750 (cierre de hoy 10753)

Recibid tod@s un cordial saludo! o

Edito: Mendrugo, lo del Dow ya lo comentamos la semana pasada...
Edito2: MarketMaker, hoy hemos roto nada más y nada menos que la tendencial alcista de medio plazo, ha sido una rotura en falso, ya que hemos vuelto a acabar por encima. Mañana veremos si era tan "falsa"...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

Como lo ponía todo en mayúsculas y siempre le pongo la "I" en mayúsculas me he liado y le he puesto tilde.

Pero no, no lleva.

POR CIERTO, PROPONGO CREAR UNA MASCOTA OFICIAL DEL HILO DEL IBEX, EL ENCARGADO DEBERÍA SER CLACA, QUE DIBUJA BIEN, LA PUEDE INCLUIR EN ALGUNA VIÑETA.

Hasta entonces, propongo ésta como mascota provisional:







Capra ibex - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

Ibex alcista:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

Ibex a punto de probar un soporte:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

Ibex lateral:


----------



## syn (28 Oct 2010)

El Ibex pepón:


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy por fin hemos tenido un día con más actividad de que era habitual últimamente y parece que los leoncios han vuelto a la actividad, aunque tampoco se han prodigado demasiado.

Han empezado el primer cuarto de hora vendiendo bastante, pero enseguida se han puesto compradores, aunque la cosa no ha durado mucho porque al poco rato se han puesto vendedores de nuevo y así han permanecido el resto de la mañana hasta las 14:30, donde se han puesto compradores otra vez.

Por la tarde han dejado al mercado a su aire, aunque a medida que avanzaba la sesión iban vendiendo en pequeños paquetes poco a poco, con alguna compra aislada también.

En subasta han vendido aunque he tenido que filtrar de nuevo, así que vuelve a ser información irrelevante.

Hoy han vuelto al lado corto tras encaramar bastante al índice, además lo han hecho disimuladamente durante la subida, supongo que con la eterna intención de atrapar gacelas por el camino.


----------



## debianita (28 Oct 2010)

BL vaya buscando una imagen del animalito muerto para cuando veamos los 6k :XX: Los gusanos se han pasado al lado de mordor y los futuros del guarribex ... :baba: :baba: Además los últimos comentarios alcistas del foro me gustan, que si 11k que si pepón ... :baba:

EDIT: Importante el comentario de Carpa hoy sobre los HF


----------



## syn (28 Oct 2010)

El Ibex en octubre:







O a este paso en noviembre... o en diciembre...

P.D: No me mojo en decir año ehhhh


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

Rebote:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

El que encuentre una foto de un bicho de estos cayendo le doy un premio, la madre que los parió, son como el índice homónimo.


----------



## syn (28 Oct 2010)

Y que hay de premio... un besito virtual?







:XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> Y que hay de premio... un besito virtual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedan unos cuantos iphone 3G de los antiguos de cuando dábamos premio en la encuesta de sentimiento mensual.


----------



## syn (28 Oct 2010)

Mujer eso ya son palabras mayores:

Valen a punto....??


----------



## syn (28 Oct 2010)

A ver esta cae... por webos... si te tiran de un campanario ya seas cabra o un gallifante caes... es lo que tiene la gravedad, que son sus costumbres...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2010)

El Ibex siguiendo a Oba... digo al Dow...? ienso:







Mañana: En España datos de la EPA y el IPCA, en USA datos PIB 3er trimestre, PMI de Chicago y confianza de los consumidores de la Universidad de Michigan...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

No sé si lo de mujer va por mí :S, me voy, que he quedado con debianita para ir de compras...


----------



## syn (28 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No sé si lo de mujer va por mí :S, me voy, que he quedado con debianita para ir de compras...



:XX::XX::XX: Mil disculpas :XX::XX::XX: estaba mi mente por otros lares


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (28 Oct 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4irYqe5yjcE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Ahí tienes una cabra cayendo. 
OK, la ayudan un poquito, pero lo que cuenta es la caida, no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Oct 2010)

Qué risa con lo de la cabra y el campanario, pero no, no es suficiente con eso, los cuidadores se las saben todas:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhb1W0f3vW0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhb1W0f3vW0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Si hasta parece que se oye a Zuloman al fondo, diciendo "que lo tiren, que lo tiren..."


----------



## bcnmarin (28 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El que encuentre una foto de un bicho de estos cayendo le doy un premio, la madre que los parió, son como el índice homónimo.



[YOUTUBE]wr26BIoOFnw[/YOUTUBE]

Esto es para cuando nos chuten del euro. Véase el águila como Alemania

PD: El sonido lo podeis obviar, es de otro asunto :


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No sé si lo de mujer va por mí :S, me voy, que he quedado con debianita para ir de compras...



Se te han adelantado... debianita ya tiene pretendientes en los tags.


----------



## Kujire (28 Oct 2010)

*Psicópata Bolsero*

Señor@s: Les voy a spammear, que necesito gacel... digo cabritinhas  para un experimento.

Descubre tu perfil psicópatico :8: en la bolsa  con el cuestionario final!!



> ummm… cual es su personalidad?  Descubrir cuales son nuestras habilidades y debilidades es algo my importante, conocer esa información es muy valioso. En nuestras vidas pocas veces nos enfrentamos a estas situaciones, intentamos pasarlas y si no han sido positivas … olvidarlas. Podremos transformar esas debilidades en oportunidades? ...


----------



## debianita (28 Oct 2010)

Mierda de tags  venid aquí que vas a comer mas rabo que cuello tiene un pavo:XX:

Kuji pongase la mini y tire el chiringuito.


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Señor@s: Les voy a spammear, que necesito gacel... digo cabritinhas  para un experimento.
> 
> Descubre tu perfil psicópatico :8: en la bolsa  con el cuestionario final!!



yaselodigoyo ... 85% Bingueros Agresivos :XX:

alguien (yo no) lo ponía en los tags ¿qué me da si adivino quién? :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (28 Oct 2010)

Wata manifiestate  aun estas dentro de mafre?

Saludos a BL


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2010)

Aquí no quiebra nadie

Los líderes de la UE acuerdan crear un mecanismo de rescate permanente - 2560930 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (28 Oct 2010)

Pasamos las 9 de la noche y otra vez los usanos empiezan a tirar hacia arriba, todos los dias igual. Mañana veremos a ver que pasa.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí no quiebra nadie
> 
> Los líderes de la UE acuerdan crear un mecanismo de rescate permanente - 2560930 - elEconomista.es



Mejor dicho, no se publicita que algun estado quiebra. Porque algunos ya lo estan, continuan vivos con la mascarilla del BCE :fiufiu:


----------



## fmc (28 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pasamos las 9 de la noche y otra vez los usanos empiezan a tirar hacia arriba, todos los dias igual. Mañana veremos a ver que pasa.



No te quejes y compra un emini todas las noches


----------



## chameleon (28 Oct 2010)

lo del SP ya es un canteo


----------



## rafaxl (28 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> lo del SP ya es un canteo



En todo en general un canteo. Siempre igual, en fin.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2010)

Paciencia, cuando menos lo esperemos se abrira la puerta del infierno.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> lo del SP ya es un canteo



no es un canteo simplemente estan comprando por lo del QE2 

por cierto recuerdas lo de los test de stress de los bancos que fueron una engaño y eso se sabia incluso hace poco se termino de confirmar totalmente , pero las bolsas subieron porque los que mandan asi lo querian ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2010)

Más pomazos

En fin, mañana puede ser un día grande


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Oct 2010)

quiero insistir en lo de los test de los bancos , todo el mundo sabia que era un engaño y aun asi hizo subir a las bolsas .


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2010)

Veremos la semana que viene con Tito Ben.

Para bien o para mal, pero la va a liar gorda.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Oct 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Señor@s: Les voy a spammear, que necesito gacel... digo cabritinhas  para un experimento.
> 
> Descubre tu perfil psicópatico :8: en la bolsa  con el cuestionario final!!



algunas preguntas no estoy del todo seguro de que eslo que preguntas," estoy en control de lo que pasa en mis operaciones????", aun asi he c0ntestado con total sinceridad


----------



## pollastre (28 Oct 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> En todo en general un canteo. Siempre igual, en fin.



Hoy se ha quedado pendiente un nivel en 10840-10850... ya que hoy no ha caído, lógicamente "alguien" estará preparando la situación para que caiga en breve... ¿digamos, en 24 horas?

Normal que se estén "canteando", como dices.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2010)

Ya la están liando los japos. Si en las próximas sesiones perforan los 9.150, lo más probable entonces es que vayan directos a los 8.950. De momento aguantan en el mínimo del velón verde del día 15 de septiembre, que confirmaba la ruptura al alza de la cuña.


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

Pues a tenor de la simulación preliminar, parece que el 10,84x se va a quedar durmiendo el sueño de los justos hoy también...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues a tenor de la simulación preliminar, parece que el 10,84x se va a quedar durmiendo el sueño de los justos hoy también...



alomejo cambiandp el orden de los numeros acertamos y en vez de ver el 10840 vemos el 10480 ienso:

edito: cerrados largos dantayer con -15 pipos y abiertos cortos en 10645f que Dios me protega y san pollastre me ampare


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

hay alguien ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?????

A ver si "casualmente" el maximo de hoy coincide con el maximo de ayer y nos damos la vuelta, sino voy a :::::: en cantidades industriales ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

parece que los bancos quieren rebotar desde soportes esta complicado que los rompan ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

Tonuel tus certificados son a partir de -2 % en el ibex ¿no? ienso:


----------



## scalibu (29 Oct 2010)

No es por nada, pero esto lo dice Carpatos.

Tensión en deuda periférica [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Spread de deuda griega con alemana se amplia 14 puntos básicos a 821 el peor desde el 1 de octubre, el de Irlanda sube 7 a 445 y el de España sube 6 a 170, el más amplio en una semana. Malas noticias para las bolsas.


----------



## scalibu (29 Oct 2010)

Por si interesa.

Tensión en deuda periférica [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Spread de deuda griega con alemana se amplia 14 puntos básicos a 821 el peor desde el 1 de octubre, el de Irlanda sube 7 a 445 y el de España sube 6 a 170, el más amplio en una semana. Malas noticias para las bolsas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

scalibu dijo:


> Por si interesa.
> 
> Tensión en deuda periférica [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> ...



Para que esto pueda hacer verdadero daño a las bolsas deberia salir Zapatero o Rubalcaba diciendo que la culpa es de Franco o que estamos en la champion league y que los mercados no lo entienden


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

cerrados cortos en 10610 y +35 pipos, me preparo para meterle mas si rebota un poquitin


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

esta entrando dinero en estos niveles , estaria bueno entrar largo con stop de no mas de 20 pips


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta entrando dinero en estos niveles , estaria bueno entrar largo con stop de no mas de 20 pips



pues yo estoy preparandome para meterle cortos un poco mas arriba


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2010)

Momento bolso antes del dato del PIB USA a las 14:30h...







Saludos...


----------



## chameleon (29 Oct 2010)

¿qué dato os gustaría?

si sale bien sube la bolsa a corto plazo, pero disminuyen las medidas de estímulo, baja a medio 

si sale mal, bajan las bolsas corto plazo, pero hay que inyectar más liquidez, luego suben a medio


----------



## debianita (29 Oct 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿qué dato os gustaría?
> 
> si sale bien sube la bolsa a corto plazo, pero disminuyen las medidas de estímulo, baja a medio
> 
> si sale mal, bajan las bolsas corto plazo, pero hay que inyectar más liquidez, luego suben a medio




Tranquilo, salga lo que salga, ya se encargaran, a posteriori, de "explicar" el porque del movimiento. La bolsa es ASIN 8:

 Quiero ver el SAN a 3.99


----------



## qpvlde (29 Oct 2010)

Cuando está de que ni parriba ni pabajo, patadón parriba (hoy acabamos en verde fosforito), así que me voy a poner largo hasta las 17:00, que no me apetece convertirme en inversor a largo plazo:rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

No me gustan los movimientos que estoy viendo... Hoy es día para estar de pesca. Estoy fuera con -13 pips y me piro de puente.



qpvlde dijo:


> Cuando está de que ni parriba ni pabajo, patadón parriba



Fascinante.
Meses rompiéndome la cabeza con diferenciales de segundo orden y procesos caóticos, y nunca pensé en añadir al árbol decisional un simple if-then-else como ése :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (29 Oct 2010)

36.000 euros a l/p (mínimo 14 meses).

¿Consejos? Es mi cantidad para bolsa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me gustan los movimientos que estoy viendo... Hoy es día para estar de pesca. Estoy fuera con -13 pips y me piro de puente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy gane casi lo mismo que usted, bueno un pelin mas 

No se vaya sin dejarnos los aparejos eh


----------



## fmc (29 Oct 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> 36.000 euros a l/p (mínimo 14 meses).
> 
> ¿Consejos? Es mi cantidad para bolsa.



¡Todo al rojo!


----------



## qpvlde (29 Oct 2010)

Guardalos en el colchón,

así solo perderás el ipc :rolleye:y no le regalarás comisiones a ningún banquero:no: y a ningún broquer, que con zuloman ya tienen bastante


----------



## tarrito (29 Oct 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> 36.000 euros a l/p (mínimo 14 meses).
> 
> ¿Consejos? Es mi cantidad para bolsa.



almenos esperaría a que pasaran las elecciones usanas y escucharía al tito Ben y su QE2, a ver qué hace ... después ya decidiría
 
entrar con dinero fresco HOY para l/p, personalmente no lo haría ni lo recomiendo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me gustan los movimientos que estoy viendo... Hoy es día para estar de pesca. Estoy fuera con -13* pips* y me piro de puente.



Uy lo que ha dicho!!! :ouch:

Yo he hecho dos operaciones con +40, pero como BL no quiere que las digamos, pues nada... :

Saludos... (para tod@s menos para uno... ) )

PD: Feliz puente pollastre!
PD2: Yo personalmente (con la gráfica que he puesto antes) apostaría por largos con stop bastante claro... personalmente ahora estoy fuera de mercado, no puedo estar 100% y hoy moverán (y mucho) el árbol...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

corto en 10665 

cerrados con + 15 por si acaso hoygan


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> corto en 10665



Una pregunta zuloman... 

Si en esta hora no compras tu posición... que stop pondrás para el dato del PIB USA, o no pondrás stop...? ienso:

Gracias y un saludo para casi tod@s... o


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

Hmmm...no me hagas mucho caso porque no lo recuerdo al 100% ahora mismo, pero yo creo que su queja iba por la gente que decía "pipos".

Deberíamos abrir un debate con su respectiva comisión de seguimiento, para determinar si también odiamos a los que dicen "pips". ::

Claro que si no queremos decir pip, entonces tampoco deberán existir los _traders_, sino los "operadores" o los "comerciantes". 

Los días _POMO _pasarán a ser "días en los que la reserva federal interviene directamente" (nada de "FED", por supuesto)

Si a alguien le cae un _margin call_, habrá que explicarle que eso no es una anotación al margen, sino que tiene que transferir más dinero a su cuenta.

Por supuesto ya nunca más trabajaremos con _brokers_, sino con "rompedores" (Bancos de inversión).

Y desde luego al que le oiga decir que va a hacer un _put _o un _call_, con ese voy a tenerla gorda. Y cuando mencione el strike, miraré al cielo a ver cuándo llega el ataque aéreo.

En fin, y para resumir: con una semana de 400+ "puntos ganados honestamente al mercado" (nunca _pips _ni _pipos_) entre el Lunes y el Jueves, entiendo que con la batería de datos que vienen a partir de las 14:30, y con un feliz puente por delante, pues como que el casino y la ruleta lo dejo para otros  




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Uy lo que ha dicho!!! :ouch:
> 
> Yo he hecho dos operaciones con +40, pero como BL no quiere que las digamos, pues nada... :
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Una pregunta zuloman...
> 
> Si en esta hora no compras tu posición... que stop pondrás para el dato del PIB USA, o no pondrás stop...? ienso:
> 
> Gracias y un saludo para casi tod@s... o



stops????? esas cosas de pobres? 

Pues la verdad es que estoy pipeando y cuando toque el dato usa, ya vere si tiro la moneda a cara o cruz o no . No pondre stop como tal por que es muy tipico el bandazo saltastops y luego que pille la direccion contraria, pero tendre el dedito encima del boton dispuesto a :::::: o a dejarlo, ya con un stop profit si es la direccion correcta.

Tengo que pensar a ver que hago.

por cierto el dato usa es a las 14:30 ¿n0?


----------



## debianita (29 Oct 2010)

Si a las 14:30

Agenda Económica - Cotizalia.com

Saludos y pipos para todos 

EDIT: Para ghkghk, hay unos ETFs sobre commodities que están tienendo un buen rendimiento, puedes mirar el Lyxor CRN/CRB NON ENERGY. Contra la generación de papelitos ... puede ser un buen refugio. Las reclamaciones las lleva el negrata hamijo de Zuloman, el le dará su teléfono


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2010)

BL dijo que no quería que pusieramos "saludos" al terminar los mensajes, ni que utilizaramos la palabra "pipos". Creo que de "pips" no dijo nada...

Saludos,


----------



## tarrito (29 Oct 2010)

Sr Zuloman, los "stops" son de hijnorantes, a partir de ahora se dice "paradas" para Ustec "paradiña/paradinha"

Saludetes majetes/as


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hmmm...no me hagas mucho caso porque no lo recuerdo al 100% ahora mismo, pero yo creo que su queja iba por la gente que decía "pipos".
> 
> Deberíamos abrir un debate con su respectiva comisión de seguimiento, para determinar si también odiamos a los que dicen "pips". ::
> 
> ...



No te pases, que todas esas expresiones en inglés cumplen una misión muy clara, ya que el concepto al que se refieren es difícil o farragoso de expresar en castellano, o son de uso ya establecido y aprendes la palabra en inglés casi antes de saber lo que significa, sin haber utilizado nunca el equivalente en castellano.

De lo que yo hablo es justo lo contrario, existe la palabra puntos, que se ha usado siempre, incluso en otros ámbitos, pero no, ahora llegan el personal y venga, que si figuras, que si pips, que si pipos...


----------



## fmc (29 Oct 2010)

Hoyga, que el pipo también se ha usado en España durante muchos años...


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

oh, bueno....comprendo... en fin, si tanto te perturba ese asunto, _in illo tempore_ nosotros teníamos a nuestro propio talibán ortográfico (Percatar Minutar, nada menos) que perseguía sin descanso a los díscolos, machitos y significados deformadores de la lengua castellana.

Si ella acepta, podríamos pluriemplearla para que ajusticie públicamente y con singular escarnio, a aquellos que hagan uso abusivo del spanglish en el foro.

No es que nadie fuera a hacerle ni puto caso, básicamente porque estamos en un foro libre en el cual la gente es muy ídem de escribir como le salga de los cojones. Pero al menos nos íbamos a reir un rato, máxime con esa prosa estilo "puño de hierro en guante de seda" que se gasta Percatar 




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No te pases, que todas esas expresiones en inglés cumplen una misión muy clara, ya que el concepto al que se refieren es difícil o farragoso de expresar en castellano, o son de uso ya establecido y aprendes la palabra en inglés casi antes de saber lo que significa, sin haber utilizado nunca el equivalente en castellano.
> 
> De lo que yo hablo es justo lo contrario, existe la palabra puntos, que se ha usado siempre, incluso en otros ámbitos, pero no, ahora llegan el personal y venga, que si figuras, que si pips, que si pipos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

creo que me voy a arriesgar a ponerme corto antes de los datos usa :no:

corto en 10675 con dos cojones

¡como fue el dato? peor o mejor de lo esperado?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que me voy a arriesgar a ponerme corto antes de los datos usa :no:
> 
> corto en 10675 con dos cojones
> 
> ¡como fue el dato? peor o mejor de lo esperado?



¿lo siente detrás? 

Afortunadamente los índices europeos están muy tímidos...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que me voy a arriesgar a ponerme corto antes de los datos usa :no:
> 
> corto en 10675 con dos cojones
> 
> ¡como fue el dato? peor o mejor de lo esperado?



Eso depende esperamos a ver si sube la bolsa pa saberlo


----------



## debianita (29 Oct 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que me voy a arriesgar a ponerme corto antes de los datos usa :no:
> 
> corto en 10675 con dos cojones
> 
> ¡como fue el dato? peor o mejor de lo esperado?



Justo lo esperado, los analistos estos son muy buenos ::

Ahora que pasará con el hdlgp hamijo de las impresoras barbudo de mie**a?? Cuantos trillones de papeles verdes creará de la nada?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Justo lo esperado, los analistos estos son muy buenos ::
> 
> Ahora que pasará con el hdlgp hamijo de las impresoras barbudo de mie**a?? Cuantos trillones de papeles verdes creará de la nada?



pues fijate tu que tuve unos segundillos para cerrar miscortos con +35 pipos y pense que el dato habia sido malo, asi que me quede esperando una buena bajada ::

En fin, ¿a que hora es el siguiente dato ? creo que el barbas habla ¿no?


----------



## carvil (29 Oct 2010)

Buenos dias desde Cuba resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1083 soporte zona de 1070 Salu2


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

ahi va el chulibex 

a ver si esta es la buena y nos vamos a los maximos de abril , ahi creo que pararan por la extrema sobrecompra de los gringos ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias desde Cuba resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1083 soporte zona de 1070 Salu2



Desde... ¿Cuba? Como se lo montan algunos...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> oh, bueno....comprendo... en fin, si tanto te perturba ese asunto, _in illo tempore_ nosotros teníamos a nuestro propio talibán ortográfico (Percatar Minutar, nada menos) que perseguía sin descanso a los díscolos, machitos y significados deformadores de la lengua castellana.
> 
> Si ella acepta, podríamos pluriemplearla para que ajusticie públicamente y con singular escarnio, a aquellos que hagan uso abusivo del spanglish en el foro.
> 
> No es que nadie fuera a hacerle ni puto caso, básicamente porque estamos en un foro libre en el cual la gente es muy ídem de escribir como le salga de los cojones. Pero al menos nos íbamos a reir un rato, máxime con esa prosa estilo "puño de hierro en guante de seda" que se gasta Percatar



Hoyga, yo persigo los errores ortográficos... la corrección de estilo, la dejo en manos de otro forero más preparado...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2010)

A ver si empieza la fiesta de verdad.....


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El cierre por encima de 10780 (técnicamente) para mi era importante tras haber roto un suelo importante, y no por poco precisamente.
> 
> 
> Puede tener dos lecturas:
> ...



De las dos predicciones ni una :o, aunque ha habido amagos de hacerlo, ayer el SP hizo un retroceso sin llegar a esos 1175 y el Ibex hoy ha bajado a apoyarse en el soporte, sin perforarlo como ayer.

Así a ojo de buen cubero. Debe haber un canal en 10.801-10875. Y si hay continuidad sobre los 10.912.

OJO que no tengo datos "fiables" delante.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2010)

A las *good evenings*!

Estamos muy *upersides* en este momento y no parece que los *index* vayan a girarse de ninguna forma, parece que el *data* ha salido muy bien que y no tendremos quantitative easing 2.

En la parte de los contratos parece que también tenemos un *push* alcista en estos momentos aunque el saldo sigue algo *down*.

PD: Hecho con toda la mala idea para *upsetear* a alguien 
PD2: *SHIT!* olvidé decir pipos


----------



## Lexuss (29 Oct 2010)

Upersides en lengua coloquial es lo que viene siendo:

Que estamos muy pepones no¿?:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

se dispara chulibex -_-


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Upersides en lengua coloquial es lo que viene siendo:
> 
> Que estamos muy pepones no¿?:XX:



Evectiviwonder!! :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (29 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se dispara chulibex -_-



shooting himself?? :XX:


----------



## credulo (29 Oct 2010)

Que suba, que suba, que arriba lo espero


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

el michi salio peor del esperado , ya tienen un motivo pal qe2 -_-

dentro de tanta noticia buena


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2010)

EEUU: el índice de confianza de los consumidores de Michigan cae a 67,7 - 2563471 - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

no es bueno tener tanta noticia buena


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2010)

Pues el S&P ha salido disparado como cohete a pesar de todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

y el ibex que a estado muy castigao tiene unas ganas de subir ... ayer y esta mañana an sujetado a los bancos en soportes donde a entrado mucho dinerito :baba:


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2010)

Las noticias son simples anécdotas, en la mayoría de los casos, el índice hace lo que tiene que hacer. Hemos recorrido el canal de cabo a rabo. Y se están pensando la continuidad.


----------



## tarrito (29 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el ibex que a estado muy castigao tiene unas ganas de subir ... ayer y esta mañana an sujetado a los bancos en soportes donde a entrado mucho dinerito :baba:




"a estado" + "an sujetado" + "a entrado" TALIVANAAA!!!! :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2010)

Tiene pinta de guanizado en 3,2,1


----------



## Misterio (29 Oct 2010)

De repente todos los datos salen buenos, creo que todo esta predispuesto para que haya QE2 lo único que quieren saber los mercados es la cantidad de dinero que van a tener para jugar, el problema es que de repente salen datos que dicen que si que la cosa esta mal pero vuelve a repuntar algo entonces que sentido tiene el QE2?. Personalmente creo que el QE2 saldrá adelante pero en principio con menos pasta de la prevista.


----------



## Mendrugo (29 Oct 2010)

Aten bien las amarras que se acerca un gran temporal.
8:


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Las noticias son simples anécdotas, en la mayoría de los casos, el índice hace lo que tiene que hacer. Hemos recorrido el canal de cabo a rabo. Y se están pensando la continuidad.




"Los datos siguen al canal, no el canal a los datos".

Estoy encantando con mi frase :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

al sp500 aun le queda camino hasta los maximos de abril , dudo que caiga antes de llegar a tocarlos ienso:


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

jojojo... pero qué perrillas, mi 10,840 de ayer finalmente lo han dejado para hoy.

Esto es una fuente constante de diversión, qué duda cabe.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Oct 2010)

El acumulación-distribución del Ibex ni se inmuta, tienen cortos pillados y se lo están pasando pipa (que no pipo) haciéndolos sufrir.

Lo de los datos, hombre, no sé si sabéis que el martes hay elecciones en USA, ya puse un gráfico ayer en el que se ve que entre los tres días antes y los dos posteriores a elecciones en USA la bolsa baja una vez de cada diez.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

y el 10841 tambien  es que me parece que llego a los 10878 ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El acumulación-distribución del Ibex ni se inmuta, tienen cortos pillados y se los están pasando pipa (que no pipo) haciéndolos sufrir.
> 
> Lo de los datos, hombre, no sé si sabéis que el martes hay elecciones en USA, ya puse un gráfico ayer en el que se ve que entre los tres días antes y los dos posteriores a elecciones en USA la bolsa baja una vez de cada diez.



Por eso he dicho en la "mayoría de los casos". Lo importante es saber discriminar.8:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> "a estado" + "an sujetado" + "a entrado" TALIVANAAA!!!! :8:



Gracias ayudante, estaba echando una siestita, pero veo que estáis muy atentos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Oct 2010)

Ventas muy fuertes creo, en la subasta.


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ventas muy fuertes creo, en la subasta.



Yo no las he visto, ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2010)

Unas niagaras majas en los índices usanos


----------



## debianita (29 Oct 2010)

Y tan fuertes :baba: El día que tiren de la cadena ... Tonuel tendrá faena de la buena. C*j*nes que ya toca guano del bueno

Feliz finde a tod@s


----------



## debianita (29 Oct 2010)

Nos atacan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cárpatos: Oscuro incidente en un avión de EEUU que ha sido desviado a Londres, bajo sospecha de llevar una bomba a bordo

Update:El último tramo bajista de las bolsas ha venido por el miedo a una bomba en un avión de EEUU desviado a Londres, pero finalmente se ha desmentido que hubiera ninguna bomba por lo que el mercado intenta recuperar posiciones...


----------



## Mulder (29 Oct 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido más actividad de lo normal, aunque se ha concentrado más por la tarde que por la mañana. Han empezado vendiendo por la mañana, pero luego se han ido al bar hasta las 14 horas, donde han empezado a comprar y así han estado hasta el final de la sesión. He visto dos compras poco antes de las 16 y poco después de las 17 de más de 400 contratos y entre ellas otras dos compras de más de 200.

En subasta he tenido que filtrar bastante para sacar algo pero he visto que han comprado y vendido a la vez, muy pocos contratos de todas formas, no lo veo relevante.

Según mis datos los leoncios están alcistas desde esta tarde y no se si esperan gap al alza para el lunes pero desde luego esperan subidas fuertes. A pesar de todo esta cantidad de largos también podría ser un cierre de posiciones bajistas mantenidas durante la semana.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Oct 2010)

Pues yo sí he visto alguna venta en subasta, también es verdad que han comprado a mansalva durante el día y que desde las 14:00 o así han comprado mucho.

Así he visto yo la subasta:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Oct 2010)

Vale, aclarado, lo que sale ahí es el "efecto bomba".


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el 10841 tambien  es que me parece que llego a los 10878 ienso:




esto... sí, claro... verá, son niveles: se crean, se tocan, se rebasan (tal vez), pierden validez y desaparecen (muy al estilo de las cucarachas en el anuncio de Cucal Aerosol, ya sabe  )


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Oct 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> esto... sí, claro... verá, son niveles: se crean, se tocan, se rebasan (tal vez), pierden validez y desaparecen (muy al estilo de las cucarachas en el anuncio de Cucal Aerosol, ya sabe  )



no me lo tomes a mal pero lo digo porque un nivel es relevante cuando pasa algo , o lo que es lo mismo sirve como resistencia o como soporte ienso:


----------



## fmc (29 Oct 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues yo sí he visto alguna venta en subasta, también es verdad que han comprado a mansalva durante el día y que desde las 14:00 o así han comprado mucho.
> 
> Así he visto yo la subasta:



El paquete más grande que me sale en el gráfico de ticks es de 31 y los hay tanto de compra como de venta.... a lo mejor has sumado varios de venta-compra-venta como una sola venta


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Oct 2010)

fmc dijo:


> El paquete más grande que me sale en el gráfico de ticks es de 31 y los hay tanto de compra como de venta.... a lo mejor has sumado varios de venta-compra-venta como una sola venta



¿Entonces los leoncios sabían que lo de la bomba era falso?

Porque está claro que han sido los primeros en enterarse, no serían leoncios si no se enterasen de todo los primeros, y alguien ha vendido, eso está claro, ahí está el amago de caída.

Yo utilizo tics (entiendo que es perfecto castellano decir tic porque es un caso análogo a click-clic) de 15 segundos, en 15 segundos lo más gordo que he visto han sido unos 900 contratos, que serían unos 60 por segundo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

Estos dias estoy muy atareado y no puedo estar delante de la pantalla en los momentos mas inoportunos, amen de operar a ciegas total .

Cuando me entraron cortos en 10675 f me las prometia muy felices pensando que como maximo el ibex c llegaria a 10855 , me largo y cuando voy en el cohe oigo en radio intereconomia que a 5 minutos del cierre el chulibex subia casi un 1 % :8: :8: :8:

Ya me vi de inversor a largo plazo ad eternum ::::::


Con tanta fortuna que ahora llego a casa y veo que no llego la sangre al rio y que incluso tengominiplusvispagacomisiones, es mas viendo el grafico de ws me doy cuenta que si el chulibex cerrara 15 minutos mas tarde acabo con los cortos en verde :no:

Para estar abandonado a mi suerte y por encima sin poder corregir las meteduras de pata por falta de tiempo no me puedo quejar :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Estoy por hacer una transferencia a r4 y cuando esto tome un rumbo doblar la apuesta  .


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me lo tomes a mal pero lo digo porque un nivel es relevante cuando pasa algo , o lo que es lo mismo sirve como resistencia o como soporte ienso:



No hombre, no se lo tomo a mal, por Dios.

Le digo lo que yo entiendo por nivel: un "punto intermedio" entre el techo y suelo intradiarios, podemos llamarlo quizás una "meta volante" haciendo un símil ciclista, un punto que debe alcanzarse antes de seguir adelante (note que "adelante" en este contexto no implica que el siguiente movimiento sea en la misma dirección que el anterior).

Tiene Ud. razón en lo de que "debe pasar algo"; un nivel se distingue enseguida de cualquier otro valor intermedio, porque normalmente el precio se "entretiene" en él durante intervalos de nivel (como yo los llamo). Un intervalo de nivel viene a ser unos 30 minutos, pulpo gallego arriba o pulpo gallego abajo.

Si se fija en la sesión de hoy (chart de Ibex a 5 minutos), volviendo a nuestro 
ejemplo, se aprecia claramente como el 1084x ha dado "guerra". 

Observe como al subir ha "enganchado" al precio, cortando en seco el velón de las 15:40. Velón de casi 70 pips en sólo 5 minutos :fiufiu:, lo que nos da una idea de la relevancia del 1084x y la "fuerza" que tiene. 

Luego lo ha sobrepasado como Ud. dice bien, y de bajada ha vuelto a engancharse en él de nuevo (vela de las 16:30), para a partir de ahí esencialmente jugar a su alrededor hasta casi el cierre, momento en el que leía de nuevo... 1084x a las 17:27.

Todo esto es aún más problemático por cuanto un nivel bien puede no alcanzarse en el día previsto, y quedar "latente" hasta las próximas 24, 48 horas, o a veces más. Concretamente el 1084x lo tenía yo marcado para el Jueves, y han querido sacarlo a bailar hoy Viernes. Por eso he posteado esta mañana que no me gustaba cómo se estaba configurando la jornada de hoy, y me he salido del mercado.

Ya sabe, cuando uno come de esto, tiende a echar de menos cierto determinismo en el cumplimiento de niveles, y cuando Leoncio León y Tristón entran en modo "simpático indeterminista", prefiero guardar una distancia prudencial... _just in case_. ::

pd: todo ello sin desmerecer lo que ha dicho MarketMaker, esto es, que hoy se han dedicado a recorrer sistemáticamente el canal (observación cierta al 100%) y quizás hubiera sido razonable entrar largo en la parte media-baja del mismo. Pero no he querido correr el más mínimo riesgo de estropear una última semana de mes magnífica.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Oct 2010)

Como es viernes y se que os aburris sin la ruletita ahi os dejo un of topic para que mediteis un poco .

Pisos : Los bancos embargan pisos por deudas no hipotecarias

Se que muchos apostais por una caida de precios de la vivienda con la misma lentitud que hasta ahora, mientras que en el club de campo y en el foro yo apostaba por una caida fuerte y rapida.

Pues los datos que aporto como perito tasador judicial creo que confirman mas mi teoria.

Se aceptan ruegos, preguntas y owneds en su caso


----------



## Lexuss (29 Oct 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato que me surge, así a volapié. Teniendo en cuenta que la Bolsa es un juego de suma cero (bueno, relativamente, el broker siempre gana), ¿cuántas gacelas y cuántos leoncios hay? Lo digo porque no parece la Bolsa en este momento algo que atraiga a mucha gente ¿no? Especialmente, gacelas novatas a las que reventarlas el orto. Que las gacelas que hay aquí, con excepción de ludópatas, están todas muy resabiadas. ¿Cuántos son los que pringan para que los leoncios y las gacelas listas se lleven las plusvas? ¿Hay alguna estadística por ahí que diga cuántos traders privados hay en el churribex?





Corto y pego

"La familia Sánchez-Ramade,adquirió el 1% de Iberdrola por más de 600 millones de euros cerca de los máximos históricos de la eléctrica, También invirtieron con poca suerte en Realia."

Parece ser que no solo las gacelillas incautas pierden en bolsa


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Corto y pego
> 
> "La familia Sánchez-Ramade,adquirió el 1% de Iberdrola por más de 600 millones de euros cerca de los máximos históricos de la eléctrica, También invirtieron con poca suerte en Realia."
> 
> Parece ser que no solo las gacelillas incautas pierden en bolsa




Se les puede considerar gacelillas que entraron en un mundo de fieras que no conocían (y con mucha pasta y ¿prepotencia?.

Aunque realmente no creo que buscaran plusvalías, los tiros iban por otro lado.

Un dicho de su tierra que dice "Manolete, si no sabes torear pa que te metes"


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2010)

¿tiraran el SP en la ultima media hora?


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿tiraran el SP en la ultima media hora?



Tu que crees que interesa para la cita tan importante de la semana que viene?:rolleye:

Puede haber una bonita lucha de últimos minutos. Burros contra Elefantes.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2010)

Me imagino que habra unos cuantos que se quieran salir para pasar el finde tranquilos.

Por otra parte, los de siempre intentaran llevarlo hacia arriba.

Va a estar interesante.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2010)

Mejor dejarlo en tablas


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Oct 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mejor dejarlo en tablas



Combate nulo::


----------



## carvil (29 Oct 2010)

La semana que viene nos moveremos 

Tengan cuidadado allí fuera nada será lo que parece que es. Muy probablemente 8:


Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Oct 2010)

carvil dijo:


> La semana que viene nos moveremos
> 
> Tengan cuidadado allí fuera nada será lo que parece que es. Muy probablemente 8:
> 
> ...



Odio este estilo de mensajes 

A ti no Carvil o. Leches, si queréis decir algo, decirlo... 

Pasad un buen fin de semana


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (30 Oct 2010)

Aprovechando el cierre de mes he preparado un análisis mensual de Tef, San y BBVA para el blog.

Os dejo por aquí el enlace.

Análisis mensual de Telefónica, Santander y BBVA. | Opciones y Futuros

A destacar el Santander, que no me ha gustado el gráfico.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Aprovechando el cierre de mes he preparado un análisis mensual de Tef, San y BBVA para el blog.
> 
> Os dejo por aquí el enlace.
> 
> ...



Buen día,

No puedo entrar en la página ¿me ocurre sólo a mí?


----------



## Malus (30 Oct 2010)

Yo entro perfectamente.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Oct 2010)

Pues al final... no fue en octubre. :no::no:


----------



## Lexuss (30 Oct 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues al final... no fue en octubre. :no::no:



Aparte de que ha sido un mes soso y simplón como él solo, con un rango entre el maximo y el minimo de apenas 700 PIPOS  :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias desde Cuba resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1083 soporte zona de 1070 Salu2



Tu si que sabes como invertir las plusvalías... 

Como me queda un poco corto el post, os pongo una imagen... 

JUBILACIÓN A LOS 67 + PARO JUVENIL






Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2010)

carvil dijo:


> La semana que viene nos moveremos
> 
> Tengan cuidadado allí fuera nada será lo que parece que es. Muy probablemente 8:
> 
> Salu2



A Carvil hay que leerle entre líneas... 8: Vamos a intentar ver lo que quiere decirnos...

Esto es el S&P500 en semanal. La línea roja más gruesa es la MM200. He dibujado desde el 1983, lo que a mi parece un impulso completo (1-5), ahora estamos haciendo su corrección (A-B-C) de lo que hemos visto la A y la B.







Los fibos coinciden al milímetro. Fibo61,8% 666, la caída hasta marzo09 y fibo38,2% la subida de mayo de este año hasta 122x.

Aunque hay que reconocer que si la semana que viene subimos un 10%, Carvil también podrá decir: Os lo advertí... ::  :fiufiu: inocho: o

Saludos...

PD: Lo que no entiendo, es la palabra en clave "cuidadado"... ienso:


----------



## DarRoberts (26 Nov 2010)

Estoy deseando el hilo de noviembre, porque vaya semanita que llevamos... Cuànto tiempo más se resiste esta presión????


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

Perdóneme DarRoberts, pero me parece que anda usted más perdido que un pulpo en una discoteca... Vaýase al principal que el hilo de noviembre ya se ha terminado y comienza el de diciembre...


----------



## urano (15 Sep 2021)

Es posible ...


----------



## mol (15 Sep 2021)

que ?


----------

